# Sárkányok kicsiben és nagyban



## cathy222 (2009 Január 15)

Gondolkodtam, hogy a Háziállatok témákhoz teszem a sárkányos topikot, amit ajánlok szeretettel Garibaldinak, de mégis itt maradtam vele a kávézóban a békáim közelében. Kérek mindenkit, aki szívesen szerezne örömet Garibaldinak, vagy csak szereti a sárkányokat, hogy segítsen gyüjtögetni nekünk mindent, ami sárkány. 







Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content. 

A CanadaHun nem fogja engedni a szerzői jogvédelem alatt álló anyagok bemutatását, vagy azok megtalálásához nem fog segítséget nyújtani, csak akkor ha a közzétevőjének legális engedélye van rá. <!-- sig --><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Január 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 15)

Ó, Cathy, de drága vagy! Egészen meg vagyok hatva, de komolyan. Sárkányos topik, azért az már valami. És nagyon jó, hogy itt hagytad a békáknál. Megyek is sárkányokat keresni


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Január 15)




----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 15)




----------



## cathy222 (2009 Január 15)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 15)

Ez egy kilencfejű:


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 15)

Garibaldi,csak neked...kiss
És persze mindenki másnak...
Én is imádom a sárkányokat!


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 15)

És még egy adag...:mrgreen:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

*Szeretettel Garibaldinak...*

Hirtelenjében ennyit találtam...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

hopsz...találtam még egyet...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

Lilith Dark írta:


> És még egy adag...:mrgreen:



Nahát..... ez a "sosem nő be a szívem lágya", ez nagyon szép. 
Én azt hiszem azokat az embereket szeretem igazán, akiknek sosem nő be. Itt meg úgy tűnik van ebből a fajtából egy egész rakattal.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 16)

Garibaldi,lészen itt Kánaán...!


----------



## marisza (2009 Január 16)

*Ó, ha rózsabimbó lehetnék...*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

És itt van Süsű, megjött SüsűűűŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰ


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 16)

Ezt nevezik pozitív megszállottságnak...!


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

Na jó...kerestem még...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

Ezek már tényleg az utolsók... egyenlőre...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

Szerintem itt a lelketek mélyén mindannyian sárkányimádók voltatok és most kitör, mint vulkán, izzó szenvedély


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 16)

Na jó,mára ennyi,de még hozok majd...!kiss


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 16)

garibaldi írta:


> Szerintem itt a lelketek mélyén mindannyian sárkányimádók voltatok és most kitör, mint vulkán, izzó szenvedély



Igen,igen,alig vártam,hogy megmutogassam valakinek a jó kis képeim...!
Van a telefonomon is egy csomó,bár azt még nem tudom,hogyan rakjam ide...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

Lilith Dark írta:


> Igen,igen,alig vártam,hogy megmutogassam valakinek a jó kis képeim...!
> Van a telefonomon is egy csomó,bár azt még nem tudom,hogyan rakjam ide...



Mondom én!!!  Kész és kész, ebből még sárkányimádók klubja lesz. 

Majd a fijjjúk megmondják. Biztos van rá módszer, először a gépre tölteni, vagy egyszerűen reptesd ide őket.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 16)

Akkor most mi leszünk a SIK...?!:mrgreen: 
Holnap megpróbálkozom vele,elvégre adatkábel van,a többi meg szerencse kérdése...:-? Ha így nem megy,hajtom őket görbe bottal!


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

b.p. írta:


>


Hú B.p., ez nagyon ádáz!:evil:
Na, megyek sárkányt keresni, megnézem, mi van a táramban, mert van ám ott nekem is öregördög meg miegymás, nemcsak nálad, bizomány!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

Bi-bi-bá, én találtam hamarabb neked egyet


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

garibaldi írta:


> Ez egy kilencfejű:


Aranyos rajz, az egyik feje alszik


garibaldi írta:


> Bi-bi-bá, én találtam hamarabb neked egyet


És ez a Garfieldos! Nahát, hogy Garfield sárkányon repül! Nem is tuttam, hogy ilyet is csinál az a lusta fránya dagi imádnivaló cica!
Garibaldi kisskissérte!!!!


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Hirtelenjében ennyit találtam...





Lilith Dark írta:


> Garibaldi,csak neked...kiss
> És persze mindenki másnak...
> Én is imádom a sárkányokat!


 
Hát ezek nagyon-nagyon míves, szépséges sárkányok, az árgyélusát! Gyarapszik a topik, Cathy kitalálta, Garibaldi gyűjti, Ti meg hozzátok a szebbnél szebb sárkánypéldányokat!
Ha így folytatjátok, megkeres titeket a nagy Brehm-lexikon, hogy tökéletesítse a sárkányok meghatározását és fajtagyűjteményét!:mrgreen:


marisza írta:


>


Marisza meg megelőzött a klasszikusokkal, hát hiába, ahol sárkány, ott nem lehet elég hamar idézni az alapirodalmat! 

Eddig volt az elragadtatott véleményezés, most jön a hozzájárulás.


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Találtam pár míveset mindjárt a mese-mappámban:


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Egy másik klasszikus: Dínó a sárkányok nemzetségébe tartozik vajh?:?::mrgreen: (Böhm!!!!:idea


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

Ó, nagyon köszönjük, hogy ilyen kései órában voltál szíves...
A rózsaszín házidínó pont az a bumfordi sárkány, vagy inkább tünkány, mint Süsü is, szóval értitek. Meg is keresem, most nektek izibe:

Lázár Ervin: Bab Berci kalandjai 

Bab Berci és a *tünkány* vagy kicsoda 

Bab Berci savanyú arccal ballagott az erdei úton. Már megint savanyú a képem gondolta, és ettől, ha lehet, még savanyúbb lett. 

Te jó Egek Ura! Miért vagyok én mindig savanyú? kiáltott egy jó hangosat. Tehette, se közel, se távol senki emberfia, aki meghallhatta volna. Bár nem is az embereknek kiáltott, mert is volna ő kiáltani, ha ember van a közelben, hallottuk, az Egek Urának kiáltott, az Egek Uráig azonban vagy nem hatolt fel ez az erdő közepi hang, vagy egyszerűen nem volt kedve válaszolni, magára hagyta szegény Bab Bercit, hadd forogjon savanyú levében. Forgott is. Csak előbb bocsánatkérően körülnézett, mert a kiáltásától némaságba dermedt az erdő, és Bab Berci nem szerette a füvek, fák, madarak némaságát. Csak a füvek, fák, madarak csendjét szerette. Megvárta, míg fölzengett a bizakodó csönd, és máris az orránál tartott: persze, e miatt a túlméretezett szörnyeteg miatt van minden, e miatt a tokmányorr miatt, e miatt az uborkaorr miatt mit orr?! Ormány! Egy bánatos, vöröslő hegycsúcs, egy Kilimandzsáró, egy Popocatépetl, egy Mohendzsodáro, nem a Mohendzsodáro az nem hegy, az egy romváros, mindegy, akkor is ez az ormány, ez az oka mindennek! Ahogy a nátha észreveszi, rikoltva felkiált, felkiáltván rikolt, és egyetlen rohammal boldogan benn terem, ez kell nekem, ez az én otthonom, rikogat a nátha, Bab Berci orra nekem egy kastély, egy katedrális, Bab Berci orra az én váram, ordibálja elragadtatottan, és soha többé semmiféle fortéllyal kiűzni nem lehet. Na igen. Bab Berci egy lepedőnyi kockás zsebkendőt húzott elő, és nagyot tüsszentett bele. Ettől már meg sem rezdült az erdő, megszokta már Bab Berci tüsszögését, mondhatnánk úgy is, Bab Berci tüsszögése az erdő csendjéhez tartozott. 

Hogyha talán emberek közé járnék gondolta Bab Berci. Huhh! Megsavanyodnának tőlem. Hiszen ha savanyú uborkát teszek el, nem is kell hozzá ecet. Az már igaz. Bab Berci csak ránéz mélabúsan az uborkával telt üvegre, és máris kész a savanyú uborka. Ez az egy hasznom van gondolta nem kell ecetre pénzt adni. Csakhogy amit nyer a réven, elveszti a vámon. Mert a cseresznyebefőttjéhez meg kétszer annyi cukor kell. Különben megsavanyodna szegény cseresznye. Ajaj! sóhajtott Bab Berci, és a zsákjába tett egy szelídgesztenyét. Mert télire gyűjtögetett éppen. Igyekezett nem ránézni a szelídgesztenyére, nehogy megsavanyodjon az is. 

Gyűjtögetek télire, és rejtegetem a savanyúságom. Hát élet ez?! Mormogott Bab Berci, és képzeletben nagyvárosok utcáin sétált, emberek forgatagában, lakodalomban kurjongatott, baráti társaságban tereferélt, színházat nézett, vendéglőben vacsorázott, fogta egy lány kezét, futballmeccsen ordított, hogy fuj, bíró! ajaj! Talált még egy szelídgesztenyét. Beleejtette a zsákjába. A két gesztenye boldogan összekoccant. De koccant valami más is, sejtelmes, finom zajok ütötték meg Bab Berci fülét, a patak felől valami felfénylett, fehér tüllök villantak a bokrok között. 

Hé, ki az? kérdezte ijedten Bab Berci, s akkor a fák közül teljes pompájában előlépett egy tündér. 

Én vagyok mondta, és Bab Berci elkapta róla a tekintetét, mert úgy érezte, megvakul. Kedves Bab Berci! folytatta a tündér, s erre Bab Berci mégiscsak rákapta egy pillanatra a szemét, ki az aki őt kedvesnek nevezi. Megszerettelek téged mondta a tündér, fogadd el ezt tőlem és egy aranyszelencét nyomott Bab Berci kezébe. Nyisd ki, segít rajtad. 

Hát izé! köszönöm.. motyogta Bab Berci, de közben fölpillantott s látta: a tündérnek már hűlt helye. Hogy egyáltalán ott volt, csak abból látszott, hogy egy árnyalattal fakóbb lett minden, amint eltűnt. 

Hát megtörtént! Megtörtént a csoda dobogott Bab Berci szíve. 

Magához szorította a szelencét, Kilimandzsáró orrát a nap felé emelte, s ebből, persze , egy jókora tüsszentés lett megint. 

Lehet, hogy orvosság van benne, ami örökre elmulasztja a náthámat villant az eszébe. Orvosság? Majd épp valami náthaorvosság miatt jelenik meg nekem egy tündér Talán tele van drágakövekkel, vagy egy terülj asztalkám kendő van benne, vagy valami varázskenőcs, amitől szép és daliás leszek. Kihúzta magát, mintha máris szép és daliás volna. Az is leget, hogy egy dzsinn van benne gondolta Bab Berci azám, egy dzsinn, mint Aladdin lámpájában, csak fel kell emelni a födelet, és máris előgomolyog, és azt kérdezi: „Mit parancsolsz, édes gazdám?” Ámbár rám jobban illene, ha azt mondaná: „Mit parancsolsz, savanyú gazdám?” Ugyan, a fene se lesz többet savanyú! 

Bab Berci óvatosan a fűre helyezte a szelencét, körültáncolta, lehasalt mellé, és rászorította a fülét. Mi lehet benne? Feszülten figyelt, de nem hallott semmit, dehogynem, most, valami icinyke, picinyke moccanás, vagy csak én mozdítottam a szelencére szorított fülemet? Fölugrott, begörbített háttal, lábujjhegyen újra körüljárta a szelencét, majd visszafojtott lélegzettel, óvatosan letérdelt mellé, és a fülét rászorította. Pirinyó moccanások, csisszenések. Aha, egy kígyó villant Bab Berci agyába, és elvörösödött az izgalomtól. Biztos mérges kígyó. Amint fölemelem a födelet, kivágódik a kígyó feje, és puff, volt Bab Berci, nincs Bab Berci! Vagy egy gonosz dzsinn van benne, akárcsak annak a halásznak a palackjában. Úgy is van! Mivel érdemeltem volna ki éppen én egy tündér jótéteményét? Tündér? Tündér volt egyáltalán? Fehér tüllökben, az igaz, szép is volt, az is igaz. Miért? Szép boszorkányról még nem hallottál? Olyan szép, mint a nap, és olyan gonosz, mint az éjszaka. 

Bab Berci megpróbálta maga elé idézni a jelenség arcát és igen, igen, mintha lett volna valami furcsa a tekintetében, valami sandaság. Lehet, hogy nem is tündér volt ez, hanem boszorkány. Vagy a kettőnek a keveréke. Persze lehet, hogy ez egy boszordér volt. Vagy *tünkány*. Akkor ezer jaj nekem! Azám! Kétszer ekkora náthával, kétszer savanyúbban szedhetem télire a makkot meg a szelídgesztenyét. Na, nem. Bab Berci megmarkolta az aranyszelencét, erősen rászorította a fedelét. Csak ki ne nyíljon valahogyan. De hiszen fényesebb lett tőle az erdő, amikor kilibegett a fák közül, fény áradt belőle. Áradhat fény egy gonosz lélekből? Még a füvek is meg fakulta, amikor eltűnt. Bab Berci szorítása lazult a fedélen. Eltűnt. Mint a kámfor. Még azt sem várta meg, hogy megköszönjem neki. Hát eltűnhet így, ilyen ukmukfukk, ilyen váratlanul egy jóságos lélek? Újra erősen megszorította a szelencét. Futott. Az erdei tó mellett lihegve megállt, egy bizonytalan pillantást vetett a szelencére, de azon nyomban megkeményítette magát. 

*Tünkány* volt kiáltotta, boszordér! És zsupsz, belehajította a szelencét a tóba. A kékeszöld víztükör szelíd fodrokat vetett, a szelence megcsillant egyszer, kétszer süllyedtében, aztán eltűnt a fekete mélyben. Ó, jaj, én szerencsétlen, mit tettem?! rikoltott fel Bab Berci, és a fűre hajította válláról a zsákját a két gesztenyével, és loccs, ruhástul beugrott a tóba. 

Leúszott a fenekére, vájkált, kutatott a hideg iszapban, ameddig csak bírta lélegzés nélkül. De nem talált semmit. Lemerült másodszor, ötödször, huszadszor. Késő estig kutakodott a tó fenekén, de mindhiába. 

Közben egy borz odaóvakodott a zsákjához, megszagolgatta. „Aha, Bab Berci zsákja mondta magában, lássuk, mi van benne. Csak két szelídgesztenye. Ez is több a semminél.” Jóízűen befalta a két szelídgesztenyét, és elszelelt. Bab Berci meg csurom sárosan, csurom vizesen kikászálódott a tóból. Vacogott. 

Talán jobb is, hogy nem találtam meg motyogta. Persze, hogy jobb, többet ér nekem ez a két szelídgesztenye ezer aranyszelencénél. Fölemelte a zsákját. Az ördögbe is, eltűntek a gesztenyék. Nesze neked, te savanyú, kétbalkezes, két ballábas, egy bal orros, balsorsos balfék mondta magának Bab Berci, és cuppogva, fröcsögve, csöpögve megindult hazafelé. 

Olyan savanyú volt, mint egy hordó savanyú káposzta, és akkorákat tüsszentett, hogy Rimapénteki Rimai Péntekh, aki a közelben lakott, azt hitte, földrengés van. 

Szegény Bab Berci azóta is azon tépelődik, jól tette-e, hogy eldobta a tündér vagyis hogy boszorkány vagyis hogy boszordér vagyis hogy *tünkány* vagyis hogy az ég tudja, kicsodának az ajándékát. Engem is megkérdezett, de én tanácstalan voltam. Azt mondtam neki, kérdezzen meg titeket, hátha ti tudjátok, mit kellett volna tennie.


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Akkor még egy Süsü, egy skandináv mese-sárkány és pici sárkány-piktorok meg egyéb sárkány-mütyürök:


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Míg itt bíbelődtem a táramban sárkányokat keresvén, Garibaldi hozott egy komplett mesét! Ez így tökéletes! Béka mese is van a békáknál, sárkány topikban meg egyenesen kötelező a mese!
Egy aranyos sárkány-ábrázolás a galaxygloo com ANIMAL Fiction oldalról, ahol baromi helyes állatfigurák találhatók, köztük mint egy állatfaj, a sárkányka:


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Találtam még két háttérképet, gyűlnek a sárkánynépek:


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Itt egy nagyon helyes fali sárkány-dekoráció látható:
http://www.mvkkvar.hu/rendezvenyek/kepek/20060929/photos/P1010447.html


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Egy mongol népmese Terebess gyűjtéséből. Hát, mit mondjak, jól elbántak szegény párával...

*A lóvá tett tízfejű sárkány*

<TABLE width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mesélő[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dalantaj apónak volt egy nagyszarvú bikája. Egyszer csak eljött érte a tízfejű sárkány. [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Sárkány[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Hé apó, adod-e a bikád, vagy megegyelek? [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Dalantaj[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Adom én, hogyne adnám, csakhogy meg van kötve, és a kötelét csak Duntaj apó késével tudom elvágni! Hozd el a kést, és gyere vissza! [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sárkány[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Hé, Duntaj apó, adod-e a késed, vagy megegyelek? [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Duntaj[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Adom én, hogyne adnám, csakhogy életlen. Hozd el Bantaj apó fenőkövét, megfenem és máris viheted! [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Sárkány[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Bantaj apó! Adod-e a fenőkövedet, vagy megegyelek? [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Bantaj[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Adom én, hogyne adnám, csakhogy nem lehet kézben elvinni, mivel nagyon nehéz. Ha elhozod Hantaj apó kocsiját, viheted! [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Sárkány[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Hantaj apó, adod-e a kocsid, vagy megegyelek? [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Hantaj[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Adom én, hogyne adnám, de eredj el Dantaj apó erős csikajáért, mert csak ő tudja elhúzni a kocsit! [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Sárkány[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Adod-e a csikód, Dantaj apó, vagy megegyelek? [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Dantaj[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Adom én, hogyne adnám, de nem tudom megfogni mással, csak Untaj apó pányvájával. Hozd el, és megfogom vele! [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Sárkány[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Untaj apó, adod-e a pányvát? [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Untaj[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Adom én, hogyne adnám, de a tenger fenekén fekszik. Ha elhozod, máris viheted! [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Sárkány[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Hogy jutok a tenger fenekére, Untaj apó? [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Untaj[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Mi sem egyszerűbb ennél. Köss egy nagy követ a nyakadba, és ugorj a vízbe! Ott biztosan megtalálod! [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="13%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Mesélő[/FONT]</TD><TD width="87%">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Az ostoba sárkány úgy tett, ahogy a ravasz öregembertől hallotta: követ kötött a nyakába, és a tengerbe ugrott. Mondanom sem kell, hogy azóta sem látta senki![/FONT]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Egy mese:
http://gyerekoldal.reformatus.hu/honlapok/mesek/leo_mesek/honlapok/szir_lehelo.htm

És lehet okosodni (Böhm:mrgreen, sárkány-anatómia:
http://www.sarkanyokfoldje.gportal.hu/gindex.php?pg=10875443


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

Borella írta:


> Egy mongol népmese Terebess gyűjtéséből. Hát, mit mondjak, jól elbántak szegény párával...
> 
> *A lóvá tett tízfejű sárkány*
> 
> ...


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

garibaldi írta:


> Borella írta:
> 
> 
> > Egy mongol népmese Terebess gyűjtéséből. Hát, mit mondjak, jól elbántak szegény párával...
> ...


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Január 16)

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

Egyelőre ennyi a sárkány-ellátmány!:mrgreen:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

Már 5 oldalasak lettünk. Hát ez igen. 

*FONTOS KÖZLEMÉNY!* Itt szeretném felhívni a kedves gyanútlanul erre bóklászók figyelmét, hogy ez egy veszélyes hely, ezért csak saját felelősségükre látogathatják az intézményt. Ha valaki megperzselődik, az vessen magára, kártérítési igényekkel ne is próbálkozzon. A kirívóan merész sárkányeregetők fokozottan ki vannak téve még annak a veszélynek is, hogy kapnak egy azonnali barátfelkérést. Tőlem biztos, de tartok tőle, hogy a jelenleg már itt lebzselő többi sárkánytulajdonos is megfontolás tárgyává teszi 48 órán belül. Ezért a magányt kedvelő, rosszindulatú látogatók kerüljék ezt a helyet, szörnyülködjenek és sápitozzanak a szomszéd apónál 
A csak simán rosszkedvűeket viszont szívesen látjuk és hátha...

Sárkányeregetők Clubja
SEC körpecsét


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 16)

És még egy alfaj: a házisárkány:mrgreen::8::mrgreen:


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Január 16)




----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Január 16)

garibaldi írta:


> Már 5 oldalasak lettünk. Hát ez igen.
> 
> *FONTOS KÖZLEMÉNY!* Itt szeretném felhívni a kedves gyanútlanul erre bóklászók figyelmét, hogy ez egy veszélyes hely, ezért csak saját felelősségükre látogathatják az intézményt. Ha valaki megperzselődik, az vessen magára, kártérítési igényekkel ne is próbálkozzon. A kirívóan merész sárkányeregetők fokozottan ki vannak téve még annak a veszélynek is, hogy kapnak egy azonnali barátfelkérést. Tőlem biztos, de tartok tőle, hogy a jelenleg már itt lebzselő többi sárkánytulajdonos is megfontolás tárgyává teszi 48 órán belül. Ezért a magányt kedvelő, rosszindulatú látogatók kerüljék ezt a helyet, szörnyülködjenek és sápitozzanak a szomszéd apónál
> A csak simán rosszkedvűeket viszont szívesen látjuk és hátha...
> ...



Egy sirkánt (unoka) nevelő házisárkányt (én):mrgreen: nem lehet elijeszteni. Köszönöm,hogy tag lehetek.kiss

(Remélem holnap is idetalálok!)


----------



## marisza (2009 Január 16)

*Sárkány kavalkád*

Ezeket találtam, de van még


----------



## elke (2009 Január 16)

Aranysárkány


----------



## elke (2009 Január 16)

Boris Vallejó...nagyon szeretem a képeit


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 16)

Sziasztok!



 
Jöttem egy kis sárkánynézőbe sárkánykodni!


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Január 16)

Hoztam én is egy sárkányost...


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 16)

​ 
Ha sárkány is a napi hírekről nem mond le!



A romantika sem áll messze tőle!



Királylányok felkutatása közben jól esik egy kis pihenő!
Ha a kutatásnak nincs eredménye akkor ez egy: Füstbe ment terv.


​


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 16)

Sziasztok!

Látom,beindultunk...
Na,most jönnek a mobilomról,bár nem tudom,hogy fognak kinézni,mert mozgóképek...


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 16)

És még egy kör,ezek tetkók,és bizony az első rajtam van!:mrgreen:
A többit találtam...


----------



## marisza (2009 Január 16)

Akadt még itt


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

ismét néhány sárkány...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

Garibaldi...csak neked fotóztam le a medálom...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

még mindig...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 16)

Na végre benyomakodtam ide, hát nem könnyű ma itt a CH-n kattintgatni. Olyan sok gyönyörűséget raktatok fel!!!! Még a bokák is kivillannak sárkányostul, meg szobor, meg mobilról letöltött izgő-mozgó, meg medál, meg minden  Bezzeg nekem egy árva picur sárkányom sincs, de most nem is próbálkozom ilyenekkel, örülök, hogy beengedett s rendszer.
Nagyon szép estét, de ez nem a mi napunk itt, úgy látom. Lehet egy kicsit a családdal is beszélgetni


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

...


----------



## Bftzls (2009 Január 16)

*Sárkány*

Luis Royo képe


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

Az eddigi képek az első "könyvtárban" voltak. Már csak 53 "könyvtár" van hátra...


----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 17)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 17)




----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

http://www.heartofthedragon.net/More_Ani.htm
*Aranyos sárkányok Santanenak:*


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

*Aranyos sárkányok folytatása:*


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

*Még mindig aranyos sárkányok:*


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

*És még aranyosak, meg aranyos játék-sárkányok:*


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

*Aranyos játék-sárkányok:*


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

Sárkány-dekor:
Artesania Rinconada sárkánykái
Nosey Nest játéksárkánya
Caren Osgood sárkány rajzai


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

*Sárkány-dekor, design:*


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

*Sárkány-design,*
*Nene Thomas tündéres sárkányai,*
*sárkány-art:mrgreen:*
*és fantasy-sárkányok:*


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

Majd még lesz, legközelebbkiss


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 17)

Drexel Dragon on Location, Phila., PA
(10'h x 6'w x 14'd)


----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 17)

Sziasztok!
Sárkányos használati tárgyak és díszek.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 17)

Folytatása:​


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 17)

Még mindig:


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 17)

És még...:mrgreen::


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 17)

...


----------



## marisza (2009 Január 17)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 17)

Azt hiszem,nem tudom abbahagyni,annyira tetszenek...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 17)

Na,remélem,nem dupláztam sokat.


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 17)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 17)

Lilith Dark írta:


> Na,remélem,nem dupláztam sokat.



Asse egy tragédia, meg ha már te se tudod, az olvasó se.

Sárkányos jóreggelt fogok holnap kívánni, csak azért írtam ide, hogy el ne felejtsem  Az estéhez valahogy nem illik.


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 17)

tájdi írta:


>


kisskisskiss Édesek!


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Január 18)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

"Artanza művek"


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

Bruce Huffman alkotása


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

Clyde Caldwell képe


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

Douglas Shuler műve


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

John Howe képek


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

Matthew Stawicki


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

Michael Whelan


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

Monte Michael Moore


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

Rowena Morrill


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)

Stephen Youl képei


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 18)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 19)

Sárkánypuszi:


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Január 19)

Ez nagy kép amúgy...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 19)

Palazzo dei Penitenziaria - sárkányos kút I. és II.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 19)

iciri-piciri


----------



## Idhren (2009 Január 19)

Hű, dejó kis sárkányos oldal!!!
Majd ha már nagy leszek (azaz állandó tag) én is rakok fel, van egy csomó.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 19)

Idhren írta:


> Hű, dejó kis sárkányos oldal!!!
> Majd ha már nagy leszek (azaz állandó tag) én is rakok fel, van egy csomó.



Felrakni tudsz már most is, és az beleszámít a 20 kötelezőbe  Egyesével rakd fel. Gemkapoccsal tudsz saját gépről csatolni.


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 19)




----------



## Borella (2009 Január 20)

Na, ez vajon melyik topikba való?


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 21)

*Megyek sárkánykodni aztán jöhet a durmi*!​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 22)

Sárkányos út, végigmegyek rajta...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 22)

Ékszernek se csúnya, ez kelta állítólag.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 22)

garibaldi írta:


> Ékszernek se csúnya, ez kelta állítólag.



Húúú,garibaldi,erre csorog a nyálam!

Úgy látom,ideje,hogy újból körülnézzek sárkány-ügyben...:mrgreen:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 22)

ez is mehetne valaki aláírásához...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 22)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 22)

Sziasztok! Szép álmokat jó éjszakát! ​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)

Sziatok sárkánykódok!​


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## cathy222 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## cathy222 (2009 Január 23)

*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 23)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 23)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)

javascript:void(0);


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 24)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 24)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 24)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 24)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 24)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Január 25)

Jól belehúztatok...!:mrgreen: Hajrá!:ugras:


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Január 25)

Én is hozzájárulok..


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Január 25)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1VFxA7o4f5E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1VFxA7o4f5E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 25)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 25)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 25)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 25)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 25)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 25)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 25)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 25)




----------



## marisza (2009 Január 26)




----------



## elke (2009 Január 26)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/98183"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/98183" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Nagy örömmel hozom, remélem még nincs fent


----------



## elke (2009 Január 26)

<EMBED< a></EMBED><object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/294066"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/294066" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A zene is jóóóó


----------



## elke (2009 Január 26)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/58310"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/58310" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="170"></embed></object>

Tetszenek a képek azért kicsinyitem hogy hamarabb betöltsön vagy ilyesmit mondtak az okosabbak


----------



## elke (2009 Január 26)

<EMBED< a><object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/278147"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/278147" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Itt is tetszik a zene érdekes csoportositás bár talán érthető


----------



## elke (2009 Január 26)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcLQCJpdstY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcLQCJpdstY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Igen!!! Ha szereted ...tényleg szereted Őket


----------



## elke (2009 Január 26)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q2Y_mr50n2k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q2Y_mr50n2k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="212" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 27)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Január 27)

Szia Garibaldi, sietek vissza az iccakában az öreghez meg a cicákhoz, holnap este jövök, csak benéztem.
Ezeket a pirinyókat mentettem le neked múltkor, csak nem volt már időm ide bemazsolázni.
Ezeket meg Cathynak küldöm, most nincs időm átvinni a békásba, majd legközelebb.kiss


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 27)

Ó, de tündérkék. Köszönöm! Hát akkor ezekkel fogok csillogni-villogni, csak káprázik majd a szemetek. kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 29)

a föld sárkánya


----------



## romesz (2009 Január 29)




----------



## romesz (2009 Január 29)




----------



## romesz (2009 Január 29)




----------



## Borella (2009 Január 29)

garibaldi írta:


> Ó, de tündérkék. Köszönöm! Hát akkor ezekkel fogok csillogni-villogni, csak káprázik majd a szemetek. kiss


Jaj be feszül a mellyem és repes a szűm a dicstől, hogy az én picurka sárkányim futkosnak eztán a szignódban!



kiss


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Január 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=514BO1PlupA


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Január 29)




----------



## babaci72 (2009 Január 29)




----------



## koralsziget (2009 Január 29)

Ennyi sarkanyt 1 oldalon meg nem lattam,aranyosak.


----------



## elke (2009 Január 30)

SA sárkányt már régóta nem látta senki. Azt beszélték, meghalt tán. De a bölcs öregek tudták, hogy még él, valahol messze, a föld mélyén, eltemetve…
Évszázadok óta a barlang volt az otthona. Csendes, sötét, és magányos. De nem bánta. Nem érdekelte. Régóta nem érdekelte semmi. Meg akart halni. De nem tudott. A sárkányok hosszú életűek.
Régen, amikor még más sárkányok is éltek, ő is egész más volt. Kereste a társaságot, és őt is keresték, mert kedvessége és fanyar humora vonzotta a többi sárkányt, szerettek vele beszélgetni. Ő pedig szeretett repülni velük, sokszor csak úgy, cél nélkül, bele a végtelen messzeségbe…
Aztán szép lassan elkezdtek fogyni a sárkányok. Nem az idejük telt le, hanem legyilkolták őket. Az emberek. Gyűlölte az embereket.
Végül, amikor teljesen egyedül maradt, elvonult egy emberektől távoli, zord vidék egyik sziklabarlangjába. Senki nem látta többé.
Teltek az évszázadok, a barlang száját kőomlás zárta el, és megszűnt odabent a fény. A sárkánynak pedig már nem maradt ereje kitörni. És nem is akart.
A sötétség a barátja lett.
Az emberek időközben elfeledték a sárkányokat, már csak ősrégi mesékben léteztek, amikben ők voltak a gonoszok, és a hős vitézek legyőzték őket…
De volt egy fiú, akinek az apja, a nagyapja, déd- és ükapja generációkon keresztül birtokolt egy gyűrűt. Amikor a fiú elég idős lett, megismerte a történetét is.
Léteztek annak idején olyan férfiak, akik értettek a sárkányok nyelvén. Ők voltak a Szelídítők. De hívták őket Suttogóknak vagy Sárkánylovasoknak is. Mindegyiküknek volt egy ilyen gyűrűje, erről ismerték fel egymást, és ez a mágikus kapocs kötötte őket saját sárkányukhoz. A fiú is örökölt tán valamit ebből a tehetségből, de mivel már régóta nem éltek sárkányok, a gyűrű ma már csak egy szép ékszer, ami apáról fiúra szál.
Most az övé lett.
És ahogy felhúzta ujjára, megérezte a sárkány szíve dobbanását. Nagyon távoli volt, és nagyon gyenge, de határozottan érezte.
Elhatározta, hogy felkutatja, és megszelídíti az utolsó élő sárkányt.
Nem a hatalomért, vagy dicsőségért, hanem mert a sárkányban barátot remélt, egy bölcs teremtményt akitől sokat tanulhat a világról, és remélte hogy talán ő is taníthat neki valamit. A szíve tiszta volt, az esze a helyén, ereje is volt hozzá, és nem utolsósorban kitartása.
Mert a sárkányt nagyon nehéz volt megtalálni. Hosszú időn át bolyongott a legtávolibb vidékeken, az apjától kapott ősrégi térképek alapján tájékozódva, de a világ azóta megváltozott, és ő nem találta azt a hegyet.
Azon gondolkodott, hogy feladja, amikor egy fagyos éjjelen leült egy keskeny sziklaperemre az egyik hegy oldalában. Nem volt mivel tüzet gyújtania, így összehúzta magán köpenyét, és úgy aludt el.
Álmában a hegy gyomrában járt, és mintha valaki figyelte volna a sötétség mélyéről…
Reggel amikor felébredt, a gyűrű halványan pislákolt az ujján. Tudta, hogy megérkezett.
Sokáig csak a sziklafalon keresztül próbálta elérni a sárkányt, szólította, elméjével hívogatta, beszélt hozzá egy általa nem is ismert nyelv szavaival.
És a sárkány lassan elkezdett figyelni, meghallotta a hívást. Lassan, nagyon lassan a barlang egykori kijárata felé araszolt.
De még nem mert válaszolni. Már rég elfeledte ki ő, honnan jött, és nem emlékezett a Sárkánylovasokra sem. De a nyelv ismerős volt, ősi ösztönöket ébresztett benne, és egyre inkább szabadulni vágyott.
Végül válaszolt a fiúnak.
Az először meglepődött, de végül hihetetlen boldogság járta át. Hát mégis él a sárkány! És meghallotta a szavát!
Hirtelen felindultságában nekirontott a hegynek, megpróbálta kitörni, elgörgetni a sziklákat, hogy kiszabadítsa a sárkányt.
De az megijedt a hirtelen zajtól, és újra visszahúzódott a sötétbe.
A fiú kezdte érezni, hogyan szelídítheti meg a teremtményt. Lecsillapodott hát, és kitartóan, türelmesen, nyugodtan hívogatta, közben lassanként elhordta a köveket.
És egy idő után a sárkány is nekiállt belülről, karmaival és fogaival, vagy tüskés farkának csapásaival bontotta ő is egyre a kettejüket elválasztó falat.
Az első fénysugár megijesztette. Aztán lassan hozzászokott.
Hunyorogva lépett ki a fényre.
De amikor végül kinyitotta a szemét, abban valami hihetetlenül erős és ősi, zöld tűz lobogott.
Egymásra néztek a fiúval.
Sokáig csak nézték egymást, elméjükkel nyúltak a másik felé, megértették és elfogadták egymást. Mindketten egyszerre lettek szelídítők és szelídítettek.
És akkor a fiú megérezte, mire vágyik a sárkány. Szeretett volna vele tartani, de tudta, hogy várnia kell. Hadd élvezze kicsit a szabadságot. És majd ha ő akarja, akkor visszatér. Tudta hogy így lesz.
Elengedte.
A sárkány pedig repült. Kiterjesztett szárnyakkal, fenségesen, szépen, és szabadon…árkánymese


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## elke (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Borella (2009 Január 30)

Tájdi, ma remekeltél a békásban is és a sárkány-készleted is lenyűgöző!


----------



## elke (2009 Január 30)

Sziasztok,
Valóban klassz kis sárkányok
Olyan jó gyüjtögetni....amíg keresgélsz arra gondolsz akinek gyüjtöd...örömmel veszed és hozod a leleményed...kiss


----------



## elke (2009 Január 30)

Nem igazi sárkány....de repűl......és szép kép....bocsi....nem bírtam kihagyni...kiss


----------



## elke (2009 Január 30)

És egy csodaszép igazi sárkány kiss


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 30)

elke írta:


> Sziasztok,
> Valóban klassz kis sárkányok
> Olyan jó gyüjtögetni....amíg keresgélsz arra gondolsz akinek gyüjtöd...örömmel veszed és hozod a leleményed...kiss


 
ez így igaz


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 30)

Borella írta:


> Tájdi, ma remekeltél a békásban is és a sárkány-készleted is lenyűgöző!


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 30)




----------



## vereske (2009 Január 30)

Nagyon szépek és érdekesek a képeid.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 30)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 30)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 30)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 31)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 31)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 31)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 31)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 31)

Kínai sárkányok

A különféle lények, amelyeket ma sárkánynak hívunk, valószínűleg nem azonos eredetűek, de mégis egymással párhuzamosan jöttek létre különböző kultúrákban a világon, talán fosszilizálódott dinoszaurusz- és ősemlőscsontmaradványokra született magyarázatképpen.
A kínai sárkányok (többek között) általában jóságos lények, míg az európai sárkányok és a perzsa mitológia sárkányai ellenségesek. A keresztény vallás sárkányai jellemzően mint a Sátán (ördög) vagy annak szolgái jelennek meg. Szent György vértanút a sárkány legyőzőjének tekintik. A magyar sárkány[1] a honfoglalás idején még egy törzsi tisztséget jelölt, s csak később vált elválaszthatatlanná a nyugati-keresztény mitológiákban szerepló bestia képétől. A magyar mitológia hagyományos sárkány-képe nem hüllő, hanem humanoid figura, akinek adott esetben több feje lehet, ami lelkeket szimbolizál. A 'sárkány' szó jelentése valószínűleg "fehér kán".
A 15. század elején, Magyarországon is működött egy magát Szent György védelme alá helyező világi lovagrend, a Sárkány Lovagrend. A Rend jelképe egy sárkány, pontosabban egy ouroborosz volt. Tagja volt Vlad havasalföldi fejedelem is, akit a sárkány latin neve után Vlad Draculnak neveztek el. Az ő fia volt a későbbi Vlad Ţepeş (Karóbahúzó Vlád), röviden Drakula.
A fantasy műfaj terjedésének hála a sárkányok nagyon népszerűek manapság (többen a fantasy szimbólumának tekintik őket).


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 31)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!kiss​ 


​http://i41.tinypic.com/68t0f4.jpg


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 31)

A *sárkány* [fr, en: dragon] a címertanban mindig négylábú állat. Heraldikai eredete valószínűleg a nílusi krokodilra megy vissza. Pikkelyes oroszlánteste van, (az angol heraldikában) hosszú (villás) farokkal (a francia heraldikában ez néha pikkelyes, csavart halszerű farok), denevérszárnnyal, krokodil- vagy gyíkfejjel, rajta fülekkel, villás nyelvvel (miáltal a sárkányfej jól elkülöníthető a gyík- és kígyófejektől) és a testén – eltérően a sárkánykígyóktól – négy pikkelyes lábbal, úszóhártyás karmokkal, gyakran sarkantyúval. Szokványos helyzete ágaskodó. Néha szárnyak nélkül [en: 'sans' wings] is ábrázolják. A szájából nem törnek elő lángnyelvek, mint a párducnál. A kínai sárkány teste hosszú, kígyószerű. A tengeri sárkány [en: sea-Dragon] alsóteste uszonyos haltestben végződik. Az oroszlánsárkány [en: Lion-Dragon] teste nagyrészt az oroszláné, de hátsóteste a sárkányé. Vö. baziliszkusz, opinikusz, griff, tengeri kígyó


 A Lackfi címer sárkánykígyója

A címertanban a négylábú sárkánytól megkülönböztetik a kétlábú, sárkányszerű képzeletbeli lényeket, melyeket tágabb, összefoglaló névvel *sárkánykígyó*knak lehet nevezni. Ide tartozik a baziliszkusz, a heraldikai hidra, valamint a szűkebb értelemben vett sárkánykígyó [en: wyvern, szász: wivere ’kígyó’, cs: saň]. Ez olyan sárkány, melynek denevérszárnya, hosszú farka, egyetlen kígyófeje, pikkelyes teste és csak két (sas)lába (és azokon saskarmok) van. A kinyújtott nyelve villás. A szájából általában nem tör elő tűz.


----------



## Bookta (2009 Január 31)

Sziasztok!

Én is hoztam 3 db csöppet modern sárkányt, ...éppen most találtam őket.
Keréktárcsákból készültek.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 31)

Bookta írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én is hoztam 3 db csöppet modern sárkányt, ...éppen most találtam őket.
> Keréktárcsákból készültek.




Nagyon jó sárkányok! Legalábbis nekem nagyon tetszenek.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 1)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 1)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 1)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 1)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 1)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 1)

​


----------



## elke (2009 Február 2)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 2)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 2)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 2)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 3)

*Jó reggelt, szép és vidám napot kívánok mindenkinek!*


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 3)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 3)

Ez ugyan egy nílusi krokodil mint tudjuk egy ősi dinoszauruszfaj ma is élő képviselője...szerintem a dínóktól már csak egy ugrás a sárkányokig:-D de ez a kép szerintem nagyszerű.


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 4)




----------



## boholino (2009 Február 4)




----------



## boholino (2009 Február 4)




----------



## boholino (2009 Február 4)




----------



## boholino (2009 Február 4)

Az enyém


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 4)




----------



## boholino (2009 Február 4)




----------



## Bookta (2009 Február 4)

boholino írta:


> Az enyém



Szia! Ez nagyon igazi állatkának tűnik!Ki ő, mi ő?


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 5)

​<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 5)

Remélem, elég sárkány.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 5)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Remélem, elég sárkány.



Hóóó, de még mennyire, ennél sárkányabb már nem is lehetne! Dagi sárkányok is jöhetnek!  Hazabeszélek.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 5)

Sárkányölő Szent György ábrázolások


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 6)

Jaj de elkomolyodott a sárkány-ügy...
Szent György és a sárkány


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 6)

Garibaldi, tudom hogy emiatt változtattál aláírást, de én most csak az utolsó gyalogló sárkánykádat látom


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 6)

Igen, csak ő maradt, ő az utolsó sárkányka


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 6)

Hátizsáknak se utolsó! A kutyák reagálása változó.


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 6)

garibaldi írta:


> Igen, csak ő maradt, ő az utolsó sárkányka


Annyi édi kis sárkányt kaptál az utóbbi időben itt a lelkes barátnéktól, tegyél már be oda az x-ek helyére olyan kis pöttöm sárkányfajzatokat!



*

*


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 6)

Ni mit találtam még neked:


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 6)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 6)

​


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 6)

​


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 6)

​


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245223

Csatolás megtekintése 245221

Csatolás megtekintése 245226

Csatolás megtekintése 245224

Csatolás megtekintése 245222

Csatolás megtekintése 245225


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245228

Csatolás megtekintése 245229

Csatolás megtekintése 245227


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245230


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245233

Csatolás megtekintése 245234

Csatolás megtekintése 245231

Csatolás megtekintése 245235


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245237

Csatolás megtekintése 245238


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245242

Csatolás megtekintése 245240

Csatolás megtekintése 245241

Csatolás megtekintése 245239


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245243

Csatolás megtekintése 245244

Csatolás megtekintése 245245

Csatolás megtekintése 245246


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245248

Csatolás megtekintése 245251

Csatolás megtekintése 245249

Csatolás megtekintése 245250

Csatolás megtekintése 245247


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm a képeket.
Én is letöltöttem néhányat a fiamnak-fogadjátok szeretettel helyette ezeket 
(Sajnos a kép aláírásait nem tudtam hogyan kell levenni-tekintsetek el tőle- ez csak a saját gépemen lévőek széljegyzete).
További szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 245259

Csatolás megtekintése 245255

Csatolás megtekintése 245258

Csatolás megtekintése 245257


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 6)

*anyósszék*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 6)

tájdi írta:


>



Ez nagyon jó és így párban mindkét anyósnak van helye


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 6)

tájdi írta:


>


 
Ez nagyon jó!
Én meg ilyet találtam:


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 6)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 6)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 6)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 6)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 7)

Régi kedvencem.


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 7)

Sziasztok!
Hű, micsoda gyűjtemény- én is hoztam újabbakat. Szeretettel mindenkinek


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 245596

Csatolás megtekintése 245600

Csatolás megtekintése 245595

Csatolás megtekintése 245598

Csatolás megtekintése 245599

Csatolás megtekintése 245601


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 245602

Csatolás megtekintése 245604

Csatolás megtekintése 245603

Csatolás megtekintése 245606

Csatolás megtekintése 245605

Csatolás megtekintése 245607


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 245613

Csatolás megtekintése 245614


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 245615


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 7)

ÓÓÓ-ki tudja, miért nem látszanak a képeim. Olyan szomorú vagyok


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

Erőleves írta:


> ÓÓÓ-ki tudja, miért nem látszanak a képeim. Olyan szomorú vagyok




Nálam látszanak és nagyon szépek!!!!!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 8)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 8)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 8)

Dragon Lake, Siberia
Sárkány tó, Szibéria
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 8)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 8)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Tercsi (2009 Február 8)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 8)

Ez is sárkány. Komodói Sárkány. (_Varanus komodoensis_)


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 9)

Meg ő is egy sárkány, pontosabban egy sárkányhal a Földközi tengerből:






és az Indiai óceánból is, Ausztrália környékén él ez a mókás egyed: Phycodurus eques


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 9)

És mi szemnek-szájnak ingere:


----------



## 12szivárvány (2009 Február 9)

Sziasztok, nagyon szép sárikáitok vannak, bejelenkezem én is, hátha kellek. Én ugyanis sárkány vagyok szintén, sárkány jelben születtem, keletiesen értelmezve. De nem vagyok háziállat, hálistennek. Jó is hogy nem a háziállat témához raktad ezeket a repülő hüllőket, idegenesen reptiliákat (milyen érdekes éppen erre a fajra illik a legjobban ez a megnevezés), mivel ezt a fajt nemhogy tilos, egyenesen életveszélyes háziasitani! Hallottatok már a házi sárkányokról? Veszedelmes egy faj abbisztos. Vad állapotban azonban valódi meselény. Szal hagyd meg őt vadállapotban, mindig megbizhacc a vadállatokban.
Akit érdekelek, itt az emilcimem:
[email protected]
...bár ez a fiók már olyan sűrűn teleirt, hogyha valami üzenet a levélszemetembe vándorol azt onnan elő nem kaparom mert naponta százasával jönnek a kéretlen levelek, és ha mindet át nem böngészem, rá se jövök, hogy egyáltalán irtak nekem.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 9)

Kedves szivárványos sárkány!
Most jól értem, akkor te most tenmagadat, mint kínai horoszkóp szerint sárkány évében születettet raktad be ide?  Ez jó, teljesen eredeti, részemről megy a barátkérő (ha elfogadod megköszönöm), ezért a beírásért legalább hármat küldenék szívem szerint. 
Önfeláldozásodat ugyan nem fogadhatjuk el, de gyere csak, nézelődni, képet le- s feltölteni, beszélgetni velünk - bármikor.


----------



## 12szivárvány (2009 Február 9)

Garibaldi,
honnan szedted ezt a csodálatos tengeri sárkány fotót? Én az egész internetet átkutattam, tűvé tettem hét tengert, találtam is vagy húsz-harminc képet, amelyek együttesen tesznek ki egyetlen egy majdnem olyan jót mint ez az egy kép egymaga. Fantaszikussan tiszta felvétel, ragyogó részletek, minden ott van, tökéletesen megfigyelhető kis tengeri sárkányka. Amúgy állitólag ez a legnagyobb csikóhal fajta, némelyikük a húsz-harminc centi hosszúságot is eléri. És varázslatos, valódi kis táltos paripahalacska.
Tüneményes.


----------



## 12szivárvány (2009 Február 9)

garibaldi írta:


> Kedves szivárványos sárkány!
> Most jól értem, akkor te most tenmagadat, mint kínai horoszkóp szerint sárkány évében születettet raktad be ide?  Ez jó, teljesen eredeti, részemről megy a barátkérő (ha elfogadod megköszönöm), ezért a beírásért legalább hármat küldenék szívem szerint.
> Önfeláldozásodat ugyan nem fogadhatjuk el, de gyere csak, nézelődni, képet le- s feltölteni, beszélgetni velünk - bármikor.



Köszi! :``:


----------



## 12szivárvány (2009 Február 9)

Amúgy nem vagyok egy nagy horoszkópista (és más pista sem, kata vagyok vammégegy pepszid), de télleg sárkány vagyok, nemistom ménem sárikának nevezett el anyukám. De eztet (mámint születési jeleket) nem szoktam megmondani barátoknak se, csak itten kellett, mer máskülönben hogy magyarázom meg mé jelenkeztem be ide. Talán főleg azért hogy magyar szóval komunikálhassak. Mióta iderepültem a ködös Álbionba (nemistom miért, talán megkeresni Avalont, hátha ott maradt még pár fajtársam), magyar szót csak akkor hallok ha hangosan beszélek magamban. Persze Avalont nem találtam meg. Pedig bűvösebb vagyok mint a Merlin Monró.


----------



## 12szivárvány (2009 Február 9)

garibaldi írta:


> Önfeláldozásodat ugyan nem fogadhatjuk el, de gyere csak, nézelődni, képet le- s feltölteni, beszélgetni velünk - bármikor.


....most akkor miről marattam le? Mikor hogyan miáltal önfeláldoztam magam? Má nememléxem......


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 9)

Hát nem találom. Pedig szoktam linkelni, de most persze nem. A többi tengeri herkentyűjük is nagyon szép volt. Ez egy kicsit levágott, de azért szép http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/enlarge/leafy-sea-dragon_image.html


----------



## 12szivárvány (2009 Február 9)

Ez a sárkányparipahalacska is gyönyörű...


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 9)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 9)

Boholino isteni ez a kínai sárkányeregetős kép!


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 9)

.


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 9)

garibaldi írta:


> Boholino isteni ez a kínai sárkányeregetős kép!


Levettem , mert tul nagy volt !


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 9)

Olyan szép volt (sír)


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 9)




----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 9)




----------



## 12szivárvány (2009 Február 9)

Ha férjhez megyek, az anyósom képét fölrakhatom? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tercsi (2009 Február 9)




----------



## Tercsi (2009 Február 9)




----------



## Tercsi (2009 Február 9)

Ez az egyik kedvenc avatarom


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 11)

Mókust, békát vittem, katicát is, de a sárkányra már nem sok időm maradt, pedig akadt a horgomra...:mrgreen:
Most itt van néhány aranyos mese sárkány meg a rokonai, plüssből, üvegből, textilből, sárkány tapéta, sárkány párna, sárkány jelmez meg két nyaklánc.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)

Ó Borella, ezt nem kellett volna! Ott középen az a zöld üvegleguán... olyan most kell nekem. Eddig milyen jól elvoltam nélküle, most meg csak itt vágyakozok...


----------



## Azetz (2009 Február 11)

cathy222 írta:


> Gondolkodtam, hogy a Háziállatok témákhoz teszem a sárkányos topikot, amit ajánlok szeretettel Garibaldinak, de mégis itt maradtam vele a kávézóban a békáim közelében. Kérek mindenkit, aki szívesen szerezne örömet Garibaldinak, vagy csak szereti a sárkányokat, hogy segítsen gyüjtögetni nekünk mindent, ami sárkány.


 
Nem csak neki szereztél ezzel örömet
Én is imádom a sárkányokat


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)

Azetz írta:


> Nem csak neki szereztél ezzel örömet
> Én is imádom a sárkányokat



Na jó, már látom én, hogy sok sárkány-őrült van, ezért hajlandó vagyok osztozkodni.


----------



## Azetz (2009 Február 11)

garibaldi írta:


> Na jó, már látom én, hogy sok sárkány-őrült van, ezért hajlandó vagyok osztozkodni.


 
Van egy pár haverom, akik szintés sárkányosak, csak ők nincsenek ezen a fórumon

Itt vannak néhányan:
Hundragons


----------



## Jetvana (2009 Február 11)

Kép az Outlander c. filmből, melyben feltűnik egy sárkányszerű lény, bizonyos Moorwen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbNcGxIkzFk


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)

Jetvana írta:


> Kép az Outlander c. filmből, melyben feltűnik egy sárkányszerű lény, bizonyos Moorwen.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbNcGxIkzFk



Kedves Jetvana!
Ez derék, hogy az első üzenetedet pont a sárkányosba tetted, rögtön egy képpel együtt. Jöhet több is, szerezd meg a szükséges 20 db hozzászólást (szójátékokban gyorsan megy). Szeretettel köszöntük, fogsz majd kapni egy barátkérőt is, mert ez jár a gyüjteményünket szaporító tagoknak, csak megvárom, hogy állandó taggá válj


----------



## Azetz (2009 Február 11)

garibaldi írta:


> Kedves Jetvana!
> Ez derék, hogy az első üzenetedet pont a sárkányosba tetted, rögtön egy képpel együtt. Jöhet több is, szerezd meg a szükséges 20 db hozzászólást (szójátékokban gyorsan megy). Szeretettel köszöntük, fogsz majd kapni egy barátkérőt is, mert ez jár a gyüjteményünket szaporító tagoknak, csak megvárom, hogy állandó taggá válj


 
Köszi a barátkérőt


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 11)

garibaldi írta:


> Ó Borella, ezt nem kellett volna! Ott középen az a zöld üvegleguán... olyan most kell nekem. Eddig milyen jól elvoltam nélküle, most meg csak itt vágyakozok...


Garibaldi, sajna csak digitálisan tudok segíteni: még több vágyakozást okozva el tudom neked küldeni az egész üveggyűjteményt, egy német dekor lapon találtam, isteniek, mindenféle állatka van, nekem is kéne, de mind!!!!:mrgreen: (Kérdés, hogy a sárkányok megtűrik-e a többi üvegállatkát?)


----------



## / kergeZerge / (2009 Február 11)

Urasima Taro történetének illusztrációja





Halász volt a szentem, és a sárkánykirály leányával kavart.


----------



## Tercsi (2009 Február 11)

Itt már olyan sok szép sárkány van, hogy már újat nem igen tudok hozni. 
Remélem ez még nem volt


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 11)

Klikk a képre:


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 11)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)

Ez egy kerti sárkánytörpe, bár elég nagyocska, na nekem tetszik, olyan bánatos és bumfordi.


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 11)

Nekem ilyenek vannak a kocsiban...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)

Sárkány kifestők kisgyerekeknek: http://ibolya964.xfree.hu/74546


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)

Itte



n ni meg egy sárkányos klipp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEtTycCM_jo

Ez meg Bea "hozománya":


----------



## Azetz (2009 Február 12)

Írások is érdekelnek, vagy csak képek?
(Rendes sárkányokról, nem leguán, meg stb.)


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 12)

Azetz írta:


> Írások is érdekelnek, vagy csak képek?
> (Rendes sárkányokról, nem leguán, meg stb.)



Szerintem jöhet az is, csak ne legyen nagyon hosszú.


----------



## Azetz (2009 Február 12)

Ok


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 12)

*Garibaldi ezt neked hoztam.*
*Valószínű, hogy mellé nyúltam és ez egy varánusz vagy valami más,de hogy nem sárkány és nem kroki az is biztos.*
*Ha mentetted akkor törlöm, de ha maradhat akkor hagyom természetesen.*​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 12)

Isten ments' nehogy töröld!  Ez már olyan randa, hogy tiszteletbeli sárkánnyá ütöm. 
Nagyon csúnya szegénykém és a mosolya? Meg az a kanapé, sőt inkább rökamié, amin ebben a szemérmetlen pózban elterül.... ezt nem lehet űberelni, köszönöm Barbi!


----------



## Azetz (2009 Február 12)

garibaldi írta:


> isten ments' nehogy töröld!  ez már olyan randa, hogy tiszteletbeli sárkánnyá ütöm.
> Nagyon csúnya szegénykém és a mosolya? Meg az a kanapé, sőt inkább rökamié, amin ebben a szemérmetlen pózban elterül.... Ezt nem lehet űberelni, köszönöm barbi!


 
:d:d:d


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 12)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 12)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 12)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 12)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 12)




----------



## marisza (2009 Február 12)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 13)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 13)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 13)

Szép Napot Kellemes Hétvégét Kivánok Mindenkinek! 













Sziasztok! kiss


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 13)

Fülesmacika! A lapunk.hu irigy kutya, nem adja a képeit és itt villogtat. Ha lehet cseréld le valami másra! Köszi


----------



## elke (2009 Február 14)

Tényleg milyen gyönyörűek :-D kiss


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 14)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 14)

​


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 14)

Legújabb szerzeményem...


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 14)

Szép Estét,Boldog Valentin Napot Mindenkinek!

Sárkányok... sárkányok... 

A halálra és a sötétségbe pillantva az ismeretlentől félünk, semmi mástól....


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/226765"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/226765" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Tercsi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 15)

Hát,Garibaldi,ha még férne,ez jó lenne az aláírásodba...:mrgreen:
Igaz,hogy szárnya nincs,de azért...

Affrancba,ez csak akkor mozog,ha rákattintok,Ti hogy csináljátok,hogy a képek nem csatolásként jelennek meg,hanem rendesen,eredeti méretben?...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 15)

Kinyitod a neten lévő képet (saját gépen lévő képpel nem tudod ezt). Jobb egérgomb, Tulajdonságok, Hely. Azt a http stb.-t kell bemásolni a sárga hegycsúcsos "Kép beillesztése" ikonba, méghozzá úgy, hogy kék legyen a már eleve ott lévő *http:// *(hogy ne legyen duplán!) Mire én ezt megértettem... 

Az aláírásomba sajnos már egy gombostűfej sem fér el (síró szmájli)


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 15)

Szép jó estét sárkánykák!


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 15)

Kölcsön-kenyér visszajár.. :mrgreen:


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 15)

.. és még...


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 15)

.. és még egy..


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 15)

.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 16)

kiss


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 16)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 16)

BariZsu írta:


> kiss



Drága BariZsu!

Te is ugyanazt csinálod, mint én, míg aztán megértettem nagy nehezen, hogy itt nem csatolni érdemes a képeket, inkább beilleszteni. 

Nem kell ehhez a saját gépedre menteni a talált képet, elég ott, ahol találtad kinyitni és jobb egérgombbal Tulajdonságok - Hely, innen kimásolod azt a http:akármit és a sárga hegycsúcsos "Kép beillesztése" ikonra kattanva oda bemásolod. Arra ügyelj, hogy legyen kék a már ott lévő *http:* (mert különben duplán szerepel)

Nézd, ha így csinálod akkor mozog, a te berakott képeidet raktam ide, de ezzel a módszerrel:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 16)




----------



## boholino (2009 Február 16)

egy jo ropogosat Neked


----------



## Évicus (2009 Február 16)

*Szép estét kívánok mindenkinek!*



​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 16)

boholino írta:


> egy jo ropogosat Neked



De jó!!!! De mi nekem ez a jó ropogós? 
Mindegy, ha ehető jöhet. Legfeljebb benézek kicsit Tájdi fogyisába...


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 17)

garibaldi írta:


> De jó!!!! De mi nekem ez a jó ropogós?
> Mindegy, ha ehető jöhet. Legfeljebb benézek kicsit Tájdi fogyisába...






Sárkány pörkölt


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 17)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 18)

Living Root Dragon Boat, a competitive Boston dragon boat club, seeks athletic men and women to race in 2008 in Boston, Montreal, Pawtucket, Hartford and San Francisco! We are now in training!

Lehet, hogy a dragonyos szavunk is a dragon=sárkány szóból ered?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 18)

<table style="width: 501px; height: 696px;" class="mtext" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2"><tbody><tr><td class="mnev" width="98%">* Dragonyos *

<hr height="1" width="98%"></td> </tr> <tr> <td class="mres"> karabéllyal, vagy rövid szuronyos puskával felfegyverzett lovas. Ott, ahol a lovascsapatoknak adott lovak nagysága szerint a lovasságnál nehéz és könnyü lovasezredeket különböztetnek meg, a D.-ok középnehézségü lovasságot képeznek. Seregünkben a D.-ok épen ugy vannak lovsítva és felfegyverezve (kard, karabély, forgó-pisztoly), mint a többi lovasezredek, csakis egyenruhájuk különböző: ugyanis német szabásu; seregünk tizennégy D.-ezredeihez az ujoncokat az osztrák állam német, cseh és szlovén tartományai adják, mig a lengyel ujoncokat az ulánus (dsidás), a magyarországiakat a huszárezredekhez osszák be. Az oroszországi 48 D.-ezred szuronyos, rövid puskával van felfegyverezve. Európa többi hadseregeiben a D.-ok csakis szuronynélküli karabélyokkal harcolnak. Eredetileg (a XVI. sz.-ban Franciaországban) a D.-ok csakis lovasított lövészek voltak, akik mindig gyalog harcoltak s *nevüket a sárkány (dragon) alaku kanóctartókkal *(Németországban és nálunk kakasfej alaku volt s azért kakas-nak nevezték)* ellátott sárkányos puskáktól kapták*, miután a D.-okat többször menetközben, tehát lóháton is támadták, a lóháton való harcra is betanították őket s később mindinkább e harcra fektették a fősulyt, ugy hogy végre a szuronyokat is elvették tőlük s puska helyett csak oly karabélyt adtak nekik, mint a többi könnyü lovasnak. Lovakon szállított, de gyalog harcoló csapatok szervezését azóta több izben - nagyban Oroszországban 1825-1855-ig - kisérlették meg, de az eredmény mindig az volt, hogy az ily csapat vagy csak kelletlenül szállva le a lóról s tulságosan visszasietve a hátrahagyott lovakhoz, nehogy azokat elveszítse, igen középszerüen teljesítette gyalogsági szolgálatát, v. pedig a csapat észrevétlenül rendes lovassággá fejlődött ki.
</td> </tr> <tr> <td><hr height="1" width="98%"></td> </tr> <tr> <td> 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> Forrás: Pallas Nagylexikon, kiemelés tőlem


</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 19)

Füstölőtartó


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 19)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 19)

Marcali, Sárkányos kapu (Dragon decorated gateway)


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 19)

*Krakus és a sárkány*

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt, volt egyszer egy királyfi és egy tűzokádó fenevad. A sárkány egy domb alatti barlangban éldegélve tartotta rettegésben a környékbelieket: fiatal szüzeket és bárányokat fogyasztott számolatlanul. Megelégelték ezt végül az emberek, és úgy döntöttek, megölik a szörnyet, de sokáig minden próbálkozó vitéz alulmaradt a csatában. Krakus királyfi volt az, aki kiokoskodott egy cseles megoldást: salétrommal és kénnel töltött áldozati bárányt vitt a barlanghoz, a sárkány pedig ezt is felfalta. Mivel a kén borzalmasan égette a gyomrát, lement a Visztulához inni, de ott úgy teleszívta magát vízzel, hogy már járni sem maradt ereje, így Krakus könnyedén legyőzhette. Ezután felépítette a dombra a Wawelt, a város neve pedig a hős királyfi után Krakkó lett.

Ez a mese a legismertebb a sok krakkói legenda közül, így aztán a város szuvenírárusainak is kedvenc motívuma a sárkány: plüssállatként, hűtőmágnesen, pólón és minden elképzelhető formában lépten-nyomon megjelenik.






Ez a vasból készült egyfejű, egész barátságosnak tűnő szörnyeteg a Visztula partján, a barlang kijáratánál áll. Rendszertelen időközönként nagy hanggal lángot fúj, ami kedvesen mesebeli látvány, főleg sötétben. Az illúzióromboló igazság: a sárkány csak emelt díjas SMS fejében okád tüzet.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 19)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 19)

Hü ha!! ez aztán sárkány a javából.
 Szia Garibaldi
azt hittem leugrik a monitoromról ez a tekintélyes sárkányka


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 20)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Hü ha!! ez aztán sárkány a javából.
> Szia Garibaldi
> azt hittem leugrik a monitoromról ez a tekintélyes sárkányka



Igen, szerintem is félelmetes


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 20)

http://magazinok.hotdog.hu/mistic_msn


----------



## elke (2009 Február 21)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Zsikazsu (2009 Február 21)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 21)

Tájdi, te felülmúlhatatlan vagy 
Hogy ez milyen édes:




Meg ezek is:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 21)

Hú, Zsikazsu, ez a jóember?! Nahát ez aztán hát!


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Február 21)

kiss


----------



## marisza (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## marisza (2009 Február 21)

*Te, Garibaldi, ennyi sárkány láttán, mikor jönnek már a királyfiak? *


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 21)

marisza írta:


> *Te, Garibaldi, ennyi sárkány láttán, mikor jönnek már a királyfiak? *



Tessék egy:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 21)

*Próbálkozás... Hmmm...*

No.. megpróbálom úgy, ahogy leírtad nekem Garibaldi.. :mrgreen: vagy sikerül, vagynem... de szerintem vagynem... :``:


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 21)

*Hááát.. a fele majdnem sikerült.. *

Megpróbálom újra..

Háát.. az előnézet szerint megint csak nem sikerült, pedig annyira szerettem volna.. ehh.. mérges vagyok..


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 21)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 21)

BariZsu írta:


> Megpróbálom újra..
> 
> Háát.. az előnézet szerint megint csak nem sikerült, pedig annyira szerettem volna.. ehh.. mérges vagyok..


 Szia BariZsu!
Ne szomorkodj itt van!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 21)

BariZsu írta:


> Megpróbálom újra..
> 
> Háát.. az előnézet szerint megint csak nem sikerült, pedig annyira szerettem volna.. ehh.. mérges vagyok..


 
BariZsuzól ez is!​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 21)

Nagyon szépeket és aranyosakat hoztál!
Ez is BariZsutól van!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 22)

Bizony ám. Ilyen jó beszállítót, mint BariZsu meg kell becsülni, megpróbálom még egyszer leírni, hátha valamit rosszul, vagy homályosan fogalmaztam, javítsatok ki, ha nem tökéletesen írom.

Képeket kétféle módon lehet berakni:

*1. Csatolás. *Ilyenkor a "Részletes válasz" gombot kell megnyomni, majd a gemkapcsot és akkor a tallózáskor a saját gépen meglévő képet kiválasztani, majd feltöltés, majd rendben gomb és elküldés. 
(Ennél előre meg kell nézni a saját gépben, hogy hol az a kép és mi a neve pl. 9612.jpg mert csatoláskor nem látni a képet.)

*2. Kép beillesztése*. Ilyenkor elég a "Gyors válasz küldése", tehát maradsz annál az ablaknál, amit alapból ad a rendszer a hozzászóláshoz. Ezt lerakod alulra (az asztal jobb felső sarkában van 3 kis négyzet, ezek közül a - jelű teszi le). Utána megnyitod a keresődet és a neten talált képre rámész jobb egérgombbal. Kiválasztod a Tulajdonságok-at (legalul találod), ezen belül a Hely-et és az ott talált http://akármiket kimásolod. Ez úgy történik, hogy először kijelölöd, vagyis a bal egérgombot lenyomva tartva végigmész a teljes szövegen, ettől kék lesz a kijelölt szöveg. Utána a jobb egérgombot lenyomod és "másol". Most újra kinyitod a válaszodat (egyszerűen alul rákattansz bal egérgombbal) és itt a válaszablak tetején fölül a sárga hegycsúcsosra kattansz a bal egérgombbal. Kéri, hogy add meg a kép webcímét. A bemásolt http://tatatam-ot a Beillesztés-sel ide beírod. Itt kell vigyázni, hogy ne legyen kétszer a http://, mondjuk a legbiztosabb, ha kitörlöd Beillesztés előtt.
De jó úgy is, ha kék marad, mert akkor törli az itt lévő http://-t. 

Romesz is leírta valahol nálam sokkal szakszerűbben ezt, csak már nem tudom hol.
Így leírva sokkal bonyolultabbnak tűnik, a huszadik után már pár kattintás az egész és nem is érted, miért kínlódtál ezzel.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 22)

Megvan már ez a sárkányod?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 22)

Nem volt még. Sőt olyannyira nem, hogy nem is tudtam, hogy van ilyen csillagkép.
Az égbolton is felismered?


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

garibaldi írta:


> Bizony ám. Ilyen jó beszállítót, mint BariZsu meg kell becsülni, megpróbálom még egyszer leírni, hátha valamit rosszul, vagy homályosan fogalmaztam, javítsatok ki, ha nem tökéletesen írom.
> 
> Képeket kétféle módon lehet berakni:
> 
> ...





Nem a leírással van baj Garibaldi!!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 22)

Ha követed a leírást mondatról mondatra, akkor sikerülni fog. Beillesztésnél ráadásul látni a képet az üzenetben már elküldés előtt. Egy dolgot kihagytam, valami szöveget érdemes beírni, mielőtt elkezded az egész képbeillesztést.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

garibaldi írta:


> Ha követed a leírást mondatról mondatra, akkor sikerülni fog. Beillesztésnél ráadásul látni a képet az üzenetben már elküldés előtt. Egy dolgot kihagytam, valami szöveget érdemes beírni, mielőtt elkezded az egész képbeillesztést.




Tényleg nem értem.. 5 képet próbáltam feltenni, abból 2 sikerült, 3 pedig nem.. akkor most mi van?  Ezek szerint jól csináltam.. vagy nem lehet többet kettőnél? Na.. mindegy.. pedig esküszöm, nem vagyok szőke.. (legalábbis külsőleg) :mrgreen:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

garibaldi írta:


> Na de mégis mi ez, hogy arra kérsz minket, hogy kinyissuk?
> Amit *nem tanácsolok* senkinek, mivel robikapitány-t még nem ismerjük!




Teljesen egyet értek veled Garibaldi. Ha még leírta volna hogy egyáltalán mi ez, meg írt volna magáról is egy pár mondatot. De így?


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

BariZsu írta:


> Tényleg nem értem.. 5 képet próbáltam feltenni, abból 2 sikerült, 3 pedig nem.. akkor most mi van?  Ezek szerint jól csináltam.. vagy nem lehet többet kettőnél? Na.. mindegy.. pedig esküszöm, nem vagyok szőke.. (legalábbis külsőleg) :mrgreen:




Szerintem próbáld úgy, hogy egyszerre max 2 képet raksz fel. Velem is szokott szórakozni. Bár tegnap éppen másfajta "szórakozást" eszelt ki ellenem a rendszer, ugyanis fél óra elteltével eltűntek a képeim, aztán később visszajöttek.


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

Most nézem, hogy megint el vannak tűnve azok a sárkányos képek, amiket tegnap raktam fel...:-(


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 22)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Most nézem, hogy megint el vannak tűnve azok a sárkányos képek, amiket tegnap raktam fel...:-(



Igggen,úgy látszik,későn jöttem,mert utólag akartam most megnézni vagy 8 oldalt,és már nem látszik...

Látszik a családi vonulat BariZsu és köztem,mert én is megpróbáltam így a képberakást,és nekem se ment...:mrgreen:Most megyek,és keresek valami sárkányt,vagy barit,és újra próbálkozom...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 22)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Most nézem, hogy megint el vannak tűnve azok a sárkányos képek, amiket tegnap raktam fel...:-(



Érdemes lenne leellenőrizned berakás után pár órával, addig, míg te magad tudod módosítani a hozzászólásodat. Ezek a weboldalak talán így csinálják, hogy direkt eltűnjön az onnan elvitt kép. Meg kellene jegyezni, hogy honnan való (pl. magadnak odalinkelnéd), mert akkor onnan nem érdemes képet keresgélni, csak a méreg van vele. 

Más: Digit-Nyuszi ha az aláírásodban kisebbre vennéd a betűméretet, akkor még beférne pár aranyos nyuszkó?


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

garibaldi írta:


> Érdemes lenne leellenőrizned berakás után pár órával, addig, míg te magad tudod módosítani a hozzászólásodat. Ezek a weboldalak talán így csinálják, hogy direkt eltűnjön az onnan elvitt kép. Meg kellene jegyezni, hogy honnan való (pl. magadnak odalinkelnéd), mert akkor onnan nem érdemes képet keresgélni, csak a méreg van vele.
> 
> Más: Digit-Nyuszi ha az aláírásodban kisebbre vennéd a betűméretet, akkor még beférne pár aranyos nyuszkó?



Hát én most elkezdtem lementeni magamnak az eredeti oldalról a sárkányokat, és a belinkelt képeket szépen lecserélem csatolt képekre.
Más: 
Garibaldi!
Ha elmondod, hogy hogyan kell kisebbre venni a betűket az aláírásomban, akkor befér még pár nyuszkó.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 22)

És igen,köszi,Garibaldi,megy ez!


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 22)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

*Na most akkor egyenként.. *

.. hátha így jobban megy..


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

Lilith Dark írta:


>



Lilith Dark!
Inkább mentsd le a képet a gépedre, és onnan rakd fel csatolással, mert az utolsó 2 képed neked sem látszik. Én most raktam rendbe majdnem az összes tegnapi hsz-emet, hogy lehessen látni a képeket.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 22)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 22)

BariZsu írta:


> .. hátha így jobban megy..



Nagyon aranyos!!! Csatolva raktad be, így is jó persze, meg legalább nem tűnik el.  Próbálgasd a beillesztést is, Lilinek megy.


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

Nem tudom, nálatok milyen a CH, de nálam most átlag 10 percenként kifagy. Néztem más oldalakat is, de azok rendesen mennek. Vagy csak le lenne terhelve a szerver?


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 22)

Digit-Nyuszi,nálam látszik mind-még-,amit felraktam.
Nem lehet,hogy a Canadahun szórakozik kicsit?
Nekem legalábbis csomószor nem jönnek be az oldalak,és vmi server errort ír ki,aztán vissza,és újból próbálom...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

Lilith Dark írta:


> Digit-Nyuszi,nálam látszik mind-még-,amit felraktam.
> Nem lehet,hogy a Canadahun szórakozik kicsit?
> Nekem legalábbis csomószor nem jönnek be az oldalak,és vmi server errort ír ki,aztán vissza,és újból próbálom...



A fene sem tudja. Viszont nálam nem látszanak a képeid.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

Lilith Dark írta:


>




STOP!!! :mrgreen: Itten köddé válnak a képek!!!


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

garibaldi írta:


> Nagyon aranyos!!! Csatolva raktad be, így is jó persze, meg legalább nem tűnik el.  Próbálgasd a beillesztést is, Lilinek megy.




:mrgreen:Sajnos nem vagyok kézközelben..  Dolgozom, Lilith meg otthon van.. 
Pedig most amit küldtem, nem mentettem el, és nem a tallózásnál csatoltam, hanem a web-helyről, vagymijafenéről...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 22)

Na,csak hogy értsem:amit beidéztetek,mindketten ugyanazt,az nálatok egy üres hsz?


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

??? Na mit szóltok?? Mire jó a skype?? Gyorstalpaló tanfolyamot végeztem az imént..


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 22)

garibaldi írta:


> Ha követed a leírást mondatról mondatra, akkor sikerülni fog. Beillesztésnél ráadásul látni a képet az üzenetben már elküldés előtt. Egy dolgot kihagytam, valami szöveget érdemes beírni, mielőtt elkezded az egész képbeillesztést.


 
A net-ről én egyszerűen csak úgy szoktam betenni, hogy katt a képre jobb egérgombbal, ott másol, aztán visszajövök ide és beillesztés. Vagy CTRL+C-vel kijelöl, CTRL+V-vel bemásol. Aztán megnézem előnézetben, és rányomok egy frissítést is. Ha nem tűnik el a kép, nem lesz üres, vagy piros X, akkor látszani fog. 
Ha eltűnik a kép, akkor azzal az oldallal nem érdemes foglalkozni, mert nem enged közvetlenül másolni.
De akkor még van az a lehetőség, hogy lementitek a saját gépre és úgy teszitek fel onnan, ahogy lentebb leírom, a következő hsz-ben.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

ami most sem jött össze... asszem feladom... :


----------



## renta (2009 Február 22)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 22)

Ha saját gépről tesztek fel képet, akkor előbb töltsétek fel valahövá, pl. ide http://kepup.net/index.php. Itt az ötödik linket kimásolva be lehet tenni a részletes válaszba, nem fontos a hegycsúcsra sem kattintani.
Aztán ellenőrzés az üzenet előnézetével, rá egy frissítés és ha nem tűnik el a kép, lehet küldeni.


----------



## renta (2009 Február 22)

BariZsu írta:


> ami most sem jött össze... asszem feladom... :


 mivel?? hátha tudok segíteni...


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 22)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek!

Egy kis Sárkány anatómia:


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

Én az 501#-est idéztem be... üres volt..


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

Ha ez sem fog látszani - nemlétező- tökömön szúrom magam


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 22)

Ezt most a net-ről képre kattint jobb gomb-másol
idejön beilleszt-tel tettem fel.​


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 22)

BariZsu írta:


> Ha ez sem fog látszani - nemlétező- tökömön szúrom magam


 
Látszik, megmenekült a nemlétező tököd


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 22)

Még egy kis ráadás:

A sárkány egy csodálatra méltó, inteligens és tanult lény .....


----------



## renta (2009 Február 22)

BariZsu írta:


> Ha ez sem fog látszani - nemlétező- tökömön szúrom magam


megmenekült a nemlétező tököd:mrgreen:


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 22)

Na csak azé' !!


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 22)

BariZsu írta:


> Na csak azé' !!


 
na, ügyi vagy!kiss


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 22)

Juhéjjjjjjjjjjjj BariZsu, teljes siker!!!!
Fogadd sárkányos elismerésemet kitartásodért.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 22)

tájdi írta:


> A net-ről én egyszerűen csak úgy szoktam betenni, hogy katt a képre jobb egérgombbal, ott másol, aztán visszajövök ide és beillesztés. Vagy CTRL+C-vel kijelöl, CTRL+V-vel bemásol. Aztán megnézem előnézetben, és rányomok egy frissítést is. Ha nem tűnik el a kép, nem lesz üres, vagy piros X, akkor látszani fog.
> Ha eltűnik a kép, akkor azzal az oldallal nem érdemes foglalkozni, mert nem enged közvetlenül másolni.
> De akkor még van az a lehetőség, hogy lementitek a saját gépre és úgy teszitek fel onnan, ahogy lentebb leírom, a következő hsz-ben.


 
Sziasztok!
Tájdi én is ezt a módszert használom amit Te.
BariZsu egyik képe szintén másolással hoztam ide mint a többi képeit amiket már előbb felraktam ugyan ezzel a módszerrel amit írsz Tájdi.
Ügyi vagy Bazsika gratula!


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 22)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tájdi én is ezt a módszert használom amit Te.
> BariZsu egyik képe szintén másolással hoztam ide mint a többi képeit amiket már előbb felraktam ugyan ezzel a módszerrel amit írsz Tájdi.
> Ügyi vagy Bazsika gratula!


 
Köszi Barbikám!kissLegalább megnyugodtam, hogy másnál is működik. Szerintem egyszerű és az sem utolsó szempont, hogy gyors.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 22)

Ez most látható?Mert nálam igen.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 22)

Lilith Dark írta:


> Ez most látható?Mert nálam igen.



Igen, sárga alapon sárga sárkány. Jól látszik.


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 22)

Lilith Dark írta:


> Ez most látható?Mert nálam igen.


 
Látni, szép sárga


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 22)

Hát...azt hiszem, egyenlőre ennyi sárkányom volt, de majd keresgélek még...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 22)

És még azt mondják sárkányok pedig nincsenek, de legalábbis kihaltak.
Örömmel jelentem, hogy az itt látottak alapján, a sárkányok köszönik szépen nagyon is jól megvannak. 
(Persze csak akkor, amikor Szent György éppen nem arra jár.  )


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 23)

Egyszerűen nem hiszem el, ha nem én látom... Dolgozóban jó néhány kép hiányzott ugyebár, ahogy beszéltünk is róla.. Hazajöttem, Lilith megmutatta a laptopján, hogy neki minden üzenete képestül megvan... Beüzemeltem itthon a laptopomat, CH-ra fel.. és láss csodát... minden áldott kép a helyén van...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 23)

Na álljunk csak meg. Te meg Lilith rokonok vagytok? Vagy szobatársak? De jó...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 23)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 23)

Ezek a csikóhalak is hajaznak a sárkányokra, főleg azon a csoportképen :


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 23)

garibaldi írta:


> Na álljunk csak meg. Te meg Lilith rokonok vagytok? Vagy szobatársak? De jó...
> 
> 
> Lilith Dark a lányom.... Jelentem.. :mrgreen:kiss


----------



## elke (2009 Február 23)

Jajjjj :lol:

 :-D


----------



## elke (2009 Február 23)

Bocsi, minden szörnyűsége ellenére szép....


----------



## elke (2009 Február 23)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 23)

BariZsu írta:


> garibaldi írta:
> 
> 
> > Na álljunk csak meg. Te meg Lilith rokonok vagytok? Vagy szobatársak? De jó...
> ...


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 23)

Mindenkinek *kellemes* szép *napot* *és Csodálatos Hetet Kivánok!*

Sárkányok Birodalma​ 




















































Ez nagyon szép....



























 ​

















További Szép Délutánt és Estét!


----------



## renta (2009 Február 23)

<!--IBF.ATTACHMENT_3940-->


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## boholino (2009 Február 23)

Saint Helarm , kodex , Xv szazad


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 23)

renta írta:


> <!--IBF.ATTACHMENT_3940-->



Jaj nekem, holt találtad ezeket? Én eddig csak a számítógépessel és a bicajossal találkoztam. És egyenként idemásolgattad? Hát ezek csoda édesek!!!! Megy a barátkérő neked és kérlek szépen fogadd el.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

garibaldi írta:


> Jaj nekem, holt találtad ezeket? Én eddig csak a számítógépessel és a bicajossal találkoztam. És egyenként idemásolgattad? Hát ezek csoda édesek!!!! Megy a barátkérő neked és kérlek szépen fogadd el.


Én is épp azt néztem hogy millen ügyi volt hogy egy helyen megtalálta mindet.




Garibaldi megengeded, hogy a hangulatjelekhez is vigyek párat,ezekből az aranyosakból?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 23)

Megalakítom ezennel renta jóvoltából a sárkányzenekart.
Íme:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 23)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Én is épp azt néztem hogy millen ügyi volt hogy egy helyen megtalálta mindet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naná, hogy vigyed! Te is egy iszonyú jó lelőhellyel rendelkezel sárkányilag, csak úgy ontod a sárkányokat. kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

garibaldi írta:


> Megalakítom ezennel renta jóvoltából a sárkányzenekart.
> Íme:


 Épp hogy meg nem szólal.
Már csak a hang hiányzik hozzá.
De én már hallom is.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 23)

Elke is.... ez a formalinos sárkánybébi..., meg fülesmaci93, jót mosolyogtam, beírod, hogy: "Mindenkinek kellemes szép napot és Csodálatos Hetet Kívánok!" és utána meg 77 tigrisfogú vérengző sárkány, jópofa volt így együtt. Meg az a tojás is... Boholino kodexéről nem is beszélve, hogy csak az utolsó napok termését vegyem. Nna szóval rendesek vagytok, bár pénzzel állnék oly jól, mint sárkánnyal


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 24)

Na most látszik?


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 24)

*Garibaldi:*
Na végre sorba raktam a betüket.
Garibaldi itt csak szöveget látok amit beraktál ha kép akkor azt nem


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 24)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Na végre sorba raktam a betüket.
> Garibaldi itt csak szöveget látok amit beraktál ha kép akkor azt nem



Aha, sajnos nálad is csak szöveg van az #*580*-ban. Ezeket le kell menteni előbb. Mindjárt javítom. Kösz, hogy szóltál, mert én látom.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 24)

Na,ez olyan óriási,hogy inkább csatolom...


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 24)

Remélem,látszik...


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 24)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 24)

Próbálkozom, mint hangyaja, na azzal:









Hát Lilith, mi igazán mindent megpróbáltunk. Én beraktam az általad küldött betűokádó sárkányokat a saját albumomba és onnan próbáltam beilleszteni ide, így nem tudom, hogy látszik-e, viszont nem mozog, nem okád betűt, meg van ez átkozva. Biztos ő csinálta:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 24)

garibaldi írta:


> Aha, sajnos nálad is csak szöveg van az #*580*-ban. Ezeket le kell menteni előbb. Mindjárt javítom. Kösz, hogy szóltál, mert én látom.


Igen nem is tudom miért de gondoltam, hogy így fogok járni, sok oldal van ahol elég irigyecskék


garibaldi írta:


> Próbálkozom, mint hangyaja, na azzal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garibaldi szia!
Ja a Lilith az a Barbika most ebben az esetbe.
Délután majd én is megpróbálom a lehetetlent, szerintem sikerülni fog, de most mennem kell. A nevedet írtam ki velük


----------



## renta (2009 Február 24)

garibaldi írta:


> Jaj nekem, holt találtad ezeket? Én eddig csak a számítógépessel és a bicajossal találkoztam. És egyenként idemásolgattad? Hát ezek csoda édesek!!!! Megy a barátkérő neked és kérlek szépen fogadd el.


küldök egy linket ahol sokmindent találhatsz még
http://smileyrengeteg.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=440401


----------



## renta (2009 Február 24)

garibaldi írta:


> Jaj nekem, holt találtad ezeket? Én eddig csak a számítógépessel és a bicajossal találkoztam. És egyenként idemásolgattad? Hát ezek csoda édesek!!!! Megy a barátkérő neked és kérlek szépen fogadd el.


küldök egy linket ahol sokmindent találhatsz még
http://smileyrengeteg.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=440401


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Február 24)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Ja a Lilith az a Barbika most ebben az esetbe.



Jajjj,igen,de Te nem tudod,hogy este már elvonási tünetei voltak Garibaldinak,hogy ő nem látja...:mrgreen: Én se láttam,de össze-vissza másolgatással megláttam,és Skype-on átküldtem,hogy megnézhesse az ajándékodat...kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 24)

Lilith Dark írta:


> Jajjj,igen,de Te nem tudod,hogy este már elvonási tünetei voltak Garibaldinak,hogy ő nem látja...:mrgreen: Én se láttam,de össze-vissza másolgatással megláttam,és Skype-on átküldtem,hogy megnézhesse az ajándékodat...kiss


 jaj! jaj! most már értem:shock::idea:
Gondolhatod reggel nekem is milyen elvonási tüneteim voltak mikor megláttam azt a sok anyagot amit este felraktam a hangulatjelesbe képként és mára már csak iromány lett belőle. 
Nagyon szépen köszönöm hogy foglalkoztál vele este, hogy át küldhesd Garibaldinakkiss
Sajnos több helyre is raktam erről az oldalról, és most megyek is és csinálom, a rendet magam után


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 24)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 24)

​Kiváncsi vagyok fent marad e?
Ha igen akkor felrakom így átalakítva az egész ABC-t
Tegnap ezek alakultak át írott képpé sajnos.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 24)

De jó Barbi, végre megülnek szépen itt, mint befőtt. Tájdi, a te sárkányeregetős betűid is szívet melengetőek.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 24)

Találtam krokisokat szintén betü Cuki mi?


 *ARIBALDI*


 aribaldi


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 24)

Azért legyen egy sárkányos is ha már itt vagyunk


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 24)

Szeretettel egy kőberakott sárkány


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 24)

Hát ez nagyon különös. Ezt a képet már jó ideje őrizgetem:




És a te képed innen van, ez az Ishtar kapu, a Pergamon múzeumból.


----------



## SzeptemberMacska (2009 Február 24)

Kedves Garibaldi!
Őszintén szólva irigyellek a közel 600 sárkányodért. Főleg azért, mert szeretettel hordták neked össze. Sajna, hirtelenjében nem tudok hozzájárulni, de majd igyekszem. 
(Nekünk sárkányos társasjátékunk van itthon.  De majd nézek mást is.)


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 24)

SzeptemberMacska írta:


> Kedves Garibaldi!
> Őszintén szólva irigyellek a közel 600 sárkányodért. Főleg azért, mert szeretettel hordták neked össze. Sajna, hirtelenjében nem tudok hozzájárulni, de majd igyekszem.
> (Nekünk sárkányos társasjátékunk van itthon.  De majd nézek mást is.)



Azért ez nem csak az enyém, közös sárkányaink, a "beszállítók"-ban van közös vonás, megőrizték a gyerek lelküket. Amit írtál zárójelben: "Nekünk sárkányos társasjátékunk van itthon.  De majd nézek mást is." azt mutatja, hogy ilyened van Neked is. Légy üdvözölve Sárkányországban.


----------



## elke (2009 Február 25)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 25)

Ez itt főnix madár megsúgom szerintem sárkány.....


----------



## elke (2009 Február 25)

Boris Valejjo a kedvenc festőm


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 25)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 25)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 25)

SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!














További Szép Délutánt!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 25)




----------



## marisza (2009 Február 25)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 25)

Fülesmaci leleménye, elhoztam hozzátok is mert csodás


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 26)

Hát ez nem sárkány és nem is kroki és nem béka,de az biztos hogy VALAMI. 
Legyen mindenkinek az aminek látja
Esetleg varánusz?​


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 26)

Kék álmokat


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 26)




----------



## marisza (2009 Február 26)




----------



## marisza (2009 Február 26)




----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Február 27)

*Tanulmány a sárkányok fajtáiról:*

*Vörös (Tűz)*
Testhossz: 28-30 m
Fesztáv: 50 m
Marmagasság: 6 m
Nyak hossz: 4 m
Fej hossz: 3-4 m
Farok hossza: 12
Pikkelyei: Vörös és árnyalatai
Szeme: Narancs-sárga (pupilla nincs)
Karmai: 70 cm
Fejlődési szakaszai:
-Fióka: 1.hét
-Kölyök: 2.hét 
-Kis-sárkány: 4.hét
-Fiatal: 6.hét
-Felnőtt: 7.hét
-Aggastyán: 30.év 
-Atya: 60.év
-Ős: 100.év
Lehellete: Láng oszlop, láva sugár
Élőhelye: Vulkánok és egyéb forró helyek
Tojása: vörös és arany csíkos
Veszélyessége: XXXXXXX
Gyengéi: Víz és hideg alapú támadások
Repülési sebessége: SSS





*Zöld (Erdő)*
Testhossz: 15 m
Fesztáv: 20 m
Marmagasság: 5 m
Nyak hossz: 3 m
Fej hossz: 2 m
Farok hossza: 5 m
Pikkelyei: zöld és árnyalatai
Szeme: halvány zöld (pupilla kerek)
Karmai: 12 cm
Fejlődési szakaszai:
-Fióka: 1.hét
-Kölyök: 3.hét 
-Kis-sárkány: 5.hét
-Fiatal: 6.hét
-Felnőtt: 10.hét
-Aggastyán: 50.év 
-Atya: 55.év
-Ős: 90.év
Lehellete: gomba spóra oszlop, levél sugár
Élőhelye: erdők
Tojása: zöld és réz csíkos 
Veszélyessége: XXXXXX
Gyengéi: tűz és hő alapú támadások
Repülési sebessége: SSS


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Február 27)

*Tanulmány a sárkányok fajtáiról:*

*Kék (Víz)*
Testhossz: 17 m
Fesztáv: 22 m
Marmagasság: 4 m
Nyak hossz: 1 m
Fej hossz: 2 m
Farok hossza: 10 m
Pikkelyei: kék és árnyalatai
Szeme: tengerkék (pupilla kerek)
Karmai: 40 cm
Fejlődési szakaszai:
-Fióka: 2.hét
-Kölyök: 5.hét 
-Kis-sárkány: 7.hét
-Fiatal: 1.év
-Felnőtt: 2.év
-Aggastyán: 80.év 
-Atya: 120.év
-Ős: 145.év
Lehellete: Víz oszlop, jég sugár
Élőhelye: álló és folyó vizek
Tojása: kék és ezüst csíkos
Veszélyessége: XXXXX
Gyengéi: hő és föld alapú támadások
Repülési sebessége: S





*Arany (Nap)*
Testhossz: 32 m
Fesztáv: 36 m
Marmagasság: 6 m
Nyak hossz: 8 m
Fej hossz: 2 m
Farok hossza: 14 m
Pikkelyei: arany szín
Szeme: izzó sárga (kerek pupilla)
Karmai: 50 cm
Fejlődési szakaszai:
-Fióka: 1.hét
-Kölyök: 4.hét 
-Kis-sárkány: 6.hét
-Fiatal: 8.hét
-Felnőtt: 9.hét
-Aggastyán: 70.év 
-Atya: 130.év
-Ős: 150.év
Lehellete: fény oszlop, olvadt arany sugár
Élőhelye: arany telérek
Tojása: arany és fehér erek futják be
Veszélyessége: XX
Gyengéi: tűz és hő alapú támadások
Repülési sebessége:SSSSSSSS
 
​ 
*Ezüst (Hold)*
Testhossz: 17 m
Fesztáv: 28 m
Marmagasság: 3 m
Nyak hossz: 5 m
Fej hossz: 2 m
Farok hossza: 7 m
Pikkelyei: ezüst szín
Szeme: okkersárga (pupilla függőleges)
Karmai: 10 cm
Fejlődési szakaszai:
-Fióka: 1.hét
-Kölyök: 4.hét 
-Kis-sárkány: 6.hét
-Fiatal: 8.hét
-Felnőtt: 9.hét
-Aggastyán: 70.év 
-Atya: 130.év
-Ős: 150.év
Lehellete: víz oszlop, olvadt ezüst sugár
Élőhelye: ezüst telérek
Tojása: ezüst és fekete erek futják be
Veszélyessége: XXX
Gyengéi: tűz hő alapú támadások
Repülési sebessége:SSSSSSS​ á




​


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Február 27)

*Tanulmány a sárkányok fajtáiról:*

*Réz (Föld)* Testhossz: 10 m
Fesztáv: 14 m
Marmagasság: 2 m
Nyak hossz: 2 m
Fej hossz: 1 m
Farok hossza: 4 m
Pikkelyei: réz szín
Szeme: fehér (pupilla függőleges)
Karmai: 10 cm
Fejlődési szakaszai: 
-Fióka: 1.hét
-Kölyök: 2.hét 
-Kis-sárkány: 3.hét
-Fiatal: 4.hét
-Felnőtt: 9.hét
-Aggastyán: 40.év 
-Atya: 100.év
-Ős: 130.év
Lehellete: szikla oszlop, olvadt réz sugár
Élőhelye: réz telérek
Tojása: réz és szürke erek futják be
Veszélyessége: XXXX
Gyengéi: tűz és hő alapú támadások​  Repülési sebessége:SSSSSS​ ​ 
*Fekete (Árnyék)*
Testhossz: 20 m
Fesztáv: 24 m
Marmagasság: 4 m
Nyak hossz: 5 m
Fej hossz: 2 m
Farok hossza: 7 m
Pikkelyei: fekete és árnyalatai szürkéig
Szeme: szürke (írisz+pupilla vörös)
Karmai: 30 cm
Fejlődési szakaszai: 
-Fióka: 3.hét
-Kölyök: 5.hét 
-Kis-sárkány: 7.hét
-Fiatal: 9.hét
-Felnőtt: 10.hét
-Aggastyán: 10.év 
-Atya: 130.év
-Ős: 200.év
Lehellete: sötétség oszlop, átkozott sugár
Élőhelye: sötét/átkozott helyek
Tojása: fekete és ezüst pöttyös
Veszélyessége: XXXXXXXX
Gyengéi: áldás és fény alapú támadások
Repülési sebessége: SS

*Fehér (Fény)*
Testhossz: 20 m
Fesztáv: 24 m
Marmagasság: 4 m
Nyak hossz: 5 m
Fej hossz: 2 m
Farok hossza: 7 m
Pikkelyei: fekete és árnyalatai szürkéig
Szeme: szürke (írisz+pupilla zöld)
Karmai: 30 cm
Fejlődési szakaszai: 
-Fióka: 3.hét
-Kölyök: 5.hét 
-Kis-sárkány: 7.hét
-Fiatal: 9.hét
-Felnőtt: 10.hét
-Aggastyán: 10.év 
-Atya: 130.év
-Ős: 200.év
Lehellete: Fény oszlop, áldás sugár
Élőhelye: világos/áldott helyek
Tojása: fehér és arany pöttyös
Veszélyessége: X
Gyengéi: sötétség és átok alapú támadások
Repülési sebessége: SSSSS

Minden sárkány egyedül él és a párzási időszakba jönnek össze többen.
Mindegyik faj igényt tart egy bizonyos territóriumra amit az egyed mérete határoz meg.
Egy kis magyarázat a fejlődési szakaszokhoz:​ *Fióka:* A kikelés után még nem nyílt ki a sárkányok szeme, de már ekkor is szagolnak/hallanak és a leggyakoribb érzéseket azonosítják az édesanyjukkal. Ennyi idős korukban kinyílik a szemük és ha ugyanazok az illatai, int ez előtt akkor vele azonosítják az anyjukat.​ *Kölyök:* Ekkor már a sárkány a fióka kori méretének dupláját éri el és elkezd kibontakozni intelligenciájának csírája is.​ *Kis-sárkány*: A kis sárkány eléri a felnőtt egyed méretének felét és már jár az anyjával vadászni. Már van egy alapvető logikája.​ *Fiatal:* A felnőtt egyed méretének ¾ -ét elérte és már megérti a neki magyarázott szavakat és alapvető érzéseket.​ *Felnőtt:* Elérte az átlag méretet és érti amit mondanak neki, s képes már másik nyelven is megtanulni ugyan azokat. Tudásvágya felülkerekedik játékosságán. Növése lelassul. ​ *Aggastyán:* Több felnőtt korú utóddal rendelkezik.​ ​ *Atya:* Már több családot alapított és egész dinasztiákat irányít.​ *Ős:* Az atyák fölött parancsoló sárkányok. Nem sokan élik meg ezt a kort a vadonban, a folytonos háborúzásaik és irtásuk miatt.

Minden sárkány, fajtától függetlenül védelmezi utódait. Az ellenséges faj kicsinyeit sem bántják, mert intelligenciájuk ellenzi a sokkal gyengébbek megtámadását. ​ á




​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Február 27)

kiss


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

Húha, Agnesmaria, hol bukkantál ilyen tudományos sárkány-adattárra? Bravo!​


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

Ezek Lola Renn elbűvölő meseillusztrációi voltak​ 
...és itt is van még egy pici sárkány:​ 


 
És pár másik mesekönyv:​


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Február 27)

*Szép hétvégét !*


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

Kedves Agnesmaria, itt nem látok sárkányt!


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## babaci72 (2009 Február 27)

*






*


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Február 27)

*




































**



**



Ezeket ki lehet színezni. kiss *


----------



## renta (2009 Február 27)

*Fantasy Clipart*

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td></tr> <tr><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td></tr> <tr><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td><td width="33%"><center>



</center> </td></tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

Sárkányiskola​


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

Szorgos sárkány:​


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

Még sárkány-mesék


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

"Tabaluga & Lilli" - das phantastische Musical​ 


 


 


 


 


 




Foto: TheatrO CentrO GmbH​


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Február 27)

*Messzi mese*

[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT] 
ündérmanó és Sárkány találkozása óta évek teltek el. Jó barátok lettek, minden gondjukat-bajukat megosztották egymással. Úgy megszerették egymást, mintha testvérek volnának.  
 Egy szép, tavaszi napon az Alpok fölött vitt el az útjuk. Mindkettőjük szíve csordultig volt szeretettel. Mindketten vágytak arra, hogy magaslatokba törhessenek. Egyre csak fölfele és fölfele szálltak, a Nap felé. Az ég mélykék volt és tiszta, őket pedig elragadta a boldogság, a repülés élménye. Azonban, ahogy repültek felfele, a levegő egyre hidegebb lett, a szél egyre erősebben fújt. 
- Sárkány! - kiáltotta Tündérmanó. - Lejjebb kéne szállnunk, túl erős a szél! 
- Igazad van, Manó! - Azzal elindultak lefelé. Sárkány kitárta szárnyait, hogy alá tudjon ereszkedni. De jaj, nagy baj történt! Sárkány belekerült egy légörvénybe, a szél dobálta jobbra-balra, és érezte, nem tud felülkerekedni a szél erején. Zuhanni kezdett lefelé. Manó, mint akit puskából lőttek ki, eredt utána.  
- Sárkány! Sárkány! Tarts ki!  
Sárkány azonban nem hallotta. Elájult a hirtelen magasságvesztéstől és légnyomásváltozástól. Teste látszólag élettelenül zuhant a mélybe. A föld, a hófödte hegycsúcsok pedig egyre közelebb és közelebb kerültek.  
 Manó próbált közelebb jutni barátjához, aki még mindig nem tért magához. Belecsapódott a hóba. Manó leért hozzá. Barátja eszméletlenül feküdt előtte. Kétségbeesetten körülnézett, most mit tegyen, mihez fogjon. A távolban megpillantott egy várost, aminek szélén egy kórházat sejtett. Manó minden erejét összeszedve ölébe vette barátját és vinni kezdte a kórház felé.  
 Ahogy odaértek, az orvosok rögtön a segítségükre siettek. Sárkányt fölvitték a műtőbe, és hosszú küzdelmet folytattak az életéért. Végül meg tudták menteni. 
 Pár óra múlva Sárkány magához tért. 
- Szervusz!- köszöntötte nagy örömmel barátját Manó. - Hogy érzed magad? 
- Szervusz! Eléggé pocsékul. Mi történt velem? 
- Lezuhantál. Jaj, Sárkány, én úgy megijedtem! Azt hittem, hogy - Manónak elcsuklott a hangja. 
- Ne aggódj, látod, egyben vagyok, és élek.  
- Sárkány! Van egy kis gond. Tudod, - 
- Tudom. - szakította félbe barátját. Eltört a szárnyam és soha többé nem fogok tudni repülni. De, legalább élek. Drága barátom, köszönöm, hogy megmentettél, és hogy kitartasz mellettem! 
- Hiszen erre valók a barátok! 
Mindketten elmosolyodtak és megölelték egymást. 
 Pár nap múlva Sárkány mozgásterápiára kezdett járni. A foglalkozást egy Júlia nevű sárkánygyógytornász tartotta. Sárkány egyre szebbnek és kedvesebbnek találta. Már örömmel várta a délután két órát, amitől eleinte nagyon tartott. Szégyellte magát, hogy ő már nem olyan, mint a többiek. Úgy érezte, "selejt" lett belőle. De Júlia mellett az órákon boldog volt. Boldog volt, mert érezte, hogy szíve még van, vannak mások is, akik olyanok, mint ő, és olyan jól megértették egymást. És ott volt az ő drága, szépséges Júliája, akibe menthetetlenül beleszeretett.  
 Egy délután minden bátorságát összeszedve a tornaóra végén odament a gyógytornásznőhöz.  
 - Júlia! Mondd, meddig fog még tartani a kezelés? 
 - Amíg nem gyógyulsz meg teljesen.  
 - De hisz én sosem fogok felépülni. Te is tudod, ez nem betegség. Nem olyan, mint az influenza, amiből egy hét alatt ki lehet gyógyulni, még gyógyszer nélkül is. 
 - A gyógytorna addig tart, amíg szükség van rá. De nem csak a testi erősödésre gondolok. A lelkednek is kell erősödnie, hogy el tudd fogadni és együtt tudj élni azzal a helyzettel, amiben most vagy. Nemhiába csoportterápia ez. A lelki bajokra is gyógyírt kell találni. 
 - Júlia, az én lelkemre te vagy a legjobb gyógyír!- Sárkány elpirult, ahogy kimondta, Júlia szintén. Mostmár vissza nem vonhatta. 
 - Mit akarsz ezzel mondani? 
 - Azt, hogy szeretnék veled az órán kívül is találkozni. - Júlia zavartan elmosolyodott. Megdobbant a szíve. Összeszedte magát, és úgy kérdezte Sárkánytól: 
- Mikor szeretnél újra látni? 
- Lenne kedved holnap velem ebédelni? 
- Ó, ezer örömmel! Mondjuk, holnap fél egykor.  
- Jó. Akkor holnap. Isten megáldjon! - mosolyodott el Sárkány, és azzal elment. 
- Téged is!- köszönt utána Júlia. 
 Júlia és Sárkány egyre többet találkoztak. Júlia ugyanúgy kezdett érezni párja iránt, ahogy az őiránta.  
 Sárkányra jó hatással volt a szerelem. Megerősödött, mind fizikailag, mind lelkileg. Egy nap, a foglalkozás után Júlia így szólt hozzá: 
 - Számodra a tornának vége. Mint gyógytornász nem tudok többet tanítani neked.  
 - Júlia! 
 - Mondjad, kedves. 
 - Nézd, én - Nem vagyok se milliomos, se teljesen ép. De a szívem és az értelmem tiszta. És amit irántad érzek, olyan erős, mint a bibliai példázatban a kőszikla, amire az ember a házat építi, így az erős lesz és megmarad. Ahogy az egyháznak Péter apostol, úgy nekem te vagy a kősziklám*! Bízol bennem, megbecsülsz és szeretsz. Nagyon tisztellek és szeretlek! És ezt az erős alapot, ami megtart, téged, nem szeretnélek elveszíteni. Júlia, szeretném ha egész életemben velem lennél. Végigkísérnél földi életem folyamán? 
 - Igen, igen! Társad leszek az életben! Téged pedig arra kérlek, hogy segíts nekem ezentúl terápiákat tartani, önts erőt a többi sérült sárkányba, és adjunk nekik hitet, hogy bízzanak magukban.  
 Sárkány és Júlia ezután együtt tartották a gyógytornát. Társak lettek mind a munkában, mind az életben, és boldogan éltek, amíg meg nem haltak."


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

Kínai teáskanna​


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Február 27)

*Nagy zöld sárkány*


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

*Fiona Jane Scott: Antikstein-Gartenfigur*


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 27)

*Fiona Jane Scott: Antikstein-Gartenfigur*​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Szinna (2009 Február 27)

Borella, a szobrok királyok!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 27)

Ó, de sok mindent tettetek be, most rögvest végigmazsolázom.
Én meg Inatir-t és fülesmaci93-at hoztam el álruhában:


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 28)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 28)

KELLEMES HÉTVÉGÉT KIVÁNOK!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/226765"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/226765" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>kiss


----------



## Reeta (2009 Február 28)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 28)

Köszönöm, hogy beraktad Reeta ezt a kősósárkány komát.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 28)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 28)

Budapest, V. ker. Falk Miksa u. 14. erkélye
http://www.orszagalbum.info/kep.php?p=363


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 28)

Pierre Székely alkotásai http://www.szuv.hu/pierreszekely/galeria_szobor97_f.html


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 28)

*A ljubljanai* *sárkány meséje*

A kővé dermedt sárkány hosszú, pikkelyes farka rátekeredett a hídfő kőpillérére. Szárnyait félig széttárta, mintha éppen repülni akarna, úgy mint a kisfecske, aki most próbálja szárnyát. Száját füstfújásra tátotta, ám csak hegyes, girnyócska kis nyelve liffent ki belőle. Szemei dülledten guvadtak, mint aki olyat lát, amit még soha. Szóval így érte az átok!
 
Aztán hogy mi lett, s mi nem? Elmondom töviről hegyire.
Az első, ilyen fárasztó pózban eltöltött napja meglehetősen kevés látnivalót hozott. Igaz borús is, meg szeles is volt az idő. Nem is csoda, hiszen apja, az öreg sárkány dúlt-fúlt mérgiben, és ez erősen megviselte a környék légáramlatait. Egy hirtelen kerekedett kisebbfajta orkán miatt egy szerelmes párocska a sárkány mellett keresett menedéket. S ha már ott kuporogtak, hát összebújtak, s ha összebújtak, még szép, hogy elcsattant egy cuppanós puszi is. S mivel a szél csak nem csitult, így a fiú kabátja a lányka hátára került. No mondanom sem kell, lett nagy forróság, rózsás pírt csalva a fiatalok orcájára. Lángra lobbant szerelmüket hosszú csókkal pecsételték meg, és örök hűséget fogadtak egymásnak. Amolyan ásó, kapa, nagyharangosat…




A kővé dermedt sárkány szíve majd kiugrott a helyéből. A szeretet hulláma pedig messzire röpítette a viharos szelet, s még a Nap is kikukucskált a szürke felhők közül, és széles mosollyal bearanyozta a hidat, és a piactér környékét.
A párocska a hirtelen jött jó időben gyorsan távozott. A szegény sárkány csak szemeivel tudta őket követni a szomszéd sarokig, ahol elnyelte őket a kisváros. Egész éjjel azon járt az esze, hogyan tudná a rossz időt elűzni, hogy az embereknek jókedve legyen. Amúgy is heti piac lesz másnap, és a rossz idő még az üzletnek sem kedvez. A szerelemnek meg pláne! Ahhoz mégis csak a napsütés dukál. Ezért hát egész éjjel fohászkodott az égiekhez, hogy engeszteljék meg apja kőszívét.
Pirkadt! A Nap a völgyet borító szürke ködpaplan alá fújva belesett a városkába, és langyos pillantásával a hegyek fölé szippantotta a párát. Mire a kofák kipakolták portékájukat, és az álmos kősárkány kipislogta szeméből álmát, már bearanyozta a templom tornyát, a házak fazsindelyeit, és megfürdött a Ljubljanyica folyócska szikrázó tükrében.
A reggel, és a délelőtt eseménydúsan telt. Szinte az egész városka lakossága megfordult a heti piacon. Ennyi mosolygós, boldog embert már régen lehetett látni.
A tegnapi pár ma megint megjelentek. A kősárkány szeme sarkából követte a két szerelmes fiatalt kérve az égieket, hogy terelgessék őket hozzá. Rövid nézelődés után elindultak a híd felé, és a sárkány lábai előtt egymásra pillantottak, majd huncut mosollyal az arcukon megölelték egymást. Közben a lányka felpillantottak a sárkányra.
-Nézd! - kerekedett ki a szeme. – Potyognak a könnyei!
-Mosolyog! Ez a szörny szeret! Minket szeret! – ismerte fel a fiú a sárkányon az igaz érzelmeket.
-Nézzék emberek, sír a sárkány! – szólították meg az arra járókat.
-Szeret! Minket szeret! Emberek, ti is szeressétek egymást! – és ölelte, csókolta egymást a két fiatal. Az emberek pedig mosolyogva vitték a hírt szerte a városban, és a környéken.
 Délután, ahogy a kofák hátrahagyták az üres standokat, és az utcaseprők, meg a kóbor kutyák, és macskák vették át a téren a hatalmat, bátortalan párocskák jelentek meg a téren egymást figyelve. Azt egyikük sem akarta, hogy bolondnak nézzék azért, mert ők is a sárkánynál szeretnének egy csókot, és talán örök hűséget fogadni egymásnak.
- Gyere! – rántotta meg a karját egy magas szőke fiúnak párja egy kis gömbölyű, fekete hajú, mandulaszemű mosolygós lányka. - Ha most nem kapok csókot a sárkány előtt, mint tegnap Ljubica, a bíró lánya, engem többé nem látsz! Fel is út, le is út! 
 A fiú meghökkent. Átfutott rajta, hogy mi lesz vele drága szerelme nélkül. S mire végiggondolhatta volna, már el is csattant a csók. Persze, hogy a többi fiatal is felbátorodott! Hiszen a szívük ezért hozta ide őket! Egy szempillantás alatt három boldog pár ölelte egymást a hídfő mellett a sárkány előtt.
 Futótűzként terjedt a hír, hogy akik itt fogadnak egymásnak hűséget, és szerelmüket csókkal pecsételik meg, életük végéig egymás hű szereleme lesz a jutalmuk.
 Több sem kellet. Néhány hét elteltével nap, mint nap olyan sok szerelmes pár fordult meg a sárkánynál, hogy már akadályozták a hídon való közlekedést. A város elöljárói elhatározták, hogy elosszák a szerelemeseket.
-Minden hídfőnél legyen sárkány, és keverjük össze őket! – hozták meg a döntést.  

 Megbíztak egy kőfaragót, hogy készítse el a sárkány három másolatát. Nemsokára a helyükre kerültek sárkányok, amelyek olyan jól sikerültek, hogy egyáltalán nem lehetett megmondani, melyik a valódi. Lett is ebből kalamajka! Ahelyett hogy a szerelmesek a négy hídfőnél oszlottak volna el, mind a négy sárkánynál örök hűséget fogadtak. Hiszen ki az a bolond, aki a másolat előtt fogadkozik? Ja, és a csók is dukált! 
Lett is olyan forgalmi dugó, hogy be kellett szüntetni a kocsiforgalmat a hídon, és a nap szerelmes óráiban csak gyalogosan lehetett közlekedni.
Itt a vége, fuss el véle! Ott voltam ahol mondták, úgy láttam, mint most. Aki nem hiszi, járjon utána, de vigyázzon, csak gyalog tud a hídon átmenni!

www.fenyfa.eoldal.hu/<wbr>cikkek/fenytar/a-ljublja..


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 28)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 28)

*Huhhh.. de belejöttem...*


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 28)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 28)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 28)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 28)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 28)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 1)

<NOBR></NOBR>
<NOBR>







</NOBR>
<NOBR>





</NOBR>





























<NOBR>

</NOBR> 









 <NOBR></NOBR>
<NOBR>





</NOBR>


----------



## boholino (2009 Március 1)

Ez a sarkanygyüjtemény



! Megérdemli a VILAG LEGNAGYOBB SARKANYGYUJTEMENYE cimet


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 1)

KELLEMES VASÁRNAPOT!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 1)

HÚÚÚÚÚ.....


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 1)

"HÚÚÚÚÚ....."



:mrgreen: nem tudtam, hogy baglyok is vannak itt..


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Március 1)

Borella írta:


> *Fiona Jane Scott: Antikstein-Gartenfigur*​




Elfogadnék ezek közül párat a kertembe...


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Március 1)

Sziasztok! Jó napot Mindenkinek. Én a kigyókat,hüllőket szeretem,de a sárkányok is szépek.







_









*Léteztek valaha.. szerintem a multban voltak sárkányok amik képesek voltak tüzet okádani... ott a sok felfedezés... nem lehetetlen hogy lesz a jövőbe.. hisz bárhogy alakulhat még a jövő... a felmelegedés.. lehet olyan új állatfaj jön létre ami tüzet tud okádani.. és ők kapják meg a sárkány elnevezést.. semmi sem lehetetlen .....*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_

_*



*_

_*






*_

_*



*_

_*



*_

_*



*_

_*



*_


----------



## Reeta (2009 Március 1)

garibaldi írta:


> Köszönöm, hogy beraktad Reeta ezt a kősósárkány komát.




_*Nagyon szívesen 
*_​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Március 1)

Kellemes vasárnap délutánt.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 1)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 1)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 1)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 1)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 1)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 1)

Hú gyerekek, kinyitottam és majd hanyatt estem, olyan ijesztők


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 1)

*Pussssssssz, szép estét!*



​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 1)

Szép estét kívánok a sárkánytanya látogatóinak!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 1)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 1)

Rose Pearson rajzai


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 1)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 1)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 2)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 2)

Éljen a sárkány - macska örök barátság!


----------



## alliteracio (2009 Március 2)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 2)

"A hétvégén meglátogattuk a sárkányt is. A sárkány Szombathely egyik nevezetességében, a négysávos zsákutcában lakik (11-es huszár út eleje), ha a Pelikán-perk felõl megyünk, a galéria után, épp a körforgalom elõtt, az utolsó lépcsõházban, ami nyitva szokott lenni. A sárkányt egyszer MM mutatta nekem valami kiállításmegnyitó után, azóta tudok róla, de aztán ezzel ki is fújt a sárkányos infóim sora, azért is teszem ide, hátha valaki tudja, ki fia-borja. Valszeg egykorú a marha réginek látszó originál vaslépcsõvel, de sárkányidõszámítás szerint fiatalnak mondható. Photo by Béef."


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

garibaldi írta:


> Éljen a sárkány - macska örök barátság!


sárkány - macska megbonthatatlan örök barátság


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## alliteracio (2009 Március 2)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 2)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 2)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 2)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

Macskasárkány


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

Cicus zordan nézi, ahogy a kis sárkány belelefetyel a tejecskéjébe:


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

Húha


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

Ezek Monika LIVINGSTONE illusztrációi voltak


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 2)

Én is találtam egy megbonthatatlant


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

Egy macskasárkányos egéralátét neked Garibaldi, hogy repüljön az egered!


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

A kék macskasárkány




​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

Ez a megbonthatatlan embléma!


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

Te ki az a tudálékos értelmiségi ott jobbra, aki a sárkánnyal pofázik?


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

*meg-bont-ha-tat-lan*


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 2)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 2)

Ugye milyen félelmetes???


----------



## elke (2009 Március 2)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 2)

BariZsu írta:


> Ugye milyen félelmetes???



Csúnyán néz, elég vészjóslóan.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 2)

*Kellemes délutánt!*





Egy sárkányszobor Sentosánál, Szingapúr


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 2)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 2)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 2)




----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Március 2)

*sárkány*


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Március 2)

*sárkány*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 3)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 3)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H91LG0VD-ug&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H91LG0VD-ug&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OTvPzJ0Rj4Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OTvPzJ0Rj4Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 3)

​


----------



## Ritus04 (2009 Március 4)

sziasztok
nagyon szépek, meg kell mutatnoma fiamnak is


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 4)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 4)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 4)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 4)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 4)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 4)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 4)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 4)

S van aki itt is szereti


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 4)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/58310"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/58310" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

SZÉP ESTÉT JÓ ÉJT MINDENKINEK!


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 5)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 5)

Remélem nem dupláztam.. már nem tudom mit küldtem el, és mit nem..


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 5)

KELLEMES NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 5)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 5)

Ezt Borellától kaptam (Kate Mawdsley alkotása), csak idehoztam:


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Március 5)

Kellemes estét és jó éjszakát.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTvPz...eature=related*


----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 5)

*Sárkány<!--mstheme-->*

<!--msthemeseparator-->


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 5)

Sajnálom hogy lett néhány x-em, mikor másnap benéztem és ellenőriztem, még megvolt minden kép.
Nem baj, majd a táramból kikeresem és pótolom!


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 5)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 5)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 5)

*Szép estét !*


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 5)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 5)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 5)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 5)

De édes az a kék háromfejű! Meg az a sok izgő-mozgó. Meg nem mozgó. Meg forgó, mint a sárkány szélkakas, vagy szélsárkány így egyszerűen. Sárkányhozó tündérek vagytok. 
Ez meg egy zöld egyfejű, de igazi, mármint igazi zöld, egy bukszusbokorsárkány. Remélem nem x-szel kell írni.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 5)

Nem lehet elég korán kezdeni


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 5)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Emily Duffy rajza​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Leonardo da Vinci sárkánya​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Szent György és a sárkány
Salvador Dalí képe​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Szent György és a sárkány
Hans Aachen festménye​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Szent György és a sárkány
Raffaello művei


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Wizard and Dragon
Steve Roberts rajza​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Kínai sárkány ábrázolás​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

PHONEIX and DRAGON
Pinar Paputcu rajza​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">http://www.art.com/gallery/id--a23872/pinar-paputcu-posters.htm?ui=6A1DE65FE94E4C2AB4B9ABAA9E9072A6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Hobsyllwin
Ciruelo munkája​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

John Junek sárkánya​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Basketball Dragon
Leighann Hill rajza​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

​




Baseball Dragon
Leighann Hill rajza​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

​




Soccer Dragon
Leighann Hill rajza​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Hadrian
Kinna rajza​


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 6)

Dragon Fly
Kathi Day rajza​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## marisza (2009 Március 6)

<table align="center" cellspacing="0" width="85%"><tbody><tr><td width="34%" height="289">

</td><td width="30%" height="289"> 

</td><td width="36%" height="289"> 

</td></tr></tbody></table>









​​


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 6)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 6)

*Szép napot !*


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 6)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 6)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 6)

*Sárkánybébi*


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 6)

*sárkánypapa*



​


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## elke (2009 Március 7)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)

.. és a "Végtelen történet" félelmetes sárkánya..


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)

A bőség zavara..


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 7)

No... pillanatnyilag ennyi volt...


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 7)

Mindenkinek Szép Napot,Kellemes Hétvégét Kivánok!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 7)

Üröm, Templom tér


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 8)

Kellemes Napot Mindenkinek!

<object width="420" height="339" id="flvplayer"><param name="movie" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=837a1b10a9" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=837a1b10a9" width="420" height="339" name="flvplayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>


----------



## elke (2009 Március 8)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 8)

Kellemes Délutánt Szép Napot Kivánok Mindenkinek!



















CSAK 18 éven fellülieknek!!!!!!

























 



​


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Március 8)

Sziasztok!






Az ős kór kedvencei...




Bulis????


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Március 8)

Sziasztok!







Az ős kór kedvencei...




Bulis????




Egy ma is élő sárkányka.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 8)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 8)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 8)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 8)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 8)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 8)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 8)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 8)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 9)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 9)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 9)

KELLEMES NAPOT és SZÉP HETET KIVÁNOK A SÁRKÁNYOK BIRODALMÁNAK...!

Jurakori tengeri *sárkány:*






Pteranodon a repülő *sárkány* *...*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 9)

SZÉP ESTÉT MINDENKINEK!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OTvPzJ0Rj4Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OTvPzJ0Rj4Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bookta (2009 Március 9)

Most találtam, gondoltam elhozom nektek.


----------



## Bookta (2009 Március 10)

És még néhány:


----------



## Bookta (2009 Március 10)

Ez lemaradt:


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 10)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 10)

SZIASZTOK! SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK!

Angliában egy csavargó bekopog a "GYÖRGY ÉS A SÁRKÁNY" nevű fogadóba. Egy nő nyit ajtót, akitől megkérdi:
- Nem adna-e valami ennivalót?
- Nem. - mondja a nő és becsapja az ajtót.
A férfi ismét bekopog, s mikor újra meglátja a nőt, megkérdi:
- Nem beszélhetnék inkább Györggyel?


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Március 10)




----------



## babaci72 (2009 Március 10)




----------



## Bookta (2009 Március 11)

Sárkányos csokinyalókák:


----------



## Bookta (2009 Március 11)

Csokisárkányok


----------



## laszlo60 (2009 Március 11)




----------



## laszlo60 (2009 Március 11)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 11)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 11)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 11)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 11)




----------



## marisza (2009 Március 12)




----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Március 12)

​


----------



## elke (2009 Március 13)




----------



## foco (2009 Március 13)

Biztos nem vagyok egyedül, de nekem a topic címéről rögtön az anyósom jutott eszembe.


----------



## elke (2009 Március 13)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 13)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 13)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/278147"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/278147" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 13)

Szép estét !


----------



## VaZsu (2009 Március 14)

*Sárkányok.*

Csak szépek így vízesanimációban.

*Katt a képekre !*


----------



## dealer (2009 Március 14)

Mikor lesz legkozelebb verseny?


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 14)

SZÉP ESTÉT MINDENKINEK!

Nagyon Jó....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W0FOZ0-VpcU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W0FOZ0-VpcU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 16)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 16)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9TYyrnEqBhE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9TYyrnEqBhE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Egy érzés a sárkányról....


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 17)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 17)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)

If you look up to the ceiling in Leadenhall Market you'll see many silver dragons. These are the symbol of the City of London.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)

Garibaldi,nem tudom,Te hogy vagy vele,én szívesen látnék ilyen padot a kertemben-ha lenne kertem...


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 17)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 17)




----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Március 18)

*s*


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Március 18)




----------



## ondrejo (2009 Március 18)

Dejódejó! Asszonkám imádja a sárkányokat meg a dínókat.. (a becenevem dínó  )


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 18)

Szép estét s Jó éjt !


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 19)

Má megint de jókat hoztatok!


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 19)

elke írta:


>



Ez annyira megtetszett, hogy immáron ez a háttérképem a mobilomon..  Köszönet érte!


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Március 19)

*sárkány*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 19)

Művészi,természetesen!Kevésbé ismert, QUEEN zenei aláfestéssel....

<object width="420" height="339" id="flvplayer"><param name="movie" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=837a1b10a9" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=837a1b10a9" width="420" height="339" name="flvplayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>


----------



## boholino (2009 Március 19)




----------



## renta (2009 Március 20)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 21)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 21)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 21)




----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Március 21)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 21)

Asszem,ezen látok valami sárkányfélét...
Jól látom?


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 22)

Na hogy haltak ki a dinók?:``::``:
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-dsqs4R8hSw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-dsqs4R8hSw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 22)

És egy kis evolúció:mrgreen:
<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/_08OPkLx6JM&hl=en&fs=1 width=480 height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 22)

Sport!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/GbkLFifQ02A&hl=en&fs=1 width=480 height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 22)

Vad sport
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVVVM0t2VOo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVVVM0t2VOo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 22)

Aki másnak vermet ás
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Je93RCV7vDM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Je93RCV7vDM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 22)

Szarházi
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lleQl8Qm2bo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lleQl8Qm2bo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 22)

:lol:Megint egy kihalás
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fn2MyTFGVyM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fn2MyTFGVyM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 22)

Eksön!
<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/HbbvJ4V5YEY&hl=en&fs=1 width=480 height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">
_Ez az oldal nem jöhetett volna létre, ha Elke nem tanít meg videót beilleszteni_
_kiss_</EMBED>


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Március 22)

Fantasztikusak ezek a dinoklipek!!!!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 22)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 24)

Az Eragonból:


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 24)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 24)

Má megint de szépeket rakosgattatok be! Még repülő viziló-sárkány is van? 

Ez meg egy japán sárkány Hokusai festményén:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 24)

Kínai sárkány porcelánra festve, alatta a sárkány betűjele


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 24)

Vietnami kapudísz-naga


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 24)

Japán sárkányos díszkút


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 24)

Krokodilfejű naga


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 24)

Tetődísz


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 24)

Kína - Korea - Japán
A világon talán a legtöbb sárkány-ábrázolással itt találkozhatunk. A kínai sárkányok kígyószerűek; hosszú kígyótestük hüllő- vagy madárlábakkal kombinált, fejük lószerű vagy teveszerű, amelyen szarvak, hajszerű szőrcsomók, bajusz, sörény látható. A kínai sárkányok nem szárnyasak, vagy csak rendkívül ritkán azok, mégis képesek repülni. A kínai mítoszok szerint csak akkor lehet szárnya egy sárkánynak, ha már kellően öreg. A kínai sárkányok - a mi sárkányainkkal szemben - kimondottan jóságos lények, segítik az embereket, biztosítják a termést azzal, hogy esőt csinálnak, megóvják az embereket az árvizektől azzal, hogy lyukakat fúrnak a folyók medrébe.




Ediacara rovata (ediacara.virtus.hu)


----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 25)

Nézd, mit találtam neked!kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 25)

*Sziasztok!*
*Szép napot kívánok!*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 25)

vtbea írta:


> Nézd, mit találtam neked!kiss


* Beácska nagyon aranyos mese tortácskát találtál*
(egy kicsit felnagyítottam ha megengeded)


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 25)

*Gyüjts lepkéket**



**katicákat**



* *békákat**



*



*bárányokat**



* *mókusokat**



* *kígyókat*



*Garfieldot**



**és sárkányokat is!**


* 



*Kedvenc hangulatjelek* 

 *K**épek mesehősökről,* *hercegnőkről*



*Glitterek*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 25)

vtbea írta:


> Nézd, mit találtam neked!kiss




Hú, ezt nem is lenne szívem megenni kiss


----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 26)




----------



## ionon (2009 Március 26)

Ha tudnám hogyan kell nagyobbra úgy tenném.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 26)

ionon írta:


> Ha tudnám hogyan kell nagyobbra úgy tenném.


Kedves ionon szerintem ez a kép úgy jó ahogy Te azt eredetiben felraktad.
Felnagyítottam nem tett jót neki, mert homályossá vált tőle a kép.​ 


​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## ionon (2009 Március 27)

egyensúly


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)

Nézd csak,Garibaldi,mit találtam?!:mrgreen:
Hát ez...hát ez...egyszerűen ÉDES...


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)

Hát, ez nem t'om,mi...:shock::``:


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)




----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 28)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 28)

Lilith Dark írta:


> Nézd csak,Garibaldi,mit találtam?!:mrgreen:
> Hát ez...hát ez...egyszerűen ÉDES...


Kedves Lilith Dark ez tényleg nagyon aranyos


----------



## elke (2009 Március 29)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 29)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 29)




----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Március 31)

*sárkány*


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 31)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 31)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q2Y_mr50n2k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q2Y_mr50n2k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Szép estét itt a sárkányosban !kiss


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 1)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 1)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 2)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 2)




----------



## Esly (2009 Április 4)

*Dragon*

*Sziasztok!

Szoktam néha festeni vászonra, íme egy sárkány. Bár a kép netről van, én csak lemásoltam, mert tetszett. Nem lett tökéletes, de gondoltam megmutatom nektek.*


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Április 4)

<iframe frameborder="0" src="http://mapage.noos.fr/caseadivers3/dragons/diapodragons.htm" width="304" height="194" scrolling=no marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"></iframe>


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 5)

Esly írta:


> *Sziasztok!
> 
> Szoktam néha festeni vászonra, íme egy sárkány. Bár a kép netről van, én csak lemásoltam, mert tetszett. Nem lett tökéletes, de gondoltam megmutatom nektek.*



Nagyon jó lett, igazán! Ügyes vagy!


----------



## Esly (2009 Április 5)

*garibaldi! Köszönöm.*


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Április 5)

garibaldi írta:


> Nagyon jó lett, igazán! Ügyes vagy!



Nézd csak, mit találtam neked!!

Sárkányos Lovagrend


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 6)

cathy222 írta:


> Nézd csak, mit találtam neked!!
> 
> Sárkányos Lovagrend



HuuuúúúÚha! Még a végén lovaggá ütnek minket...


----------



## Targenor (2009 Április 6)

<table style="width: 789px; height: 1971px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="50%" align="center" height="33">*
*</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="33">*
*</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="50%" align="center" height="25">*
*</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="25">*
*</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="50%" align="center" height="25">*
*</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="25">*
*</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="50%" align="center" height="25">*
*</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="25">*
*</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">

</td> <td width="50%" align="center" height="54">





















</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Targenor (2009 Április 6)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 6)




----------



## 911SWAT (2009 Április 6)

sajna még nem beszélek angolul - ezeket a polókat meg lehet venni csak nem tudom a weboldalon kivenni mennyi a szállítási költség magyarországra... tudja valaki? köszi (https://www.sevendeals.com/c-3-t-shirts.aspx)


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 7)




----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Április 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 9)

Köszönjük Dani! Én is nagyon szép időt és kellemes ünnepet kívánok Minden kedves idelátogatónak:


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Április 10)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 11)

Kellemes Húsvétot kívánok minden sárkányosnak!!


----------



## Jessi (2009 Április 11)

BariZsu írta:


> Kellemes Husveti Unnepeket Kivanok minden sarkanyosnak.
> Nekem ez a sarkany tetszett a legjobban.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vtbea (2009 Április 11)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 11)

Jessi írta:


>




Örülök, hogy tetszett!!  Remélem Garibaldinak is teccik.. kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 12)

*Kellemes Ünnepeket kívánok Mindenkinek itt a sárkánytanyán!

Garibaldi pénteken találtam rá erre az aranyos kis sárkánytojáskára és Te jutottál eszembe,be is raktam a vendégkönyvedbe,majd a kedvenc hangulatjelekhez. 
Bocs de itt sem tudtam kihagyni
*

​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 12)

A sárga sárkánytojáska tetszik nekem, úgyhogy egy kosárnyi se baj! 
Puszi Nektek!!!!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 12)

http://www.kepeslap.com/compose.asp?imageid=107223&userid=7443

 

 

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 12)

http://www.kepeslap.com/compose.asp?imageid=107228&userid=7443 

 

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 12)

*Hurrá gratulálok a 100. oldalhoz!*
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 




*Hurrá gratulálok a 100. oldalhoz!*​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 13)

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

Hűha tényleg 100. oldal! Ez igen! Gratula!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)

Nahát, micsoda meglepetés, ünnepeljünk:


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

Á, buli van





http://www.bigoo.ws/Images/dragons-gif/Dragons-205861.htm


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

Mi? Buli?


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

Hallod? 100!!!


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

Halandó, ki erre jársz, én jubilálok!........................................................Én is, én is!


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

De hogy hol talált Garibaldi ilyen aranyos kukta sárkányokat?
Én meg ilyen órmótlan vagyok.


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

Ja, ez már a 101. Akkor hagyjatok aludni, kipurcantam a bulitól










egy jóccakát puszit kérek és jöhet a szunya.........viszem a macskámat is aludni


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

a jegyző, a sárkányrepülő meg a sárkánydenevér


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 13)

álmában fúj még egy kicsit..._____________________________________aludj el szépen kis sárkány


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 14)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 15)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 16)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 17)

Kellemes Hétvégét Mindenkinek!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 17)

​


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 20)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 20)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 20)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 20)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 20)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 22)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 22)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 22)

Szép estét és jó éjszakát Mindenkinek!




​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 24)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 24)

Ezt is aanne-tól való:


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 24)

Sziasztok!

Találtam néhány Kis Sárkuszt! Remélem megmaradnak...


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 24)

​


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 25)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Április 25)

*Szép szombat estét!*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 25)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 26)

Jen Ferguson: Dragon Roasting Marshmallows


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 26)

Jen Ferguson: Dragon Hug


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 27)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 27)

Sziasztok! Derüs Napot Kellemes Hetet Kivánok Mindenkinek!

Sárkányok....

<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/281128 width=210 height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash>



</EMBED>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 27)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 27)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 30)

De jókat raktatok be! 




Ez egy tépőzáras, alakítható sárkány kicsiknek.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 1)

És ta-ta-ta-tammmmmmm
most láthatóóóóóóóóóóó
itt láthatóóóóóóóóóóóóóó
csak irigykedjetek, mit kaptam én ma a Danitól?



egy ilyen gyönyörűt,

no meg egy ilyet is, saját kezűleg feliratozta:





Na? Mit szóltok? Egy királyi címer, bizony ám. Lehet dicsérgetni, lehet ájuldozni.


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 1)

*wooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww!*



garibaldi írta:


> És ta-ta-ta-tammmmmmm
> most láthatóóóóóóóóóóó
> itt láthatóóóóóóóóóóóóóó
> csak irigykedjetek, mit kaptam én ma a Danitól?
> ...


 
Kedves DragonKing!

Légyszi Árulja már el Felséged, hol lehet ilyen klassz címerre szert tenni ? Úgy szeretnék én is ilyet, vagy valami hasonlót de nem tudom hogyan kell csinálni ! Ezt biztosan az udvari Fő Címermester készítette, valami külhonban szerzett tudományok birtokában.
Ha beajánlana nála felséged örök hű alattvalója lennék !


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 2)

svarc írta:


> Kedves DragonKing!
> 
> Légyszi Árulja már el Felséged, hol lehet ilyen klassz címerre szert tenni ? Úgy szeretnék én is ilyet, vagy valami hasonlót de nem tudom hogyan kell csinálni ! Ezt biztosan az udvari Fő Címermester készítette, valami külhonban szerzett tudományok birtokában.
> Ha beajánlana nála felséged örök hű alattvalója lennék !








_Kedves Svarc Úr!_

_ Daniel - királyi avatar- és címerkészítőnk, a nagy sárkánykígyórend birtokosa, 
így kérése igen meglepett minket. _
_ Nos valóban, gyönyörű munkákat ad ki a kezéből, 
minket is rendre elbűvöl tehetsége. 
Kivételesen megkérdezzük, hogy hajlandó lenne-e
időt szakítani és teljesíteni az Ön kérését. 
Számíthat a támogatásunkra, mint ahogy 
mi is számítunk alattvalóink odaadó hűségére. _

_ Dragonking_ ​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 2)

garibaldi írta:


> És ta-ta-ta-tammmmmmm
> most láthatóóóóóóóóóóó
> itt láthatóóóóóóóóóóóóóó
> csak irigykedjetek, mit kaptam én ma a Danitól?
> ...































































































Itt a Sárkány Királyi Udvar népe előtt kijelentem:



minden alattvalói elismerésem DragonKing Felséged teljhatalmának és uralkodói erényeinek tiszteletbentartása mellett az udvari Avatar- és Címerkészítő Mesternek csodás munkájáért! Ez igen, ez igazi míves mestermunka, időtálló, örökérvényű.
Dani Mester egyéb állatfelügyeleti elfoglaltságai mellett magasszintű mesterségbeli tudásról tett ezzel tanúbizonyságot, s egyben sokoldalúságáról, nem beszélve sárkány királya iránti feltétlen hűségéről.























Kedves Dani, fogadd szeretettel ez a kis édességet címerkészítési mesterséged szerény jutalmaképpen, az udvari szakács készítette neked:












































































































































​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 2)

Egész jó kép ez rólad Garibaldi Sárkánykirálynő


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 2)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 2)

_Kedves Borella,

köszönjük a képeket, az ünnepségünk megörökítését. 

Jól látható, hogy udvari szakácsunk e nevezetes napon nagyon kitett magáért. 
Népünk meg ujjongva ünnepelte új címerünk felszögelését királyi várunk kapujára, 
melyet ebéd, majd hajnalig tartó össznépi mulatság követett. 

A jövőben szeretnénk felkérni udvari piktornak, fizetségül napi egy csokor virágot, 
egy szuper számítógépet 1000 GB tárhellyel, valamint 
villámgyors és korlátlan internetelérhetőséget biztosítunk. 
A 10 szobás lakosztályába természetesen elhozhatja szívének kedves állatkáit is. 

Üdvözlettel: 

Dragonking
_​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 2)

Kedves Dragonking, szeretett Sárkány Királyom!



​ 

Felettébb megtisztelő ajánlatodat szívrepesve elfogadom, méltatlan alattvalói személyem
e rendkívüli megtiszteltetését igyekszem tehetségem és szorgalmam legjavát nyújtva
kiérdemelni.
Már a felkérés önmagában ajándék számomra, ráadásul a felajánlott nagyszerű fizetség
felülmúlja legszebb álmaimat.
Nem akarok a visszaélni Sárkány Felséged nagylelkűségével és a szerénytelenség gyarló
bűnébe esni, de a szakmai helytállás érdekében hadd folyamodjam 2000 GB tárhelyért.
Cserébe a 10 szobából egyet felajánlok jótékony célra (mint például cicafotó kiállítás
vagy gyerekzsúr rendezvények stb.).​ 
Mindazonáltal hangot kell adnom szeretett Sárkány Királyom iránt érzett szívből jövő
elragadtatásomnak és hálámnak​ 
Borella udvari piktor




​ 













​


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 2)

*Főcukrász akarok lenni!*

...persze csak ha lehet !
törném én a diót is mint Csajkovszkij

( mellesleg az udvari fő-tortadobálóval már találkoztam)​


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 2)

és mégegy...​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 2)

Ajánló




Kedves Dragonking, szeretett Sárkány Királyom!







Jelen levelemben ajánlom szíves Királyi Figyelmedbe Svarc barátomat udvari Főcukrásznak, ki a nagyszerű Főszakácsod mellett Királyi Személyednek és az udvar népének napi betevő nassát Sárkány Királyi Ízlésedhez méltóan tudná elkészítnei.​ 
Királyi Udvarod felvirágoztatásának szívből jövő szándékával
maradok elkötelezett híved​ 
Borella udvari piktor​ 





U.i.: fogalmam sincs, ki lehet az udvari fő tortadobáló​


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 2)

...de ha ez sem tetszett...
adjátok vissza​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 2)

_Kedves Svarc!_

_




__Ez itt a sárkányos topik és akivel beszélsz, a Sárkány Király!_
_Vigyázz, becsüld meg magad, most ajánlottalak be udvari főcukrásznak,_
_ne rontsd a renumémat légyszi holmi tortadobálásokkal._
_



_


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 3)

hálám jeléül
az
udvari nemzetes főpiktornak​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

*A Sárkány Királyi Udvar főbb reszortjai*












*



Garibaldi Dragonking, Uralkodó






*




































Udvari Sárkányok, ez kiváltság, cím, munkával nem jár





udvari Kutya










udvari Kutyasétáltató (Erinéni)



















udvari Macskák
















udvari Cicaetető és Simiző (Santane)











udvari Főbékász (Cathy)













udvari Mackó és Mézfelelős (Inatir)








udvari Tündér 









és udvari Főlepkész (Aanne)























udvari Táncmester és Főkutyász(Tájdi)





















udvari Zenemester, DJ (Elke)










udvari Bárány (BariZsu)





























udvari Gyermekfelügyelők (Babaci és Bea)



















udvari Virágfelelős és Főkertész (Mamaci)









 udvari Főszakács (titkos, bizalmi állás)









udvari Főcukrász (Svarc)














udvari Elefántszelidítő (Marisza)













udvari Bolond (betöltetlen)










Udvari Főlovász (betöltetlen)




udvari Kakas (betöltetlen, de lehet Svarc másodállásban)










udvari Szent és Tornamester (Fagyis)













udvari Személyzetis (Barbi)
A betöltetlen állásokra nála lehet jelentkezni!










udvari Kalóz (Bookta)










udvari Tudós (Kijuma)













udvari Fényképész (Fotos)



















udvari Bogarász, Kígyóbűvölő és Címerfestő (Dani)




Udvari Boszi és Piktor














Borella







Ez Borella, mikor a békából herceggé változott királyfi megkéri a kezét


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

Életképek a Sárkány Királyi Udvar életéből














Sütés-főzés a konyhán








látkép a palotáról sárkánytávlatból


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

svarc írta:


> hálám jeléül
> 
> az
> 
> udvari nemzetes főpiktornak​






Hah, micsoda gyönyörű torta, végem!
Naonszépenköszönöm


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 3)

A munkálatokat a kertben meg is kezdem a diszes udvar kellemes pihenőhelyül szolgálhasson Kegyelmetek számára.

 





 





 







:23::23::23:

mamaci a Főkertész
​


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 3)

udvari Kakas (betöltetlen, de lehet Svarc másodállásban:grin:

ezen az illusztris tyúkudvaron boldogan ! ( csak bele ne rokkanjak )


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 3)

motto:

" vak kakas is talál tyúkot..."


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 3)

Szeretett királyom, Dragonking!


</O
<FONT face="Times New Roman"><FONT size=3>Mint udvari tündér megjelenek királyi fenséged előtt így jelezve, hogy elfoglaltam főlepkészi állásomat, igyekezvén <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com



Estétől hajnalig a tündérek táncolni szoktak, ezért a bálteremben mindig megtalálható vagyok, nappal a sárkánykirályi palota közelében levő réten pillangókat gyűjtök a hűségem kifejezése nevében.


----------



## Kijuma (2009 Május 3)

Hoztam egy segítséget az udvari főszakácsnak


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 3)

_Köszönöm eme megtisztelő feladatotkiss:lol::ugras:máris szolgálatba állok_


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 3)

mamaci1 írta:


> A munkálatokat a kertben meg is kezdem a diszes udvar kellemes pihenőhelyül szolgálhasson Kegyelmetek számára.Csatolás megtekintése 282890 Csatolás megtekintése 282891
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 282892 Csatolás megtekintése 282893
> 
> ...



 
Először is szeretném megköszönni a hozzámvaló bizalmat, amellyel udvari Báránnyá lettem kinevezve.. kiss
El kell ismerjem, hogy ez a kinevezés eljuttatott pályám csúcsára! 
Természetesen igyekszem majd a pozíciómnak megfelelően ellátni a feladataimat, de ahhoz kérem az udvari főkertészt, hogy a fűnyíróját tegye el a fészerbe, nem lesz rá szükség.. Naponta fogok gondoskodni arról, hogy a fenséges Sárkány Király füve egyenletes legyen, szemgyönyörködtetően.. Ígérem, hogy megpróbálom nem telebogyózni.. 

Amennyiben egyedül nem boldogulok, csak és kizárólag a családom segítségét fogom igénybe venni..


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

Kedves Dragonking, szeretett Sárkány Királyom!









Örömmel számolok be Felségednek, hogy sokan nagy lelkesedéssel és kinevezésük feletti igen nagy örömmel már hozzáláttak munkájukhoz a Sárkány Királyi Udvar várának területén.




Mamaci főkertész viruló lugasainak árnyékában hűsölhet Felséged kedvére.




Svarc főcukrász egész napi tortasütés és puddingkeverés után másodállásban még mint udvari kakas vállalta az egész baromfiudvar karbantartását.







Védőitalt és veszélyességi pótlékot javaslok neki, nehogy túlvállalja magát és egészsége károsodjon.











Aanne főtündér és főlepkész mindkét, egymással szorosan összefüggő tisztségében már a munka megkezdésekor túlszárnyallta az összes hozzáfűzött reményt! Mivel légies tündérmivoltában és felettébb lelkes igyekezetében ki van téve a túlterhelés veszélyének, javaslom segédtündérnek *Lilith*



kistündér bevetését, amennyiben vállalja ezt a felkérést.




Kijuma udvari tudós addig törte nagyon okos fejét, míg talált egy kiváló kuktát a titkos megbizatásban működő főszakácsunknak. Reméljük, a kvantumelmélettel is boldogul Felséged csodálatára.







Erinéni máris az udvari Kutyatár kedvence és legfőbb pártfogója, kutyaanyuka és kutyapesztonka, a kutyusok boldog nyelvlógatással elnyúlva pihenik ki a hosszú és örömteli, játékos sétákat, melyeket az udvar hatalmas parkjában és a környező erdőkben, mezőkön tettek.




Felséged felséges udvari Báránya hamar bekerült a Guinness rekordok könyvébe, mint a Világ Legsikeresebb Báránya, ki ezen Sárkány Királyi Udvari megbizatással el is érte pályafutása csúcsát. Működése első napján már csúcsot legelt, csúcsot nem bogyózott és csodásan bégetett.

A többiek munkábaállásáról is tudósítani fogom Felségedet, kellőképpen ecsetelve működésüket az udvarnál.





Jómagam szorgosan festettem az udvar népét, mindenkiről készült portré, a betöltetlen állások remélt szereplőit a képzeletem alapján örökítettem meg.

Maradok Feltétlen híve
Borella udvari piktor


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 3)

Köszönöm a megtiszteltetést és a rámruházott Gyermekfelügyeletet . Örömmel elfogadom és lehetőségeimhez és legjobb tudásomhoz híven fogom vigyázni és nevelgetni Őfelsége utódait.Bár a repüléstant nem tudom ,hogy válalhatom-e,ezt inkább a tanári végzetséggel rendelkező társamra bíznám.Mellesleg tériszonyom is van. Minden egyébb dologban viszont a Felséges Sárkány Úrnő rendelkezésére állok.
Hű alatvalója és Gyermekfelügyelője ,babaci .


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 3)

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=0ef8dd8a15&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-0ef8dd8a15" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=0ef8dd8a15&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-0ef8dd8a15" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

svarc írta:


> motto:
> 
> " vak kakas is talál tyúkot..."










Na és mindketten szemet!



......





 

Vigyázz Svarc, ha kikezdesz Dragonkinggel, hamar így járhatsz:






, ráadásul még a várfalon kívül is találhatod magadat hamarosan!



És akkor kávéra valóra se telik majd


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

BariZsu írta:


> Először is szeretném megköszönni a hozzámvaló bizalmat, amellyel udvari Báránnyá lettem kinevezve.. kiss
> *El kell ismerjem, hogy ez a kinevezés eljuttatott pályám csúcsára! *
> Természetesen igyekszem majd a pozíciómnak megfelelően ellátni a feladataimat, de ahhoz kérem az udvari főkertészt, hogy a fűnyíróját tegye el a fészerbe, nem lesz rá szükség.. Naponta fogok gondoskodni arról, hogy a fenséges Sárkány Király füve egyenletes legyen, szemgyönyörködtetően.. *Ígérem, hogy megpróbálom nem telebogyózni.. *
> 
> Amennyiben egyedül nem boldogulok, csak és kizárólag a családom segítségét fogom igénybe venni..


:``::``::``:



:``:



:``:



:``::``::``:


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

babaci72 írta:


> Köszönöm a megtiszteltetést és a rámruházott Gyermekfelügyeletet . Örömmel elfogadom és lehetőségeimhez és legjobb tudásomhoz híven fogom vigyázni és nevelgetni Őfelsége utódait.Bár a repüléstant nem tudom ,hogy válalhatom-e,ezt inkább a tanári végzetséggel rendelkező társamra bíznám.Mellesleg tériszonyom is van. Minden egyébb dologban viszont a Felséges Sárkány Úrnő rendelkezésére állok.
> Hű alatvalója és Gyermekfelügyelője ,babaci .








Drága Babaci!




Dragonkinget boldoggá teszed, hogy elvállalod ezt a nemes megbízatást!
Szerény ismereteim szerint repülnöd nem kell, csak a Sárkány Királyi Udvari gyermekekre felügyelned és játszanod velük.
kiss az udvari piktor


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 3)

Felségednek a mai nap csokra ,alázatos tisztelettel Anyáknapjára ! mamaci


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 3)

A kert ékessége,mamaci büszkesége a virágnemesités terén.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

Kedves Dragonking, szeretett Sárkány Királyom!












Örömmel tudósítalak, hogy Babaci udvari gyermekfelügyelő is boldogan megkezdte munkáját udvarodban.














Aanne udvari tündéred és főlepkészed annyit dolgozik, hogy sikerült több pillanatot is megörökítenem munkája során.





























































Ő itt Lilith, remélem vállalja





















Mondanom sem kell, Mamaci is remekel egész nap!


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 3)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/05/02/06/55/www.tvn.hu_c6d0f76c89b041cec85604ea63787475.gif
Meghoztam az utódot,bemutatom a Kisherceget  .



a nagyobbakat meg meghoztam a délutáni sétáról.


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 3)

a séta során megálltun lufit venni de egy elröppent.Mivel köztudott,hogy nem szívesen röpülök futásnak eredtünk.Addig kergettük hogy megfogjuk az ifju hercegnek,hogy kifulladtunk.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)

babaci72 írta:


> a séta során megálltun lufit venni de egy elröppent.Mivel köztudott,hogy nem szívesen röpülök futásnak eredtünk.Addig kergettük hogy megfogjuk az ifju hercegnek,hogy kifulladtunk.








Babaci gratulálok, ügyesen megoldottad a felmerülő nehézségeket, kívánok további sikeres munkát az udvarnál!kiss
a piktor


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 3)

*Borella:*













udvari Személyzetis (Barbi)​ A betöltetlen állásokra nála lehet jelentkezni!

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBorika%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:"Trebuchet MS"; panose-1:2 11 6 3 2 2 2 2 2 4; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:swiss; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:647 0 0 0 159 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBorika%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:"Trebuchet MS"; panose-1:2 11 6 3 2 2 2 2 2 4; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:swiss; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:647 0 0 0 159 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> [FONT=&quot]Üzenetet kaptam, hogy itt Nálad 
igen tisztelt Dragon Királyom 
betöltetlen állás és igen fontos feladat vár rám.<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]El kell mondanom igen nagy megtiszteltetés ért 
az Udvari Személyzetis tisztség
betöltésének felajánlásával engem.<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Természetesen örömmel vállalom 
és nagy- nagy alázattal folyamodnék
egy másodálláshoz is amiben 
a kreativitásomat is igen csak 
kibontakoztathatnám.<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nagy - nagy tisztelettel hálás és hű alattvalód: 
Udvari Személyzetis (barbi)Szerény és Serény Mestered.<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ui:
Köszönöm a megtiszteltetést 
hogy igen tisztelt Királyunk népes
és hasznos udvartartásának tagjai között
tudhatom magam.:656::656::656:<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Észrevételem: 
Az összes tisztséget ellátó alattvalód feladataikat 
nagyon jól látják el.<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A kinevezett tisztségüket képzettségüknek megfelelően 
és mondhatom túlteljesítve látják el.<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nagy megtiszteltetés és öröm számomra 
velük együtt alattvalóskodni Királyságod alatt.<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->






edves



arbika!​ 

Felséges Királyunk Dragonking fontos országlási feladatokat lát el, emiatt Uralkodói Megnyilvánulására és hűséges, szorgos alattvalói iránt érzett hálájának kimutatására még picurit várni kell.
Magam is távol voltam egy darabig egyéb fontos ügyeim intézése miatt, ilyenkor udvari főpiktorságom átmenetileg szünetel.
Te addig is, míg Uralkodónk jelét adja hívei iránti szeretetének, szorgosan intézd a munkára jelentkezők adminisztrációs ügyeit valamint szervezd az udvari munkaerőpiacot, foglalkozz a kastély dolgozóinak ügyes-bajos dolgaival.
Mint jelezted, a Sárkány Király Udvarában szeretnéd mélyen rejtőző kreatív képességeidet is kibontakoztatni. Te korábban mint hangulatjel-gyűjtő udvari alattvaló működtél, gondoltuk, a figurák gyűjtése közel áll a személyzetis feladatkörhöz. Amennyiben más elfoglaltságra is vágysz, kérlek, okvetlenül jelezd, Királyi Fenségünk nyitott udvarában a személyiség kibontakoztatására irányuló törekvésekre.​ 
Egyébiránt örömmel tölt el, hogy elismerő szavakkal szóltál udvari kollégáidról.



























































Elég sok személy aktája vár rád a kastélyirodában.​ 
Borella udvari főpiktor




​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

edves



ragonking, szeretett



árkány



irályom!








Örömmel tudatlak, hogy Cathy is jelezte személyes levélben főbékászi megbízatása feletti feltétlen örömét és ezen új feladata iránti elkötelezettségét.​ 
Lassan összeáll az udvari stáb.​ 
Maradok feltétlen híved​ 

Borella főpiktorod


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 4)

Kedves és nagyrabecsült Udvarnépünk!


Nagy örömünkre szolgált, hogy majd minden posztra akadt jelentkező 
és mindenki ilyen serényen és odaadóan végzi feladatát. 

Ezennel királyi hálás köszönetünket nyilvánítjuk ki. 

Amiben még hiányosságot látunk: udvari zenész és pohárnok nincs. 
Az udvari hoppmesteri teendőket átmenetileg Borella kitűnően ellátta, 
kérdés, hogy művészi ambícióit ez nem gátolja-e. 
A felvetett kérdésekben, úgymint védőitalok és egyéb
juttatások természetesen egyetértünk. 
Tájdit nem látjuk, reméljük nem beteg. 
Másodállásban mindenki kedve szerinti feladatokat is elláthat,
ezért a hivatalos munkaidőt rugalmasan napi 1/2 órára korlátozzuk.

Felkérjük Főcukrászunkat, hogy készítsen egy meglepetést az udvarnak, 
ennek mibenlétét a fellelhető alapanyagok mellett fejlett izlésére bízzuk.  

Dragonking





 ​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 4)

Csatolás megtekintése 283432






 Kedves Királyunk és Udvarnépe,:
Ma ennyi telt időmből a kert szépitésére. :23:mamaci
​


----------



## mJutka (2009 Május 4)

Micsoda sárkányok!


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 4)

_SZép napot minden sárkánykodónak!!!_














_remélem meg van velem elégedve Ősárkánysága és szeretett udvarnépe,igyekszem a kuttyokat kordában tartani..._


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 4)

Nem múlik a nap hiába, a kissárkányok örülnek a szép pillangóknak:




a fiatal korosztály is csodálja őket:




ai idősebbek és fáradtak is értékelik fáradozásaimat


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 4)

A tündéri feladatok elvégzésében segít, Lilith tündér jöttéig:


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 4)

Segitőim a munkálatokban.
http://www.teautja.hu/teahaz/media/images/s-seiryu1.jpg​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 4)

*Kőbe zárt világ, a mesék világa. Gondtalan gyermekkorunk meséskönyveinek lapjairól megelevenedő figurák: vágtató lovagok, elvarázsolt királylányok, gonosz boszorkák, retteget sárkányok, erdei manók, törpék és óriások - mind megtalálhatók a Galgóalmás határában elterülő geomorfológiai rezervátumban, a Sárkánykertben.**
*






A falubeliek az itt található szikláknak formájuk alapján találó neveket adtak, mint például: “Éva”, “Öregember”, “Gyűszűvirág”, *“Sárkány”,*



“Ujj”, “a baka szeretője”, stb.Elbeszéléseikben a sziklaóriások megelevenednek, majdhogynem cselekvésre késszé válnak. Szerintük ez a terület elátkozott, minden eleven lény, legyen az állat vagy ember, aki e helyre lépett, kővé változott. Egy legendáról is mesélnek az öregek: egy arra járó katona szerelmes lett egy falubeli lányba, de a lány mostohaanyja elátkozta őket, s a lány kővé változott. Ezért a helybeliek “Fata cătănii”-nak (“a baka szeretője”) is nevezik ezt a helyet.

Legrövidebb megközelítési útvonal: Kolozsvárról az E81-es országúton haladunk Zilah felé, Almásszentmihálynál (Sânmihaiu Almasului) letérünk Hidalmás (Hida) felé, majd az 1G megyei úton haladunk egészen Galgóalmásig. A letérőt a faluban nem könnyű megtalálni, mivel az út nincs kijelezve, s a völgy nem látható az útról. Egyes Erdély térképeken a Sárkánykert hibásan a Dés-Ilonda közötti E58-as országúton fekvő Galgó (Gâlgău) mellett (szintén Szilágy megye) van feltüntetve, de láttam olyan térképeket is, amelyeken a Sárkánykert nem is volt feltüntetve.

A letérőt megtalálva kocsival egészen a dombon épülő panzióig mehetünk, innen 5-10 perc alatt a domb tetejére érünk, ahonnan gyönyörű panoráma nyílik a völgyre.
Kijelzett ösvény nincs, de nehézség nélkül hamar bejárhatjuk a vidéket. Legajánlatosabb egy körutat tenni, így fentről is és lentről is megcsodálhatjuk a sziklakertet. 




Konglomerátumok és miocén kori (20 millió éves) homokkő található itt; ezek idővel többször beomlottak és erősen erodálódtak. Exogén tényezők (víz, szél, hőmérséklet) formálták a 400 m hosszú és 100 m széles völgy oszlopait és tűit, boltíveit és árkádjait, szobor óriás csoportjait. A völgy jobb felét 70 m magas fal zárja, ami felett egy erdővel borított plató terül el. Az erdő szélén haladva jól beláthatjuk a völgyet, s ennek a bezárulásánál, egy suvadás mentén leereszkedhetünk. Ahogy leérünk, egy beugróban kb. 10 méterről csorog le a víz, amely kis tavacskában gyűl össze, majd patakocska formájában folyik tovább. A talaj vizenyős, s ezen a felén a völgynek a homokkő képződmények jobban erodáltak, magasságuk nem haladja meg a fél métert. Engem régi sírkövekre, katakombákra emlékeztettek, vagy elhagyott manó lakhelyekre, amiket benőtt a fű.

A fal tövében tovább haladva egy mesterséges járatot találunk, szabályos és szimmetrikus geometriai formákkal. Fejlámpával



bemehetünk ebbe az elhagyott bányajáratba, amely 60 m után 3 m magas galériává szélesül, majd két felé ágazva halad tovább a domb belseje felé. Több szakcikkben kaptam utalást arra, hogy itt valamikor szénbánya működött.

Kiérve a járatból és tovább haladva az ösvényen, a sziklaóriások között, érdemes megfigyelni a lerakódott homokkő szerkezetét. Jól látható a szemcsék nagyságának a változása, amiből következtetni tudunk az ezen a területen levő, 20 millió évvel ezelőtti tengervíz mozgásaira (trangresszió, regresszió). Ahogy a víz ereje csökken, könnyebb szemcséket tud szállítani és végül lerakni: alul nagyobb szemcséjű homokkövek helyezkednek el, és ahogy haladunk felfelé a rétegsoron, mind finomabb szemcséjű rétegsorokat fogunk találni, s ezek periodikusan ismétlődnek. 




Lassan haladva, szemünkkel a sziklaóriásokra tapadva, hamarosan visszaérünk a kiindulási ponthoz, ahonnan még egy utolsó pillantást vethetünk a lábunknál elterülő mesevilágra.
Hazafelé jövet érdemes megnézni az almásbalasházi (Bălan) fatemplomokat (a legrégebbi 1695-ben épült), illetve a kolostort. 

A Sárkánykert turisták által kevésbé látogatott, akárhányszor jártunk arra, idegen emberek lármája nem zavart, így aki egy kis nyugalomra vágyik, tiszta levegőre és madárcsicsergésre, látogasson el minél hamarabb erre a csodálatos helyre. Jó kirándulási lehetőség fiataloknak és időseknek egyaránt, nagy szintkülönbségek nincsenek, és 2-3 óra alatt nyugodtan be lehet járni a vidéket. 


_ Merza Magdolna_

_Fotók: Merza Magdolna, Vremir Márton_

_Sárkánykert fotóalbum_


​


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 4)

én vagyok a kéksárkány...


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 4)

no meg zöld...


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 4)

no meg a félelmetes


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 4)

és nem utolsó sorban játékos


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

garibaldi írta:


> Kedves és nagyrabecsült Udvarnépünk!​
> 
> Nagy örömünkre szolgált, hogy majd minden posztra akadt jelentkező
> és mindenki ilyen serényen és odaadóan végzi feladatát. ​
> ...
















edves



ragonking, szeretett



árkány



irályom!




Legnagyobb hódolatom, csodálatom és hűségem jeléül fogadd eme új portrédat tőlem.










Meg kell említenem, bizonyára elkerülte Királyi Figyelmedet, hogy a főbb reszortok listában udvari zenészként és DJ-ként Elkét neveztük meg, aki még nem jelentkezett Barbinál munkára, reméljük, hamarosan pótolja mulasztását és megkezdi udvari zenészi hivatása gyakorlását.​ 










Rendkívüli Királyi Jutalomra terjesztem elő rendkívül szorgos Aanne főtündéredet, rendkívül serény Mamaci főkertészedet és Erinénit a legfőbb kutyasétáltatódat. 




Mamaci főkertészed fakultatív feladatként mesevilágunkhoz szorosan kapcsolódó rendkívül érdekes tájismereti és kultúrtörténeti jellegű cikket tett közzé a szépséges Erdély egyik szép tájáról, hol Felséged rokonai élnek.​ 
Udvarmesteri teendőimet önként vállaltam udvarod építésére és szépülésére udvari piktori teendőim mellett.​ 
Az Úr nagyonsokadik napján
Borella
udvari piktor











​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

Felséged Királyi Engedelmével módosítottam kicsit amúgy felettébb előnyös Királyi Önarcképeden, hogy méltóbb megörökítése legyen Királyi Valódnak!


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

Készítettem képet a kis Hercegről is:grin:


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

Magas Királyi Jutalom jár Királyi gyermekfelügyelőinknek is!








​ 









​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

Szia Szeemi!
Rég láttalak!
Jössz a Sárkányudvarba dolgozni? Mihez volna kedved?


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

Erinéni gyönyörű a kéksárkányod!​


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 4)

Szép estét itt a Sárkányudvarban ! 

Nagyon szépen köszönöm Borella ,de még magamhoz se tudok térni ,csak ámulok-bámulok míly nagy változások töténtek itten 
Hoztam egy kis díszecskéket ,sárkányocskákat s mindenféle használati sárkányosat Gondolám itt ,e nagy udvarban sok mindenre szükség lehet 


















S egy tükör a Sárkányosudvar Fő-főméltóságának ,nagy-nagy tisztelettel


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 4)

Egy levéltartó




Egy tál





S egy gyertyatartó




Aromatartó


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 4)

Néhány doboz a kincseknek


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 4)

S lámpa



Homokóra





Sárkányosudvarból nem hiányozhat sárkányos bortartó sem





S óra





S talán még pár toll














S talán még egy aromatartó 

További szép estét kiss


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 4)

*Szeretve tisztelt Sárkánykirály Úrnő!*
 
/Nem is tudom mi is a megfelelő titulus/
Örömmel értesültem róla hogy én kaptam /a megbízólevelem sajnos nem tudom hova tettem,meg a cavintonom/az udvari maci, és méz felelősi posztot.Ekkora megtiszteltetésben még sosem volt részem.
A meghatódottságtól nem jutok szóhoz,jaj nem jól mondom,írom,bötűhöz jutnom.Örömömre szolgál hogy én a pici pont,szolgálhatom felséged.Ígérem hű alattvalója leszek/szegény aki ígérni sem tud/ ,mihelyt idő bővében leszek.A rám ruházott feladat igénybe veszi minden időm, energiám.Ezért hébe-hóba fogok majd jelenteni hogy állok épp a mézgyűjtéssel.Mert ennyi embernek ugye sok kell.Ezt Felséged bizonyára belátja,bokros teendői mellet,és pecsétjét teszi ill. támogat az alábbiakban.
Most Barbi személyzetist kérem intézzen már nekem egy kis fizu nélküli szabit,mert rendes már nincs.Indokom :mézet mennék gyüjteni minden percemben.Előre is köszönöm a hozzám való jóságot,hű alattvalód/munkatársnőd-válasszátok ki-a megfelelőt.Ja szabad tegeződni? Mostmár mindegy.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 4)

*Mai napunk..*
















Elindultunk teljesíteni kötelességünket, kis családommal, mikoris az egyik barikölök megszökött, amíg mi az édes füvet majszolgattuk.. Birkatürelmem szerencsére nem hagyott el, és a közeli országúton megtaláltam a szökevényt



és bár nagyon nem volt kedve visszajönni velünk..




... emlékeztettem őt a kötelességére, és megfenyegettem, hogy amennyiben mégegyszer megfordulna a fejében a szökdösés....









...nem fogom tudni megakadályozni Felséged haragját.. Ezek után visszatértünk a gyönyörűséges legelőre, és teljesítettük kötelességünket!


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 4)

Először is el kell olvasnom egy szakkönyvet,már hogy rendesen tudjam csinálni a méz begyűjtést.Mert én egy modern maci vagyok,nem csak úgy odúból szedem ki,hanem ahogy az igazi méhészektől láttam.Na jó, ha nem néznek oda lehet 1x-2x előfordul olyan is.



Kicsit még félek a méhektől,de majd megbátorodom.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

edves



ragonking, szeretett



árkány



irályom!​ 
Örömmel tudósítalak, hogy Udvarodba újabb lelkes jelentkező érkezett:




Szeemi elhalmozta Sárkány Felségedet szebbnél szebb, mívesebbnél mívesebb mestermunkákkal, csupa olyan fontos használati tárggyal, melyekre egy udvartartásban okvetlenül szükség van, nem is beszélve ezen használati tárgyak esztétikai értékéről, a szép veretes munkákról, melyek egyben a szemnek is gyönyörűségére lehetnek.​ 




Ezennel javaslom Szeemit Udvari Kellékesnek kinevezni!




Mindjárt jelentkezhet is Barbinál, akárcsak Inatir, ki 5 év mézgyűjtési és mackóügyi szabadságot fog kapni teljes ellátással, koszttal, kvártéllyal.




Mint felséged értesülhetett róla, Inatirnak alkotói szabadságra lenne szüksége udvari teeendői kiváló ellátására. Ezzel egyben Felséged és az udvar népének napi mézellátása biztosítva is lesz.​ 
Maradok hűséges híved, udvarmestered, piktorod




Borella


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 4)

Megjegyzés:
BariZsu tanúbizonyságot tett élete csúcspontját jelentő megbízatása teljesítése közben rendkívüli problémamegoldó képességéről is.
Ezért őt is felterjesztem rendkívüli Krályi Jutalomra.


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 5)

*Kiállítások*







<table bgcolor="#f0eabc" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="2"> 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top"> Legendás lények, varázslatos virágok - a _köz_kedvelt reneszánsz * 
2008. november 15. - 2009. szeptember 27. *</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" valign="top"> 



2008 a reneszánsz éve Magyarországon. A programsorozat keretében a Néprajzi Múzeum is rendez kiállítást, noha ez első pillanatra talán ellentmondásosnak tűnik. Egy alapvetően 18-20. századi tárgyakat őrző gyűjtemény nem vállalkozhat 16-17. századi folyamatok bemutatására. A cél tehát nem lehet a "reneszánsz kor" népi kultúrájának megismertetése.

A köznép tárgyainak számos eleme köthető a nagy európai stíluskorszakokhoz, akár díszítésében, az alkalmazott kompozíciós formák és az ornamentika területén, akár az alkalmazott technikai megoldások, illetve innovációk megjelenésében. Mivel a reneszánsz elemek alkalmazásának gazdagsága szembetűnő és sokoldalú, a korábbi kutatás előszeretettel hangsúlyozta a magyarországi, olasz eredetű reneszánsz folyamatos továbbélését a magyar, különösen az erdélyi régi stílusú népművészetben. Az elődök eredményei ma sok területen árnyalhatók, kiegészíthetők.




A kiállítás a Néprajzi Múzeum gazdag gyűjteményeiből válogat, elsősorban a reneszánsz eredetű mintakincs megismertetésére vállalkozik, a magyar anyag mellé tudatosan felsorakoztatva nemzetiségi tárgyakat, valamint a kutatásból eddig kimaradt köznépi recehímzéseket, ónedényeket, iratokat. A saját tárgyak mellett más gyűjteményekből származó, kölcsönzött műtárgyak és dokumentumok segítik az értelmezést, mint ahogyan nagy segítséget jelentenek az újabban a világhálón publikált adatbázisok is.

A hímzéseken, templombelsőkben, ón- és cserépedényeken, kéziratokon, mézeskalács ütőfákon felbukkanó állatalakok - szarvasok, fiait vérével tápláló pelikánok, egyszarvúk, pávák - más-más időszakokban, eltérő szellemi, gondolati háttér és előképek alapján kerültek köznépi tárgyakra. A kiállításban nagy hangsúlyt kapnak tehát az értelmezési kereteket jelentő szellemi, kulturális, politikai, gazdasági és társadalmi, valamit technológiai folyamatok. Ezek egyrészt azt mutatják, hogyan és mely műfajokban, területeken jelentek meg reneszánsznak tekinthető elemek a 16-17. századi Magyarország, Európa tárgyi világában, másrészt érzékeltetik azokat a folyamatokat, ahogyan ezek az elemek a 18-19. században a köznépi tárgyakra lekerültek.




*A kiállítás a sárkányokat, egyszarvúkat, ugró szarvasokat, oroszlánokat, gránátalmákat és olasz korsókba rendezett virágcsokrokat a 18-19. század gyönyörű tárgyain keresztül tárja a közönség elé. Festett bútorok és mennyezetkazetták, mázas kerámiák, ónedények, szőttesek és hímzések, a Néprajzi Múzeumnak a nagyközönség és a szakmai érdeklődők előtt is ismeretlen tárgyai és rajzai kerülnek egymás mellé, s ezáltal új megvilágításba, új értelmező kontextusba.*

A kiállítás rendezői:
Lackner Mónika (főrendező), Kiss Margit, Tasnádi Zsuzsanna, Vida Gabriella
Fotó: Sarnyai Krisztina 

A kiállítás az Oktatási és Kulturális Minisztérium által meghirdetett 2008-as Reneszánsz Év eseménye.
*A kiállításhoz kapcsolódó események:*

AZ ÉN MESÉM - mesemondó, meseíró, meseillusztráció-készítő verseny
Pályázati felhívás és Nevezési lap

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 5)

*Sárkánygaléria: Walter Crane: Ashmon the dragon*






*Albrecht Dürer: Szent György és a sárkány*






<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="vk_top" align="left" valign="middle">*Maurits C. Escher grafikája*

</td></tr><tr><td class="vk_kozep" align="center" height="440" valign="middle"><table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="galeriapic" align="center" valign="middle">



</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="vk_top" valign="middle">*Babits Mihály: Ilus csodanapjai c. meséhez készült Faltisz Alexandra illusztrációja*

</td></tr><tr><td class="vk_kozep" align="center" height="440" valign="middle"><table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="galeriapic" align="center" valign="middle">



</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="vk_top" align="left" valign="middle">*Kisbárd Lombárd hobigólemi regénye az álmodó könyvek városáról (Walter Moers műve)*

</td></tr><tr><td class="vk_kozep" align="center" height="440" valign="middle"><table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="galeriapic" align="center" valign="middle">







</td></tr></tbody></table>*Egy kis barangolás a Petőfi Irodalmi Múzeumban, mig esik az esőakertimunkák váratnak magukra.

mamaci* 
</td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 5)

*SÁRKÁNY RÖPPEN*

Sárkány röppen,
viszi szél,
didereg a jámbor,
festés csillog
fedelén,
ide-oda táncol.


*A HÉTFEJÜ SÁRKÁNY*

Iszapos tóból
száz karika száll,
a hétfejü sárkány
odalenn pipál,
folyton füstöl
hét fekete szája,
fűzfagyökérből,
hét öblös pipája,
békalencséből
vágott dohánya,
vizitök-levélből
hét hálósapkája.
Amikor haragos,
kavarog a katlan,
hét pipakupakja
nagyot csattan. 

/ Weöres Sándor /

</pre>​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 5)

_Nagyrabecsült Őkirályi Felsége !

Szeretnék bocsánatáért esdekelni,mivel a tegnapi jelentésem elmaradt.
Nem történt különösebb baj,csak felmerült egy kis ellentét az udvari bölcsődében.Minden igyekezetem ráment,hogy vissza álljon a rend és a fegyelem Kegyelmed bölcsijében.
Röviden ismertetném is a lényeget :
_



_Épp egy dalocskát tanultunk meglepetésként Felséged udvarnépének <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VyYJkch69B4&hl=cs&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VyYJkch69B4&hl=cs&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="212" height="172"></embed></object>
,mikor ez történt :

Ő neki nem tetszett a dalocska : _




_
Ő meg nem akart énekelni :_








_ez pedig kicsúfolta azokat akik már bele jöttek :_







_Ebből aztán olyan zavargás lett ,hogy egy ideig eltartott míg végre lecsillapodtak a kedélyek és nekiláthattunk a gyakorlásnak. 
A délután fojamán beiktattam egy kis sziesztát,mivel már csak pislogtak a fáradtságtól , _






.A pihenő után végre helyre állt a rend és a béke.



















_A végén még egy táncikát is begyakoroltak  
_


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 5)

Hüü de csuda szépeket ajándékoztál szeemikiss


_ilyen vidáman indultunk sétálni_




_aztán találkoztunk gyönyörű kutyi lányokkal_



_az ebadta beszaladt Ösárkánysága medencéjébe



_nagynehezen kiparancsoltam,elindultunk haza



_szamócát uzsiztunk



_


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 5)

_*Drága, hőn szeretett Sárkánynépségem!
Nagyon elégedettek vagyunk, igazán jóleső büszkeséggel tölt el 
bennünket, hogy ennyi okos, ügyes, dolgos, kedves és nem utolsó sorban 
szeretetreméltó udvarnép gyűlt itt udvarunkban össze. Nagy örömmel olvassuk 
lebilincselő beszámolóitokat, nem is gondoltuk volna, hogy ennyi minden történik 
egy hétköznap itt Sárkányföldön. Külön örömünkre szolgál, hogy a kultúrára is 
marad időtök,*__* hogy a kisdedsárkányoknak ilyen nagyszerű nevelőjük akadt, hogy
a kuttyok értő-szerető kezekben vannak, hogy a kertekben a virágok illatoznak, 
hogy a fű csodálatos, hogy a palota tele van szebbnél szebb műtárggyal és 
végre van hová tenni az aromáinkat, ami eddig gondot okozott. 
A lepkék vidáman repkednek, a tündérek táncolnak, mindez 
nagyszerű képekben megörökítésre kerül az utókor számára, 
közben gyűlik a méz is, meg a békák is, remélem 
nem hagytam ki semmit. A nagy sürgés-forgás 
közben gondolni kell azonban a pihenésre is.
Nem látjuk viszont a megrendelt 
cukrászipari termékeket!? 
Dragonking 
sk.*_ 





U.i. Szeemi-t ezennel udvari kellékesnek és lakberendezőnek kinevezem.
k.m.f.
​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 5)

Őfelségének jelentem a hangulat az oviban jelentősen javul.

 <hr> 
<!-- message -->







 <!-- message --> 



































Remélem Felsége és az udvar népe meg van elégedve és nyugodtan végzik napi teendőjüket,tudván hogy utódaik jó kezekben vannak 
Maradok alázatos tisztelettel , hű alatvalója 
babaci a gyerekfelügyelő .





​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 5)

Babaci gyerekfelügyelőnek
Sárkányföld, Udvari Óvoda


Kéretjük szépen e renitenskedő kisdedet alkalmasint 




mert oly édes, hogy felséges kezeinkkel kell megdögönyöznünk.
A többi gyerek is szépen fejlődik, de ez kölönösen elnyerte tetszésünket.
Csak így tovább. 

Dragonking


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 5)

Drága ,hőn szeretett uralkodó nőnk oly kegyes volt hozzám ,hogy még segítséget is biztosított oly fontos feladatom elvégzéséhez. Be is mutatom segítségeimet:



Tüstént el is indulok velük,felderíteni hol nyílnak a legszebb mézelő virágok.



Addig is legyetek jók,és szolgáljátok a fenségest.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 5)

Uram isten merre is induljunk?




Ni csak itt szalad egy ember,gyerünk utána...ő már tud valamit...




Útközben kis bocsokkal találkoztunk,ők talán útba igazítanak.




Még valaki akit megkérdezhetünk




Jaj,az idő meg csak telik-csak telik



.


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 5)

Folyik a tanulás a sárkány iskloában  .
















ez a rózsa pedig a kertedbe Felség


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 5)

Én mint udvari piktor és hoppmester
ezúton megörökítem Felséges Sárkány Uralkodónk hűséges alattvalóinak átadott ajándék-oklevelét.









​ 










Barbika személyzetis kiváló udvari nyilvántartó
munkájáért Szívecske Áradat jutalomban részesül








​ 












Erinéni udvari kutyapesztonka Arany Kutyapuszi jutalmat kap.






















​ 






Mamaci udvari főkertész a csodás park- és virággondozásért valamint
önkéntes kultúrmissziójáért Gyémánt Virágáradatban részesül.















​ 






Babaci udvari gyermekfelügyelőt Mosoly és Virágosszívecske
jutalom illeti.




































​ 













Aanne udvari főlepkészt és főtündért az Ezerszínű Szivárvány kitüntetéssel jutalmazom.


















​ 












Barizsu udvari főbárányt Százszorszép Rétivirág elismeréssel illetem.











​ 






Inatir udvari méz- és mackófelelőst a Nagy Medvepuszi Szívecske ajándékban részesítem.















​ 
























Cathy udvari főbékásznak a Cuppanós Békacsók ajándékot adományozom.






























​ 












Szeemi udvari kellékesnek a Szívecske Bonbon Aranydesszertet adom
át elismerésem jeléül egy szál királyi virág kíséretében.
































*Dragonking*​ 
lejegyezte és pengálta Borella udvari piktor














​


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 6)

Engedje meg Felséged, hogy az első meglepődésem




után kifejezzem hálámat , köszönetemet a számomra nagyon is örömteli



esemény alkalmából!  Hálás szívvel köszönöm az ajándékot! Fülbillegtetős tisztelettel:


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 6)

Babaci! Nem tőled csellengett el ez a kis renitens??  Legelészés közben találtam rá, éppen a pajtát bontotta..  Számold meg a csipet-csapatot..


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 6)

*Mélyen tisztelt Felséges Urunk, és Udvari Piktorunk !
* *Örömmel tölt el, hogy munkámat, melyet végzek ily elismerés övezi.
* 


 



Mélységes tisztelettel : mamaci







​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 6)

*A japánkert sarok már használatba vehető*












Kellemes relax időzést kivánok : mamaci​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 6)

​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 6)

*TÜNDÉRRÓZSA*

*A Sárkány kertekből sem hiányozhat a Lótusz és a Tündérrózsa !*


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="cikkcim" align="center" height="20">*Ezoterikus szent növények - tündérrózsák és lótuszok*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alahuzas" height="4">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="10">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">​<table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="szoveg">*A *legtöbb régebbi kultúrában, de ma is sok helyen - főleg keleten - szent növényként tisztelik e csodálatos virágzatú növények szinte minden változatát. Mindkét növényfaj állóvizekben él. Az iszapból hajtanak ki, mégis a víz színén virágoznak szemet-gyönyörködtetően.





*FEHÉRLÓTUSZ*

*A* lótuszt a hinduk és buddhisták *ahhoz az emberhez* *hasonlítják,* *akit nem érintenek meg a világ bűnei.* Számos kultúrában a növények virágait az Istenek születési helyének, az univerzum bölcsőjének, a megvilágosodás, az örök élet és a szellemi kibontakozás jelképének tartják.​ 
</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
*A* növényzet *erős védelmi energiákkal telíti környezetét. * Érdekesség! Gyakran tapasztalható, hogy az emberek kisugárzására érzékenyen reagál. A levágott virágzat - fajtára jellemzően - nem nyílik ki teljesen olyan emberek közelében, akikben sok az agresszív energia vagy a feszültség. A békeszerető, barátságos, szeretetteljes emberek közelében pedig előszeretettel nyílik, néha még szürkületben is. 










​
*A *régebbi időkben nagyon sok formában ábrázolták - főként Istenek, vallási vezetők, gyógyítók, papok, tanítók személyében - az ember és e szent növények szimbolikus kapcsolatát. Manapság is - főleg ezoterikus körökben - egyre elterjedtebb, a tavirózsák és lótuszok megjelenítése képzőművészeti és szimbolikus alkotásokban. 


*K*evesen tudják, hogy a beavatott felszentelt növények milyen jó és gyógyító jellegű hatással vannak az emberekre. Puszta létükkel harmonizálják az egész környezetet. Sőt a növények virágzatáról vagy a virágkelyhekről készült fényképek és mandala fényképek szintén *energetizáló hatásúak. *


*A*zok a szerencsések akik gyakran maguk mellett, vagy otthonukban tudhatják e virágzó növényeket, könnyen megtapasztalhatják csodálatos kisugárzásukat és hatásukat (főleg a felszentelt növények által, és az arra alkalmas személyiség képpel rendelkező emberek). A növények virágainak igen mély - szellemre ható - pozitív jellegű kisugárzásának a hatása függ az átéléstől, a meditatív eggyé válástól, a belső szellemi nyitottságtól, az öntudattól és az életszeretetre való igénytől. A virágkelyhek - meditációban de sokaknak anélkül is - megfelelő lelki ráhangolódással, kapuként szolgálnak a szellem legbelső szent síkjaira. A különböző színű virágzat más-más domináns hatással bír. 
​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 6)

Nagy boldogságot okozott drága Mamaci főkertészünk a japán kerttel, 
csak pár perc sétát tettünk benne, de máris éreztük a lótuszvirágok jótékony hatását.
Javasoljuk az udvar minden tagjának, hogy sokat időzzön itt, gyönyörű a kis tó a 
nyíló vizililiomokkal, de este is szép lehet, amikor a kőlámpásokban, lampionokban ég a láng.
Barbitól kérjük, hogy vegyen fel egy alkalmas lámpagyújtogatót, 
hogy ez már ne Mamacinak legyen a gondja és egy tűzoltót is.
Cathy, ha majd ideje engedi, be is telepítheti az összegyűlt békáit a tóba. 
Esetleg Aanne is átirányíthatná a lepkék egy csoportját ide, 
meg a tánctól megfáradt tündérei is biztos örömmel sétálgatnának, üldögélnének itt.
BariZsu-t kérjük, hogy fokozott gonddal nyírja ezen a területen a füvet
és vigyázzon a bokácskájára a kövek miatt.
Inatir konzultáljon Mamacival, mert a jelentésben lévő képen látszik, 
hogy a méhek szeretik az itteni virágnektárt is, 
bár a látogatók miatt talán jobb lenne a méheket messzebb kiengedni.
A főcukrásztól megrendelt süteményeket látta valaki? 
Mert mi még nem és kezdünk türelmetlenek lenni.
Már lovat is kapott, bár az összefüggést továbbra sem értjük.
Lehet, hogy a mézet várja?

A szeretett főpiktorunk kimaradt a jutalmazásból, ezért neki ezúton adom át az aranypemzli díjat, 
melynek a szára tömör aranyból van BORELLA felírattal, ez utóbbi gyámántberakással, 
a sörtéje természetesen szintetikus anyagból készült, kímélendő a mókusokat. 
 Ime:




Nagyon köszönjük eddig végzett országépítő és megörökítő munkáját!

Dragonking
sk.



​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 6)

_Szeretet Felséges S.K. és Nagyra becsült piktorunk Borella !
Köszönetemet szeretném kifejezni és örömomet az elismerő jutalomért kiss .
_



_Hálám jeléül szabit adok a lurkóknak és az asztalkoptatás helyet,Felséged gyönyörű kertjébe viszem a gyerekeket.Jót fog tenni a szabad levegő a szépen elrendezett kertben.Ígérem vigyázni fogunk,hogy semmit ne tegyünk tönkre,majd kordában tartom a díszes társaságot.
Mély tisztelettel és üdvözlettel Udvari Gyermekfelügyelőd : babaci

Ezt a gyerekektől kapjátok : _
















<!-- message --> 



<!-- message -->


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 6)

Ez itt ki szerintetek?


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 6)

_Először is mélyhálával köszönöm az elismerő szavakat és a jutalmatkissalattvalói szeretetem kifejezvén



_



_Ma séta és



_helyett az Ebadta Kutyafalka kúltúr délutánt tartott


















_Mindenki igyekezett jól szórakozni,persze volt hiperaktív eb is






_sajnos velük nem tudtam mit kezdeni remélem megbocsájtja Felségetek eme kis affért.Holnap elviszem az ebadtákat a gyönyörűséges lótuszok közé.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 6)

Szép estét !

Nagy megtíszteltetés a Sárkányudvari kellékes kinevezés s örömmel elfogadom, nagyon fogok igyekezni meghálálni .
Hoztam egy kandellábert ,hogy esténként is lehessen e gyönyörű kertben sétálni .






Gondolván az itt felnövő apróságokra a lépcsők mellé korlátott 






A toronytetejére egy sárkánykakast ,hogy jelezze merről fúj a szél .





Kandalló mellé tüzifa tartót




S kandaló elé vagy bárhol elhelyezhető két egymással csacsogó kínaisárkányocskát






S utólagos engedelmével Sárkánykirálynőm s nagy tisztelettel láthatóvá tettem ,drága udvari piktorunk Borella nevét





Maradok hű alattvalója szeemi


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 6)

Már indulnék mire kiderül ,hogy hűséges segítőm sehol sincs.
Égen földön kerestem mire megtaláltam a kis csibészt.




Felöltöttem mézkereső ruhám,




és elindultunk.Segítőm már,nagyon elfáradt mert nagyon hosszú utat tettünk meg,el is keseredett szegénykém,mondván hiába való a nagy mézelő erdő keresése.



Szerencsére a méh királynő elébünk jött mutatni az utat.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 6)

Hamarosan megláttunk egy jó kis akácost a távolban








Közelebbről ilyen csodálatos virágok tárultak elénk
De mindez semmi ahhoz ami még ránk várt,



egy raj.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 6)

No ezeket össze kellene szedni,valami méhlakás félébe, még mielőtt valakit megcsípnek.



Miután sikeresen betereltük őket ,kicsit pihentünk.
Mindjárt megjött segítőm kedve is.




Holnapi program:irány a sákányboltba pergetőt és hordókat vásárolni.
Mire megtelik a kas mézzel még sok-sok virágot fogunk keresni.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 6)

Addig is a sárkánycsemetéknek meg az udvar népének a közeli cukiban vettünk egy kis finomságot amíg a főcukrász elkészíti a fenséges sárkánytortát .







*Méhkas süti*
Hozzávalók : 
24 dkg darált keksz, 13.5 dkg margarin (olvasztva ), 15 dkg porcukor,3 ek. kakaó, 2-3 ek. rum, 4 ek. tej 


Elkészítés : 
A hozzávalókat összekeverem, egy kis részét kakaó nélkül hagyom, ezt töltöm a darázs formába, a többit pedig a kaptár-részébe.

Kör alakú keksz alapra helyezem. Esetleg lehet valamilyen krémet tölteni a közepébe úgy, hogy alulról fakanál végével lyukat fúrunk a tésztába. 
Eltávolítom a formát, kevés időre hütőbe helyezem.



 
Remélem nem fog nagyon orrolni rám a fő-főcukrászunk.
És még egy kis mozi csak erős idegzetűeknek.
<object width="425" height="344">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/16SMpTXpuuY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 6)

Szóval a virágok...*Akácméz
(Robonia pseudoacacia)* Íze kellemesen lágy, nagyon jól lehet vele ételt, italt édesíteni. sokáig folyékony marad. Jó fertőtlenítő, köhögés ellen ajánlott.

*Akác*

*

Latin név:* Robinia pseudoacacia
*Egyéb elnevezései:* fehér akác, csipkefa, ragacsfa, istenpapucsa, koronafa, magyarfa, pampuska, szentjánoskenyérfa
*Család:* Pillangósvirágúak (Fabaceae)
*Származás*: Észak-Amerikában honos, Magyarországra a XVIII. században került, a futóhomok megkötésére telepítették.
*Vitamin és ásványianyag tartalom*: Hatóanyagai a különböző lektinek, a virág pedig illóolajat (linalolt) tartalmaz.
*Gyógyhatás*: Köhögéscsillapító hatású, de használható túlzott gyomorsav-termelődés esetén is.
*A virág felhasználása:* A virágokat a fürtökről leszedve, megszárítva teákba, italokba használhatjuk, valamint palacsintatésztába mártva kisüthetjük, porcukorral mint édesség, cukrozatlanul hús mellé köretként kiváló. Készül belőle pálinka is.
*Egyéb részek felhasználása:* Az akácméz ismert és kedvelt mézfajta, számtalan felhasználási lehetőséggel. Fája pedig kemény és tartós, jó alapanyag épületfának, tűzifának, szőlőkarónak, talpfának.
*Érdekesség:* Úgy tartják, a Robinia nevet Jezsuita misszionáriusok adták a fának, mert úgy hitték, ez a fa segítette Szent Jánost a vadonban, de a fehér akác csak Észak-Amerikában honos, az Új testamentum akáca minden bizonnyal a Spanyolországban és Szíriában is honos akácfával (acacia nemzettség) azonos, melynek termését szentjánoskenyér néven árusítják az üzletekben.
A Robinia ma az észak-amerikai nemzettséget jelöli, de eocén és miocén idejű kövekben Európában is találtak nyomokat.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 6)

*Aranyvesszőméz (Solidago canadensis)* Ízletes, lágy és aranyszínű, mint az aranyvessző nyári virágpompája a patakok partján és az erdő szélen. Gyakran kristályos. Solidagóból származik. Későnyári mézfajtánk.
<table width="760"><tbody><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678" width="200">*Baltacimméz
(Onobrychis viciifolia)*</td> <td align="left">Halványsárga, csak lassan kristályosodik, de eredeti színét akkor is megtartja. Kristályosodva is lágy, finomszemcsés, krémszerű.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678" width="200">*Édesharmatméz
*</td> <td align="left">Fenyő, hárs és fűzfavirágokból gyűjtött, nagyon aromás, könnyen sötétedő, fűszeres.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678" width="200">*Gesztenyeméz
(Castanea sativa)*</td> <td align="left">A szelídgesztenyések nyáreleji virágaiból származik, különleges ízét az ínyencek nagyra értékelik. magas ásványi anyag tartalmával tűnik ki. Színe sárgásbarna, gesztenyevirág illatú, enyhén kesernyés utóízű. Rendszeres fogyasztása akadályozza a trombózisok kialakulását. Visszértágulat mérséklésére is alkalmas.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678" width="200">*Hársméz
(Tilia cordata)*</td> <td align="left">Pikáns íz jellemzi, amely nem csak édesíti, hanem fűszerezi is az ételt és italt. Állaga gyakran kristályos. Hörghurutra kiválló. Alkalmas lázas betegségek enyhítésére is és görcsoldásra is. Más mézekbe kerülve gazdagítja azok zamatát.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" width="200">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678" width="200">*Lóhereméz
(Trifólium pratense)*</td> <td align="left">Vízfehér vagy nagyon halványsárga, kristályosodott állapotban kifehéredik. Kellemes ízű. Érzékeny gyomrúak is fogyaszthatják.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Lucernaméz
(Medicago savita)*</td> <td align="left">Gyakran keveredik más virágmézekkel, ezért hol világosabb, hol sötétebb. Az utóbbi árnyalat a gyakoribb. Néha mentolos az íze, gyorsan kristályosodó, krémszerű.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Medvehagyma-méz
(Allium ursinum)*</td> <td align="left">Fűszeresen édes, a Mecsek vidékének pikáns ritkasága.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Mézontófű-vagy facéliaméz
(Phacaelia tanacetifolia)*</td> <td align="left">Halványbarna, enyhe zamatú, kissé opálos, a beszédes nevű mézontófűről gyűjtik a méhek. </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Mustárméz**
(Sinapis alba)*</td> <td align="left">Jellegzetesen illatos, világossárga, kristályosodásra hajlamos.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Napraforgóméz
(Helianthus annuus)*</td> <td align="left">Aranysárga, később sötétebbé váló mézfajta, amely a 
benne lévő sok szőlőcukor miatt hamar szétválik folyékony és kritályos részre Lágy, gyorsan krémesedik, főleg délmagyarországi síkságok napraforgótábláin gyűjtik a méhek.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Olajfűzméz
(Elaeagnus angustifolia)*</td> <td align="left">Többnyire szürkészöldes, opálos, az első évben ikrásodik. Illatosan aromás, mit az olajfűz virága, nagyon finom.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" width="200">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Pusztai kutyatejméz
(Euphorbia sequeriana)*</td> <td align="left">Ritka, különleges, néha karamellízű, világosbarna, különleges illatú. Eléggyorsan kristályosodó, különlegessége a magyar Alföldnek. </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Repceméz
(Brassica napus)*</td> <td align="left">Sárga, könnyen sűrűsödő méz. Amíg folyékony, sárga színű, de gyorsan kikristályosodik. és akkor majdnem fehérré változik. A repceméz nem túlságosan savas, sőt a gyomorsavtúltengés jó ellenszerének számít.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Selyemfűméz
(Asclepias syriacus)*</td> <td align="left">Világos színű, fűszeres, főleg a Duna menti galériaerdőkből és a Tolnai - dombvidékről származik. Igen erős, jellegzetesen fűszeres ízű, illatos. Nyers ételek különleges ízesítője. </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Tavaszi virágméz
*</td> <td align="left">A világos szín a legfinomabb aromával párosul, és az erdőszélek gyümölcs-, fűz, vadmeggy-, galagonya-, vadrózsa-, akácvirágának finom szemcséssé váló együtteséből származik.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Pohánkaméz
*</td> <td align="left">Barna színű, sajátos ízű és illatú. Könnyen megszokható, megkedvelhető. Jó erősítő szer. Elősegíti a bőrképződést, csökkenti a gyermekek növekedési fájdalmát.</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Facélia
*</td> <td align="left">Halványbarna, kissé opálos. Zamata enyhe, kellemes. </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#f5e678">*Ezüstfaméz
*</td> <td align="left">Szürkés-zöld, opálos, aromája illatos, jellegzetes. Vegyes mézben ízjavító. Egy éven belül kristályosodik. </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 6)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 6)

garibaldi írta:


> Ez itt ki szerintetek?


Lehet ilyent kérdezni?
Itt Borella látható, még mielőtt elbújna a festéknyomokkal díszitett piktori ruhájában.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 6)

Ezt az éjjeliszekrényére a sárkánykirálynak


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 6)

Itt töltjük a napot, a kapun túl, lepkészünk egész nap


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 6)

Itt látszik az eredmény, nem lopjuk ám a napot


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 7)

Mára minden tulipán virágba borult.
Szemet gyönyörködtető látvány.

Inatir méhecskéit láttam nagy szorgalommal gyüjtik a virágport.















 





*Békakirály* is a tóparton sütkérezett egy nádszálba kapaszkodva.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 7)

Mamaci főkertésznek
Sárkányország - Kertészet


Kedves Mamaci tündér!

Megrendeltünk egy szökőkutat, küldöm a prospektusát:




Reméljük neked is tetszik és a következő kertépítésnél fel tudod használni.
A vízköpő egy kicsit dundi tündérke, így néz ki működés közben: 




Rendeltünk még egy locsolókannát is, a palántázáshoz:







Egyébként a kert már most is gyönyörű




Neked egy olvasó lámpát küldünk a kincstárból, mely a kertet idézi:




Dragonking 
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 7)

Aanne, udvari lepkésztündérnek
Sárkányország - Lepkeház

Kedves Aanne!

Miközben keresgéltük a jó szemüvegünket a fiókunkban, 
találtuk ezt a nyakéket, melyet ezennel neked adományozunk. 
Állítólag mágikus erővel bír és viselőjének megkönnyíti a 
lepkékkel való kommunikációt. Hát mi nem nagyon hiszünk 
a mesékben, de hátha tényleg segít. 
Örömünkre szolgálna, ha viselnéd. 





Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 7)

Tündérkéim!


Kicsit jobban belekotortunk a kincses ládikánkba




és találtunk egy nyakláncot Inatir mézfelelős tündérnek is:





meg Babaci babafelvigyázó tündérnek is egy masnisat, 
a gyerekek imádni fogják:




meg Cathy békásztündérnek is egy nagyon 
szép békás kitűzőt:





Még majd keresgélünk, szerintünk minden tündérnek
fogunk találni megfelelőt.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 7)

​ 
Szeretett Uralkodónk, Felséges Sárkánykirályunk Dragonking,
valamint hőn szeretett és nagyrabecsült Udvarnépe, drága alattvalók!​ 




















​ 
Midőn megérkeztem némi kis távollét után ismét a Sárkány Királyi Udvarba,
nagy meglepetéssel olvastam Felséged és hívei elismerő, szertetteljes szavait.








Csak ámultam és pillogtam ennyi kedvesség és ilyen nagymértékű megbecsülés láttán, melyben szerény személyem részesült.










Egy picit meg is hatódtam






, arra gondoltam, milyen nagyszerű is az Udvarban piktorkodni ilyen rendkívüli társaságban.













​ 
Feltétlen hűségemről és szeretetemről én is biztosítom Felségedet és minden kedves Udvarnokát.









Külön kifejezem mély hálámat e rendkívül becses és különleges ecsetért, melyet
igyekszem méltóképpen Felséged és az Udvar szolgálatára használni.















A mókusok is köszönik az őket kímélő pemzlit!



​ 
És most egy kis műhelytitok. Íme a munkamódszerem:




Megosztom veletek ezt a kis szakmai titkot megbecsülésem jeléül, így beavatottak lesztek.​ 
Örömmel olvastam a beszámolókat, és meg is győződtem saját szememmel az eredményekről:​ 








Mamaci kertjének mindenki felettébb örült, a látogatókat és a kastély lakóit,
dolgozóit csodálattal és szívből jövő örömmel töltötte el az enyhet adó Japán kert.


















A parkban sütött a nap,



sétáltak a díszes pávák,



repdestek a parányi kolibrik és a tóban úsztak a kácsák.








Mindenki átszellemült a tündérrózsák és lótuszvirágok illatától és hatásától.​ 























Aanne főtündér és tündérei csodás táncokat lejtettek Mamaci Japán kertjében, repdestek a begyűjtött szebbnél szebb lepkék, majd pillehintón tértek szállásukra.




​ 





























Inatir mézgyűjtési munkáiban sokat segítettek az itt ábrázolt mackók és méhecskék, az udvar
népe reggelente aranyló mézet csemegézik, mindenki megelégedettségére.









Cathy főbékász békáinak boldog kuruttyolásától zengett a tó és az
Uralkodó orcájára is mosolyt csalt a kurutty.




​ 























Babaci udvari gyermekfelügyelő gyermekfelügyelete alatt vidám, csillogó gyermekkacajok
visszhangoztak a parkban, a réten, a Japánkertben, a tónál. Öröm volt hallani!































​ 





Erinénit lelkes farkcsóválással üdvözlik a kutyulik és láttam, sikerült a hiperaktív kutyókat is fegyelmezett sétára rábírnia. 










​ 




Szeemi udvari kellékes oly csodás és esztétikus tárgyakkal látta el a Sárkánypalota termeit,
folyosóit és a parkot, hogy ezáltal az a Mesebirodalom legszebb és legértékesebb Birodalmává vált.


















Ezt Inatir kapta tőle, mondhatom, nagyon megörült:



 ​ 
Én ezt a puszit küldöm Felségednek és Udvarnépének:










Borella udvari piktor​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 7)

Erinéni főtündérke merre vagy? 
Ez a kicsi elcsavargott és most itt vakarózik a palota küszöbön. 
Beviszem addig, nagyon aranyos és barátságos, már szétrágta a felséges papucsom.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 7)

Szeretett Uralkodónk, Felséges Sárkánykirályunk Dragonking,
azon gondolkodik, hol késik a sütemény?!




*?*















*?*


















Svarc! Isten szeme mindent lát!
Süss, mert lehull a bárd!






















​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 7)

Ezt a képet Mamacinak küldöm szeretettel, nagy elődöm, Monet festette a tavirózsákról​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 7)

kiss






kiss​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 7)

A francba minden eltűnt amit betettem,kezdem előlről.
A nagy virág keresésben úgy elmerültem ,még most jutok oda hogy megköszönjem a nagy medvepuszi kitüntető címet.
Továbbá fenséges sárkánykirálynőnk ajándékát a gyönyörű nyakéket amivel kitüntető figyelmességét bizonyította.
Mamacinak pár szál virágot szedtem pótolván a gyönyörű kertben szedett virágokat ha majd díszíti uralkodónőnk asztalát.



babacinak kis ajéndékot amivel a gyerekeket megörvendeztetheti


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 7)

Segítőm teleszórta a palotába vezető utat illatos szirmokkal








Sőt, még lepkét is akart fogni a gyerekeknek ,ez sajnos nem jött össze.



még nekem is rászállt egy az orromra


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 7)

Az egyik bokor alatt találtunk egy cipőt ,nem tudjátok ki hagyta el?



Ja ,és kisbarátom sétálni szeretne de bokros teendőim mellett nem jut rá időm ,hogy elkisérjem .Szóljatok már ha a kutyusokat viszitek sétálni ,had menne ő is veletek.




én addig megkóstolom milyen finomat gyüjtenek a méheim.



hát ez kifogyott




mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök ,a következő szabad időmig


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 7)

Jajjjj drága Garibaldi fenség szörnyen sajnálom fenséged papucsátkérem fenséges bocsánatát a pici ebadta miattkissmost már nagyon fogok rá figyelni





Inatir tündérke szívesen magunkkal visszük a kicsikét mindenkit szívesen látunk



















Szeretettel hozom szerény ajándékomat a Fenséges Udvar számára


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 7)

Garibaldi úrnőnknek a szétrágott papucs helyett,remélem tetszeni fog és a méret is megfelelő


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 7)

Eredeti szerző *garibaldi* 

 
_Ez itt ki szerintetek?



_


aanne_36 írta:


> Lehet ilyent kérdezni?
> Itt Borella látható, még mielőtt elbújna a festéknyomokkal díszitett piktori ruhájában.


Erre még ki akartam térni.
Én a kép láttán elsőre Aannéra tippeltem, nem ismertem fel rögtön tündérvalómat.
Lehet, hogy tükörbe nézek és Aannét látom?


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 7)

kissErinéni az udvari bonbonierbe be is töltöttem a bonbon készletemet:

























kissVegyél te is belőle!kiss​


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 7)

*Esmeralda a sárkány*


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 7)

Vegyetek ti is, mindenkinek jut, az egész Sárkánytündérudvarnak!



​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 7)

Megérkezett az Udvari Tornamester és elhozta Esmeraldát! Ujjé!



:ugras:




Ez az Esmeralda túl kövér!






Ráférne egy kis fogyózás. Nem kéne karatéznia



vagy szumóznia



?
Volna itt munka, kedves udvari tornamester!


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 7)

Szeretet Ősárkányi Felségessége és udvarnépe.
Tudatom veletek,hogy a gyerekek a mai napon is jól szórakoztak a királyi kastélykertben .Rövid körutunkon megszemléltük Aannee lepkécskéit ,







majd megszemléltük a tóban úszkáló kiskacsákat is.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 7)

Szia Borella!

Esmeraéda nem is túl kövér! Jó húsban van. Ha jól tudom, különben már javában szumózik ( innen a viszonylagos túlsúly  ). Karatéznia? Hát majd beszélek a fejével. A szerencsés a dologban, hogy neki csak 1 van, igy nem kell mindent 7-szer megvitatni...  Az is lehet, hogy csak többet kellene repkednie a természetben...pillangókat meg lovagokat kergetve... 

További kellemes uralkodást!


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 7)

Megnéztük Mamaci gyönyörűséges virágait







és hoztunk belőle nektek is


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 7)

Drága Uralkodói felsége,nagyon köszönjük a nyakéket,nagyon örülnek a gyerekek .



hálából egy kis muzsika



Lassan ideje az


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 7)

Csak beköszönünk,puszi.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 7)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.. Találtam egy elkószált lepkét, visszavittem a társaihoz.. 
Legelgetés közben észrevettünk egy hívatlan látogatót, aki megzavarta volna a Felséges Sárkánykirály(nő) délutáni szuszókálását - márpedig ezt nem szabad megengedni - ezért picikét lelassítottuk a közeledését.. 





Remélem, ŐSárkánysága ki tudta pihenni az uralkodás fárasztó óráit.. Valószínűleg csak holnap reggelre ér oda a Palotába.. 

Ezeket az aranyos barikákat pedig a Palota bölcsijébe hoztuk, ajándékba.. kiss


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 7)

*Kedves Sárkánykirálynő !*

Bátorkodom az ünnepi alkalmakra ajánlani pár poharat


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 7)

Ajándék, ajándék nélkül nem maradhat.
A tündéri szép nyakék látványa elállította lélegzetem, a legszebb ékszeresdobozban és legtitkosabb helyen fogom őrizni, csak a legfontosabb fogadásokon és bálokon fogom viselni, hogy csodálja azt a bálteremben levő nép apraja és nagyja.
Remélem elnyeri a sárkánykirályságod tetszését ez a medál, mellyel a köszönetemet szeretném kifejezni a szép ajándékért.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

Tisztelt Uralkodónk, Dragonking, kedves Udvarnép!
Lekaptam Erinénit munka közben, íme néhány skicc:













Ez a kutyus visszahozta a játékosan eldobott királyi varázsbotot:





Ő meg ügyesen vette a repülési gyakorlat akadályait:





Ezt a medált Felségednek készítettem Erinéniről:







































Borella udvari piktor​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

Itt meg Aannét ábrázoltam, ahogy átrepül Mamaci tavi-tündérrózsás csodakertje felett


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 8)

*Tanulmányút*

Csatolás megtekintése 285479
A *Canada Hun Tündéri Sárkánykertjébe *Canada egyik jelképének növények által megtestesített kedves állata a* Beaver *
/ Hód /bújik meg a szökőkút hűs vizpartján.Felette szintén egy kedves canadai szárnyas a *Canadagoose* /Vadliba /repül.

*A *gyerekeknek *Babaci* biztos tetszeni fog a holnapi séta alkalmával. 

*Kedves Királyunk*, a nagy terület még ami nem lett betelepítve újabb pihenőkertek, kistavak és szökőkutak épitésére ad lehetőséget tervezésükhöz hozzáfogtam. 
alkalmasint, szemlére bocsájtom.
* A* kellékek beszerzéséhez a kincstárnoknak be fogom nyújtani a költségvetés tervezetét is.

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

Ezt a képet pedig akkor festettem, mikor BariZsu egyik báránya táncraperdült örömében, hogy sikerült feltartóztatni a berregő, a Felséged álmát zavaró autót


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

Festettem néhány képet Babaci Sárkánykirály Udvari óvodájában is a csendespihenő alatt















Ez a pajkos kislány egész délután olyan eleven volt, hogy Babaci hagyta játszani


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

Ezt a pillanatot meg akkor örökítettem meg, mikor Mamaci a fárasztó kerti munkák után kicsit megpihent és azon töprengett, hogy is szépítse tovább a japán kertet:





Este meg a parkerdőben pihent:





Aanne is repdesett a kerteben az illatozó virágok között:





Mamaci Tündérrózsái mindenkit megnyugtattak. A kis tündérlakban megpihenhetnek a lepkegyűjtő és a kertszépítő segédtündérek is:







​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

​ 
Szeemi kandelláberei világítottak este szerte a parkban:





Ezt a csodás füzért is ő szerezte be, hogy Aanne használhassa munkája során:





Itt Szeemit látjuk munka közben, ahogy hozza a kincstárból a kellékeket az udvari tündéreknek:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 8)

Kedves Tündérek!

Erőleves-t kapacitáljuk, hogy csapjon föl közénk tündérnek, megkaphatná a madarak tündére posztot, esetleg nyithatnánk neki egy iskolát. 
Azért gondoltuk, mert ezt találtuk általa beidézve: 
"_A kreatív embert a gyermeki csodák felnőtt korba való átmentése jellemzi." 
(Kaiser News)

Nos ugye, hogy itt a helye? 

Dragonking
sk.
_


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

Mára elfogyott minden festékem, Szeemit fogom felkeresni, hogy pótolja az elhasznált készletemet.
Ecsetem van!!!!










Borella udvari piktor<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

garibaldi írta:


> Kedves tündérek!
> 
> Erőleves-t kapacitáljuk, hogy csapjon föl közénk tündérnek, megkaphatná a madarak tündére posztot, esetleg nyithatnánk neki egy iskolát.
> Azért gondoltuk, mert ezt találtuk általa beidézve:
> ...




























Itt a helye, itt bizony!
Ah! És hol idézte ezt a szép mondatot? Az aláírásában?
Mindenképpen itt a helye, a konyhában is kell segítség az erőleves főzésnél! Kevés a kukta!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 8)

Szívünknek igen kedves Tündérnépünk!

Meghatott az a gondoskodó szeretet, amivel elhalmoztatok minket.
A papucs, a bonbonier, no meg a benne lévő csokik, a kistündérek éneke, a dálutáni 
szunyókálásunkat megzavarni készülő autó bárányblokád alá vétele, a sárkányos medál, 
meg amit Borella piktortündér festett, az a kutyás, meg az ő képei mind, 
különösen a gyerekekről készültek, hát elgyönyörködtünk bennük.
Örülünk Fagyisszent látogatásának, aranyos gömböc Esmeralda sárkánybabájával együtt.
Nem bánnánk, ha a nagyobbacska tündérgyerekek sportéletét kézbe venné, mint udvari Tornamester.
A Mamaci tündér által betett kertkép is fantasztikus, de a hódot nem jól lehet látni, kicsit felnagyítottam:





A mi kertjeinkkel kapcsolatban várjuk a költségvetést, jó lenne egy egybefüggő füves 
területet is kialakítani, ahol a kisdedek labdázhatnak, e miatt kérjük Mamaci és Babaci tündérek 
konzultáljanak, hol is lenne erre ideális terület. 
Egy kicsit árnyékosabb helyen lévő homokozóra is gondolni kellene. 
A kutyák részére ha szükséges egy külön liget, ezt Erinéni tündér jelölje ki. 
Most pár napig, talán egy hétig is fontos államügyek miatt távol leszünk, 
ez idő alatt az ország irányítását rátok ruházzuk. 
Tudjuk hogy nyugodtak lehetünk.
Borella tündérkét kérjük, hogy a fejleményeket örökítse meg.

Dragonking
sk. 






u.i.: A főcukrász úr nem jelentkezett? 
Lassan már egy ménese van, még hogy ő nem ilyen lovat akart, 
hát mi sem pont ilyen cukrászt. Miatta aztán nem fogunk elhízni, 
már-már azt hiszem talán Tájdi tündér keze van a dologban. ​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

Inatirt is elkezdtem festeni, csak időközben elfogyott a festékem:












A miniatűrökre még jutott festék, a megtelt mézesflaskákat is lefestettem





Itt már a tájat nem tudtam befejezni:






























​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 8)

Míg Szeemi pótolja a festékkészletemet, előkerestem Inatirról egy gyermekkori képet:






























​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 8)

Az udvari zenészek figyelmébe ajánlanám ezt a "hang" nevű hangszert, mintha tündérek számára találták volna ki, kicsit hárfás a hangzása, gyönyörű hangja van:
<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3LfJLvuZqmQ&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3LfJLvuZqmQ&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LfJLvuZqmQ&feature=related


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 8)

Borella írta:


> *A Sárkány Királyi Udvar főbb reszortjai*
> *...................................*
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Mélyen Tisztelt Felséges Asszonyunk, és Udvari Piktorunk !*​ 
Szeretettel elfogadom a megtisztelő megbizatást.
Elnézést, hogy ilyen későn reagálok eme gyönyörűséges feladatokat rejtő felkérésre, de indokoltan voltam távol.
Anyahonban voltam és nem kis munkámba került az ottani udvari macskák kiképzése. Lovagi tornára készülünk, mellyel szeretnénk Felséges Asszonyunkat elkápráztatni.





Az alábbiakban bemutatom a becserkészés és orvtámadás elsajátított technikáját:​ 
<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/mFH623p0REg&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">
​</EMBED> 
Ettől függetlenül alázatosan jelentem, hogy az összes udvari macskosz jól van, egészségesek és vidámak!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 8)

Santane tündér, ezek nagyon jó sárkányudvarba illő macsok!


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 8)

Szép napot kívánunk Mindenkinekkissnekünk mindegy hol futkározhatunk a gyönyörű udvari kertben










az egyik kutymorgó gyönyörű verseket ír egyszer maj remélem Fenségedék
meghallgatják




láttunk gyönyörű pillangókat




Drága Borella tündérpiktor annyira meghatódtam amikor megláttam a rólam készült képeket a medálról nem is beszélve,hogy nem jutottam szóhoz ezért fogadd szeretettel
szerény ajándékomat



egy tündéri fekete ciccet és egy kis nasit

az egyik ici-pici ebadta elaludt játék közben


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 8)

_Pillanat képek a bújócskázás közben  :

_


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Május 8)

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LG5cHe59Sxg&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LG5cHe59Sxg&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>

Mélyen tisztelt Sárkányi birodalom népének sok szeretettel a Sárkányszív egy zenéje DJ elkétől kiss mindenkinek


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 8)

*Fenséges Dragon King!


Mélységes hálával tartozom Őnnek Fenség és az udvar Népének!
Sajnos néhány napig "külhonban" folytattam mesterségemmel kapcsolatos tevékenységeimet,hogy az Őn álltali kinevezésemnek eleget téve szolgáljam Fenségedet és az udvar Népét.
Köszönöm minden hű alattvaló társam hozzám intézet sorait,egyéb iránt a super tortát! Távollétem után most olvasván a kinevezéseket boldogság tölt el,hogy Fenséged csupa igazi remek ember veszi körül és biztositja a DRAGON LAND gyönyörü napjait!
Mint fő Bogarász és Kigyász cimer készitő javasolnám a MAGISZTRÁTUS
mielőbbi létrehozását,hogy minnél több nemes lelkü csatlakozhasson Fenséged udvarához!


A Magisztrátus tagjai a

(a) kancellár (cancellarius ordinis);
(b) kormányzó (gubernator ordinis);
(c) világi bíró (iudex in casibus civilis);
(d) kincstartó (custos thesaurai);
(e) főkapitány (comes stabuli);
(f) háznagy (maior domus);
(g) alkancellár (vice cancellarius ordinis);
(h) alkormányzó (vice gubernator ordinis);
(i) helyettes kincstartó (vice custos thesaurai);
(j) helyettes főkapitány (vice comes stabuli);

Tisztelt Fenség ime a SÁRKÁNYREND CIMERE:






További Sárkányos Szép estét Kivánok Fenségednek,s az Udvar Népének!
*


----------



## elke (2009 Május 8)

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OTvPzJ0Rj4Q&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OTvPzJ0Rj4Q&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="220" height="165"></embed></object>

És egy ismert dallam Paff a bűvös sárkány, mert játékosságotok elvarázsolt, horzsolt szívem vidította a fáradtságom is múlik már....köszönöm nektek mélységes hálával DJ elke

U.I.: Kérdezném udvari főápoló tisztség betöltődött már? Amennyiben még nem nagy örömmel válalkoznék rá 
Egy érdekes segélyhívás hallgasd meg :lol:

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bm1PoLJO46E&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bm1PoLJO46E&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="150" height="122"></embed></object>


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 8)

Nagyon igyekeztem Kedves Udvari piktorunk ,Borella kérését teljesíteni, bízom még időben tudom pótolni kellékeidet .










S ez a sokatlátott festőállványt sem tudta ott hagyni 




S kisbájos állványocskát sem


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Dániel, udvari Főbogarász és Kígyász, valamint címerkészítő mester
Sárkányország, Terráriumok környéke


Kedves Dani!

Örömünk határtalan, hogy hírt kaptunk Kegyelmedről. Már aggódtunk, hogy ez a külhoni misszió talán túl veszélyes volt. A Magisztrátussal kapcsolatos felvetést támogatjuk, amennyiben a kinevezések előterjesztését és az ezzel kapcsolatos adminisztrációt Rád tudjuk ruházni. Minket már ez a királyi többesszám is fáraszt és nehéz nyomon követnünk a kedves tündérek beosztását. 

Az ország megteremtésében való kiemelkedő szerepedért és jövőbeni részvételedért 

*Sárkányudvari főkapitány*-nak 
(dragon - comes stabuli)

ezennel kinevezünk. 

E rang békeidőben nem jár különösebb kötelezettséggel, a rang birtokosa tollas süveget, bársony palástot, csizmát és kardot viselhet. E kellékek és egy paripa beszerzésére felkérjük Szeemi tündért, a ló kiválasztását is rábízhatjuk, mert kitűnően ért a lovakhoz. 
Borella tündért megkérjük, hogy beöltözésed után fessen majd le, mint főkapitányt. 


Sárkánypuszi:

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Elke tündér
Helyben


Drága Elke tündér!

Nagyon köszönjük a felajánlott segítséget. Bizony az udvarban nagy szükség van egy bajokat orvosló tündérre. Most tudtuk meg, hogy Főcukrászunk is beteg, így felgyógyulásáig felmentést is adtunk neki kötelezettsége alól. Meg bizony a kistündérek is megfázhatnak, köhöghetnek, hogy ennél nagyobb bajokat ne is említsek.

Ezért téged kinevezünk 

_*Gyógyító- és mosolyt varázsló tündér*_-nek

Nem lesz könnyű dolgod, de mindenben támogatunk. 


Dragonking
sk.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 9)

zeretett



irályom



ragonking!















​ 







Alattvalói hálám Felségednek és a fejlemények alakulása feletti mérhetetlen örömöm fejezem ki ezen levélben.















Nagy örömömre szolgál Udvari Címerfestőnk és Főkígyászunk visszatérése Udvarodba.
A Magisztrátus megalakítására tett javaslatát támogatom, megjegyzem, főkapitány (dragon comes stabuli) állás mellett, melyet címerfestői, kígyó- és bogárfelelősi státusza mellett Dani maga lát el másodállásban, a kincstartó (custos thesaurai) munkakör is megoldást nyert Szeemi személyében, ki Dragon Királyi Udvari Kellékes és egyben Kincstárnok is.





A többi státuszra meghirdetjük a jelentkezést, a Dani által alkalmasnak nyilvánított jelentkezők Barbinál jelenjenek meg az Udvari Személyzeti irodán.







Egyéb sürgős elfoglaltságaim miatt Dani új felszerelését később festem meg, egyelőre ideiglenesen ábrázolom:



















<!--mstheme-->















Elke kinevezett Udvari Zenész és DJ is természetesen másodállásban vállalja a Főápolói teendőket, a napi fél órai munkaidő mellett egy másik fél órát kell áldoznia drága udvarnoki idejéből e nemes hivatás gyakorlására.


















Felettébb örülök, hogy Elke is visszatért hosszú távollét után Felséged Udvarába és az udvarnép legnagyobb gyönyörűségére csodás sárkányzenékkel szórakoztatta a nagyérdeműt.













​ 


 
<!--mstheme--><!--mstheme-->




Szeemi kimagaslóan végzi munkáját az Udvarnál!




Olyan remek festékkészlettel kápráztatott el, melybe piktori nevem véste, hogy hamarosan ismét repülni fog az ecset a kezemben!
Köszönöm ezt a lelkes hivatásgyakorlást, amivel Szeemi elkényeztet minket. A személyre szabott nagy festékkészletem gondolom sokáig elegendő lesz. Nem is beszélve a remek állványokról, így már mindjárt más festeni!



kiss
Kincstárnokként is megállja a helyét!











​ 


 







Erinéni már gyakorlott kutyasétálató és pesztonka, legnagyobb örömömre



Santane Udvari Főcicász is végre jelentkezett az Udvarban, a macskok legnagyobb örömére, nem is beszélve az udvarnépről, érkezésekor üdvrivalgás és lelkes miaúzás fogadta.



















































​ 


 







Babaci Udvari gyermekfelügyelő,



Mamaci csodás Főkertész,






Inatir udvari Mackó és Mézfelelős,



Barizsu udvari főbárány,



Aanne főtündér és



főlepkész és



Cathy udvari Főbékász gyakorlottan, lelkesen és mindenki legnagyobb örömére és épülésére végzi feladatát.​ 


 





Borella udvari piktor és hoppmester​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Borella tündérpiktor
Sárkányország, mindenütt


Drága Borella tündér!

Ezt a két csodálatos festményt találtuk ma a palota belső lépcsőin.
Hát igazán mesteriek, nagyon köszönjük Neked, Mamaci japán kertje 
lenyűgöző és az a kis híd egy óriási meglepetés. 
Mindjárt megkeressük az új papucsunkat, meg a koronánkat is, mert 
valahová elgurult és lesétálunk megtekinteni eredetiben. Most hétvégére
egy hídavató ünnepséget gondoltunk ennek örömére, ha a tündérek 
bokros elfoglaltsága ezt lehetővé teszi. Mi a véleményed?

Íme a festmények, hogy mindenki megcsodálhassa:










Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Drága tündérek!

Hát ez a tó?!!!! Ezer lótuszvirág nyílik, a felkelő nap fényében gyönyörű, lefotóztuk Nektek, 
de se a festmény, se a fotó nem adja vissza, mindenki a saját tündérszemével nézze meg!






Dragonking
sk.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 9)

Szép napot kívánunk Sárkánybirodalom népénekkisskiss







hogyan került ez a csúnya "izé"a gyönyörű tündérkertünkbe??




nagy barátságban vagyunk az udvari macccsssokkal







Santane tündérke ezt a kistekergőt itt találtuk





Tündérkék segítsetek eltávolitani azt a csúnya "izét"egyedül nem tudom...


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 9)

Szeretett Királyom Dragonking!





















































Készülünk a Hídavatóra!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Ó, már látom. Lampionok is lesznek:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

A tündérek ilyenkor a legszebb ruhájukat veszik fel







és a hajukba virágokat tesznek. Van aki még a ruhájára is. Igazán nagyon szépek.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Már sokan összegyűltek:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Láttuk az ablakból, hogy a fiatal tündérlányok reggel megfürödtek a tóban. 
Nem tudjuk nem ártott-e meg a lótuszoknak. Mamaci tündér lehet, hogy haragudni fog érte.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Szeemi tündér beszerzett egy csónakot is, most próbálja ki, hogy elég biztonságos-e, mert a gyerekek biztosan bele szeretnének ülni


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Vendégeket is hívtunk, mindjárt megérkeznek


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

A nagyobbacska gyerekek is itt szaladgálnak a palota lépcsőjén


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Aanne tündérei még egy főpróbát tartanak a bálteremben


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Fellép néhány narancstündér is, ők is szépek


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Na ennyit előzetesen, mert megint eltűnt a koronánk, pedig az előbb még megvolt. Valahová letettük itt a nagy nézelődésben. Meg kell keresnünk és utána levonulunk a vendégek elé. Nem szeretjük ezt a nagy protokollt, de hát mit csináljunk, ha már ugye belecsöppentünk ebbe a királyságba. Igyekszünk helytállni és demokratikusan kormányozni, amennyire tőlünk telik. Néha azért, ha nincs vendégünk bizony jókat játszunk a gyerekekkel, meg megyünk mi is ugrálni a kutyákkal, meg simogatjuk a macskákat, mert a saját tündérnépünk már ismer minket és nem nevet ki ezért.


----------



## elke (2009 Május 9)

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGiF-NIb0f8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6 width=320 height=265 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

Leonard Cohen Nightingale dala és Josephine Wall csodás képei úgy gondolom illenek a mai napi tündéres hídavatós sárkányi udvar mulatságára....


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 9)

Javában folynak az előkészületek:


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 9)

A kissebbek nemigen akarnak déli pihenőt tartani, lesik a nagy sürgés-forgást.


----------



## elke (2009 Május 9)

A Sárkányi Udvar Tündéri Gyermekei ma nagyon elevenek voltak Íme egy kis ízelítő a mai napból :lol:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/301447"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/301447" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 9)

Remélem mindenkit sikerül értesíteni a hídavatásról és a mulatságról ami ezzel jár.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Május 9)

*Felséges Dragonking, Sárkánykirálynőm!:656:

Én is megérkeztem elfoglalni felajánlott posztomat udvarodban,ám alázatosan kérlek,helyesbítsd a beosztásomat,amennyiben ez lehetséges,hiszen mind tudjuk,ez csak Hatalmasságod jóindulatán múlik!:00:
A segédtündéri munkával nem tudnék azonosulni, mivel a nagy Varázsló a családfakutatásom eredményeképp kiderítette, hogy 


















vagyok!!
Kérem Sárkányosságodat,hogy fontolja meg merész kérésemet,mivel az Angyal munkakör csak heti 1-2x fél órát vesz igénybe,ezt maradéktalanul tudnám teljesíteni,igaz,hogy kicsit Sötét Angyal vagyok,de ígérem,hasznos tagja leszek a társadalomnak!:11:

Alázatos híve:
Lilith Dark


*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Drága Lilith tündér!

Természetesen, itt mindenki azt teheti, amihez tehetséget és bátorságot érez. 
Angyalvalód itt minálunk kibontakozhat és szabadon kiteljesedhet. 

Ezennel kinevezünk

*angyal*-lá

és ebbéli munkádhoz sok sikert kívánunk. 


Dragonking
sk.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 9)

Szép Napsütéses



délutánt s Csillagfényes estét varázsoljanak tündéreink




E csodálatosnak induló Ünnepséghez !


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 9)

*ŐFENSÉGÉNEK A DRAGON KINGNEK és NÉPÉNEK!*

Tisztelt Fenség! Kinevezésem megköszönvén hálám jeléül elkészitettem Fenséged Birodalmának Zászlóját és Pecsétjét!
A távollétem már a multé és amit tanultam hasznositani fogom a jövőben.Az udvar Népének és alattvalóidnak köszönöm a sok sok szépet és segitséget! Tisztelt Fenség jelen szükszavuságom oka hogy bogarászással töltöm időmet a szabadban.
*Kivánok FENSÉGEDNEK és MINDENKINEK csodálatos hétvégét!*

*A Magisztrátus döntését várva terjesztem be ezuton a Zászló és Pecsét tervemet:*





A Zászló


A Pecsét


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Dániel, főkapitány úrnak
Helyben (valahol a kertben)


Kedves Dani, jó Főkapitányunk!

Nagy tetszésünket vívta ki a zászló, meg a pecsét. A pecsétet ezennel saját hatáskörünkben elfogadjuk és hálásan köszönjük. 
Ez a "Szabad kezdeményezések köre" úgy érezzük pontosan kifejezi törekvéseinket. Telitalálat volt!
A zászlót, mivel Sárkányország egy mesébeillő demokratikus királyság, ezért szavazásra bocsájtjuk. 
Kérjük az összes tündért, hogy szíveskedjék szavazni igen-nem-tartózkodással.

Dragonking 
sk.
és lássuk csak az új pecsétünket, megleheljük:




ui.: Főkapitány Urunk, ha egy kicsit lefaragna belőle, úgy felére, akkor jobban ráférne az árkuspapírunkra, ha megkérhetjük még rá!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 9)

*Bátorkodtam* *Sárkányudvari főkapitánynak egy igaz kicsit lovagi öltözéket szerezni



*

*S Sárkánykirálynőnknek ajánlanám e pár fülbevalót



S medaliont



vagy esetleg ez



*

*S talán míg az Ünnepség elkezdődik ,ha kicsit pihenni szándékozna Őfelsége ,elhelyeztem a patakpartján egy hintaágyat



*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Ó, Szeemi tündér mindenre gondol! Köszönjük a hintaágyat, meg az ékszereket is.
Reméljük a lovagi öltözet nem lesz túl kényelmetlen a Főkapitány Úrnak!
Azt hisszük elegendő lesz, ha csak ünnepi alkalmakkor rövid időre ölti magára, mert 
bogarászáshoz rém kényelmetlen lenne.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 9)

*FENSÉGES DRAGONKING!*


Fenséged gyors reagálását megköszönvén igyekszem bogarászeti tevékenységemet megszakitván kérésének eleget tenni s kicsinyitve pecsét tervezetem megküldeni a CH futár szolgálattal Fenségednek.Valamint Fenséged és az Udvartartásnak kedvébe járva Szakácsodnak kicsit besegitvén fontos teendőim mellett szolgálnék némi csemegével.
Mint az alattvalóid legifjabja ugy vélelmeztem,hogy e nemes dolog mely itten anno létre jött ugy csak azzal illethető mely a pecséten olvasható.Fenség ugy érzem ez egy csodálatos világ amelyben Ti felnőttek is tudatjátok,hogy a DRAGON LAND világa példaértékü legyen,s mutassa meg Fenséged mindenkinek,hogy igyis lehet!




 A Dragon Torták:


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 9)

Mélyen tisztelt Uralkodónk, és Udvarnépe !

Hosszabb távolmaradásom oka a Technika-Ördögének műve melyet mostanra sikerült kiüznöm Sárkány Land kertjéből.

A természetierők se hajtották malmomra a vizet, illetve túl sokat nagyon sok zivatar vonult át a kert felett,kényszerpihenőkkel kellett megszakitani munkálataimat, de íme az eredmény.






Ezen a pázsittakarós ágyon lehet majd kipihenni a Hidavatás fáradalmait.
Tisztelő híved : mamaci
​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 9)

Mélyen tisztelt Uralkodónk !
Ezen beltéri szökökúton is befejeztem a munkát, bizom benne elnyeri tetszését, és az aulát kellő képpen diszíti.






mamaci a Főkertész




és segitői









​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 9)

<table border="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="100%">*HÍD-AVATÁS Arany János
*

</td> <td>
</td> <td> </td> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> Szólt a fiú: "Kettő, vagy semmi!"
És kártya perdül, kártya mén;
Bedobta... késő visszavenni:
Ez az utolsó tétemény:
"Egy fiatal élet-remény." 
A kártya nem "fest", - a fiúnak
Vérgyöngy izzad ki homlokán.
Tét elveszett!... ő vándorútnak
- Most már _remény nélkül_, magán --
Indúl a késő éjszakán. 
Előtte a folyam, az _új hid_,
Még rajta zászlók lengenek:
Ma szentelé föl a komoly hit,
S vidám zenével körmenet:
Nyeré "Szűz-Szent-Margit" nevet. 
Halad középig, hova záros
Kapcsát ereszték mesteri;
Éjfélt is a négy parti város
Tornyában sorra elveri; -
Lenn, csillagok száz-ezeri. 
S amint az óra, csengve, bongva,
Ki véknyan üt, ki vastagon,
S ő néz a _visszás_ csillagokba:
Kél egy-egy árnyék a habon:
Ősz, gyermek, ifju, hajadon. 
Elébb csak a fej nő ki állig,
S körülforog kiváncsian;
Majd az egész termet kiválik
S ujjonganak mindannyian:
"_Uj hid_! avatni mind! vigan." 
"Jerünk!... ki kezdje? a galamb-pár!"
Fehérben ifju és leány
Ölelkezik s a hídon van már:
"Egymásé a halál után!"
S buknak, - mint egykor igazán. 
Taps várja. - "Most a millióson
Van a sor: bátran, öregem!" -
"Ha megszökött minden adósom:
_Igy_ szökni tisztesebb nekem!"
S elsímul a víz tükre lenn. 
Hivatlanul is jönnek aztán
A harmadik, a negyedik:
"Én a quaternót elszalasztám!"
"Én a becsűletet, - pedig
Viseltem négy évtizedig." 
S kört körre hány a barna hullám,
Amint letűnnek, itt vagy ott.
Jön egy fiú: "Én most tanúlám
Az _elsőt_; pénzem elfogyott:
Nem adtak: ugrom hát nagyot!" 
Egy tisztes agg, fehér szakállal,
Lassan a hídra vánszorog:
"Hordozta _ez_, míg birta vállal,
A létet: mégis nyomorog! -
Fogadd be, nyílt örvény-torok! 
Unalmas arc, félig kifestve -
Egy úri nő lomhán kikel:
"Ah, kínos élet: reggel, estve
Öltözni és vetkezni kell!"
Ezt is hullámok nyelik el. 
Nagy zajjal egy dúlt férfi váza
Csörtet fel és vigyorgva mond:
"_Enyém_ a hadvezéri pálca,
Mely megveré Napleont!"
A többi sugdos: "a bolond!..." 
Szurtos fiú ennek nyakába
Hátul röhögve ott terem
S ketten repűlnek a Dunába:
"Lábszijjra várt a mesterem:
No, várjon, míg megkérlelem!" 
"Én dús vagyok" kiált egy másik
S élvezni többé nem tudom! -"
"Én hű valék a kézfogásig
S elvette Alfréd a hugom'!"
Eltűnnek mind, a járt uton. 
"Párbajban ezt én _így_ fogadtam:
Menj hát elül, sötét _golyó_!" --
"Én a szemérmet félrehagytam,
És íme, _az_ lőn bosszuló:
Most vőlegényem a folyó. -" 
Igy, s már nem egyenkint, - seregben,
Cikázva, némán ugranak,
Mint röpke hal a tengerekben;
Vagy mint csoportos madarak
Föl-fölreppenve, szállanak. 
Órjás szemekben hull e zápor,
Lenn táncol órjás buborék;
Félkörben az öngyilkos tábor
Zúg fel s le, mint malomkerék;
A Duna győzi s adja még. 
Néz a fiú... nem látja többé,
Elméje bódult, szeme vak;
De, amint sűrübbé, sűrübbé
Nő a veszélyes forgatag:
Megérzi sodrát, hogy ragad. 
S nincs ellenállás e viharnak, -
Széttörni e varázsgyürüt
Nincsen hatalma földi karnak. -
Mire az óra _egyet_ üt:
Üres a híd, - csend mindenütt. 
(1877 aug. 22)​


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 9)

FENSÉG!

Igyekeztem a HID avatási ceremoniára Fenséged Vezér Hajóját megtervezni és az udvari ács mesterekkel elkészittetni.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 9)

Felség engedelmével itt szeretném hálámat kifejezni BORELLA udvari Pictornak.

BORELLA Udvari Pictornak


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Ó megannyi meglepetés!
Hát a kertben az a pamlag! Mamaci tündér megint lenyűgözőt alkottál!
Nagyon kérjük Erinéni tündért, hogy bár Sárkányországban a kutyák bárhova
mehetnek, de kivételesen ezt a kerevetnyi területet max. csak szagolgassák, 
hogy hümmm..., szóval hogy még véletlenül se... 
Na és az a teremszökőkút! Hát láttatok már ilyen szépet?
Nem tudjuk, hogy Aanne tündér koreográfiája megengedné-e, hogy a tündérek 
ott a szökökút körül lejtsék el a bemutató táncukat. Mert az szép lenne nagyon!
A vers egy kicsit elszomorított bennünket, bár valóban szép vers, de talán ezt
a gyerekekre, meg a vigasságra tekintettel mégse olvassuk fel. Inkább Elke 
tündér zenéjét, ha ti is így látjátok jónak.
Dani Főkapitány Úrnak köszönjük a faragott sárkányos hajót, nagyon szép az orra
(bocsánat, ha nem pontosan fejezzük ki magunkat hajóügyileg), meg a tortákat és
a gyors munkáját a pecséten, akkor a nagy pecsétet majd csak államközi szerződéseknél
használjuk, belföldön meg ezt a kézhez álló kisebbet.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 9)

daniel0201 írta:


> Felség engedelmével itt szeretném hálámat kifejezni BORELLA udvari Pictornak.
> 
> BORELLA Udvari Pictornak






Valóban micsoda meglepi!




Ó Dani Udvari Címerkészítő Mester, Bogarász, Kígyász és Főkapitány, Lovag!
Hálás köszönetem! Most már az egész világon minden királyi udvarban szívesen fognak látni ilyen királyi arcképes Udvari Piktori igazolvánnyal, vendég udvari festőként, így fényes udvari piktori karrierem előtt nyitott minden kapu!
Nagy szeretettel fogadom e nemes és szép ajándékot tőled. kisskisskiss​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 9)

Drága Uralkodónk, Dragonking és drága Udvarnépe, Tündérek, Lovagok!
A nagy ünnepségre sajnos csak holnap tudok eljönni, de az
előkészületekhez egy aprósággal ismét hozzájárulok.​ 




​ 
Ezt a kis hidat Babaci Udvari Gyermekfelügyelőhöz tett látogatásom során találtam
a kertjéhez vezető úton, most szeretettel idehozom, hogy részt vehessen a hídvató ünnepségen.
Mamaci Főkertész önkéntes kultúrmunkájáért továbbra is piktori és alattvalói hála, Arany János
nyelvezete, gondolatvilága gyönyörű, bár valóban Dragonland világához kicsit túl borús.​ 




​ 
Mamaci pázsitágya, teremszökőkútja, Szeemi lovagi öltözéke és ékszerei páratlanok. Elke zenéje
alkalomhoz illő, köszönet illeti érte.
Felséged tündérei és hídavató előkészületei lenyűgözték művészetekben járatos szememet.
A nagy ünnepre távollétemben lélekben készülve maradok Felséged hűséges piktora​ 
Borella


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 9)

Tündérkéim!


A vendégeink megérkeztek és nagyon sok ajándékot hoztak.
Nekünk egy gyönyörű sárkánymintás ólomüvegablakot, nézzétek:






És nektek is, mindenkinek itt van a névre szóló doboza.


























































Nyissátok ki és tudassátok ki mit kapott. 
Ám de kedves vendégeink nagyon elfáradtak az úton és lepihennének. 
Ezért csak nyugodtan készülődjetek, ha valakinek még van
valami ötlete, akkor azt várjuk. Erinéni tündért kérjük ma kivételesen
ne locsolja meg a japánkertet, nehogy sáros legyen a tündérek ruhája.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 9)

*Tisztelt DRAGONKING! Magisztrátus! UDVARTARTÁS Mindenki!*

Munkával töltöttem napomat,hogy Felséged és Hű Alattvalóidat most ünnepélyesen meglepjem!
Kérem Fenségedet és Mindenkit fogadjátók szeretettel munkámat,
melybe azért segitett Mamám is kicsit. 
Ezuton egyben javasolnám Mamám valamely üres poszt betöltésére,
melyet szivessen vállalna.

*Ime a meglepetés!* / a CH történetében talán az első ilyen!/






kiss 


További Sárkányos Szép Estét Kivánok!


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 9)

DRAGONKING!

Az est ajándékának szántam FENSÉGED UJ MONOGRAMJÁT!
Sajnos az idő későre jár igy lassan nyugovóra hajtom ifju fejem,de holnap folytatom munkámat.

Jó Éjt Kivánok Fenségednek,s az Udvar Tisztelt Népének!


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 9)

Daniel0201 kis barátom, te aztán ügyes vagy!
Gratulálok ilyen klassz családfát még nem láttam.
Külön nagy öröm számomra hogy szerény személyemről sem feledkeztél meg.
Hálám jeléül fogadd tőlem szeretettel ajándékom,talán segítségedre lehet ,
mondjuk egy kirándulás során ha elfáradnának lábatlan barátaid.




 
Uralkodónőnknek pedig köszönet az ajándékért.
Örökre lekötelezett,mivel legrejtettebb vágyaimat megfejtve,készített ajándékcsomagot részemre.
Legközelebb bemutatom mit is rejtett a doboz.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 9)

daniel0201 írta:


> *Tisztelt DRAGONKING! Magisztrátus! UDVARTARTÁS Mindenki!*
> Munkával töltöttem napomat,hogy Felséged és Hű Alattvalóidat most ünnepélyesen meglepjem!
> Kérem Fenségedet és Mindenkit fogadjátók szeretettel munkámat,
> melybe azért segitett Mamám is kicsit.
> ...


Hát ez nagyon tettszik nagyon ügyes vagy Daniel, hogy ezt ilyen ügyesen össze hoztátok a mamával, és egyáltalán ez a családfa ötlet is nagyon jó.
Dicséretben részesítelek


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)

​ _*Drága dragonok! *_​ _*Szívem csücskében gubbasztó tündérek, sárkányok, manók és angyalok!

Elővettük a címeres-koronás királyi levélpapírunkat, mert úgy éreztük ehhez a sárkány-tündéres családfa ügyhöz már ez dukál, valamint a legszebb tintánkat is, amivel ilyen szépen tudunk írni.*_

_*Délutáni szunyókálásunk után a konyhába siettünk, hogy igyunk pár liter tejet, utunk áthaladt a tróntermen, eszünkbe jutott megnézzük nem poros-e a trónszékünk, mivel ritkán használjuk és ... hát földbe gyökerezett királyi papucsunk! Ott találtuk kiterítve ezt a családfát, gyönyörű betűkkel, képecskékkel díszítve! Nagyon meghatódtunk, olyannyira, hogy még a tejről is megfeledkeztünk, ami nálunk csak igen nagy megrázkódtatás esetén fordul elő. Hát még ilyen ötlet! Hát ez a Dani Főkapitány Urunk! A teringettét és sárkányos teremburáját! De szép munka és mekkora szeretet lakozik ifjú kebelében! 
Sokáig töprengtünk (és a gondolkodás már sajnos nehezen megy nekünk), mivel is tudnánk hálánkat méltóképpen kifejezni!?
Arany, ezüst, gyémánt... mivel ez nem okozna gondot a kincstárnak, nem igazán éreztük megfelelő ajándéknak. Arra lyukadtunk ki, hogy mindenki (az összes dragon, azaz sárkányországbeli polgár, az alattvaló szót rühelljük) vigyen egy-egy szép kígyót ajándékba Dani főkapitány urunk topikjába melléírva, hogy ezt, mint családtag hozta Sárkányországból.
A topik itt a királyi levélpapírunk alján megkereshető, elég rákattanni a "kígyókat" szóra. 
Ahogy megírtuk levelünket mi is haladéktalanul visszük oda ajándék kígyónkat.
Hehe, a topikba tévedő idegenek majd tűnődhetnek, honnan van ennyi rokona ennek a fiatalembernek!

Na most hogy ezt ilyen jól megoldottuk egyúttal örömest eleget teszünk Dániel főkapitány urunk kérésének, miszerint beköltözne az udvarba a Mamája is, akinek bizony már nagyon hiányoltuk a jelenlétét. 
Aki nem tudná Daniel főkapitány urunk anyukája Elke tündér, na de van neki Nagymamája is, akit röviden Mamának hív, ő pedig Fülesmaci93, beköltözése után Fülesmaci tündér. 
Nem tudjuk mi állna legközelebb hozzá, ezért azt javasoljuk csak jöjjön, nézzen szét és válasszon ő reszortot magának, akár egyedül, akár összebarátkozván egy másik tündérrel, ahogy neki tetszik. 
Csak egy ötlet: nincs az udvarunkban madarakkal foglalkozó tündér, egyedül a csirkéinknek van pártfogó tündére, jó Svarc Főcukrász urunk, de ő is most lábadozik, ezért nincs jelenleg süteményünk sem.
A zászlót vehetjük úgy, hogy megszavaztátok? Mert akkor azt is ünnepélyesen felvonhatjuk a hídavatáskor.
Az ajándékokat bontogassátok, már esz minket a kiváncsiság, Inatir tündér jól látja bizony ebben az a szép, hogy mindenki azt kapja, amire vágyik.


Egy nagy sárkányölelést küldünk:

Dragonking
sk.



















*_​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)

Feljegyzés:
A családfán majd Lilith angyalt és Fülesmaci tündért ne felejtsük el feltüntetni!
Nézze át mindenki alaposan, hogy más nem hiányzik róla?

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## elke (2009 Május 10)

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/HIGWcA0PbXo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6 width=80 height=66 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

Tisztelt és szeretett Dragonland Dragonkingje és polgárai, 
Jómagam is megdöbbentem mikor felfedeztem mivel is töltötte a tegnapi délutánt Dani Főkapitány és Füles tündér ami ugye azért egy háztartásban igen meglepő, de kérem figyelembe venni, hogy szerény hajlékunkban cifra tornyos szobácska is rejtezik ....igen szépséges munkát végeztek nagy szeretettel, úgylátom sokak örömére....
Szeretném Felségednek kifejezni mélységes hálámat az ajándékért amit Dániel Dragon land ifjú főkapitánya számára kitalált....kiss
Nagy izgatottsággal bontogattam az ajándékom amelyben mennyi szépséget, szeretetet és örömöt találtam....meghatottan köszönöm szépen Bölcs Dragonking Uralkodónőnknek eme varázslatos ajándékát amellyel szerény személyem titkos kívánságát teljesítette....Hiszem hogy ebben a Demokratikus Dragon Landban szabad a Ősárkányosságának örömpuszikat küldeni ezért sok sok kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss 
Mivel régi fényem néhány új fénnyel gazdagítva visszatérőben van eme varázslatos világ segítségével szétosztanám Drága Dragon Land polgárai között ....
Hallgassátok a Sárkány éve című dalt amelyet Mamaci Őtündérsége idézett emlékezetembe....
Sárkányos öleléssel és mindig szeretettel D.J. és Főápoló elke Tündér


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 10)

Szép napot Sárkánybirodalom szeretett népénekkiss
gyönyörű a családfa ilyen szépet még sosem láttam
az ajándékom meg csudi szép
hálából hoztam én is egy kis csekélységet Mindenkinek



fogadjátok szeretettelkiss
egy picit szomorú vagyok mert senki sem ajánlotta fel a segítségét,hogy azt a csúnyaságot eltüntessük a tündékertből
ezért hívtam segítséget




Ö a mindenteltüntető csoda tündér .

Mamaci fövenykanapéja csodálatos, még a közelébe sem megyünk mert mi jól nevelt ebek vagyunk.







További szép napot kívánunk Mindenkinek


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)

Drága Erinéni tündér!

Millen csúnyaságunk volt? Irgum-burgum (hörög-fúj-sípol-tüsszög). 
Ne felejts el kígyót vinni Dani főkapitány úr kígyói közé!

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)

Drága Elke tündérke!

Immáron nyilvánosan is gratulálunk fiacskádhoz, mert ő nem egy mindennapi főkapitány! A családi kötelékek itt Sárkányföldön persze nem számítanak, hisz egy nagy család vagyunk. Egy kígyót ezért te is legyél kedves bevinni a kígyósba, ami jár, az jár! 

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 10)

*DRAGONKING és DRAGON LAND KIRÁLYÁNAK S NÉPÉNEK!*

*Igazi öröm tölti ifju szivem s lelkem a sok szépséget nézvén,mit köszönök Mindenkinek! Ez egy álom utazás és az utazás nem fogy el.*
*Még kicsit álmos vagyok,de a munka nem áll meg ma sem,igy reggelre készitettem a Nap Köszöntőjét Fenségednek s az Udvar minden lakójának szeretettel! *


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 10)

Mint láthatja Felséged és az Udvarnépe, a Dragonok, az udvari piktor most nagyon elfáradt. Ezért egy időre távolmarad a felséges Udvartól, hogy magát kipihenve méltóképpen megpengálhassa a tündérhídavató ünnepséget.
Nem győzött álmélkodni és csodálkozni a királyi udvari nagy családfa láttán, és kéri a segédtündéreket és angyalokat, álmában adjanak jó tippet a legmegfelelőbb hálaajándékra
Dani Főkapitány Lovagnak.
Továbbá nagyon örvendezett, midőn Lilith kistündért látta felbukkanni itt a sárkány-tündérkertben és szemtanúja lehetett Angyallá avatásának az udvarnál.
Továbbá felettébb élvezi Mamaci, Babaci, Erinéni, Szeemi, Elke és minden tündér lelkes közreműködését Dragonland életében, nem is beszélve magáról Dragonkingről, akit rendkívül csodál.
Ezt az üzenetet piktorsegédje által küldi pamlagáról, ahol piktori és egyéb családi fáradalmait piheni ki. Hamarosan felfrissülve előkerül és ünnepélyesen kibontja Felséges Sárkányuralkodójától kapott becses ajándékát is, valamint megfesti Dani Főkapitány Lovagi ruházatát is, és az addig beszerzett különleges kígyót is viszi ajándékba.​ 





Szeretettel a Piktor segédek


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 10)

FELSÉGES KIRÁLYUNK!

Kérésednek igyekeztem mihamarabb eleget tenni és a Családfa módositásával elkészülvén máris közzé tétetik Dragon Land Családfája.
Fülesmaci Mamám megtisztelve érzi magát,melynek a nap folyamán tanubizonyságát teszi Felséged és Néped felé. Tibi 16 felé kérésemet továbbitom és mint nagyon jó Barátomat meghivóm Felséged javaslatára Dragon Land Országában.Most eljött a reggeli ideje,majd a Kigyóim meglátogatása a topikomban és azután munkámat végzem.

A Dragon Land Családfájának javitótt változata Felség.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)

Nagyon köszönjük Főkapitány Úr!
Jóétvágyat a reggelihez! 

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## elke (2009 Május 10)

garibaldi írta:


> Drága Elke tündérke!
> 
> Immáron nyilvánosan is gratulálunk fiacskádhoz, mert ő nem egy mindennapi főkapitány! A családi kötelékek itt Sárkányföldön persze nem számítanak, hisz egy nagy család vagyunk. Egy kígyót ezért te is legyél kedves bevinni a kígyósba, ami jár, az jár!
> 
> ...


 
Mélyen Tisztelt Dragonking Őfensége

Jelentem az ajándékom csak azért késlekedett Daniel Főkapitány Úrfi számára mert igazán jó ajándékot kerestem számára....bár, ha azt nézem, hogy a mi szerény hajlékunkban található eleven kígyók száma több mint a család emberi létszáma és akkor még nem beszéltünk az egyébb állatok létszámáról:lol: nos azt gondolom kivételes elfogadó képességről tettem tanúbizonyságot lévén, hogy ezektől az állatoktól 8 évvel ezelőtt még veszettül írtóztam de a szeretet az aminek a szemüvegén keresztül előbb utóbb minden elfogadhatóvá, széppé válik



 Ő Dániel Főkapitány aki a Kalkó becenevű Hudini fedőnevű sokszor elszökött királysiklójával szemez éppen....ez a sikló mikor hozzánk került bizony nem volt egy cipőfűző nagyságú sem vastagságú állatka ígyképpen és izgága természetének köszönhetően bizony lehetetlen módokon szökött meg bárhonnan ezzel biztosítva családunk izgalmi állapotát....egyszer majdnem felporszívóztuk mert Daniel ifju korában rengeteg műanyag fa kígyót kapott ( ez okozott örömet neki) ezek a mű dolgok szerteszét vannak a lakás különböző pontjain ezzel biztosítva a hozzánk betérő vándorok meglehetősen instabil lelki állapotát:lol: miután mindenki tudja nállunk bizony előfordulhat eleven kígyó is a lakásban :lol: Bár azt nem tudják, hogy idővel mink is felnőttünk a feladathoz és nem szökdécselnek szerte az állatok már oly könnyen....de hosszasan mesélhetnék egyébb történésekről is amik így utólag azért mulatságosakká váltak számunkra....

Mindenkinek sárkányos öleléssel kívánok szép örömökkel teli napot.

*Szeretet*
<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FKvN5aura8Q&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FKvN5aura8Q&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="160" height="132"></embed></object>


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 10)

garibaldi írta:


> Drága Erinéni tündér!
> 
> Millen csúnyaságunk volt? Irgum-burgum (hörög-fúj-sípol-tüsszög).
> Ne felejts el kígyót vinni Dani főkapitány úr kígyói közé!
> ...


 

A 120oldalon megtalálja Felséged sajnos nem tudom mi a neve
az egyik kisebadta kutyu talált rá,de már eltávolítottuk a tündérkertből szerencsére

Már vittem ajándékot Dani főkapitánynak

Mély hódolattal :erinéni kutyapesztonkakisskiss


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 10)

Mélyen Tisztelt Dragonking Őfensége!
Folyamatosan történik az udvartartásodban lévő Cicusok lovagi tornára való kiképzése, valamint kultúrális programok létrehozása céljából most történik a válogatás.
A lovagi tornát illetően jelen pillantban a fáramászás elsajátítása folyik, kitünő eredményekkel.










A kultúrális programot illetően igen szép számmal akadnak olyan cicusok, melyek igen muzikálisak, például most 8 ígéretes fiatal zongoraművészt fedeztem fel udvartartásodban.





Opera éneklésben CicusMatild viszi a prímet, valami csodálatos hangja van.





A könnyűzene terén CicRichard viszi a prímet.





 Remélem Őfelsége meg van elégedve az eddigi erményekkel. 
Ahogy újabb fejleményekkel tudok szolgálni, jelentkezem.
Addig is maradok mélységes tisztelője Dragonking Őfelségének!
Főcicász mester


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 10)

*DRAGONKING és Dragon Land Tisztelt Népének!*

Ma sem unatkoztam és segitőmmel Mamámmal ismét meglepetést készitettünk FELSÉGEDNEK s az Udvari tartás Mindenkiének! Ki-Ki megtalálván DRAGON LAND monogramjával ellátott képét ajánlanám a használatát!



<TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt1 id=picturebits><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 


​




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class="tfoot smallfont" align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 10)

*

*

*Mélyen Tisztelt DRAGONKING! Tisztelt DRAGON LAND!*

Napok óta kisérem figyelemmel e csodálatos Dragon Landot a sok szépséget,az önzetlen szeretetet,melynek ŐFELSÉGE és Udvartartása egy olyan világot varázsoltatók ami azt hiszem kimagaslóan példaértékü lehet 
a mai jelenünkben,akkor amikor már ugy érezzük nincsenek csodák.
Ime a cáfolat FELSÉGED és NÉPED Dragon Landja ami több már,mint csoda!
Tiszteletem Felségednek és Népednek!
Tudom ma munkaszüneti nap adatott Dragon Land Magisztrátusának és Fő Irnókának,de engedje meg FELSÉG,hogy máris "vétkezzek" s előterjesszem ama kérésemet,mely FELSÉGED BIRODALMÁBA való felvételemet illetné!
Több üres poszt közül szivessen vállalnám a Főszakácsi poszt betöltését,egyéb iránt Fő Bogarász,Kigyász,Fő Kapitány segitségét munkájában!
Tisztelt DRAGONKING kérésem mielőbbi elbirálását és értesitésemet várván
maradok Tisztelettel FELSÉGED és Dragon Land Népe felé. Fülesmaci93.

Engedje meg Felség,hogy egy ajándékkal szolgáljak:

<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)

Fülesmaci tündér
Helyben


Ó, de jó, hogy megérkeztél! Nagyon örvendezünk Neked Füleske tündér!
A helyzet az, hogy álmunkban sem gondoltuk volna, hogy valaki önként és 
dalolva főszakács akar majd lenni. Így ennek most még külön is örülünk. 

Ezennel kinevezünk

*Főszakács*-csá 

(amíg meg nem gondolod magad)

Szerényen érdeklődünk, hogy barátfülét tudsz-e csinálni? És mákos nudlit?
Meg szilvás gombócot? Hát lekváros palacsintát? Na nem egyszerre, de külön-külön. 
Majd segítünk mi is, meg a tündérek is. Kuktáskodni, meg főleg megkóstolni.

Majd nézz szét a konyhában, hogy mire lenne szükség, Szeemi tündér beszerzi a hiányzó dolgokat. 
Az ajándékodat köszönjük, majd együtt megisszuk.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 10)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING!*

Meglepetésem kifogyhatatlan FELSÉGED és Udvrtartásod Nemes Népe iránt!
Főszakácsi felvételemhez vizsgamunkám küldöm Felségednek és Mindenkinek Dragon Landba!

Egészségére Mindenkinek!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)

Tündérkék!

Most nézem mik történtek míg odavoltam a kertben sétálni.
Erinéni tündér értem már mi volt az, hát istenem, előfordul ilyesmi 
A Főkapitány urunk megint remekelt, már kora reggel a köszöntővel, meg most ezekkel a dragonos avatarokkal. Nagyon megdicsérjük szorgalmát és a közösségért végzett odaadó munkáját. Láttuk, hogy többen vittek már kígyót a kígyós topikba, de még nem mindenki (Erinéni tündérét láttuk, igen, Borella tündér estére ígérte), de jó lenne, ha minden tündér vinne, meg az angyalkánk is. Santane tündér nagyon jól halad a cicákkal, ez is nagy örömünkre szolgál. Hát legyen szép esténk, pihenjetek jól. Most látom, hogy még vacsorát is kapunk, hát én azt hiszem megfogtuk az Isten lábát Fülesmaci tündérrel. Hmmm és bográcsban, isteni illata van, na megyek és megnézem közelebbről is 

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 10)

_Szeretett Sárkányi Őfelségessége,Drága fülesmaci98 főszakács-tündérke !
Ez a kis szökevény a konyhában találtatott,segíteni szeretett volna fülesnek a főzésben. Vissza rezignáltam a bölcsibe úgygondolván,hogy még fiatalka és gyengécske az effajta munkálatokhoz. 




A kis apród már kikormolta a kemencét amennyiben szükség lenne a kenyér utánpótlására Dragonland-ben




Fülesmacikámnak egy ételkóstolgatót találtam amennyiben szivesen látja a konyhájában  




Tisztelettel és nagy szeretettel Őfelsége és drága népe iránt :
kiss babaci Udvari __Gyermekfelügyelő

_


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 10)

*TISZTELT DRAGONKING!*

Felséged kérésére a desszert tálalva!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 10)

*Szép estét Sárkánykirálynő s udvarának Mindentagjának !*

Találtam, bár kicsit késve, ezért esedezem Királynőm elnézéséért , egy kürtöt, mely hangjával köszönthetné az udvari rendezvényeket


----------



## Aureus5 (2009 Május 10)

Sziasztok,
íme egy igazi hamisítatlan magyar sárkány :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M52g55TxNhw


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 10)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! DRAGON LAND NEMES NÉPE!*

Elérkezett az est.Főkapitányunk fárasztó napjához érve adódik némi teendőm mielőbbi álomba szenderülése végett,hogy holnap ujjult erővel folytathassa tanulmányait. 
FELSÉGEDNEK és Nemes Dragon Land Minden lakójának kivánok:




Fm93.Főszakács


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 10)




----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 10)

Felség !
A kert sarkában megtalálható minden kellék ami a kertimunkához szükségeltetik. A munkák napi befejeztével csukodik csak be a kis sufni ajtaja. A locsolókanna is itt leledzik.
Csatolás megtekintése 286406​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 10)

Az öntözőberendezés is üzemel már.





​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 11)

Ha tudtam volna, hogy ajándék vár a kis lepkés dobozokban, hamarabb jöttem volna. Ugyanis valaki eltalálta az ízlésemet, így ilyesmiket találtam:


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 11)

Hoztam pillanatképeket a tündérekről, melyeket egy gyönyörű zene kíséretében lehet megnézni:<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vu_GyfW_AhI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vu_GyfW_AhI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 11)

Itt a lepkegyűjtés pillanata van megörökítve:


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 11)

FELSÉG! Dragon Land Nemes Népe!

Iskolai tanulmányaim elköteleznek a nap nagyobb részében igy FELSÉGEDET és Dragon Land Nemes Népét Jó Reggeltemmel köszöntöm! Főkapitányi teendőimet kora reggel a Dragon Kakas szavára megtettem,biztositva FELSÉGED és Néped védelmét tanulmányaim idejére!
Igyekszem visszatérni és addig is FELSÉGEDNEK és Minden Dragon Land lakónak csodálatos napot kivánok! Dani.Főkapitány.





Az éjszakai portyázás alatt szerezte a Dragon Land serege Várőrzönek!


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 11)

Szeretett Uralkodónk































,
szeretve tisztelt Udvarnép!​ 




Én mint udvari piktor és hoppmester most röviden beszámolok az eltelt másfél napról, míg nem adtam jelentést.
A tündérhídavató eseményei annyira kifárasztottak, hogy az elkészült skiccek alapján a végleges festményekre még egy picit várni kell, de ami késik, nem múlik. Jó munkához idő kell.


 
Közben az udvari konyhán elfoglalta helyét Fülesmaci főszakács, így már nem titkos bizalmi állás és a világ is megtudhatja, hogy ő a Főszakácsa az udvarnak. Ennek én mint udvari festő rendkívül megörültem! Első vázlataim Fülesmaciról első munkanapján:



















Felségednek rendkívül finom és a korszerű táplálkozási elveknek megfelelő vacsorát szolgáltak fel kuktái:







​ 


 






Santane Főcicász is elfoglalta hivatalát, a cicák már kórusban miákolnak a boldogságtól.







​ 


 

















Dani Főkapitány és Udvari Címerfestő úrnak készülnek az ajándékai, Rendkívüli Piktori Jutalomban fog részesülni itt az udvarnál hamarosan, valamint Felséged külön ajándékát is megörökítem ezen udvari almanachban, melyet eddig végzett kiváló címerfestői és családfakészítési munkájáért kap.
Természetesen a kígyótárába is megérkezik hamarosan Borella piktor ajándékrésze.
Azonban Dani Főkapitány sok királyi lovagi és kapitányi ruházata közül egyik lovagi öltözékéről sikerült végre képet készítenem, így most már róla is méltó portré készült:













 
Még el kell mélyednem az udvari tündérek és lovagok legutóbbi beszámolóiban, melyeket épp csak átfutottam, azután nemsokára visszatérek és hozom az ajándékokat és festményeket a hídavató ünnepségről Felséged és a Dragonok épülésére és az utókor számára, hogy a Sárkánykirályi Almanach elkészítésével az eljövendő korok is megemlékezhessenek e rendkívüli birodalom életéről.​ 





Borella udvari piktor​


----------



## bea80 (2009 Május 11)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 11)

*FELSÉG! Dragon Land Népe! Szép Jó Reggelt Kivánok!*

A reggeli elkészült,tálalom


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 11)

Tündérkék, meg egyszem angyalka, meg manók!

Gyertek gyorsan, szerencsére bekukkantottam a konyhába, 
hmmmmmmm, hogy itt milyen finom reggeli van! 
Fülesmaci tündér, egy igazi tündér! 
És pont úgy néz ki, mint Borella piktortündér festményein. 
Talán még szebb is életben, kezében azzal a nagy tállal.
Én még csak a kávémat kortyolgatom, de ha nem siettek, hát...
Ha felébredek, úgy istenigazában... 
Meg az ananászt is szeretem...
Meg a sárgadinnyét is...
Meg a fánkot is...

Szóval igyekezzetek!

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 11)

Borella Hercegnő! Dragon Land Főpictora!

Engedje meg Hercegnő,hogy szerény ajándékomat átadjam Főszakácsi mivoltom Őn álltali ábrázolásáért,kimagasló munkájáért.





Tisztelettel:



Fm


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 11)

*FELSÉG! Nemes Dragon Land Udvartartása!*

Az ebéd tálalva!







 Vadonban nőtt állatok húsából készült pástétom borpárlatos feketeszeder sásásval.




 &Otilde;zgida húsával készült citromos, tejszínes lé, pirított hagymával készült kolompérgombóccal.




 Hízott lúdfi címeres mája tuzparázson sütve, erdei gombával, héjában abált pityóka főtt tikmonyos aludttejjel.



 Reneszánsz idők bőséges tálja
(Hegyi patak nemes hala egyben sütve, fogas halának színhúsa, érlelt tikfi mellyehúsa, házi disznó szűzcémere, sajtnak ropogós rudacskája, kerti zöldségek, egybesült héjas pityóka).



 Házi kertek friss zöldségei ízes hideg sásákkal




 Tökös-mákos rétes mézes sásával.




 Erdei szamóca,királyok barackja.




 Sárkány vaniliával,marcipánnal ékesitett torta.




 FELSÉGEDNEK és Nemes Népednek Egészségére! Fm.


<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>​ 




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> 







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 11)

Borella írta:


> *A Sárkány Királyi Udvar főbb reszortjai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nagyon szépen köszönöm a megtiszteltetést, és (részmunkaidőben) el is fogadom.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 11)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Magisztrátus!*

A konyhában az 1000 izű Dragon menü készitésének közepette támadt két ötletem,melyet itt előterjesztek FELSÉGED és a Magisztrátus elé,valamint
javasolnám FELSÉGED DJ.Elkéjének és Borella Hercegnőnek Udvarod Főpictorának!




E kiválóságok gondoskodhatnának DJ.Elke utasitására Dragon Land folyamatos szórakoztatásáról!





Főkapitányunk Felséged Cimerével ékesitett
Diszruhája,Dragon Paripájának munkaruhája. /tervezet/


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 11)

A reggelli lágytojás mellé került ez az asztali kompozició
amit Főszakácsunk oly nagy szakértelemmel készitett nekünk, köszönet neki





*Az ebéd elfogyasztása közben ebben az asztali mini tóban varázsoltam a tündérrózsákat az azstalra.*










​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 11)

_Meglestem Borella tündikét mikor mamaci virágát festette  
_




_A gyerekek csendesen alszanak,mivel füleskénk kiadós és fincsi ebédje után mindegyik ágyba kívánkozott.









_


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 11)

Borellát az* Udvar Szorgos Piktorát....* kaptam lencsevégre munka közben , rejtett kamerámmal amint serénykedik.












e*Az elkészült remekek*


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 11)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragon Land Nemes Népe!*

Iskolai tanulmányaimat a mai napra befejezvén a Dragon IC-vel hamar hazaérvén azonnal nekiláttam Főkapitányi teendőimnek és kidolgoztam FELSÉGED és Dragon Land Népének védelmére a stratégiát,védelmi csatasort az esetleges támadások ellen. Tervezetemet igy előterjesztem FELSÉGED és Udvartartásod elé bemutatásra és annak elfogadására.

Egyéb iránt Dragon Land várának körbejárása alatt tapasztaltam oly betöltetlen fontos posztokat,melyekre mielőbb meghirdetést javasolnék eszközölni!

Fővadász, Főerdész,Főkarbantartó,Főpince/borász mester, és mivel az Udvartartása FELSÉGEDNEK zöme Hercegnőkből áll engedtessék meg javasolnám egy Főfodrász mester felvételét is!

FELSÉG ime a védelmi tervezet:




Főkapitány.

Ezuton köszönöm Dragonking és Dragon Land Nemes Népének látógatását és számtalan sok szép ajándékát,melyet a Kigyós topikomba hoztatok!!!


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 11)

Dragon Land! Mamaci Hercegnő!

Mélyen Tisztelt Hercegnő! Főkapitányi rangom és ifju férfiúságom ellenére is,de szeretem a szépségeket,a természetet is. Csak csodálni tudom Hercegnő az udvari sétáim alatt az Őn remek müveit a Dragon Vár minden szegletében!
Találtam valamit aminek végső kidolgozását Őnre Hercegnő biznám,amennyiben érdemesnek látja Őn is!




Hódolattal: Főkapitány/Dániel


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 11)

Én csak úgy ajtóstól be..., egy - két frissen talált sárkányossal, biztos elférnek az udvarban.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 11)

garibaldi írta:


> Tündérkék, meg egyszem angyalka, meg manók!
> 
> Gyertek gyorsan, szerencsére bekukkantottam a konyhába,
> hmmmmmmm, hogy itt milyen finom reggeli van!
> ...


Csak óvatosan felség a sok rostos táplálékkal mert még el teccikél csapni a hasinkóját és sajnos (udvari orvosunk)/ házi orvos az az ahogy felénk hívják: házi varázsló/még nincs a nemes udvarban.
Tisztelettel a Te és az udvarnép fő személyzetis mestere.
Ui: Hamarosan névsor olvasást tartok és mindenki kap egy saját névre szóló monogramot is.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 11)

FELSÉGES DRAGONKING!

Napokkal ezelőtti javaslatod nagyon meglepett és jól esett! Főkapitányi teendőim mellett igyekeztem a javaslatodnak eleget tenni,no meg én magam is igy érzek Barátomat illetően!
Köszönöm FELSÉGEDNEK! A többi már a meghivótton áll!

Megküldöm FELSÉGEDNEK amit küldtem Tibi16 Barátomnak,és felhivom FELSÉGED valamint Nemes Udvartartásod figyelmét az ujabb Dragon Land emblémára,mely a meghivó alján található!

Maradok Tisztelettel: Dani Főkapitány.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 11)

Szép napot kívánunk minden kedves Sárkánybirodalom lakónakkiss





Nagyon örülünk a sok fínomságnak amit Fülesmaci főtündérke főzikél,sütikél nekünk





ezt a fincsi velős csontot eldugom nehogy megegyék előlem




megyek kocogni nehogy meghizzak




jajjjj nem férek be a házikómba annyit ettem





további szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 11)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Tisztelt UDVARTARTÁS!*


Az uzsonna és egyben elővacsora elkészült,tálalva!


<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 11)

Mélyen Tisztelt Erinéni!

Természetessen a kutyuknak és cicuknak is a táplálékát is igyekszem a konyha feladatok közé iktatni és kedvezni az állatkáknak!
Most küldök is Dragon Boy-al gyorsan némi finomságot.

Főszakács/Fm.

<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 11)

*Szép Estét Dragonking! Dragon Land Nemes Népe!*

Vecsernye ideje érkezett Dragon Land FELSÉGÉNEK és Udvartartásának!
Kuktáink segitségével igyekeztem izletes vacsorát késziteni.
Egészségére Felség és Mindenkinek!


<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 FELSÉGEDNEK és UDVARTARTÁSÁNAK
KIVÁNOK NYUGODALMAS JÓ ÉJT! Fm.Főszakács 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 11)

Talán mindannyitoknak jól fog esni egy kupica mézes pálinka/hungarikum/,a vacsora előtt.





Egy kis pótlás az édes szájúaknak








Sajnos ritkán tudok jönni mert az új posztom nagyon lefoglal,
meg aztán nagy erőfeszítésembe telik hogy rakoncátlan méheim távol tartsam az ünnepség helyszínétől.
Nem jó lenne ha valamelyik tündérkét megcsípnék.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 11)

Borella tündérkének fogok pár pillangót szabad időmben,





Elkének elénekelném a kedvenc nótáját ha nem bánjátok.





a kis drágák talán a tündértóból kóboroltak el?




Mi lesz szegényekkel ha mamaci nem fogadja be őket



?
Szabadidőmben besegítek egy kicsit,szabad?




Utána gyors fogok Daninak valami bogarat vagy mit is?



ja,ez egy csiga...


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 11)

Ezt a csodálatos ünnepi ruhát találtam ,és egy csomó szeretetet hófehér papírosba csomagolva.Örökké hálás leszek ezért a figyelmességért.

Segítőm még gyors lesepri a hidat.












Sietnem kell,még virágot kell keresnem a méheimnek,ne mintha ők nem találnának de több szem többet lát.
Meg hát én vagyok az akire úgy felnéznek



nem okozhatok csalódást nekik.
Drága sárkányfenségemnek és udvarnépe minden tagjának a legjobbakat kívánom.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 11)

Kérem szépen körözést kiadni a fenti álruhában garázdálkodó
ismeretlen tettesek ellen.. 

Éppenhogycsak el tudtuk zavarni a békésen legelésző nyáj közeléből
őket.. de bizony féltem kicsi családomat


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Május 12)

*Nagyra becsült Dragonking,Uralkodóm!

Mai napon megoldottam és elsimítottam BariZsu ijesztő problémáját:





Megszelidítettem a farkasokat,tehát már Ők is Dragonland-hez tartoznak,és nem ártanak senkinek.
Sőt,védelmüket élvezzük a betolakodók ellen!






A varjakkal pedig egyeztettem,hogy Dragonland szemévé váljanak,ha bármi veszély fenyegetné békés országunkat.

Remélem,Hatalmasságod elégedett munkámmal!
Alázatos híve:
Lilith Angyal

Ui.:Repes a szívem figyelmes és nagylelkű ajándékod láttán,felpróbálásakor döbbenten láttam,hogy tökéletesen rám illik:e gyönyörűséges bordó ruhát kaptam!!

Dani Főkapitánynak nagyon köszönöm,hogy rákerültem a Családfára,gyorsan rohanok keresgélni a járandóságát.
*


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 12)

Kacsa mama már keresésükre indult, a rádióban is bemondatta eltünésüket, nagy erőkkel keresték a kicsiket, hála *Inatir *hogy felkaroltad Őket​






Kacsamama jutalomra fog felterjeszteni Dragon King Őfelségénél.






Ők is izgalommal várták kis pajtásaikat !






Még ez a kis későn jövő is csatlakozik.
*Szerencsére jól végzödött ez a kaland!*​


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 12)

Upsz.. találtunk egy elcsavargott tündérkét... visszaterelgettük a tündérkertbe.. 






A picikéknek hoztunk egy jó kis tornafelszerelést (amit legelés közben találtunk)




jól tudnak majd gyakorolni tornaórán azok is, akik még aránylag nehezen állnak meg a saját lábukon.. 

Babacinak pedig segítségképpen messze földről elhoztuk az álomport szóró tündéreket! Vigyázzatok rájuk, mert nagyon sérülékenyek!


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 12)

Kedves Dani Főkapitány !
Probálkoztam de van még csiszolni való fejlesztési tudományomban de jóakaratom meg volt. Szürke hajam alatt lassabban megy a modern technika alkalmazása, de igyekszem a korral lépést tartani. Ez tellett tőlem :..:mamaci


​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 12)

Hú Mamaci nagyon ügyes vagy!
Udvari piktori pályafutásom alatt már sok meglepetés ért, de ez is bizton közéjük tartozik! kiss






Borella udvari piktor​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 12)

Felséges Királyom Dragonking!​ 




Ezennel az udvari almanachban is megörökítve e jeles pillanatot
elhozatm Dani Lovag, Főkapitány és udvari Címerfestő Mester, Kígyász és Bogarász Különleges Meglepetés Ajándékát, melyet eddig Magad is titokban tartottál, de mivel idő kellett e különleges kincs megfestéséhez, titkon rám bíztad ezen ajándék őrzését az átadás ünepélyes pillanatáig.
Most eleget tettem e nemes megbízatásomnak és elhozatm ezt a rendkívüli királyi ajándékot Dragon Land ifjú Lovagjának, melyet a sárkányországi nagy családfa elkészítésével érdemelt ki.




Íme, Felséged Ajándéka a Kincstárból: az ónix-gyémánt Nagy Kígyó!​ 




​ 
Az én piktori udvari különajándékom Dani Főkapitánynak:





az arany kígyó gyűrű​ 
Nagy szeretettel





Borella udvari piktor


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 12)

és a másik oldalán:

Drága Tündérnépünk (+ angyal és manók)!

Most csak ezt a képeslapot tudjuk küldeni messzi Boszorka országból, 
mondtuk pedig, hogy el kell utaznunk, de mégis majd el felejtettük. 
Meghívtak és velük nem jó ujjat húzni, ezért lázasan csomagoltunk és 
még az éjjel útra keltünk. Reméljük minden rendben megy otthon, jól 
vagytok, kis manóink is egészségesek, meg a cicák-kutyák is. Itt nagy 
hajcihő van, mint vendéglátók a boszorkák igazán nagyon kedvesek. 
Na majd mesélünk Nektek, de pár napig még maradunk. 

Ölelés: Dragonking sk.


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 12)

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="750"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" align="left" valign="top">*Dinosaur Capital of Canada - Drumheller,  Canada*


Egy kis betekintés a sárkánynemzetség eredetébe, Fennen emlitett városkában 
találtatott a legősibb *< SÁRKÁNY SAMU >* régészeti lelet. Sokat nem irnék róla inkább képekkel ilusztrálom a már muzeumban kiállitott leleteket a teljesség igénye nélkül, szubjektiv választasaim alapján.





A táj ahol az Őssárkány nemzetség élt​





















A régészek munka közben





Több generáció végzi odaadással ezt a különös feltáró munkát.






*Ó de szóljatok rám mert annyi érdekes van alig tudom leállitani magam mindent megszeretnék mutatni Őseinkről.

*http://images.google.com/images?q=drumheller%20canada*

Itt akit érdekel sok sok képet megleshet még.
:..::..: mamaci
* </td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 12)

*Szeretett Királyom Dragonking!



*




​ 









Sajnálattal állapítottam meg, hogy itt az udvari almanach lapjain Fülesmaci Főszakácsod ételcsodáit a szomszédos Sötétség Birodalmának gonosz varázslója



láthatatlanná varázsolta (x), így Barbinak sürgősen fel kell venni egy udvari Varázslót



, kuruzslót és orvost, hogy helyrehozhassa ezt a hiányosságot és láthatóvá varázsolja a képeket!

































Addig is Elke udvari Zenész, DJ






és Főnővér



segíthet ápolni a helyzetet, közbenjárhat Dani Főkapitánynál, hogy segítségével az ételkülönlegességek Királyi Memóriatárba mentésével azokat itt ezen almanach lapjain láthatóvá tegye.
Egyébként Fülesmaci Főszakács ételleírásai oly választékosan fogalmazottak, érzékletesek és ínycsiklandozóak, hogy az udvari nép fantáziája szárnyallhat olvastán, el is lehet képzelni, szinte nem is szükséges látni, azonban örömére válna Felségednek és a dragonoknak látványuk, de piktori képességeimet meghaladja ezen szakirányú ismereteket igénylő különleges dragon-ételek ábrázolása. Így a reményem marad, hogy a helyzet orvoslásával mégiscsak láthatom ezen felséges ételeket.












 ​
<CENTER>Röviden vázolom az elmúlt nap eseményeit Felségednek:</CENTER><CENTER>



Aanne Főtündér káprázatos lepkebegyűjtési akciót vitt véghez segédtündérei hadával és erről remek képet is hozott, valamint engem is elcsípett munka közben.



</CENTER><CENTER>









</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>



Akárcsak Mamaci, Főkertészed, aki lenyűgöző parkjával, kertészeti berendezéseivel a világ legszebb kertjét varázsolta Neked, fakultatíve pedig lekamerázta műhelytitkaimat is.



</CENTER><CENTER>









</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>



Barbika udvari Személyzetis szakmai elhivatottságának tanújelét készül adni titokzatos tervével.</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER>



Lilith kisangyal Dani Főkapitány Hüllő és Kígyóbirodalmába tett emlékezetes látogatást, és mint a többi tündér és manó, elhalmozta őt ajándékokkal.



</CENTER><CENTER>Továbbá megszelidítette a BariZsut



és népes családját fenyegető farkashadat és ezzel a veszélyt elűzte.



</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>



Inatir beszámolt mézgyűjtési és Mackófelelősi elfoglaltságairól és fimom nedűt hozott az udvarnépnek Fülesmaci főztje mellé.






</CENTER><CENTER>Ezen felül eltévedt kiskacsákat terelgetett haza, melyről BariZsu Főbárányka is részletesen beszámolt.</CENTER><CENTER>









</CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>



Erinéni udvari Kutyapesztonka tündér kutyatündérekké neveli lassan az ebadta udvari kutyanépséget.</CENTER><CENTER>















</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>



Santane udvari Főcicász kellő becével, simivel és fimomsággal látja el védenceit, akik a megfelelő gondoskodás eredményeképpen az átlagos doromboláson kívül a magasszíntű művészetekben is rendkívüli fejlődést mutatnak.</CENTER><CENTER>









</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>Fülesmaci főztjéből nekik is jutott bőven, akárcsak a kutyusoknak.



</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>



Cathy udvari Főbékász jelenleg távol van a békatótól, átmenetileg segédjei őrzik a kuruttyszót.






</CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>Marisza udvari Elefántszelidítő kisisé szelesen berobbant az udvarba majd sietve távozott, tudtommal még Ázsiában repül elefánttoborzó körútján, majd jön.</CENTER><CENTER>









</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>



Babaci udvari Gyermekfelügyelő tündér is beszámolt neveltjei csínytevéséről.






</CENTER><CENTER>A BariZsutól kapott tornaszerrel azonban kicsit jobban kordában fogja őket tartani, mert a rúd melletti gyakorlatok szórakoztatják és egyben fegyelmezik a gyereksereget.</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>



Szeemi udvari Kellékes és Kincstárnok tudtommal egész nap a Kincstárban kuksol és leltárt készít, ezen felül segített a Dragonoknak Dani Főkapitány ajándékainak beszerzésében.</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>









FagyisSzent udvari Szent és Tornamester elfogadta Felésged megbízatását, így hamarosan fürge és edzett Dragonokat fog faragni mindannyiunkból tornagyakorlataival, melyekkel Felségedet is el fogja kápráztatni. Barbinál a személyzeti irodán már elintézte a felvételével kapcsolatos adminisztrációkat.</CENTER><CENTER>






























</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>









</CENTER><CENTER>Dani Lovag, Főkapitány és udvari Címerfestő Mester, Kígyász és Bogarász átvette ajándékait topikjában valamint itt az udvarban Felségedtől és a Dragonoktól, melyekkel elhalmozták érdemei elismeréseképpen.






</CENTER><CENTER>Dani Főkapitány komoly stratégiát dolgozott ki Felséged és udvarnépének védelmére tanulmányi idejére, míg távol kell maradnia az udvartól.</CENTER><CENTER>










</CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER>Lejegyezte és pengálta Felségedet tudatni ezáltal az Úr e tavaszi napján</CENTER><!--mstheme-->
















Borella udvari piktor és hoppmester




​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 12)

*Felséges Királyom Dragonking!



*

*Az események sűrűsége kapcsán olyannyira megsokasodtak piktori teendőim, hogy a hétvégi tündérhídavatóról készült számtalan festményemet, valamint az eseményről feljegyzett hoppmesteri beszámolóimat, ezen felül a számomra átadott nemes királyi ajándékod tartalmának felfedését a dragonok előtt felséges engedelmeddel a legközelebbi látogatásom idejére hagyom.*





*Borella udvari piktorod



*


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 12)

*Hosszú "legelési útról" hazatérve egy dobozkát találtam a küszöbömön.. A Felséges Sárkánykirály(nő) ajándéka várt..

Izgatottan bontogattam.. és mit találtam benne??




Egy kézi "birkanyíró" készüléket, amely sikeresen szabadít meg az elburjánzott bundácskától.. főleg így a nagy melegben bizony hogy hasznát veszem, mind a saját, mind a kis családom bundácskájának rendben tartására.. kiss:656::656::656::656: Hálásan köszönjük.. kiss
*


----------



## elke (2009 Május 12)

Szép napot kívánok Dragonland Népének és a Felséges Dragonkingnek,

Csodálattal szemléltem a hatalmas munkálatokat ahogy mindenki igyekszik elvégezni Dragonlandban a feladatait....
Inatír mézespálinkájából bizony egy kupicával én is beviritykáltam mikor megláttam BariZsu békés családjára leselkedő veszélyt a segédemet elindítottam relaxációs masszázst adjon Dragonland Kutyusainak akik igencsak
kifáradtak az ismeretlen tettesek üldözésében Íme

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/259779"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/259779" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="225" height="150"></embed></object>


----------



## elke (2009 Május 12)

Tanúja voltam hogyan szelídítette meg Lilith Dark Angyalunk a farkasokat erről most egy szép zenés képes összeállítást hoztam érdemes figyelemre méltatni
Apropó Lilith Dark Angyal olvastad esetleg a Jéghegyek népéről szóló kódexet? Ott említenek Lilith nevű csodálatos teremtményt....

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/330703"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/330703" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="225" height="150"></embed></object>


----------



## elke (2009 Május 12)

Dragonland Kertjében járva az alábbi virágokat csodálhattam meg Mamaci főkertészünk jóvoltából Enya élettől lüktető zenéjével párosítva hoztam a képes beszámolót

<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/133733 width=140 height=115 type=application/x-shockwave-flash></EMBED>

Borella Udvari piktor számára és mindenki örömére hoztam Josephine Wall fantasy külhoni festő képeit tanulmányozás céljára és mivel meghallottam a tündérek karát a Koncz Zsuzsa szintén külhoni énekes édes bús dalát énekelve hát azt is elhoztam gondolat ébresztőnek....Természetesen Dragonland népét mely teli van Tündérekkel egy Angyallal, manókkal, koboldokkal valamint jószándékú az emberi fajhoz tartozó lényekkel....és mint hallom nemsokára a Boszorkányok is csatlakoznak hozzánk....hasonló gond mint a dalban nem érintheti....mégis mint külhon remekét érdemesnek tartottam bemutatni a dalt

<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/138563 width=140 height=115 type=application/x-shockwave-flash></EMBED>

Izgatottan várom Barbi Tündér ajándékát....kiss
Hogy mi lett Füles Tündér csodás ételremekeivel csak a gonosz és áldott CH szerver tudná megmondani....

Borella piktor ajándékát Daniel főkapitány kígyász és bogarász számára nagyon szépségesnek találom és úgy ítélem meg elférnek még a tornyos szobában eme kincsek

Mamaci Főkertész és Tündér Külhoni Dragon képeit megcsodáltam szent tisztelettel ama Dragon Istenek felé....

Megcsodáltam Marissza Tündér sebtében hozott ajándékait is valóban oly fontos számára szeretett hivatása, hogy rohanva távozott, de mi Dragonland népe és szeretve tisztelt Dragonkingje nagyfokú empátiával, türelemmel szeretettel és egyéb nemes erényekkel megáldva várjuk vissza Marissza Tündért és Őrgrófnőt (nem tudom ki hogy van vele Dragonlandban Főleg a Fenséges DragonKing de nekem Marissza tündér neve hallatán mindig hozzácsatolódik automatikusan eme nemes titulus ezért javaslom Őrgrófnői kinevezését is szmomra mindenképpen az marad)

Ismét elcsodálkoztam Daniel Főkapitány ügyességén amellyel a meghívót elkészítette Tibi16 számára....hovatovább muszáj leszek beülni az iskolapadba és eme analfabétaságom megszüntetése céljából tanórákat venni Dániel Kígyász bogarász és nemes Főkapitány úrtól :-D

Mélységes hálámat és köszönetemet fejezem ki Borella Tündér Udvari piktor és hoppmester számára az összefoglaló krónika díszes elkészítéséért amelyet szeretettel és nagy örömmel olvastam....

Babaci Tündér aprónépei szemmel láthatóan jólérzik magukat és ügyesednek....

Szívből örülök Fagyisszent Udvari Tornamesteri kinevezésének elfogadásához
Várom az első tornaórát türelmesen....

Valamint szeemi udvari kellékes és Főkincstárnoki teendőihez kitartást kívánok....

Szeretetem és hálám kifelyezésként elhoztam eme videót az udvar népének....a sárkányland mai napjáról készített beszámolót Ennio Moricone csodás kedves muzsikájával....feltétlen nézzétek meg....szívetsimogató

<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/130937 width=225 height=150 type=application/x-shockwave-flash></EMBED>

Csodás derűs napot kívánok Dragonland Kedves polgárainak és Fennséges Dragonkingünknek is Boszorkánylandban....:-D


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 12)

*FELSÉGES DRAGNKING és DRAGON LAND NEMES NÉPE!*

Ma hosszas körutat tettem és szemre vételeztem Dragon Land főterén a piaci kofákat,megmustrálván az áru felhozatalt.Igyekeztem sok sok alapanyagot bevásárolni,hogy FELSÉGED és Udvartartásod inyencségekkel
tölthesse meg bendőjét.A kukták szorgos kezeinek köszönhetően el is készült már az 1000 izű Dragon menű,melyet máris tálalók.
DJ Elke hercegnővel egyeztetve megállapitást nyert,hogy a Dragon menű nem okoz egészség károsodást,de Fagyisszent Torna Mesterünk mielőbbi
Dragon Tornája szükségeltetik.
FELSÉG természetesen Erinéni Hercegnő egyben az Udvar állatkáinak táplálékait is szemelőtt tartván a finomságok tálalva a cicuknak-kutyuknak.

FELSÉGEDNEK és az UDVAR NÉPÉNEK Jó Étvágyat Kivánok!

DRAGON LAND UDVARI ÉTKEZŐJE.







 FŐFOGÁSOK: 

 




ÉDESSÉGEK: 

 




 




 DESSERTEK: 

 


ERINÉNI HERCEGNŐ KEDVENCEINEK:



 


Engedtessék meg FELSÉG BORELLA HERCEGNŐ RÉSZÉRE 
készitett ajándékom itteni küldése!



 


FELSÉGES DRAGONKING,NEMES UDVARTARTÁS!

Bizom benne,hogy a mai feltálalt Dragon menű nem tünik el ukk mukk fukk csak a bendőkbe...

EGÉSZSÉGÉRE DRAGON LAND URALKODÓJÁNAK és NÉPÉNEK!

Hódolattal: Fm93.Udvari Főszakács.




<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 12)

*
Ajándékom a palota díszítéséhez.. *


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 12)

*
.. és nézzétek mit láttam éjszaka!! *


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 12)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! UDVARTARTÁS! DRAGON LAND!*

Tudatom Felségeddel és Nemes Népeddel,hogy a mai nap dicsőség koronázta tanulmányaim eredményét.Sok sok pirospont és csillag volt 
jutalmam Dragon Iskolában munkáimért! Hazaérkezvén tanulmányi küldetésem követve azonnal Főkapitányi teendőimhez kezdtem és kidolgoztam Barizsuzsi Hercegnő nyájának védelmét,valamint Borella Hercegnőnek szánt ajándékomat,a gyönyörüséges Hercegnők csodálatos táncát végig néztem,de sikerült megszemlélnem a Dragon Land Bölcs Magisztrátusáról készült festményt.
FELSÉG megterveztem Főkapitányi öltözetemet,mely remélem Felséged és Udvartartásod tetszését elnyeri.

Barizsuzsi Hercegnőnek kidolgozott nyáj védelme


<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 Dragonpajzs </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 Dragon Katonák Öltözete</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 


Dani Főkapitány.sk.​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 12)

FELSÉG! Nemes Udvar Népe Dragon Landnak!

Hálával tartozom a Kigyók és Hüllőknél tett látogatásért a sok szép ajándékért! Tudom DragonKing és Dragonland Nemes Népe nem kifejezetten rajong életemhez tartozó szépségeimért,de mint Főkapitány mondom nincs félnivalója Felségednek s Népednek amig engem láttok!

Hoztam ajándékot is.

Piroska kigyóm Mama Főszakács jó voltából éppen falatozik








 Boitatá, a brazil *sárkánykígyó 

 

 *




 azték *sárkánykígyó* 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 


FELSÉG! Nemes Udvartartás További Dragonos Délutánt Kivánok!

Dani.Főkapitány


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 12)

_Köszönöm a sok gyönyörűséget az Ebadta Falka nevében is 1000ölelés és kutyapussszzzzkisskisskissminden kedves Tündérkénekkiss_
_Sajnos én nem tudok ennyi szépséget ide varázsolni ,de amit hozok nagy szeretettel teszemkiss._
_Végre kibontottam az ajándékomat hát ezt csuda szépet találtam benne_




nagyon örülök neki











További szép napot Mindenkinekkisskiss


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 12)

daniel0201 írta:


> Felség engedelmével itt szeretném hálámat kifejezni BORELLA udvari Pictornak.
> 
> BORELLA Udvari Pictornak






Kedves Dani Főkapitány, udvari Címerfestő, Kígyász- és Bogarász úr!
Sajnálattal konstaláltam, hogy az udvari Piktori Igazolványom eltűnt!
Kérlek, ha főkapitányi teendőid mellett időt tudsz szakítani erre, pótold az eltűnt igazolványomat!

Köszönettelkiss
Borella


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 12)

Szeretett Királyom Dragonking!










A Sárkányudvari főbb reszortok listában még található betöltetlen állás.
"









Udvari Főlovász (betöltetlen)"
Ilyen az udvari főlovász állás is. Erre javasolnám a legmegfelelőbb embert, Pipecet, ki lovacskás topikot vezet.​ 
Mély hódolattal




Borella udvari piktor




​<!-- message -->


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 12)

*Szép Estét FELSÉGEDNEK és Dragon Land Udvartartásának!*

FELSÉGED és Nemes Néped egésznapi tevékenységéhez érve tálalva a vacsora!




 Vacsorához teritve 




Főfogások: 

 






 Utóétel


Desszertek



 

 


Dragon Pince



 Itókák 






 Egészségére Mindenkinek!

Nyugodalmas sziesztát és Szép Jó Éjt FELSÉGEDNEK és Dragon Land Nemes Népének! Fm93/ Főszakács




<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 12)

Erinéni drága mi így szeretünk ahogy vagy, maradj ilyen, gyere bármikor második otthonodba a Dragonking udvarba kutyusaiddal és csak sok kiss kiss kiss-t érdemelsz!





Borella udvari piktor​


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 12)

Hódolatom Borella Hercegnő!

Kérése azonnal a potlásra késztetett és máris küldöm a Dragon Postával.
Remélem Hercegnő erre gondolt? Bizom benne,hogy egyéb ajándékomat megkapta Hercegnő?




Az ajándék:


----------



## elke (2009 Május 12)

Babaci tündér és a kis tündérek délutáni szunyókálása....Josephine Wall külhoni festő nagyszerű munkája....

Erinéni tündérke nagyon bájos kutyusokat hoztál igazán örvend szemem és szívem a megtisztelő látogatásod miatt kiss bizony sokszorosan :-D
Fogadd tőlem szeretettel ezt a képet Dragonlandról


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 12)

*CATHY Hercegnő!*

Sajnálom,hogy mélyen Tisztelt Hercegnőt Dragon Land Udvartartásában nem igen vélem látni és hiánya arra késztetett,hogy szerény ajándékomat most közzétéve megküldjem,bizván a Hercegnő mielőbbi visszatérésében!


<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> Hódolattal:

Dani/Főkapitány sk.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 12)

Kedves drakoningok!
A főszakácsunk finom főztjéből úgy belaktam alig tudok mozogni.
Sajnos mindenből pukkadásig ettem magam.
Ami a legszebb hogy ráadásul nem nekem kell mosogatni!
Így hát most legfontosabb teendőm ,egy jó nagy adag semmit tevés,jó nagy adag csak úgy távolbanézés,aztán egy kis hortyogás. Hát nem szép az élet?
Bocsássatok meg ha nagy lustaságomban egy ideig elfelejtenék jönni,majd csörögjetek rám


----------



## fotos65 (2009 Május 12)

Üdv. az udvar népének.
Hallottam hogy az udvari fényképész állása még betöltetlen. Gyorsan jelentkezek is rá, mielőtt még valaki lecsapna erre a jó zsíros állásra.
A gondom csak az hogy előbb ki kell szabadulnom egy gonosz sárkány karmai közül, aki a sziklák alatt tart fogságban.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 12)

*Dragonland lakóinak névsora és az Udvarban betöltött tisztségeik.*

Szép estét kívánok Dragonlandon Mindenkinek.
 Névsorolvasást tartottam, és mindenkinek készítettem egy-egy mozgó emblémát.
 Ha valakinek esetleg tetszik, akkor lehet kérni tőlem hasonlókat.
Az is előfordulhat, hogy valakinek nem tetszik a számára készített embléma, azt szívesen átalakítom a lehetőségekhez mérten, olyanná ami esetleg elnyeri a tetszését. 
*
*






















































































































































Ha valakit esetleg kihagytam volna, az kérem jelezze, és azt is hogy milyen tisztséget tölt be Dragonlandon.​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 13)

Itt mindenki nagyon munkálkodik, köszönet jár a mozgó emblémákért, én használatba is veszem a sajátomat.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 13)

Én lepkés kulcstartók elkészítésével voltam elfoglalva, mindeki kap ilyet ajándékba:


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 13)

Egy ífjú sárkánynak sikerült egyik tündérünket becsapni és szárnyak nélkül hagyni. Szegény tündér búslakodik nagyon, ezért, ha valaki tud, kérem segítsen visszaszerezni tündérszárnyait.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 13)

Küldöm ezt a képet Babacinak, ötletként a kicsik szabadidejének megszervezéséhez:


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 13)

Ezt a vázlatot a fűben találtam kerti sétám alkalmával, kedves Borella piktor, talán te veszítetted el? Ha igen, szólj s én küldöm is a kistündért a képpel hozzád, hogy befejezhesd ezt a remekművet.


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 13)

_Felséges Dragonking és Nagyrabecsült Udvarnépe !
Ezuton tudatom,hogy a DragonLand-i óvodában minden rendben működik ,bár lehet hogy túl sok állompor jutott a gyerekek szemébe mert kissé elszundikáztunk.
_
















































_Köszönjük fülestündikének a finom gyerek tápokat  .

Sikerült kibontanunk az ajándékunkat is aminek nagyon örültek a gyerekek,nagyon köszönjük Felségednek az új hintát és a játékokat.Az össze szerelésnél volt egy kis vita a gyerekek között,mert mindenki segíteni szeretett volna.Úgy döntöttem mindenki kap egy kis feladatot és sikeresen kibékítettem Őkelméket.Meg is örökítettem egy-egy pillanatot a végeredményről.
_<table align="center" border="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="21%">

</td><td width="21%">

</td><td width="17%">

</td><td width="24%">

</td><td width="17%">

</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="21%" height="66">

</td><td width="20%" height="66">

</td><td width="20%" height="66">

</td></tr></tbody></table>
















_Köszönettem Felségednek és Minden Tündérkének egyetlen Angyalkának ,Dani Főkapitánynak mindenért.
Barbi tündérnek külön köszönet az emlémáért amit igénybe is veszek kiss .
Mindenkinek további kellemes napot és Dragonos szórakozást kiss kiss kiss .
_

​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)

Kedves Barbara!
Köszönöm a szép emblémát,már alkalmazom is.



Nagyon tetszik



Ügyes vagy!

Még lustizok picit. Nini ...mi ez a sírdogálás? Honnan került ide ez a csöppség?

Szegény kicsikém ,ugyan miért tört el a mécses



megvigasztaltam most beviszem a sárkányoviba,lehet hogy már éhes?
Vagy csak a cumiját vesztette el.



mindjárt kettőt is találtam,mostmár minden rendben.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 13)

*KÖSZÖNETNYILVÁNÍTÁSOK*





*Kedves és szeretett*

















*!*
Sebtében írt múltkori beszámolóm alkalmával elmulasztottam átvenni Főkapitányságod becses és különleges ajándékát, melyet ezúton köszönök meg hálás szívvel és nagy-nagy örömmel!

Visszakaptam elvesztett udvari Piktori Igazolványomat is, melynek híján bizony nehezen juthatnék be egyes előkelő udvarokba, nem beszélve hitelességem igazolásáról. Piktori mesterségemen túl hercegnői önvalómmal szembesülni ecsettel a kezemben ajándék medalionodon, oly mértékű boldogság számomra, hogy azt el sem mondhatom, kedves Daniel lovag!



Ugyanis ehhez fogható szép képet magamról még nem láttam



, és bár talán túlzás is efféle felértékelésem, de mindenképpen szívet melengető, hogy a Te becses szemedben én ilyennek tűnök fel. Fogadd szívből jövő hálámat e képért különösen!kiss







A Meglelt Igazolvány:



Az ajándék: 
















Mindjárt én is átveszem gyorsan *Barbika *udvari Személyzetis szintén csodás ajándék emblémáját, és mindjárt ki is fejezem nagy meglepetésemen:shock: és köszönetemen túl:656::23:kisselismerésemet e mesteri munkákért, és okvetlenül jelzem, hogy magam részéről én mind a magam ajándékát, mind a többiekét tökéletesnek tartom!




Barbika, itt gyorsan megragadom az alkalmat és az embléma használatba vétele után kitérek arra is, kik kaphatnának még tőled ilyet:




1. TE MAGAD is bizony megérdemelnél egy emblémát, mily nemes szerénységre vall, hogy magadat kihagytad, pedig az udvarhoz tartozol!




2. Fotos is elvállalta hosszas meggyőzések után végre az udvari Fotós megbizatást, mint kiderült, vonakodásának oka az volt, hogy egy gonosz sárkány sziklák között fogva tartja. Daniel Főkapitánnyal értekeznünk kell a kiszabadításáról, hogy munkába állhasson és szabad polgára legyen Dragon Land udvarának. Addig is megérdemel egy emblémát.




3. Svarc udvari Főcukrász buzgón jelentkezett az állásra, azonban munkáját hanyagolta, Felséges Dragon King ellenben felmentést adott neki, mivel betegeskedik szegény, jogosan várat minket a süteményekkel. Addig is Főszakácsunk szeretett Fülesmacink a temérdek finom leves és sültek és miegymás mellett süt nekünk helyette is sütiket és készít desszerteket. Azért emblémát kapjon ő is szerintem, az segít a gyógyulásban.




4. Pipec udvari Főlovász úgy néz ki, elvállalja a felkérést és beáll az udvarba, kapjon ő is szerintem.




5. Marisza udvari Elefántszelidítő átsuhant Dragon Land felett sietve, de amint beszerezte elefántjait Ázsiában, jönni fog ő is, kapjon emblémát, javaslom.




6. Kijuma udvari Tudós csak egyszer jelent meg az udvarban, de invitálom, tudóskodjon többet. Megelőlegezhetsz neki is egy emblémát.

Bookta udvari Kalóz, Tájdi udvari Főkutyász és táncmester, Bea udvari Gyerekfelügyelő társ Babaci mellett, nos ők egyéb fontos elfoglaltságuk miatt még nem jelentkeztek, ha elfogadják a felkérést és sikerül beállniuk az udvarba, akkor kaphatnak majd ők is.












Köszönöm továbbá *Fülesmacinak* a rendkívül finom udvari kosztot, akárcsak Inatir, aki mackópárnán pihegett a tegnapi lakoma után, én is ellustultam a sok finom ételtől és alig akartam haladni a mai festenivalóimmal, de ez dícséret, mert annyira jól belaktam, hogy csak na.




















Köszönöm drága udvari Zenészünknek *Elkének* a csodás külhoni kertészdalt, melyet legszebb daltündérem zengett nagy örömömre. A többi zenéért is hálás vagyok, egyik szebb és aranyosabb, mint a másik.






kiss














Köszönöm *Aanne* Főtündérnek



a lepkés kulcstartót, én az enyémet át is vettem már és bizony az összes titkos fiókom és Garibalditól kapott kastélytermeim kulcsát már felfűztem rá.kiss
Nagyon hasznos ugyanakkor rendkívül szépséges ajándék!





























Köszönöm *Felségednek* felséges Ajándékát is ezúton, íme a csomagom:





Bevallom, még épp csak belekukkantottam, de amit látni véltem benne, az minden elképzelhetőt felülmúlt. A teljes kicsomagolást ezernyi teendőm és a nagy izgalmakra való tekintettel egy kicsit későbbi időpontra halasztom, megvárván a nyugodt és megfelelő pillanatot, amikor mindjárt be is számolhatok itt az almanach lapjain róla.




Egyúttal jó utat és kitartást kívánok Garibaldi Sárkányuralkodónknak a Boszik földjén tett izgalmas és félelmetes látogatásához!






















*Végül de nem utolsósorban köszönöm Mindenkinek, az összes Dragonnak, Tündérnek, Lovagnak, egyszem Angyalnak, Manóknak minden kedvességét, tündérségét és lovagiasságát, csodás érzés ebben a birodalomban élni!









*






Borella udvari piktor









​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 13)

aanne_36 írta:


> Ezt a vázlatot a fűben találtam kerti sétám alkalmával, kedves Borella piktor, talán te veszítetted el? Ha igen, szólj s én küldöm is a kistündért a képpel hozzád, hogy befejezhesd ezt a remekművet.


Bizony drága Aanne Főtündérke ezt a vázlatot én hagytam el a kertben még valószínűleg a hídavató ünnepség alkalmával, nem is csoda, akkora sokaság nyüzsgött és olyan nagy volt a forgatag, én meg vittem a sok vázlatot a hónom alatt, na meg a festékek, ecsetek és az állvány is... hát könnyen elhagyhattam. És mennyit kerestem ezt a vázlatot! De jó, hogy megtaláltad! Hiányzott volna a beszámolómból, melyet még mindig halogatni kényszerülök, hisz annyi szép ajándékot kaptam, hogy a gyönyörködéstől és a hálától nem maradt időm még az almanachba beszállítani az elkészült festményeimet. Nem is baj, legalább most már ez sem fog hiányozni, köszönet érte! kiss


aanne_36 írta:


> Egy ífjú sárkánynak sikerült egyik tündérünket becsapni és szárnyak nélkül hagyni. Szegény tündér búslakodik nagyon, ezért, ha valaki tud, kérem segítsen visszaszerezni tündérszárnyait.


Alább csatolok néhány szárnyat a készletemből, a tündérnek fel kell próbálnia, melyik lesz a legmegfelelőbb. Esetleg Mamaci tündér körbenézhetne a parkban, nem talál-e elveszett tündérszárnyat.
Kapsz két festményt a legújabb szobromról is, melyet rólad mintáztam.

Ölellek
Borella


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Május 13)

*Kedves Aanne Főtündér, én bizony találtam a parkban sétálva tündérszárnyat,de ijesztő módon nem csak egyet! Most átnyújtom Neked őket, kérlek,nyomozd ki,kié lehet,rémisztő a gondolat,hogy ezt mással is megtették...












Kedves Barbi,nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyönyörű emblémámat,tökéletes!!:55::ugras: Gyorsan birtokba is vettem,még a színt is tökéletesen eltaláltad!kiss
*


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 13)

Szép estét mindenkinek kisskiss

Csudi gyönyörű ajándékokat kaptam, a kulcstartóra fűzöm a a velőscsont raktár kulcsát mert állandóan megdézsmálja valamelyik ebadta











az emblémát pedig már használatba is veszem,nekem még sosem volt ilyenem 1000kisskisskissérte. további szép estét


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 13)

Kedves Dragonnép, Tündérek, egyszem Angyal, Lovagok, Manók, Koboldok!
Pipeccel folytatott párbeszédem az ő üzenetével az udvarnak itt található:
(#72)
(#74)
(#77) 
Hamarosan jövök, bontom a királyi ajándékomat és hozom a festményeket a tündérhídavatóról.
Ölellek benneteket














​


----------



## elke (2009 Május 13)

Drága Barbi Nagyon szépen köszönöm az ajándékod kiss

Minden Dragonlandi polgárnak és a látogatóknak is szép estét kívánok !

Aanne tündérke sok boldog születésnapot kívávok neked kiss


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Május 13)

Köszönöm, köszönöm! Micsoda élet zajlik itt az udvarban! Öröm bekukkantani!


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)

Lustálkodásnak vége,nem vezet sehová!
Egy kis ismeretterjesztés:
*A méz nem csak édesség!* *Mézrõl általában*
Egyesek azt hiszik, hogy a méz csupán nyalánkság, csábító édesség. Nem! Annál sokkal több. Igaz, hogy édes, de cukrai olyanok, amilyenek a gyümölcsökben és a szõlõben találhatók. Egyszerûen, könnyen, az emésztõrendszer különbözõ helyein felszívódnak. A méz nem csak édes, de savas is. A méz szerves savai javítják az étvágyat, az emésztést. 
A méz sokoldalú táplálék, ami többféle szükséges anyaggal látja el az ember szervezetét. A méz felveszi a küzdelmet a baktériumokkal, támogatja az emésztést, a májat, a vízkiválasztást, táplálja az izmokat, nyugtató, enyhe hashajtó. Külsõleg sebkezelésre is alkalmas. Melyik más édesítõ szerrõl lehet mindezt elmondani?
*Fontos tudnivalók!*
A mézek fajtájától függõen idõvel megsûrûsödik, kristályosodik, ez függ a méz szõlõcukor és gyümölcscukor arányának összetételébõl. A magas gyümölcscukor esetén a méz sokáig folyékony marad. Amennyiben a szõlõcukor aránya a magasabb, a méz gyorsan sûrûsödik illetve kristályosodik. Ez azonban nem befolyásolja belsõ értékét. A kristályos mézet folyékonnyá tehetjük, ha maximum 40 Celsius fokig melegítjük, de vigyázzunk, mert a magasabb hõmérséklet károsítja a minõségét.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)

*Ismertebb mézek* <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top" width="6%">

</td> <td valign="top" width="94%"> *Akácméz*
Színe: víztiszta, néha halványsárga, ritkábban zöldes árnyalatú. Íze: kellemes, gyengén akácvirág illatú. Sokáig folyékony marad. Nyugtató hatású, ajánlott a gyomorsav túltermelés miatti emésztési zavarok gyógyítására. Fertõtlenítõ hatása miatt fõleg köhögés ellen javasolják. Kisgyermekeknek és idõsebbeknek különösen ajánlatos rendszeres fogyasztása. Natúr fogyasztásra, italok ízesítésére kiválóan alkalmas. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%" height="58"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="2%">

</td> <td width="98%"> *Virágméz*
A mézet értékes mezei virágokról, gyógynövényekrõl gyûjtötték a szorgalmas méhek és emiatt beltartalmilag kiváló méznek számít. Szakemberek szerint a legértékesebb mézek közé tartozik, mivel a természetgyógyászatban is használt különféle növényekrõl származó nektár révén a méz hatás területe is kiszélesedik. Erõsíti a szervezet védekezõ rendszerét. Színe: halványbarnás színtõl egészen a sötétbarnáig terjed, és ez függ a benne lévõ mézek összetételétõl. Hajlamos a kristályosodásra. Natúr fogyasztásra és sütemények ízesítésére kiválóan alkalmas. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="12%">
</td><td width="88%">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)

*Mézkülönlegességek* Vannak tiszta fajtamézek, amelyeket csak azokról a növényekrõl gyûjtenek a méhek, amelyekbõl egy helyen sok virágzik. Egyes növényfajok nektárja fajspecifikus és ennek megfelelõen hatásuk is különbözõ. Ha ismerjük a belõlük készült méz összetételét, tudatosan, célirányosan alkalmazhatjuk.
<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top" width="10%">

</td> <td valign="top" width="90%"> *Selyemfûméz*
Igazi -Hungarikum-. A napfényes Duna-Tisza közén lévõ erdõszéleken, június és júliusban a különlegesen csábítóan illatozó vadontermõ növénybõl a kánikulai napsugarak csalogatják elõ a nektárt a méhek számára. Színe: víztiszta vagy kissé sárgás árnyalatú. Erõs jellegzetes ízû illatos méz. Lassan kristályosodik. Ez a méz tápértékével, nyomelemeivel, ásványisókkal dúsítva erõsíti a szervezetünket. Ami a legfõbb tulajdonsága, enyhe vérnyomáscsökkentõ. Fogyasztása: 4-5 teáskanálnyit naponta. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> ​ <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="12%">

</td> <td width="88%"> *Erdeiméz*
A bódító illatú magyarországi erdõk édes nektárjából a méhek gyûjtötték. Színe: barnától csaknem a feketéig terjed. Tápértékét; a létfontosságú nyomelemeket és a legtöbb ásványi anyagot tartalmazó mézet könnyedén feldolgozza és hasznosítja a szervezetünk. Erõsíti az immunrendszert, növeli az állóképességet. Emésztést kiegyensúlyozó hatású. Beltartalmi értéke kiváló. Fogyasztása: 4-5 teáskanálnyit naponta. 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="13%">

</td> <td width="87%"> *Hársméz*
A virágzásban lévõ csodálatos illatú hársfa bõven ontja a legkiválóbb jótékony hatással rendelkezõ nektárt, amit a szorgalmas méhek összegyûjtenek. Színe: a világos sárgától a közép barnáig terjedõ, rendkívül zamatos. Nyugtató hatású méz, meghûléses betegségre, vagy annak megelõzésére. Ez a természet ajándéka a szervezetünk számára. Fogyasztása: 4-5 teáskanálnyit naponta, vagy hársfatea ízesítésére. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> ​ <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="13%">

</td> <td width="87%"> *Ámorméz*
A csodálatos szépségû Tiszapart legértékesebb cserjés növénye mézelés szempontjából. Júniusban bódító illattal csalogatja a méheket, ösztönözve a természeti kincs begyûjtésére. Színe: tükrös, halványbarna. A méz élettani hatása kiváló. Növeli az érrendszer ellenálló képességét, erõsíti a szívet és szabályozza a szívmûködést. Erõsíti a szervezet védekezõ rendszerét. Natúr fogyasztásra, ételek és italok ízesítésére is kiváló. Fogyasztása: 4-5 teáskanálnyit naponta. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> ​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="16%">

</td> <td width="84%"> *Krém-méz*
Szemet gyönyörködtetõ tavasszal a virágba borult szép sárga virágtenger, az elsõ tömeges nektárt adó kultúrnövény. A repce virágpora és méze, szinte a legtáplálóbb a méhek számára is, ugrásszerûen erõsödnek a tápértékben dús beltartalma miatt. Színe: krémszínûtõl a halvány sárgáig terjedõ, állaga krémszerû. Nagyon értékes méz, mivel közvetlenül szûrés után kerül kiszerelésre és szinte minden alkotóeleme károsodás nélkül kerül a szervezetünkbe. Erõsítõ, fertõtlenítõ és gyulladáscsökkentõ hatású. Jellemzõ tulajdonsága: gyorsan kristályosodik, krémszerû mézként kerül forgalomba. Könnyen kenhetõ. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> ​ <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="15%">

</td> <td width="85%"> *Lépesméz*
Igazi Hungarikum-nak számít. A júniusban virágba boruló csodálatos magyarországi akácerdõk nektárjából és ebben az idõben a méhek által épített, mézzel töltött és lefedett lépszeletbõl áll. Szakmailag is különlegességnek számít. Az akácméznél leírt tulajdonságokat tartalmazza. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> ​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="15%">

</td> <td width="85%"> *Propoliszos-méz*
A benne található mézet sokfajta értékes mezei virágról gyûjtötték a szorgalmas méhek és emiatt, beltartalmilag kiváló méznek számít. A propolisz jelenléte miatt a jótékony hatása fokozottabb. Ez a méz külsõ felhasználásra is alkalmas: baktérium és gombaölõ hatásán, a vírusok szaporodását gátló tulajdonságain kívül fájdalomcsillapító és regeneráló hatásai is érvényesülnek. Belsõleg fogyasztva gyulladáscsökkentõ, mely a légutak, a tüdõ, a vesemedence, és a szívbelhártya gyulladásaira alkalmazható. Gyomor és bélhurut leküzdésében is eredményes, mert egyrészt elöli vagy szaporodásában gátolja a betegséget kiváltó kórokozókat, másrészt tannintartalmánál fogva adsztringensként is közremûködik a hasmenéses tünetek felszámolásában. Jól ismert a propolisz érprotektív, vizelethajtó és vérnyomás- csökkentõ hatása. A klimaxos panaszok enyhítésére, a gyomorfekély, a nyombélfekély és a krónikus bronchitis ellen is eredményesen alkalmazható. A propolisz alkalmazását nem javasoljuk pajzsmirigytúltengésben szenvedõknek, illetve bõrallergiás jelek észlelése esetén. Fogyasztása: napi 3-4 kávéskanállal. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> ​ Vissza a lap tetejére​ *Mézes recept*​ *Karácsonyi mézes*
1.1 kg lisztet tálba szitálunk, 36 dkg (2dl) mézet felolvasztunk, 30 dkg cukorból, 1 dl vízbõl fõzött szirupban és leforrázzuk vele a lisztet, fakanállal összekavarjuk, és hagyjuk kihûlni. 25 dkg margarint 5 tojás sárgájával habosra kavarjuk. A langyosra hûlt lisztet, egy kávéskanál szódabikarbónát, 1-1 törött fahéjat és szegfûszeget, ízlés szerint reszelt citrom vagy narancshéjat tegyünk, végül jól összegyúrjuk a tojásos margarinnal, és ezt kidolgozzuk. Cipózzuk, letakarva pihentetjük. A még langyos cipókat egyenként nyújtjuk ujjnyi vastagra, kiszaggatjuk, kikent, lisztezett tepsibe rakjuk, tojással megkenve világosra sütjük. Hamar sül.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)




----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 13)

*Mi a méz?* A virágok nektármirigyei által kiválasztott édes folyadék, amelyet a méhek összegyűjtenek és a kaptárban mézzé érlelnek.
*Mire jó a méz?* A méz jó édesítőszer. Legősibb természetes édesítőszerünk._* Egészséges*_, mert természetesen édes, mert többféle cukorból áll és számtalan hasznos anyag van benne, mint például szerves savak, vitaminok, enzimek, illóolajok, ásványi anygok, stb. _*A méz jó*_ _*táplálék, *_mert egyszerű cukrai könnyen, gyorsan felszívódnak, mert szerves savai fokozzák az étvéágyat, javítják az emésztést. _*Nem csak édes*_, de zamatanyagainak különböző összetétele miatt változatos ízeket biztosít, mert eltérő színeivel, kellemes illataival kimeríthetetlen választékot kínál.
_*A méz gyógyít *_is. A méz nyugtató. Segíti az elalvást, nyugodt pihenést. A méz támogatja a gyenge szívet és védi a májat.
_*A méz fertőtlenít.*_ Ezért lehet belsőleg torokgyulladásra,külsőleg felületes sérülések gyógyítására használni. A méz enyhe hashajtó. _*Megszünteti *_a gyenge ásványi anyag ellátottságból származó hiánytüneteket. Jó a vashiányból származó vérszegénység kezelésére.
* A MÉZRŐL - tévhitek nékül !* Vannak, akik jóindulatúan óvnak a mézfogyasztástól, _*mert az “hízlal”*_. De mi is a valóság? A méz gyümölcscukrából nem lesz zsír, mert a májban glikogénként raktározódik. A szőlőcukárából sem, mert rövidesen elég az izmokban. A méz tejcukrából sem lesz zsír, mert azt a bél hasznos mikroorganizmusai használják fel. A mézfogyasztás aktívabb életvitelre serkent, ami az elhízás ellen hat. Egyes mézek vizeletelhajtók, súlycsökkenést okozhatnak. _*Cukorbetegek is fogyaszthatják*_ a napi szénhidrát mennyiségébe történő beszámítással.
*A méz nem okoz fogszuvasodást, mert fertőtlenítő anyagai gátolják a fogszuvasodás megindulását.*
*Fogyasztható:*önmagában, ízesítésre teába, tejbe,stb. Ajánlott rendszeresen naponti 2-3 kanálnyi. A méz elősagíti a zöldségeekben lévő ásványi anyagok felszívódását. Nagyon finom a mézes sárgarépa-krém leves, tejes sárgarépalé mézzel.Készíthetünk mézes eper, alma, narancs-saláta, zöldsaláta öntetetek, mézes limonádét, , mézbort, mézes pálinkát vagy liköröket is.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 13)

Szép estét SárkányHonban !

Nagyon nagy boldogság újra hazatérni . Bátorkodtam kincskeresésre indulni ,nagy hajóra szálltam




majd viharba kerültem





s kicsinyke manócska irányított mikor partra vetődtem



s mutatott egy gyönyörűséges nyájat ,el is hoztam ,remélem Barizsu udvari főbárányosunk befogadja őket 





majd elvezetett egykicsit nemoly barátságos helyhez



s lám mit találék Királynőnknek



s ezt



s még ezt is



Remélem elnyeri tetszését s elnézi kiruccanásaimat kiss

Őfelsége ajándékát még őrizgetem,  Barbara ajándékát nagyon szépen köszönöm , tökéletes kiss
Aanne pillangós kulcstartója pont jókor érkezett ,mert a nagy út alatt elhagytam kulcaimat  köszönöm kisskiss


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Május 13)

elke írta:


> Tanúja voltam hogyan szelídítette meg Lilith Dark Angyalunk a farkasokat erről most egy szép zenés képes összeállítást hoztam érdemes figyelemre méltatni
> Apropó Lilith Dark Angyal olvastad esetleg a Jéghegyek népéről szóló kódexet? Ott említenek Lilith nevű csodálatos teremtményt..



*Jajjj,drága Elke tündér,majdnem elfelejtettem Néked válaszolni,nézd el figyelmetlenségemet: Azt az igen terjedelmes kódexet nem olvastam,de már beszereztem,igen érdekfeszítőnek tűnik! Előbb-utóbb időt szakítok reá...
A nevemet azért kaptam,mert névadóm olvasott egy régi feljegyzéskötetet,melynek külhoni lejegyzője,bizonyos Nora Roberts a Kör trilógia összefoglaló-nevet adta,és ebben beszámolt egy Lilith nevű főgonoszról. 
Ugyanakkor létezik egy fura mozgókép-folytatás, Odaát címmel,ahol a főgonosz szintúgy Lilith. A Dark pedig sötétséget jelent,így kerekedett becses nevem, de folyton-folyvást próbálom bizonyítani,hogy a jó oldalon állok...:roll::lol:
*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 13)

Drágáim!

Próbáltunk keresni, valami normális képeslapot, de itt csak ilyet 
árulnak, még ez volt a legvidámabb, hát képzelhetitek a többit! 
Reméljük mindenki jól van és minden rendben. 
Hamarosan indulunk haza, nagyon elfáradtunk és nyomasztó 
ez az örökös sötétség. 

Sárkányos öleléssel:

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 13)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!





_Nagyon szépen köszönöm ezt a csillogó forgó lógót!!!_ kiss

Drága udvari cicáink jól vannak, kettő kivételével még mindig elevenek, bár aludniuk kéne már.










































Óvónéniük



azért szemmel tartja őket, és ahogy látja, hogy elfáradtak, máris ágyba fekteti őket.
























































Egyik cicust kénytelen voltam visszaküldeni mosakodni, mert bizony ismét kimaradt a fülecskéje a mosdásból. 


Egy kiscicát nem találtunk, de ni, ott látom a tökföldön

 , máris megyünk érte! 

Bekukkantottam a kicsinyekhez is
















úgy látom itt is minden rendben van. 

Mivel igen fárasztó volt a mai nap az iskolában, a Tanár Urat elküldtem pihenni.











Jó magam is igen álmos vagyok már, így elköszönök és ráhagyom a cicusokat az óvónénire. (Csak még gyorsan bekapom a vacsimat!  )Jóccakát kívánok!


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 14)

_Drága aanne ,köszönöm a kulcstartót .Már megleltem az egyik lurkónak nagyon megtetszett mert az ágyikójába rejtette el és ezért nem találtuk. 
A szabadidő tervezetet is igénybe veszem mert néha már nem tudok mit kitalálni , hogy lekössem a gyerekek figyelmét.Valahogy igen hiperaktivak manapság .
Eltünt az előbb is az egyik csöpség,ebből biztos kukta lessz mert állandóan fülesmacitól kell vissza rángatnom  .
_




_Minden Dragonlandinak kívánok kellemesen eltölltött vidám ,békés napot kiss .

_


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 14)

*Szép Napot Felségednek és Dragon Land Népének!*

Tudatom az Udvartartásssal,hogy tegnap külhonban jártam és csodálatos hirem van.Dragon Land SC csapata remek teljesitménnyel megnyerte a CH Foci Kupát!
Hazatérésem közben találtam Felségednek és Dragon Land Udvartartásának egy kis ajándékot is.

Egyebekben az ebéd tálalva.

Dragon SC Gyöztes Csapata:



 



 



 A Királyi konyha Kuktái

Dragon Ebéd:



 

 

 



 Desszertek: 

 


Babaci Hercegnő Kis Dragonjainak menűje:



 Már éhesek a lurkok 

 


Az ajándékok:



 

 

 


Felségednek és Nemes Népednek Kivánok Szép Napot!

Fm93/ Főszakács











 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 




<TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt1 id=picturebits><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class="tfoot smallfont" align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 14)

*Felséges dragonking! Hercegnők!udvartartás!*

Hódolatom Felségednek és az Udvartartásnak! A tegnapi napon sajnos hosszas tanulmányaimat kellett folytatni házi korepetátorommal.Igy ma sietvén vissza az Udvarba munkához láttam. A Dragon IC megállt egy ajándék szigetnél és igy FELSÉGEDNEK és a Hercegnőknek,hű Népednek zsebemben tárolt
Dragon tallérkáimból némi ajándékot vásároltam,melyet itt megküldök a tervezett Dragon Expressel.

Dragon Express






Ajándékom Lepke Hercegnőnek
http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...k%C3%A9pek&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=hu&sa=N&start=240<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 

​



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 

 

 

 



 

 

 





 

 


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle> 




​


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
​ 



<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 14)

Tisztelt Dragon Queen és Udvarnépe ​
Kicsit hosszabra nyúlt a beszerző utam, mint terveztem.
Sok sok szép segéd eszközt vehettem meg a kincstár jóindulatú hozzájárulásával
















​A gyep és sövénynyirást könnyitő eszközök.
Erinéni kutyusainak, Barizsu nyájának a külön elkerithető részhez készül a kerités,Babaci gyerköckéinek is a biztonságos terület.

Megyek is folytatom a munkálatokat, némi meglepetést is tartogatok, amivel miharabb szeretnék elkészülni.

Köszönet Brbinak a szép forgó névjegyért , a kulcstartó is jól jön azért is köszönet, a titkos kert kapukulcsa már rá is lett füzve


​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 14)

*Sziasztok Sárkányföld lakói!*
Ha kíváncsiak vagytok a mézzel kapcsolatosan,egy két dologra,ám legyen..
/Az infókat a" Méz Információs Honlap"tartalmazza./ HOGYAN KÉSZÜL A MÉZ?​Mit ad a virág a méhnek?
Az élőlények több milliós törzsfejlődése alatt nagyon szoros egymásrautaltság alakult ki a méhek és a méhes megporzást igénylő növények között. Ezek a növények édes, illatos anyaggal, a nektárral csalogatják magukhoz a méheket, hogy azok táplálkozásuk közben elvégezzék a beporzást. A méhek táplálékgyűjtő tevékenységük során óhatatlanul hozzáérnek a virág portokjához, amelyből virágpor ragad szőrös kültakarójukra.
*



*A virágpor a növények hím szaporító sejtje. A mag és a termés azután alakul ki, amikor a virágpor rákerül a bibére, tömlőt fejleszt és megtörténik a kettős megtermékenyítés. A növényeknél is kialakulna a beltenyésztettség az ahhoz tartozó káros hatásokkal együtt, ha a saját virágpora venne részt a megtermékenyítésben, ezért különbözőféleképpen védekezik ellene, hogy ez ne alakulhasson ki. Az életerős utód létrehozásához egy másik fajtárs növény virágporára van szükségük.A méhek ebben a folyamatban a "postás" szerepét töltik be, amikor táplálék



gyűtés közben egyik virág virágporát akaratlanul átviszik ugyanazon fajhoz tartozó másik növény virágjára, ahol hozzáragad annak bibéjére. Vajmi keveset érne az egész, ha a méhek nem lennének hűek azon a napon egy azon növényfajhoz. Egy méh reggeltől estig ugyanazon növényfaj virágait látogatja, amíg táplálékot talál rajta. Ettől függetlenül ugyanazon kaptár másik méhegyede egy másik növényfajt is látogathat.



A virágpor a méhcsalád számára az egyedüli fehérjeforrás. A méhegyedek ebből építik fel testfehérjéiket, ennek fogyasztása szükséges mirigyeik működtetéséhez.
A virágok szinte versenyeznek a méhek kegyeiért, színes sziromleveleikkel már messziről tetszelegnek, felhívják magukra a méhek figyelmét.



A nektármirigyei illatos édes folyadékot, a nektárt termelik, melynek illata a szelek szárnyán messzire terjed. Az ember szaglása sokkal rosszabb, mint a méheké, de az akác vagy például a hársak virágzását már mi is messziről megérezzük, mert szinte méz-virág illatban fürödnek a fák. A méhek ezeket az illatos nektárcseppeket gyűjtik össze és készítenek belőle mézet.
A virágokon kívül más növényi részeken is kiválasztódhat édes folyadék, amit szintén összegyűjtenek a méhek, de ezek nem képeznek olyan jelentős mennyiséget, mint a virágokból összegyűjtött nektár.
Hazánktól északra és nyugatra található, nagy kiterjedésű, főleg fenyőerdős országokban a méhek nem a virágok nektárját gyűjtik, hanem a leveleken található édesharmatot, más néven mézharmatot. A növényeken található édesharmat arra utal, hogy azon a növényen ízeltlábú kártevők élősködnek. Leggyakrabban a levéltetvek és a kabócák felelősek az édesharmat termelésért. Ezek az élősködők a fiatal növényi részekből szívogatják a levelek által termelt cukros folyadékot. Ez a cukros folyadék -a méhek szerencséjére- nagyon kevés fehérjét tartalmaz. A növényi nedveket szívogató rovaroknak nagyon sok táplálékot kell felvenniük ahhoz, hogy a szervezetük felépítéséhez elegendő fehérjéhez jussanak. Ennek nagy része -amelyik szénhidrátban gazdag-, átalakítás nélkül kerül a külvilágra. A levelekre ragadó édesharmat kiváló táplálékot jelent egyes alacsonyabb rendű gombáknak és a méheknek is.
A rügyek pikkelylevelei között ragacsos növényi anyag, a rügybalzsam található, amit a méhek főleg az őszi időszakban előszeretettel gyűjtenek. A méhszurkot, más néven a propoliszt nem eszik meg a méhek, hanem a kaptár belsejét kenik be ezzel a fertőtlenítő anyaggal, valamint a kisebb rések betömésére is ezt használják.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 14)

Dragon Land Cathy Brekk Hercegnőnek!


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 14)

<table align="center" background="images/hatter.JPG" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="775"><tbody><tr><td rowspan="2" valign="top" width="566"><table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="6" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>Mit csinál a méh a begyűjtött nektárral?
A növények virágaiból összegyűjtött nektár még nagyobb részben vizet tartalmaz, abban a formában nem sokáig tudnák a méhek elraktározni, mert hamar megerjedne. A méz készítésének egyik legfontosabb részét az képezi, hogy a kaptárban található belső munkásméhek az idősebb társaik által összegyűjtött nektárból elpárologtatják a felesleges vizet. A híg nektárt felszívják a mézgyomrukba, elszállítják egy másik sejthez, melyben szétterítik. A levegővel nagy felületen érintkező nektár víztartalma a meleg kaptárban folyamatosan csökken. A páradús levegőt a méhek szárnyrezegtetésükkel keltett légárammal távolítják el a kaptárból.




A nektár és az érlelődő méz felszívása és mozgatása során a méhek garatmirigyéből olyan enzimek kerülnek bele, amelyek az összetett cukrokat egyszerű cukrokká bontják le. A nektár a besűrítéssel egy időben kémiai átalakuláson is keresztülmegy.
A méhek mézhólyagjában található "szelep" szűrő tevékenységet is végez. A nektárba került szilárd alakos elemeket, a virágporokat, az esetleges baktérium és gomba spórákat is képes eltávolítani. Ezeken túl a méhek számára káros anyagok a nektárból a méhek kiválasztó szervébe kerülnek. Természetesen maga az érlelés energia igényes folyamat, a hozzá szükséges energiát a méhek a nektár elfogyasztásából nyerik.
Attól az időtől kezdve tekintjük igazi méznek ezt a kaptárterméket, amikor a víztartalma 18% körüli értéket eléri és a méhek a levegőtől elzárva viaszfedéllel zárják le a mézes sejteket. Ebben a formában a méz hosszú időn keresztül minőségromlás nélkül eltartható, tartalék táplálékot jelent a méhcsalád számára az ínséges időkre. A méhek gyűjtő tevékenységének az a célja, hogy a méhcsalád tartalék élelmet raktározzon el azokra az időkre, amikor a méhek nem tudnak élelmet begyűjteni. A méhek sohasem tudják azt, hogy mennyi élelmet kell elraktározniuk ahhoz, hogy kitartson a legközelebbi hordásig, ezért ha tehetik szakadatlan dolgoznak, kedvező körülmények között jóval többet is képesek begyűjteni.
A méz szüretelése



Abban az esetben, amikor a méhcsalád a szükségleténél több mézet tud előállítani lehetőségünk van arra, hogy a mézfelesleget elvegyük a méhektől. A méz szüretelését a méhészek pergetésnek nevezik, utalva arra, hogy a méz kinyerése során a lépeket meg kell pörgetni ahhoz, hogy a méz kicsapódjon belőlük. A pörgetés gyakorisága nagymértékben függ az időjárási tényezőktől. Kedvező évben akár évente több alkalommal is megtelhet a kaptár, más években például amikor elfagy az akác a méhek a szükségletüknek elegendő nektárt sem képese begyűjteni.
*



*A mézet akkor szabad elvenni a kaptárból, amikor már érett. Akkor lehet érettnek tekinteni a mézet, amikor a méhek a lép 1/3-ad, 1/2-ed részét már lefedték. Másik támpontul az szolgál, hogy a pörgetőből kifolyó érett méz boltozódva folyik az edénybe, csak lassan tud ott szétterülni.
Első lépésként a legizgalmasabb résszel, a méhek mézes keretekről történő eltávolításával veszi kezdetét a mézszüret. A méhek féltve őrzik méz kincsüket, fullánkjuk használatával próbálják távol tartani a mézükre áhítozókat. A méhészek méhbiztos ruhába beöltözve, füstöt használva tudják kiszedni a kaptárból a mézes lépeket. A méheket a legegyszerűbben rázással és a méhleseprő kefe használatával lehet eltávolítani a lépekről. Nagyüzemi méhészetekben méhlefújó berendezéssel, vagy méhszöktető labirintus alkalmazásával méhtelenítik a méztéri fiókokat.



A pörgetés méhektől elzárt helyen, úgynevezett pörgető bódéban, vagy pörgető helységben történik. A modernebb helységek már az élelmiszer feldolgozásra vonatkozó szabályok betartásával készülnek, a padozat csúszásmentes járólappal burkolt, a falazat a plafonig csempézett, könnyen tisztán tartható. Minden olyan eszköz, ami a mézzel érintkezik saválló anyagból készül.
*



*A keretek a külső oldalaikon található viaszépítmények eltávolítása után a fedelező állványra kerülnek. A sejtek viaszfedelét a "fedelezést" azért kell eltávolítani, hogy a sejtekben található méz útja szabaddá váljon. A fedelező villák és kések ezt a célt szolgálják.




A mézpörgető berendezések a centrifugálás elvén működnek. A speciális tartószerkezetbe helyezett és megforgatott mézes keretekből a centrifugális erő hatására csapódik ki a méz a berendezés falára, ahonnan annak aljára csurog. Az alsó csapon keresztül lehet aztán kiengedni a mézet, vagy speciális mézszivattyúval lehet kiszivattyúzni.




A fedelezés és pörgetés során apró viaszmorzsák és levegő buborékok kerülnek a mézbe, amelyektől a frissen pergetett méz opálos lesz. Csak több napig tartó pihentetés (ülepítés) után tisztul fel a méz. Mivel a méz fajsúlya közel másfélszerese a vízének, a belekerült viasz és levegő buborék a méz felszínén gyűlik össze, amelyet lekanalazással egyszerűen el lehet távolítani. Ettől az időtől beszélünk termelői hordós mézről. A mézzel teli 180 kg-os hordókat légmentesen le kell zárni, majd napfénytől védett hűvös helyen kell tárolni az eladásig, vagy a házi feldolgozásig.
Hogy kerül a méz az asztalra?
A méz feldolgozása és a folyékony méz palackozása
A méz feldolgozásának az a célja, hogy a hordós termelői mézek a fogyasztók igényeinek megfelelő csomagolásba kerüljenek, hogy azt követően el lehessen szállítani az elárusító helyekre. A fogyasztó társadalom a pár grammos egy falatnyi reggeliző méztől a több kg-os üveges csomagolásig mindenféle kiszerelésre igényt tart. Magyarországon a méz alatt a legtöbb fogyasztó a folyékony állagú mézet érti, a krémmézet csak nagyon kevesen ismerik és fogyasztják. A krémméz készítését egy külön szakaszban ismertetjük.
A mézek fajtánként elkülönítve kerülnek feldolgozásra. Első lépésben meg kell melegíteni a mézet, hogy a benne lévő kristályok felolvadjanak és a méz viszkozitása is csökkenjen. Ez utóbbira azért van szükség, hogy szivattyúzni lehessen a mézet, és ez szükséges ahhoz is, hogy a méz át tudjon menni a finom szűrőn is, valamint a méz pihentetése során az öntisztulást is ez segíti elő. A méz melegítése során arra kell ügyelni, hogy a hőfok ne haladja meg a 45 C-ot. Az ennél magasabb hőmérséklet már károsíthatja a mézben lévő értékes enzimeket. A megolvadt mézet szivattyú szállítja a szűrőkig, majd a pihentető tartályokig. Ezekben a tartályokban pár nap pihentetés után újból el kell távolítani a méz tetejéről a jórészt levegő buborékokból álló habot, majd ezt követően már letölthető a méz. A nem kellő ideig, vagy nem kellő hőmérsékleten pihentetett méznél fordulhat elő, hogy a méz a letöltés után az üvegben fejezi be az öntisztulást, amit az jelez számunkra, hogy a méz tetején, az üveg szélén jelenik meg a habcsík, ami ugyan nem káros a fogyasztóknak, de esztétikailag semmiképpen sem kívánatos.
*



*A kisüzemi töltésnél alsócsapos hordókból történik a méz töltése, nagyüzemekben automata többfejes töltőgépeket használnak. A töltésnél még arra kell figyelni, hogy kellően visszahűljön a méz és ne túl magasról zubogjon bele az üvegbe, mert különben ismét levegő buborékok kerülhetnek bele.
 A töltés után következik az üvegek zárása, címkézése, zsugorfóliázása, vagy dobozolása.
Krémméz készítés
A hazánktól északra és nyugatra lévő fejlett iparosodott országokban a méz jelentős hányada krémméz formájában kerül a fogyasztók asztalára. Ezekben az országokban főleg gyorsan kristályosodó mézek teremnek, amelyek rövid idő alatt újból megkristályosodnának az üzletek polcain lévő üvegekben, aminek hatására már nehezen lehetne eladni azokat. Az újbóli visszamelegítés pedig a méz minőségét ronthatná. A folyékony mézet nagyon nehezen lehet csepegés nélkül elfogyasztani, ami főleg a kisgyerekes családokban jelent problémát. A fogyasztók felismerték a krémméz fogyasztásának előnyeit és fokozatosan áttértek arra.
A krémméz nem más, mint mikrokristályos, krémszerűen kenhető méz, ami semmiféle idegen anyagot nem tartalmaz.



A mézfélék különbözőféleképpen kristályosodnak, van olyan, amelyikben nagy szemű, durva kristályok képződnek, van amelyikben a kristályos és a folyékony rész kettéválik, és van olyan is, amelyikben nagyon apró kristályok alakulnak ki, és az egész mennyiség állaga hasonló lesz. A krémméz készítésének az a felismerés adta az alapját, hogy a folyékony mézbe helyezett kis mennyiségű krémméz megfelelő eloszlatás után képes megváltoztatni annak kristályosodási tulajdonságait.
A krémméz készítése annyiban különbözik az előzőekben ismertetett méz feldolgozási technológiától, hogy a méz szűrése után a megfelelő hőmérsékletű mézbe kis mennyiségű, előzőleg félretett krémmézet kevernek bele. A krémméz eloszlatását olyan klímatizált helységben lévő keverő tartályokban végzik, amelyekbe motor hajtotta spirális lefutású, vagy propellerszerű keverő szárak merülnek. A keverést naponta több alkalommal meg kell ismételni. Az oltó krémméz mennyiségétől függően a végtermék egy-két hét alatt elkészül. Üvegben, margarinos dobozhoz hasonló csomagolásban kerül a fogyasztókhoz.
A krémmézet a folyékony méztől eltérően hűvös helyen kell tartani, mert például nyáron a nagy melegben megolvadhatna. A visszaolvadt krémméz újbóli krémesítésére a háztartások nincsenek felkészülve, érdemesebb az ilyen mézeket sütésre felhasználni. A visszaolvadt krémmézet a levegőtől elzárva kell tartani, mert különben a méz a levegőből vizet szívna magába, a fölső réteg meghígulhatna, akár meg is erjedhetne.




Bocs ha valakit túlterheltem ezzel a sok infóval. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td width="18">
</td> <td width="22">
</td> <td width="20">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" height="5">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td rowspan="3" width="15"> 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top" width="180"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 14)

Jó estét minden Sárkány land lakónakkissépp jókor érkeztünk vecsernye idő van,rengeteg a fincsi falat.
Nagyon szeretjük a mézet nagyon köszönjük Inatir főtündérke részletes ismertetőjétkiss




Felfedeztünk ma egy csodálatos vidámparkot








ilyen csuda dolgok vannak benne

a tündérkert játszóterén ez a látvány fogadottkiss




elfáradtunk a sok csodás élménytől mindenkinek szép álmokat,jó éjt kívánunk


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 14)

Dragon Land! erinéni Hercegnő!

Ma konyhafüszerek gyüjtögetése közben végre sikerült megcsodálnom a Hercegnő gyönyörüségeit,kiket rögvest lencsevégre kaptam a Dragon Mobil
jóvoltából.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 14)

FELSÉGES DRAGONKING!

A mai Dragon Piaci vásárlási körutam alkalmával igyekeztem Felségednek
egy ajándékra szert tenni és ezuton kivánom átadni FELSÉGEDNEK.

[FONT=book antiqua,palatino] *Brilles sárkány smaragd szemmel* selyem szalagon:[/FONT]


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 14)

Kedves Dragonnép, Tündérek, egyszem Angyal, Lovagok, Manók, Koboldok!

Sajnos a gépem kicsit lefagyott, most meg kicsit el kell mennem, így megintcsak halogatni kényszerülök jöttömet közétek.
Fülesmaci finomságaiból azért beettem és megvakartam Erinéni kutyulijainak fületövét sebtében, meg Santane cicáit is megsimiztem.

Honap este talán sikerül folytatnom dragonlandi művemet,
addig is ölellek benneteket


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 15)

JÓ REGGELT DRAGON LAND!

Utra kelek a Dragon Suliba sajnos,de Felséges Dragonking és az Udvartartás védelméről távollétem idejére gondoskodtam.A legjobb Dragon Paripával száguldok oda-vissza.Szép Napot Dragon Land!







Dragon Land Birodalmának védelme:






Dani Főkapitány.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 15)

Sziasztok ,szép estétkiss



<!--mstheme-->

hoztam Nektek egy nagyon édi versikét,remélem tetszik

Weöres Sándor: A kutya-tár<!--mstheme-->

Harap-utca három alatt
megnyílott a kutya-tár,
síppal-dobbal megnyitotta
Kutyafülű Aladár.
Kutya-tár! kutya-tár!
Kutyafülű Aladár!

Húsz forintért tarka kutya,
tízért fehér kutya jár,
törzs-vevőknek 5 forintért
kapható a kutya már.
Kutya-tár! kutya-tár!
Kutyafülű Aladár!










Drága Borella tündérke köszönjük megtisztelő fülvakargatásodatkisskiss
1000kutyikisskisskissés ölelés Mindenkinek


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 15)

Most nagyon dolgoznak a kicsikék...


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 15)

*Most kicsit több időt tudok majd tölteni a Felséges DragonLegelő karbantartásával, mert kényszerű itthonmaradásom elősegíti a gyakori legelészgetést. (Kificamodott a bokám, elszakadt részlegesen a bokaszalagom, így kényszerpihenőre ítéltettem.:shock
Gyorsan meg is ragadom az alkalmat, hogy megköszönjem a pörgő-forgó medált, amit rögtön használatba is vettem, a lepkés kulcstartót, a bariállomány bővítését (nagy szeretettel fogadtuk külhoni társainkat) valamint az új kerítésünket..  Mindezekért ki-ki fogadja millió kisskiss!! 

Bicegős tisztelettel*


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 16)

Drága Inatir, te már-már angyal vagy ezzel a hatalmas mézismertető munkáddal!:00:
Én a magam részéről a mézimádók táborához tartozom. Hálás köszönetem a méztudományért! kiss És gratulálok, nagyon jól koordinálod a méhecske-hadadat!\\m/

Danika Főlapitány, neked is hála és köszönet DragonLand védelméért és a kiváló stratégiáért, pláne míg távol vagyunk és még Erinéni kutyusai is álmosan pislognak meg szunyálnak.:656:kiss

Erinéni a Weöres-vers elragadó, és persze kutyafülek vakarását szívesen bárhol bármikor...kiss:..:

Fülesmaci, csodás ajándékod nagy meglepi lesz felséges DragonKingünknek és Cathy főbékászhercegnőnknek is! :23:kiss

Mamacinak további jó munkálkodást kívánok a gyönyörű kastélykertben, látom, nagyon alakul... az a sövény, az a barikerítés... szép lesz!kiss:55:

BariZsunak meg GYÓGYULÁST mihamarabb, ne kelljen a réten bicegve legelésznie, mert nagyon elfárad! kiss kiss kiss (a gyógyuláshoz több kiss kell)


Remélem Felséges DragonKing/Queen is hamarosan visszatér a messzi és sötét Bosziföldről, ahol csak holdsugaras képeslapok kaphatók ide a vidámság és kellem földjére, Honába! kiss


Nemsokára bontom királyi ajándékom kiss


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 16)

_Drága DragonKing és DragonLand nemes népe!
A napunkat szórakozással töltöttük a gyerekekkel az ámulatba ejtő vidámparkban.
Egy sátorban vetítettek,bekukkantottam és ezt a csodás képeket láttam a DragonLandi tündérkékről.Elhoztam,hogy Ti is megnézhessétek. 
<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lG4bKfEf7m4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="312" height="258"></object>

További kellemes hétvégi pihenkélést kívánok minden kedves DragonLandinak.
_


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 16)

Jó estét DragonLand miden kedves tagjának!

Annyi minden történt az utóbbi időben,lehet kicsit hosszú lesz elmesélnem.
A tündérkert játszóterén töltöttem kis időt a gyerekekkel,
mondanom se kell nagy élmény volt.

Erinéninek gratula a szép versért.A kutyusai is aranyosak.








Utána leheveredtem a jó puha fűbe BariZsu udvari főbárány legelőjén, hát van még egy-két hepe-hupa.Mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánok.
Küldök egy segítőt eligazítani ,nehogy más is ilyen balesetes legyen.








Dani kapitány nagyon odaadóan végzi a feladatát, elismerésem.








Megcsodáltam Fülesmaci fenségesnek szánt ajándékát.




Egy ilyen gyönyörű darab láttán szeme-szája tátva fog maradni.

Udvari főpiktorunknak köszönöm az elismerést. Mivel segítőket kaptam tőle így őket is munkára fogtam.






















ez meg itt a végén én vagyok



.
Ja és meghívta a haverjaimat is ,hogy segítségemre legyenek a mézpörgetés alkalmával.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 16)

A haverokkal szabadidőnkben ,elmentünk egy kis beszerző körútra, Fülesmacit szeretnénk meglepni.Ez lesz a következő témám,
addig is ezer pusz mindanyiótoknak.


----------



## fgaber3 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## fgaber3 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## fgaber3 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## fgaber3 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## fgaber3 (2009 Május 16)

Háát ezeket találtam, de ittvan pár gif is:


----------



## fgaber3 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 17)

Kedves sárkánylandi polgárok!

Úgy gondolom, eljött végre az ideje, hogy egy kicsit megmozgassuk tagjainkat a nagy téli eltunyulás után. Íme a bemelegítés néhány mozdulatban.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CYeXNUKERQk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CYeXNUKERQk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## drwhite (2009 Május 17)

gynorbi írta:


> Tudtok egy jo kis sarkanyos filmet? De ne a Susu-t mondjatok, mert azt mar rongyosra neztem!



Sárkányszív mondjuk... az jó film


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 17)

Drága Tündérek, egyszem Angyal, Manók, Főkapitány Úr és Tornamester Úr!

Megérkeztünk végre valahára! A mindenhol jó, de legjobb itthon igaz mondás, kivéve a Boszik országát, mert ott nem jó. Csak úgy hunyorgunk a napfényben, annyira elszoktunk tőle. Képzeljetek el egy nagy sűrű erdőt, hatalmas fákkal, melynek koronái összeérnek. Lejjebb szinte teljes sötétség. Nincs se virág, se fű, se semmi, csak az állandó köd és nyirkosság. Rémes hely. A vendéglátók pedig igazán kedvesek voltak, igyekeztek marasztalni, de mondtuk, hogy tovább nem maradhatunk, fontos államügyek szólítanak minket és lóhalálában hazajöttünk. Mikor végre kikeveredtünk abból a sűrű sötét rengetegből már fellélegeztünk, és amikor messziről megpillantottuk Sárkányföldet megdobbant bizony sárkányszívünk. Most egy nagyot alszunk a napon elnyúlva a gyepágyon, utána körülnézünk mi is történt azóta itt minálunk. 

Mindenkinek nagy örvendő és üdvözlő ölelés

Dragonking 
sk.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 17)

garibaldi írta:


> ...Most egy nagyot alszunk a napon elnyúlva a gyepágyon, utána körülnézünk mi is történt azóta itt minálunk. ...


Na és tornázni meg ki fog?


----------



## bea80 (2009 Május 17)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Május 17)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Május 17)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 17)

Drága Tornamester Úr!

Mi is fontosnak érezzük a testmozgást, ezért alvás után előírásod szerint természetesen shaonlin módon bemelegítünk és futva nézünk szét a birodalmunkban. Azt a 3 féle spárgát a végén viszont már nem vállaljuk, e miatt elnézésedet kérjük.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 17)

Tudom hogy nagyon ciki, de én most rögtön máris felmentést kérek tornából..  Meglehetős fájdalmaim még a lépegetést is megakadályozzák, nemhogy a kocogást, meg a spárgázást..  Már a látványra is sírva fakadtam! :12:


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 17)

Semmi gond, drága DragonKing őfensége! Én bevállalom a három spárgát - ha lehet házi kivitelben.
Van vékony és van vastag kötözőspárgám, valamint levesnek való spárgám...


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 17)

BariZsu írta:


> Tudom hogy nagyon ciki, de én most rögtön máris felmentést kérek tornából..  Meglehetős fájdalmaim még a lépegetést is megakadályozzák, nemhogy a kocogást, meg a spárgázást..  Már a látványra is sírva fakadtam! :12:


 
Te szegénykém!
Küldöm máris a gyógyítópuszi!!! kiss


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 17)

Borelle Cicusai Santane segédletével példamutatóan vettek részt a tornaórán.


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 17)

A kerités épités nagyon szépen halad hamarosan elkészül.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 17)

​ 
Kedves Udvarnép, Dragonlandi pajtások, kedves udvari Tornamester!
Én Santane macskoszaival tornásztam





























Volt aki a talajtornát részesítette előnyben
Én a művészi torna felé hajlok inkább:















De a legtöbben a szabadban edzenek























Aanne tündér lepkéi vezényelték egyik-másik gyakorlatot
És persze saolin macskák is akadnak








A lelkes macskák Erinéni lusta ebeit késztették egy kis mozgásra:















Az egereket nem is kellett nagyon bíztatni:




És Inatir mackói sem lustálkodtak:




Végül is mindannyian jót mozogtunk (bár a spárgával egy macskosz se próbálkozott - egyelőre)















Nyelvkilógatva üdvözöllek benneteketkiss
(...és a tornától kinyúlva és egyéb sürgős elfoglaltságaim miatt kicsit még mindig távolmaradva halasztom királyi ajándékom kibontását és a képes beszámolómat a hídavató ünepségről)














​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 17)

​ 
Drága Erinéni udvari Kutyapesztonka!





Ezúton gratulálok eredményes kutyaoktató-nevelő munkádhoz!kiss
Mamaci is örülhet, hogy parkja épsége-tisztasága biztosítva van!











​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 17)

Drága Mamaci udvari Főkertészünk!




​
Ezt neked hoztam gyönyörű kertedbe a kerti tóbakiss


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 17)

Kedves Babaci udvari Gyermekfelügyelőnk!
A te kis neveltjeidet is lefestettem az udvari torna- és balettórán:


















Élvezettel tanulmányozták a gyakorlatokat az udvari tornaiskola könyvben:


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 17)

Szép estét Kedveseimkisskiss

Nagyon köszönöm Borella főtündérkepiktor elismerő szavait,bizony-bizony mi természetesnek vesszük,hogy összetakarítjuk magunk után a kutyagumitmert mi nagyon jólnevelt kutymorgók vagyunk







BariZsunak mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánunkkiss
Ha majd elkészül a kerítés díszítő elemnek talán jó lesz remélem nektek is tetszik


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 18)

DragonKing és Dragon Land Nemes Népének Kivánok Szép Napot és Kellemes Hetet! Ma már finomságok készülnek ebédre.A 7 végét külhonban rendezett Dragon Szakács versenyen kellett Felséged és Nemes Néped képviselnem.

Dragonking Felségnek:






erinéni Hercegnőnek:






Tájdi Hercegnő:




Fagyis Hercegnek torna ajánló:






Borella Hercegnőnek:





Cathy Hercegnőnek:






Elke DJ.Hercegnőnek:





Fotos Hercegnek:



Marissza Hercegnőnek:





Barbi Hercegnőnek:





Bookta Kalózunknak:





Santane Hercegnőnek:





Aanne Hercegnőnek:








Inatir Hercegnő:





Daniel Főkapitány:





Babaci és Bea Hercegnőknek: 

 

 




 Svarc Hercegnek: 

 

Mamaci Hercegnőnek: 

 



DRAGONKING FELSÉGÉNEK: 

 

FELSÉGEDNEK és Udvrtartásodnak ajánlanám a hétvégére:








 
Minden barlangban lakik egy sárkány. Minden várban él egy hercegkisasszony.
A DOMICA RESORT egyedi mesés park tervezetét mutatja be a gyermekeknek nemzetközi mesék és középkori várkastélyok mintáinak felhasználásával.A parkot 15 interaktív objektum alkotja, melyek megelevenítik a mesék világát.
Minden kis herceg és hercegkisasszony átélheti a mesék és fantázia világának csodáját, egyúttal részeseivé válhatnak az izgalmas történetek és varázslatok birodalmának, ahol ismeretlen fogalmak a könny és szomorúság. 
A kalózokat és vizitündéreket úgyszintén kalandokkal várja és elvarázsolja a gyermek-vízivilág.
Azokat a gyerekeket, akiknek már a kisujjukban lesz a vízivilág és a sárkányszív, megállás nélkül várják az animációs programok, ahol új csúcsbarátokra találhatnak.




























Kijuma Tudos Hercegnőnek:


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 18)

FELSÉG! Dragon Land Nemes Népe!

Barangolás és füszer gyüjtögetés közben találtam:


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 18)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Nemes Dragon Land Udvartartása!*

A mai Sárkány menü:

Tárkonyos Szarvasragu Bográcsban












Barackkal töltött pulykamell áfonya szósszal






Fetasajtos saláta szaftos, fűszeres natúr hátszínnel.






Panpepato...mandulás sütemény mogyoróval, dióval, fenyőmaggal, grappába áztatott mazsolával, cukrozott gyümölcsökkel, kakaóval, mézzel és fahéjjal készítve, vaníliafagylalttal tálalva.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 18)

Felséges Dragonking! Hercegnők és Hercegek!

A hétvégét pihenéssel töltöttem Dragon Land védőivel és azért némi munka is adódott.A Sárkány rádiót hallgatván tudomásomra jutott,hogy Dragon Land Felségének és Nemes Népének is azért kellemes hétvégéje volt.
Stratégiát kell készitenem az udvari Hüllő tartást illetően valamint Dragon Land erős UV sugárzástól való védelmében.
Kivánok Felségednek és Mindenkinek csodálatos SÁRKÁNYOS hetet!





Az uj DRAGON Cimeres pajzs... 


Dragon Land legujabb lakója...

 Jó harcos lesz...

FELSÉG éjszakai portyázás közben találtam meg Dragon Fruitot...


 


*A Tündérsárkány*
*Más néven: Pillangósárkány*​ 





A Tündérsárkány (Fairy Dragon) apró, pillangóméretű sárkány. Szárnyai is inkább egy pillangóéhoz hasonlítható. Első pillantásra csak úgy tünnek, mintha egy csapat, repkedő virág játszana a réten. Az elbájolt, elvarázsolt erdőkben, réteken élnek, de a városokban is előfordulhatnak. Ha megtámadják őket egyszerűen eltünnek, mintha ott sem lettek volna.​ 




A tündérsárkány nem kedveli az erőszakot, harcba szinte sohasem bocsájtkozik, kivéve a hímek a párzási időszakban. Tojásaik akkorák, mint a béka petéi... sőt... feleakkorák szinte. Egy levélből kis tölcsért formálnak és a nőstény abba rakja le a tojásait. A hím elszántan védi a fészket, míg a kicsik ki nem kelnek, és a nőstény vissza nem tér zsákmányszerző körútjáról.
Étlapjukon apró rovarok és kukacok, kisebb pillangók szerepelnek, de beérik a gyümölcsökkel, bogyókkal is, de leggyakrabban a virágok nektárját szokták szívogatni.​ 




A sárkány a legnagyobb ismert teremtmény, amely repülni képes. Hogy hatalmas testét fel tudja emelni a levegõbe, fiziológiai felépítésének különböznie kell a hüllõkétöl.
Szárnycsontjai széles vállához illeszkednek, ami az erõteljes szárnyizmokat tartja. Mindehhez olyan egyedülálló tagolás szükséges, amely más fajoknál ismeretlen. ​ 



Akadnak olyan sárkányok, akik jártasak a fekete mágiában, és az ördög szolgálatában állnak. Erejükkel elbûvölik a sárkányszolgákat, akik még a sárkány halála után is õrzik annak felhalmozott kincsét. Ezek a félelmetes teremtmények gyakorolják a fekete mágiát, és tapasztalt varázsló segítsége nélkül igen nehéz szembeszállni velük.​ 




​ 
A sárkány (Drago drago) állandó testhõmérsékletû állat vagyis melegvérû teremtmény, aki belsõleg tudja ellenõrizni testhõmérsékletét. Ez a tulajdonsága képessé teszi arra, hogy igen kiterjedt életterén belül képes legyen elviselni különféle éghajlatokat, s hogy az év minden szakában éjjel is, nappal is aktív tudjon maradni; a hüllõktõl eltérõen nem függ a nap melegétõl. A sárkánynak rendszerint van szárnya, a csontjai pedig üregesek, ezáltal könnyebbek. Léteznek a távoli múltból itt maradt sárkányok, akiknek rövid lábuk van, és hiányzik a szárnyuk. Ezek a ritka túlélõk intelligensek, meglehetõsen agresszívek, és egyetlen fajhoz tartoznak, amelyet a "mélység férgei"-nek neveznek, és amely faj a kihalás szélén áll. Ezek az állatok nagyon sokáig élnek. Vannak feljegyzések olyan sárkányokról, amelyek ötszáz, sõt ezer évet éltek, de olyan sárkányról nem tudunk, amelyik végelgyengülésben múlt volna ki. Sokkal inkább balesetnek, betegségnek vagy kérlelhetetlen ellenségének, az Embernek köszönhetõen pusztul el.
Hajlamosak a betegségre, és a legalattomosabb kórok családonként változhatnak. A tûzsárkány esetében a legveszélyesebb betegség a "pikkelyrozsda", ami végzetes is lehet. A "Seline dementai" a földi sárkányok között a leggyakoribb, míg az akut gyomorhurut non virginae fõképpen a vízi sárkányokat támadja meg, akiknek igen érzékeny gyomruk van.
Hatalmas ereje ellenére a sárkány idõvel veszít agilitásából, s könnyen áldozatául esik egy magányos, ám kegyetlen sárkánygyilkosnak, a páncélos Ichneumon-nak. Ez a mocsárlakó - amit Plinius az A természet históriája címû mûvében mint órsó formájú sárlakót ír le, s aminek testét kemény páncéllapok fedik - a sárkányok halálos ellensége. 




​



 

 

 

​ 


 

 

​ 




​AJÁNDÉK FELSÉGEDNEK!


Ajánlanám Mamaci Hercegnőnek a Dragon Land Csodálatos udvarába​ 




​ 
Hódolatom Mindenkinek! Daniel Főkapiány.​


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 18)

Hódolatom Bari Zsuzsi Hercegnőnek!


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 18)

DragonLand fenség ,és udvarnépe!

Mai látogatásom alkalmával fény derült a következőkre:
"A 7 végét külhonban rendezett Dragon Szakács versenyen kellett Felséged és Nemes Néped képviselnem."-Fülesmacitól idéztem.
Sajnos erről már lemaradtam,de főszakácsunknak még sok dolga akad
e népes család táplálásával.

 Miközben a mézelő virágok után kutattam,rádöbbentem mivel tudnám segíteni az ő fáradságos munkáját.
A saját kertemben szétnéztem,és úgy gondoltam ,kincseim felajánlom
segítve ezzel a konyhára való fűszerek,és egyebek pótlását



kakukkfű



citromfű



menta



medvehagyma



feketegyökér




fél méteres bab



bazsalikom



articsóka



mángold




vérehulló fecskefű



paradicsom



Fűszerpaprika



fokhagyma




Jászberényi laskagomba,/a sószóró csak azt érzékelteti mekkora ez a gomba/




Természetesen a virágporgyűjtés folyamatos

Remélem hasznát veszed kincseimnek,és sikerült örömet szereznem velük.

Továbbá itt köszönöm meg hogy ezen a virtuális helyen eltölthettem a szabadidőm ,sorba jártam a szobáktól kezdve a szóval mindent:
*DR - Virtual Tour*


Csodálatos élmény volt!
A feltálalt finomságoknak megint nem lehetett ellenállni.

Na de a Fagyis torna javaslata már nagyon megterhelő volt így teli gyomorral.
Legközelebb kaja előtt próbálom meg magam kicsavargatni,a spárgát kerülvén.

Főkapitányunk sárkány ismertetője bővítette eddigi semmilyen ismereteimet.
Szép kis anyagot gyűjtöttél össze,köszönöm, hogy közkincsé tetted.





Inatir Hercegnő:



Ez meg én volnék ahogy ti láttok.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 18)

Köszönet a sok szépségért amit itt Sárkány landban kapunk élvezettel olvasgatunk és gyarapszik tudásunkén is hoztam Nektek egy nagyon szép kutyis verset,fogadjátok szeretettelkiss

Babits Mihály: Ádáz


Ádáz kutyám, itt heversz mellettem.
Amióta a gazdád én lettem,
ez a hely a legjobb hely tenéked:
nem érhet itt semmi baj se téged.
Rajtam csügg a szemed, hív imádás
együgyű szálán csügg, boldog Ádáz.

Mert boldog ki jámborul heverhet
valami nagy, jó hatalom mellett.
S te jámbor vagy, bár olykor asszonykád
bosszújára megrablod a konyhát
s csirkét hajszolsz vadul a salátás
ágyakon át: jámbor, noha - Ádáz.

Elcsavarogsz néha messze innen,
el is tévedsz kóbor hegyeinkben;
avagy titkos kalandjaid vannak.
Ág tép, gonosz ebek rádrohannak,
zápor is lep, szőröd-bőröd átáz:
ázva, tépve jössz vissza, kis Ádáz.

Visszajössz, mert ugyan hova mennél?
Hol lehetne egyéb helyed ennél?
Szimatodból ezer láthatatlan
ösvény vezet téged mindenhonnan
hívebben, mint bennünket a látás:
minden ösvény _ide_ vezet, Ádáz.

Tudod, hogy itt valaki hatalmas
gondol veled, büntet és irgalmaz,
gyötör olykor, simogat vagy játszik,
hol apádnak, hol kínzódnak látszik:
de te bízol benne. Bölcs belátás,
bízni abban, kit nem értünk, Ádáz.

Óh, bár ahogy te pihensz lábamnál,
bizalommal tudnék én is Annál
megpihenni, aki _velem_ játszik,
hol apámnak, hol kínzómnak látszik,
égi gazda, bosszú, megbocsátás,
s úgy nem értem, mint te engem, Ádáz!

nagyon szép hetet kívánok szeretettelkiss


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 19)

Mélyen tisztelt DragonKing és DragonLand lakói!

Míg cicáink békésen játszadoztak, addig én régi képeket nézegettem DragonLand lakóiról  :


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 19)

_Szeretett DragonKing !_ _Drága DragonLandiak !
Sűrgős meseírás késztetés tört rám,egyre csak támadtak a jobbnál -jobb gondolatok,hogyan is tudnám mesébe írni DragonLand születését.
Íme a kezdetek :
Egy kisfiú jóvoltából -DragonLand vált a topikból.
Okos gyerek szüleménye-lett DragonLandnek címere.
_




_

Elkészítvén ajándékát-Garibaldinak átnyújtván,
Lett így nékünk Őbelőle-Garibaldi Őfelsége.
_






_

Népét bölcsen vezetgeti-ezért Sárkányföldön mindenki szereti.
S hogy kinek mi lett a dolga-átnyújtom Néktek később egy 
__csokorba.

_


----------



## elke (2009 Május 19)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lHAUH8fF_2Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lHAUH8fF_2Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="325" height="244"></embed></object>

Jajj drágáim én most kicsit veszenduszban vagyok visszaolvastam a betegeinknek gyógypuszit küldök sokat ma kígyót élesztettem újra mert Daniel főkapitány új szerzeménye becsemegézte a kissebbik kígyót a Kalkót akivel szemezett a Dani....volt szívmasszázs lélegeztetés szívószálon keresztül nagy izgalmak....úgy látszik kiheveri a kis jószág a megpróbáltatást máris izeg mozog bár a szája még kicsit csáléra áll....ez van felénk és munka hátán munka szép napot, estét kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 20)

*A facélia<o></o>*​ <o></o>
*Hazánk egyik legelterjedtebb zöldtrágyanövénye a facélia (mézontófű). A faj egyben a világ egyik legtöbb virágport termő növénye, így méhészeti hasznosítása is jelentős.Hektáronként akár <st1:metricconverter w:st="on" productid="800 kg">800 kg</st1:metricconverter> méz szolgáltatására képes. Hazánkban főként a Nyugat-Dunántúlon termesztik a méhészek, de elvadulva máshol is előfordul. Virágzása kezdetéig takarmánynak is alkalmas, mintegy 20-40 t/ ha zöldtakarmányt képes produkálni.
*





*
Dragon-Land Tisztelt Uralkodója és Kedves Háza Népe* 
*
A Méhecskék és kedves Udvari Mackó Mézfelelősünk kedvére a Dragon-Landi határban, már a Mézontófű szépen kikelt az időjárás is minden remény szerint kedvezni fog akkor Méhecskéink kedvükre gyüjtögethetnek majd, hogy a kaptár és a mézesbödönök megteljenek.*

*Valamennyit zoldtrágyaként is hasznositunk a Farm állatainak.*
*
*​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 20)

*Dragon- Land*

Igen Tisztelt Dragon-Land Uralkodója és Kedves Udvarnépe !

A kert szépitgetés, és a kertheztartozó munkálatok mellett néha egy kis másjellegű alkotótevékenységben próbáltam szárnyaim bontogatni, hogy milyen sikeresen azt most elétek tárom.
Teljes elképzelésemnek a byte-ok és az idő, szabtak határt igy tovább tökéletesiteni majd ismét a szbadperceimben próbálom amiből számomra nagyon kevés adatott.

​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 20)

_ 
Íme versem folytatása-leírom hogy más is lássa.
Bemutatom lassan,szépen-mit csinálunk DragonLandben.
Borella a Főpiktorunk-tőle mindent megtudhatunk.
Lejegyez és mindent lefest-megörökít minden percet.
Így nyújtva átt D.Landnak-örökül az utókornak.
Hálás köszönetünk Neki-Sárkánynépe ezt üzeni.

__

_


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 20)

_Anne tündér-Főlepkész a drága,
Sárkányföldet járja ide-oda szállva.
Bejár erdőt,mezőt sőt még a nagy rétet,
lepketánccal örvendezteti meg a jó népet.
Gyönyörű lepke-lánc ajándékunk Tőle,
nagy-nagy ölelés és köszönetünk érte.
_












 



 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
<hr>


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 20)

_Csipi-csupi sok cukor,
Inatirnak mézcsupor.
Ő lett a mézfelelős,
méz tudása oly erős.
A sok méztől mit kapuk,
jól megdagad majd hasunk.
A sok jóért hála neki,
köszönetként sok- sok puszi.
_


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 20)

_Főlesmaci a főszakács,
kajával látja el udvarát.
Dúskálunk a földi jóban,
elmerülve a kajákban.
Itt jól lakhat minden ember,
éhségtől már félni nem kell.
Köszönjük a finom ételt,
nagy ölelés utánvételt.
_


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 20)

*Felséges DRAGONKING! DragonLand Nemes Népe!*

A nagy meleg elérte DragonLand csodálatos szigetét. A konyhában tombol a hőség. Kis kuktáink segitségével és DJ.Elke Hercegnővel Felséged és Nemes Udvartartásodnak Mediterán menüvel készülnek a következő napokra a finomságok!

A mai menű:

Dragon Tenger Gyümölcse






Dragon Haltál:






Vegyes Dragon Sajtos Saláta

















Mauros Dragon Torta Gyümölcsökkel



 


Dragon Fagylaltok:



 

 

 

 

Felségednek és DragonLandnak Jó Étvágyat!


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/146039"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/146039" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="210" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 20)

_Danika egyszem kisfiunk,
most mi küldjük hódolatunk.
Egy topikból lám mit tettél,
gyönyörű országot építettél.
Otthont adva kicsi-nagynak,
a CH-ok mind imádnak.
Címert készít,kígyász,bogarász,
főkapitány,lovag ki ránk vigyáz.
Abból amit tesz és csinál,
felnőtnek példát statuál.
Legyél Dani mindig vidám,
D.Land népe boldog gyerekkort kíván.
_*




*


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 20)

_Elke tündér lelkes nővér,
segítségért semmit nem kér.
Kinek baja,vagy fájdalma,
egy-kettőre elmulasztja.
Nem csupán nővér de DJ is a drága,
ha zenél nekünk,táncot jár mindenki lába.
Köszönjük a sok szép zenét,
fogadd el D.Land hálás köszönetét.




_


----------



## Herufer (2009 Május 20)

ÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó hát ittt meg mi folyik??? XD
Üdv miindenkinek


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 20)

DragonLand! Babaci Hercegnőnek ajándék a szép költeményekért!



<CENTER>

 </CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER>
Kis Dragonok az óviból:



 

 

 

 

Igazán vagány Kis Dragon Kölyök


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 20)

Felség! DragonLand! DJ. ELKE Hercegnő!

Egy kis ajándék:

<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 










</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 20)

DragonLand Óvóda!

Romhányi József: Sárkánymese 







Egy hétfejű sárkánykölök csúnyán összevesztek. 
Rájuk szólt az anyja, de ő nem maradtak veszteg. 
Bár már egy sem emlékeztek, hogy min kapott össze, 
Végül leharapta egymást, önmagát is közte. 
Ja, hogy hol itt a tanulság? Szájbarágom, tessék: 
Minden fejtúltengés vége teljes fejetlenség.


A Dragon Óvisok védője:

Dániel Főkapitány Vezér Dragonjával






Dragon Libikóka a kis Dragonoknak: 








Dragon Hinta Paci:

 


Dragon hempergő:


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 20)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! DragonLand Nemes Népe!*

Mai piaci utam végére hagytam ajándékomat FELSÉGEDNEK és DragonLand Népének!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 20)

Aanne Főlepkész Hercegnőnek!


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 20)

Felséges Dragonking és Dragonland Udvarnépe!

Kivánok mindenkinek kellemes napot! Most,hogy tomból a nyár sajnos egyre nehezebben töltöm iskolai tanulmányi időmet távol Dragonland csodálatos világától,de már dolgozom az iskola letámadásának stratégiáján ám.
Kicsit munkálkodtam és FAGYIS Udvari Tornamesternek készitettem 2 cimert illetve Dragon Sport emblémát!

Kivánok Dragonos Szép estét Felségednek,Hercegnőknek és Hercegegnek!

<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 Dragonland Vizilabda</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>

 

Főkapitányi Páncél



 


Jó kis Dragon





























A kis DRAGONOK RUHÁJA






Dragon Gyerek morcossan







FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Borella Hercegnő műve




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 20)

*Őfelsége DragonKing és DragonLand népe!*​ 
Cicaiskolánkban elkészültek az osztályfényképek, melyeket szeretnék bemutatni Őfelségének.​ 

*Fiú/1.osztály :*





*Osztályfőnök:* 

 _*Morccicc*_ Tanár Úr​ 
*****​ 

*Fiú/2. osztály :*​ 




​ 
*Osztályfőnök: **

* *Lord*_*cicc* _Tanár Úr​ 
*****​ 
*Leány/1. osztály*​ 


 
*Osztályfőnök:* 

 _*Szerénycicc*_ Tanárnő​ 
*****​ 
*Leány/2. osztály :*​ 


 
*Osztályfőnök: **

* _*Lilicicc*_ Tanárnő​ 
*****​ 
*DragonLand Cicaiskolájának igazgatója:*​ 




​ 
_*Harpijja*_ Igazgató Úr​ 
*****​ 
*Helyettes igazgató:*​ 





​ 
*Hermina* Igazgatónő

*****
További nagyon szép hetet kívánok Őfelségének és Becses Udvarnépének!

Maradok tisztelettel:



​


----------



## elke (2009 Május 20)

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZWaUWBiRjlY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZWaUWBiRjlY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>

Szép estét mindenkinek Dragonlandban.

Ma egy szép dalt hoztam gyönyörű képekkel kiss mindenkinek


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 20)

Szép estét Sárkány föld minden kedves lakójánakkisskiss




ma kirándultunk és nagyon sok szépet,érdekeset láttunk






























nagyon élveztük a kirándulást





a finom vacsit amit drága Fülesmaci főzött
mind belakmároztuk





vacsi után mindenki nagyot pancsizott








elmegyünk bubukálni,szép álmokat,
jó éjt Mindenkinekkiss:55:


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 20)

*Kedves sárkányföldlakók*

Mostanság úgy elvagyok foglalva méheimmel,hogy be kukkantva ide azon kapom magam,megint jó sok mindenről lemaradtam.
Nem győzöm vissza olvasgatni,ezt a sok mindent amit írtok .
A sok szép vers,zene, a szép képek, a fincsi kaja...beszámolók...ismertetők...leírások...oda vagyok meg vissza.
A ch. legmozgalmasabb topikjai között lehetünk.
Itt mindenki azt csinálhat amit szeret és közben bennünket többieket is szórakoztat,okít,nevel,elkápráztat.Csak azt akarom mondani...Jó itt.
Ez egy nagy család,ahol összetartás szeretet lakozik.


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 21)

*Dragon-Land szökőkutjai*

 Szeretett uralkodónk és Udvarnépe !
Ma a szökökutak korül sétélhattok.



​


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 21)

Szép Napot DragonLand!

Sajnálattal tudatom,hogy DragonLand klimája még nem kifogástalan és tervezéseim közepette meghültem.Betegszabadságra itéltettem,de DJ.Elke Hercegnőnk teljes mértékben igyekszik gyógyulásomat segiteni és Füles Főszakácsunk is gyógyitó menüt készit.A Dragon Birodalom védelméről gondoskodtam.Kivánok Minden DragonLand Hercegnőjének és Hercegének csodás napot!
DragonKing Felségednek jó tanulást és sikeres vizsgát!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 21)

DragonLand Nemes Népe!

A mai napon est ebéd lesz DragonLand udvarában! Sajnos Dani Főkapitányunk betegsége miatt különleges menüt kellett késziteni gyógyulásának elősegitése végett,igy már készül a különleges vacsora.


Dragon Ökör nyárson sütve










Dragon vegyes Hidegtálak:











Saláták:








Hideg Desszertek:

Banános mascarponés panna cotta a la DRAGON




 







Dragon Fagylalt Kelyhek:









 

 



 



 




​ 





 





​ 


 

 

​ 





 

DRAGONKING!


 
DRAGON LOGO!!!!!!​ 





 

A végére egy DRAGON GRILLÁZS TORTA​


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 21)

DragonLand Birodalmának!

Betegségem ágyhoz köt egyre jobban,de Főkapitányi teendőimet ez nem gátolja és azért munkálkodok is. Fő munkám a mai nap,hogy szeretettel gondolok mindenkire DragonLand Birodalmába! Sajnos Mama Főszakács hiába csinálta a menüt nem igazán tudtam enni. DJ.Elke Anya is segitett a gyógyulás utjára térni.
Mindenkinek üdvözletem és Hódolatom küldöm! Hápsssziiiii Na ez van...

Szép estét,Jó éjt!

Dani Főkapitány.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 21)

De szép!






Drágáim!

Végre, végre egy kicsit szétnézünk köztetek, ne haragudjatok, de nem győzzük kipihenni ezt a rémes utazást, csak alszunk, meg alszunk, meg alsz....

Nagyon jó, hogy egy olyan országunk van, ahol mindenki teszi a dolgát, ilyen egyetértésben, nagy-nagy szeretetben. Na persze, ahol ilyen főkapitány van, még ha momentán betegeskedik is! Jobbulást kívánunk neki. Barizsu bokácskái rendbe jöttek? Majd visszaolvassuk a képes beszámolókat, de most nincs rá idő, mert megint elálmosodtunk. 

Mindenkit külön-külön ölelünk:

Dragonking sk. 

Nem találjuk a pecsétünket, de ezt a szuper pörgőset megkerestük, amit Barbitól kaptunk és nagyon köszönjük!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 21)

DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPÉNEK!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 22)

Szép Reggelt DRAGONLAND!


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 22)

Hódolatom DRAGONLAND!

Hosszu kimeritő köhögéssel töltött éjszakám után kivánok kellemes napot DragonLand Birodalmának! Főkapitányi teendőimet betegen is ,de igyekszem ellátni.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 22)

DRAGONLAND! BORELLA FŐHERCEGNŐNEK AJÁNDÉKOM!


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 22)

Hódolatom Dragonland Hercegnőinek!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 22)

Sziasztok Dragon Landon Mindenkinek!
A betegeknek gyors gyógyulást kívánok!
Látom mindenki szorgalmasan tevékenykedik, nagyon ügyesek vagytokkiss
Hoztam naptárt mindenkinek, hogy egész évre be tudja osztani a teendőit, programjait.
Aki nyári szabadságot szeretne kivenni az jelezze mikor melyik hónapban szeretné azt megtenni.
Mindig figyelemmel kísérem az udvar tevékenységét és nagy örömmel látom, hogy csupa szorgalmas lakója van.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 22)

daniel0201 írta:


> Hódolatom Dragonland Hercegnőinek!







​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 22)

_BariZsu a főbárányunk,
miatta szép a pázsitunk.
Kedves népes családjával,
szorgoskodik kissebb bajjal.
Sántikálva de megteszi,
a füveink rendbe szedi.
Munkájáért örök hála,
maradok jobbulást kívánva.
_

 








 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 22)

_Bea -gyermekfelügyelő társ,
nem tudjuk hova lett se Én ,se más.
Nem jelentkezett még se mellék se főállásba,
csak nem becsukták Őt a nagy iskolába ?!
Ha netalán mégis,csak bátran tudasd velünk,
felmentő seregünk megyen és kimentünk.
_













 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 22)

*Felséges Dragonking! DragonLand Udvartartása!*

A hatalmas meleg elérte ma DragonLand Birodalmát és a helyi ÁNTSZ látogatást tett a Dragon Birodalom konyhájában! A meleg miatt izletes és lightos menű készült a mai Dragon ebédre!

*DRAGON *
*Sajttal töltött szárnyas paradicsommártásban, narancsos gremolataval*


 





 

 

 

 

 



Dragon Bögrés Leves Brokkolival 

 




 






 



Hideg Dragon Gyümölcsei Levesek 


 

 



Dragon Vörösboros fácánmell 


 

 



Dragon Kert Vegyes Savanyusága


 



Citromágyon* sült Dragon Pulyka *


 

​ 
*Gyümölcsös*-tejszínhabos palacsinta


 

 



Csokoládé-vanília *fagylalt* torta


 

 



Vegyes Dragon Gyümölcs Tál


 

 

 http://bp3.blogger.com/_QXWVObAiPfg/SJYJP7bohrI/AAAAAAAAATA/7u0OXf7sD7w/s400/barack_1.jpg

 




 

 

 

 



 Dániel Dragon Nindzsa Ruhájában 

 




 

 

 





 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 







​


​​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 22)

_Santane a drága,
cicákat simiz a drága.
S hogy ne legyen egysem buta,
mindet suliba iratja.
Őket csak jóra neveli,
ezért sok puszi jár Neki.
_












 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 22)

_Erinéni lett a kutyapesztonka,
nem is engedi őket nagyon-nagy szabadra.
Bölcsen tanítgatja rendre ,fegyelemre,
megis lett mindennek végső eredménye.
DragonLandben nem lessz sehol kutya-kakit,
mert itt minden kutyus maga után takarít.
_









 








 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 22)

DRAGONKING és DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPE!

Sajnálattal tudatom,hogy Főkapitányotok jelenleg ágyhoz kötött státuszban van némi Dragon Virusitis miatt! Azért hűségesen gondolok DragonLandra és hamarossan leküzdöm a nyavalyákat.
Dragonking Felségednek jó tanulást kivánok!
Minden Hercegnőnek és Hercegnek kivánok kellemes napot! 
Kérlek DragonLand Nemes Népe nézzétek meg az uj albumaimat a kedvenceimet! Köszönöm!!!!! 


Barbi Hercegnőnek itt küldöm beteg igazolásomat Dragon táppénzemet illetően:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

Az unokahúgunk küldött magáról új képeket, nézzézek meg, milyen szép sárkánylány lett belőle!





Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

Ezt meg Dani főkapitány úrnak küldjük, gyógylámpa a betegségére.






és egy babasárkányt, talán a kígyókkal is jól kijön majd:





Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

Egyúttal, ha megszakítaná gyógykezelését és rápillantana erre a zászlóra...





Meg találtunk számára egy új munkaruhát, ha tetszik neki:





Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

Sárkánybölcsink van? Mert itt egy pár csellengő baba.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

Ez meg az első önarcképünk. Azt hisszük még kell egy pár leckét vennünk Borella főpiktortündértől...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

És csináltunk egy fotót, mielőtt beesteledett. Szép a vár és a kertünk, ugye?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

Na, ez a kép mindjárt más. Ez Borella főpiktor festette, amint Dani főkapitánnyal konzultálunk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

Rohannunk kell, mert Fülesmaci tündér vacsorához kongat


----------



## elke (2009 Május 22)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/6880"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/6880" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Szép estét Dragon népének egy kis rekeszizom tornát hoztam a drága cicák életéből jó nevetést kívánok mindenkinek kiss


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 22)

Szép estét Sárkány Land kedves lakóinakkisskiss
Elke főtündérke köszönjük a mókás ciccces vidit jót nevetgéltünk rajta








Fülesmaci főtündérke fincsi étkeiből minket
csak a süti





és az isteni fagyi érdekeltJajj Babaci főtündérke meg
ne lássa





szép álmokat jó éjt:55:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 22)

És kit látok? Megérkezett mézbegyűjtő körútjáról Inatir tündér.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 22)

*Felséges Dragonking! DragonLand nemes népe!*

Mézgyűjtő körutamnak még nincs vége,csak beugrottam megnézni drága tündér ill,tündérfi társaimat.
Nem jöttem ám üres kézzel, egy kis csemegével kényeztetlek benneteket.
Ilyet akár ti is tudtok kreálni,édesszájúaknak kiváló csemege,
de ajándéknak is nagyszerű.








Lehet bele tenni aszalt gyümölcsöket,magvakat,vegyesen vagy akárcsak egyfélét is.
Én szoktam készíteni diósat is,de a kedvencem a mogyorós.
Ilyen képet nem találtam sajnos.Na itt van két diós kép.












Ez pedig a krémméz,napraforgó mézből készült.




Én jobban szeretem a repcemézből készült krémmézet.











A Fütyülős mézes barack pl. eredetvédett.

Kézi készítésű mézes szappan





Kényeztető méz masszázs





Limonádé




Azt hiszem ennyi kényeztetés kijár nekünk.

Édes üdvözletem:


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 23)

*Igentisztelt Uralkodónk és Kedves Népe!*


Megérkeztek a sárkányfa csemeték a hévégi program a fák végleges helyükre való ültetése . 



 Csatolás megtekintése 291204

Csatolás megtekintése 291205

*Minden szorgos kézre segitségre szükség lesz, örömml fogadunk a terepen minden önkéntest.*


:55::55::23::23::23::55::55:
://: :..: ://:​


----------



## elke (2009 Május 23)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/111592"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/111592" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="225" height="150"></embed></object>

Szeretett Dragonland népe,

Ma az emberi akaratról hoztam egy videót sok szeretettel....


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 23)

*Felséges DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Népe! *

Posta!






Tudatom mindenkivel végre felépültem,jól vagyok,de sajnos egy ujabb teher nehezedik rám,mert tanulmányaimat kell potolnom! Mindenkinek kivánok vissza térésemig csodálatos napot és sok pihenést!



 

















További kellemes pihenést és hűsölést kivánok Dragonlandnak!


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 23)

_Mamaci főkertészünknek hála,
Varázslat és csoda D.Land udvara.
Van itt minden ,pázsit ágy,szökőkút,
a gyönyörű tó mellett pihenés is ki jut.
Szebbnél szebb virágok,csodás viráglepel,
ha kertjében pihensz ,Te is vidám leszel.
_













 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## elke (2009 Május 23)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/316990"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/316990" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="225" height="150"></embed></object>

Egy kis vidámság mára is


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 23)

_Főbékászunk Cathy,neki a resszortja,
hogy a békáinkat tóba rezignálja.
Az esti zenéket szépen levezényli,
béka szerenádját mindenki kedveli.
Brekk és kurutty hallik messzi éjszakába,
csodájára jár a nép hozzá DragonLandba.
_















 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
<hr>


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 23)

Faültetés lesz, hallottátok? Mamaci sárkányfákat akar a kertbe ültetni.

Kimásoltuk mit ír erről a sárkánykódex:

A faültetés ideje ősszel levélhullástól a fagyok beálltáig, illetve tavasszal a fagyok elmúltától rügyfakadásig van.
Szabadgyökerű fáknál az őszi ültetés a legkedvezőbb, miután a facsemete eldobva leveleit téli álomba merült, akkor ültethetjük el legnagyobb megeredési valószínűséggel. Ilyenkor ugyanis télen gyökeresedik és tavaszra már újult erővel növekedhet, míg a tavaszi ültetésű fáknak nemcsak a gyökeresedésre, de a kihajtásra is rögtön energiát kell fordítaniuk. Ez olykor azt eredményezi, hogy a tavasszal ültetett szabadgyökeres fa kihajt, szépen megindul, majd váratlanul elpusztul. Ennek az az oka, hogy a begyökeresedés még nem történt meg viszont a levelek vízigényét a meglévő gyökérzet nem tudja biztosítani. 
Manapság azonban a kertészetekben árusított fák többsége konténeres, vagy földlabdás, ezeket biztonsággal ültethetjük tavasszal is.
Akár szabadgyökerű, akár konténeres fákat ültetünk, az első év mindenképpen a gyökeresedéssel zajlik, ezért érdemes a fát megmetszeni, hogy túl sok lombja ne lehessen, ellenkező esetben nagyobb a veszélye, hogy nem képes megeredni. 

Az ültetés gyakorlata:





-Még a kis fáknak is 1m széles és 1m mély gödröt ások, mert ezzel fellazítom a földet. Utoljára a gödör alját is felásom, de a földet már nem emelem ki. A gödör aljába pihentetett trágyát vagy humuszt töltök. Gyümölcsfa esetén a majdani jó termést már most megalapozhatjuk azzal, hogy humuszban, pihentetett trágyában gazdag földkeveréket készítünk, melybe alginitet is keverünk.
A gödör aljára tölthetünk föld-trágya keveréket is melyhez a trágyát pihentetett ló, sertés, vagy marhatrágyából vesszük, azonban arra ügyeljünk, hogy ez ne érintkezhessen közvetlenül majd a gyökérzettel.
A gödörből kivett földet egyébként majd pont fordítva töltjük vissza, ami felül volt, az megy a gödör aljára, mert abban több a tápanyag. Szoktam dréncsövet is lefektetni, mellyel nyáron egy esetleges aszálykor tudom a fákat megfelelően öntözni amíg pár év alatt rendesen be nem gyökeresednek.
Dréncsőnek tökéletesen megfelel a villanyszerelő szaküzletekben vagy barkácsáruházakban kapható műanyag flexibilis (hajlítható) villanyvezeték köpenycső. A dréncsövet a gödör aljára, a gödör széle mentén körbe behajlítom, mindkét végét kivezetem egy ponton a föld fölé. A csövet előzőleg szeggel jópár helyen kilyukasztom.
Ezzel az eljárással a begyökeresedés egy-két évében illetve hosszú nyári csapadékmentes időszakokban is tudjuk locsolni a fát.

Az ültetendő facsemetéről leveszem a konténert és a gyökereket megmetszem, úgy, hogy a gyökérszálra merőlegesen legkisebb átmérőnél vágom, hogy a vágott felület kör alakú legyen.
Ha a gyökérzet összetekeredett a konténerbe, ez azt jelenti, hogy sokáig volt a növény megfelelőnél kisebb konténerbe.
Ilyenkor az összetekeredett részből is levágom a felesleget, azonban ügyelve, hogy maradjon jócskán gyökérzet.
Ha a gyökérzetből vágtunk érdemes a koronát is megmetszeni.
Általában egy fának akkora gyökérzete fejlődik a föld alatt, mint a fakorona nagysága a föld felett. Ha ez az arány túlságosan eltolódik, mondjuk sokkal nagyobb a koronája, akkor a növény elpusztulhat, ezen tudunk úgy segíteni, hogy ágakat is metszünk le róla.
Ha a facsemete jutazsákban volt, okvetlenül vegyük le róla az összefogó drótot, vagy műanyag spárgát.
Én le szoktam venni a jutazsákot is, hogy meg tudjam metszeni a gyökeret, valamit azért, hogy iszapolásnál rendesen be tudjon menni a föld a gyökerek közé. Van aki azonban zsákostól ülteti el, ami akkor beválik, ha a jutazsákban nem maradtak nagy légkaprák ültetés után, illetve a gyökérrendszer is megfelelő volt.

Miután a gödörbe belepakoltam a humuszkeveréket és dréncsövet is elhelyeztem, akkor az alsó humuszrétegre humusz-föld keverékből kupacot emelek, melyre majd állítom a fácskát. 
Ezután föld-humusz keverékből, vagy szimplán a gödörből kivett földből töltök vissza, úgy, hogy egyik kézzel fogom a fát, másik kézzel lapátolok, ha éppen nincs segítség aki a fát tartja.
A porhanyós földet óvatosan szórom a gyökerek közé, a fát időnként megmozgatva, hogy a föld a gyökerek közé jusson.
Ügyeljünk azonban, hogy a fát ne húzzuk feljebb, illetve ne is temessük lejjebb, mint a faiskolában volt, és melynek helye jól látszik a fa törzsén. Miután a gyökérzetet kétharmad részéig visszatemettük, 1-2 vödör vizet öntünk a gödörbe, és megrázogatjuk a fát, hogy a gyökerek mentén jól beiszapolódjon. Ezután a maradék földet is visszatöltjük, ügyelve, hogy öntözéshez egy kis tálcát hagyjunk a fa tövénél.
Számítsuk bele, hogy a föld visszatöltés után taposással tömörítjük a fa tövét, ez s művelet kb. 5 cm-el fogja lentebb tolni a fánkat.

Ha véletlenül mélyre sikerült ültetnünk, akkor tölthetünk a fa tövébe nagyszemű kavicsot, hogy a levegő lejuthasson addig ameddig kell.​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 23)

_Fagyis Szent a Tornamester,
minket kinlasztani nem mer.
Könnyű tornákat ad nekünk,
így lessz épp a testünkílelkünk.
Egyet jobbra, kettőt balra,
hajoljunk de ne ess hasra.
Torna végén lazításnak,
fáradtan dőlünk egymásnak.
_


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 23)

elke írta:


> <object width="425" height="350">
> <embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/111592" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="225" height="150"></object>
> 
> Szeretett Dragonland népe,
> ...




Elke tündér, ez a balett fantasztikus! kiss

Nem csak a táncosok teljesítménye lenyűgöző, hanem az is, hogy milyen jó őket nézni, egyáltalán nem zavaró, hogy mindketten végtaghiányosok. Tökéletes a koreográfiája, ahogy a mankót is beleépítették a mozgásba. Továbbmenve nem ilyen látványos általában az emberek sérülése, de mindenki hordoz ilyeneket és egyedül csak vergődik, mint a nyitóképsorban a lány. Ezért olyan fontosak az emberi kapcsolatok, a szerelem és a barátság. Jó lenne, ha mindenki megnézné!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 23)

Nahát, Babaci tündér meg poéta tündér?
Milyen jó kis verseket költ itt nekünk! 
Azt hisszük udvari költővé való kinevezésével mindenki egyetért, ugye?

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 23)

_Barbikánk Udvari személyzetis,
nála jelentkezhet minden sárkánynemzetis.
Szabadság vagy épp munka kell,
mind ezekért csak Ő felel.
A tündéri emblémákért mit készített nekünk,
millió puszi és hálás köszönetünk.
_












 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 23)

_Bokta a drága Udvari kalózunk,
vele messzi tengeren hajózunk.
Szembe száll esővel,árral és apályal,
nem téveszt cél még akkor sem
ha szembe megy az árral.
Kedves kalóz urunk ha vissza térsz utadról,
légyszíves adjál hírt D.Landnek magadról.
_


















 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 23)

_Fotós Udvari fotós a lelkünk,
gépével lefotóz mindent amit tettünk.
Ide katt,oda katt ,kattog a gépével,
barátságban van Ő D.Land népével.
Megörökít mindent majd az utókornak,
képek sokasága gyüllik az Udvarnak.
_












 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
<hr>


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 23)

_Kijuma Udvari tudós a drága,
mivel sokat tanul,alig látni Sárkányhonba.
Pedig a sok kis sárkány már alig várja,
hogy tudományát nekik megmutassa.
Ne csak a könyveket bújjad Te kis drága,
hisz vár Rád Dagon népe karjait kitárva.
_


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 23)

*Szép Estét DragonLand!*

Sajnos Dani Főkapitány segitségét kértem,hogy betegágyába tervezze meg a Dragon Tacepaot amiben közlöm,hogy a mai nap vacsora tálaltatik egyéb technikai okok miatt! A tegnapi esti vihar elfujta a Dragon faliujságról a kiirást.
No de a vacsora elkészült és Felségednek,s Nemes Udvarnépednek máris tálalom,igaz csak az első fogásokat,mert a nagy meleg meglepetésre késztetett amit prezentálok rögvest!

Felségednek és DragonLandnak csodálatos estét kivánok!

Dragon Bográcsos Halászlé Füles modra...






Dragon Rakott Túrós Csusza... 




Flódnis *rakott palacsinta *

​ 



​ 
*A MEGLEPETÉS!*​ 
Dragon Szalonna Sütés a Dragon Birodalom Főterén...​ 


 A hozzávalók: 

 

 

Dragon Kemencében Sült Kenyérke



 Dragon Szalonna: 

 




 

 

 



 

 Hűtött:





Dragon Rostos Üditők:








A Dragon Macsekoknak is Meglepetés:



 

erinéni Kutyusainak Vitaminokkal dusitott Rostos ivólé



 



 

 







 

 

 

​ 

Felséges DRAGONKING! DragonLand Nemes Népe!​ 
Szép Estét Kivánok és Remek Szalonna Sütést!​ 
Fm.Főszakács.​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 23)

De jó, majd mi fújjuk hozzá a tüzet, másra úgyse szoktuk használni 
És viszünk egy csöbör vizet is, ha esetleg túl nagyot fújnánk...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 23)

Istenem, flódnis palacsinta, rohhhhhhanook, sőt repülök is már


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 23)

DragonLand Szép Estét!

Na ez a Dragon igen bevacsorázott...


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 24)

Szép Napot Kivánok DRAGONLANDNAK!

Reggeli sétám közben láttam Mamaci Hercegnő csodálatos kertjét amit varázsolt Nekünk a tegnapi közösDragon Parkositáskor! Nézzétek csak a Csodát!

Az ebédig Kellemes Napot kivánok!


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 24)

Kellemes vasárnapot kivánok DRAGONLANDNAK és Hódolatom aHercegnőknek!



 


Bemutatom az uj kiképzett Dragon Vitézt ki gondoskodik A Felséged és a Hercegnők védelméről,valamint konyhai szolgálatra is befogható!

<CENTER>

</CENTER>


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 24)

Köszönjük Dániel főkapitánynak a hódolatot.

Garibka DragonKingnek köszönöm a rólam készült képeket.

Itt tudatom mindenkivel ,hogy Borella főpiktorunk,anyagot gyűjt ,mellesleg valami isiász kínozza,mihelyt összekapja magát jön.
Hagyok itt neki egy jófajta általam is kipróbált gélt, hátha segít rajta.

Mamaci csodálatos növényeket gyüjtött be,hát nem is unatkoztunk a hétvégén .
Fülesmaci kertbemutatója lenyűgöző.





Izomfájdalom, derékfájás, izületi gyulladás, zúzódás, túlerőltetés, ütés és rándulás okozta izületi fájdalom enyhítésére alkalmazható.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 24)

Dragonland Nemes Népe!

Micsoda gyönyörüségek ékesitik DRAGONKING FELSÉGES URALKODONK még Dragonná változása előtt...



 

DRAGONLAND FŐKAPITÁNYA DÁNIEL Dragonland szemléjén...



 Vezér Dragon:




Remek FOTOSUNK fantasztikus képe Borella Hercegnő és Barbi Hercegnő szembesüléséről



 

Santane Hercegnő Cicusainak egy kis ajándék DRAGON KONYHÁBÓL...



 

Dragon Nyár Santane Cicusainál...





DRAGONLAND büszkeségei...Erinéni Hercegnő jóvoltából...



 

Dragonland INATIR MÉZES HERCEGNŐNK életében elérkezett a nagyNAP...


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 24)

DRAGONKING FELSÉG! Dragonland Nemes Népe!

Csodálatos kiállitáson vettünk részt a mai délelőttön...



 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 





DRAGON HERCEGNŐK...


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 24)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragonland Udvartartása! *




Kellemes délutánt kivánok! 

FELSÉGED BIRODALMA












FELSÉG a személyi testőre



 

FELSÉG ime a legjobb DRAGON Harcos







VIGYÁZAT, FELSÉG egy UDVARLÓJA KÖZELEG









Dragonland harcosai és védői























DRAGON POLICE a betolakodók elfogása közben






*FELSÉGED GYÖNYÖRÜ*












DRAGONLAND HERCEGNŐINEK PIHENŐ PARKJA




Dragon Gyerekek




Ifju Dragon Gyerek




Dragon Gyerekek játéka



BABACI és BEA HERCEGNŐK munkába a DRAGON ÓVIBAN










Dragonland védelme




Dragonland Kincstári cimere




DRAGON Könyvtár bejárata





FELSÉGED BIRODALMA az őrszemmel






*DRAGON LOVE*










Dragon Love "gyümölcse"




Dragon Kert Kapu disze





A hires DRAGON FA

Kijuma Hercegnő Dragonland Bölcse gondolkodóba


Munkában





Tűz Harcosai Birodalmunknak







Dragonland éjszakai ellenőrzésén Főkapitányi tisztemben







DRAGONLAND zászlaja




BARBI Hercegnő munkában Dragonland személyzeti irodájában




Mamaci Hercegnőnek ajándék




Portrémim a legkedveltebb harcossal









FAGYIS Dragon Torna Mester kiképzi a Dragonokat az Ijjászatra






FAGYIS Herveg pihenése a DRAGON tornaóra után





BORELLA HERCEGNŐ a Dragon Szivárvány megfestése előtt




LilyDark Dragonland ANGYALKÁJA






Az uj DRAGONLAND BIRODALOM CIMEREI








*DRAGONLAND!!!!*




DRAGONLAND VARÁZSLÓI








FELSÉG! Dragonland LÉGI VÉDELMÉNEK HARCOSAI




DJ.ELKE HERCEGNŐ DISCÓJÁBAN JÓ A HANGULAT




DISCÓ UTÁN



Erinéni Hercegnő Dragon csapata




Erinéni Hercegnő Dragon Harcosa



Marisza Hercegnő ajándéka



SANTANE HERVEGNŐ DRAGON CICUSA



CATHY HERCEGNŐ DRAGON TEKIJE ÉS AaNNE HERCEGNŐ
DRAGON PILLANGÓJÁNAK ROMÁNCA

és

CATHY HERCEGNŐ DRAGON TEKIJE,BREKUSZA



CATHY HERCEGNŐ TITKOS DRAGON HARCOSA



FŐSZAKÁCSUNK Segéd KUKTÁJA munkában



TÁJDI HERCEGNŐ DRAGON Táncosnője




*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING!*

*BIRODALMAD ŐRSZEME MINDIG FIGYELI DRAGONLANDOT!*




FELSÉGEDNEK és DRAGONLAND NÉPÉNEK kivánok kellemes további napot!

Dániel.Főkapitány


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 24)

A Faültetés szépen halad mindenki serénykedik, *köszönet *a kert szépitésben való részvételért.









Serénykedett mindenki, kicsik és nagyok.
Főkertész is verselt mig az ásó a kezében forgott.
Örülhet most mindenki mamaci a hétvégére 
gondoskodott róla.
Lesz majd árnyék ahol, játszat nyáron 
sok dragonmanócska.
A sok cica és kutyus is velük tart majd a 
kertbe
Játszótársak lesznek Ők minden dragon-landi megelégedésére.

Ennyi volt a kertész dolga mára, elbucsúzik, pihenni tér 
ilyen nap után szép lesz majd az álma.



​


----------



## Rebarbara31 (2009 Május 24)

Állati jók ezek a sárkányos képek.
Valamiért állandóan előtérbe kerül nekem mostanában a Sárkány. Rá is kerestem a neten és egy érdekes leírást találtam:
*A NAGY LUNG*


*2008. 11. 18.*

Míg az ókori és középkori Európában már csak nevének puszta hallatára hanyatt-homlok menekültek az emberek, és csak a legbátrabb legények és legkisebb királyfik mertek megküzdeni vele (igaz, többnyire ármánnyal és furfanggal), addig Keleten máig reményteljes bölcs mosollyal várják megjelenését, s mit nem adnának egy házi-változat meglétéért.


*A rettegett*

Sárkányképünk eredete ma már szinte kibogozhatatlan, de már a legkorábbi írásos forrásokban is szerepel. Az európai elképzelésben démontulajdonságokkal felruházott, többnyire kígyótestű, többfejű és tüzet okádó félelmetes szörny volt, mi forrásokat, vizeket, hegyeket vagy épp kincseket őrzött, királylányokat rabolt, embereket és állatokat egyaránt tizedelt. Gyakran barlangokban élt, de a fellegekben is elképzelhető volt, vihart keltett, és hatalmas repülő teste gyakran az eget is elsötétítette, rettegésben tartva a megrémült embereket, kiket később megszánt és alkuba bocsátkozott velük. Ám olyankor mindig csúfos véget ért az az eredendően jó szíve, mert egy arra járó vitéz - többnyire valamilyen megbűvölt karddal - alaposan levágta a fejét, s mielőtt másik nőhetett volna helyébe, a biztonság kedvéért a szívébe is döfött, mire a szegény pára végképp kilehelte lelkét. A tét ilyenkor gyakran a szabadság, a víz elérhetősége vagy az épp aktuális királylány élete volt, melyért többnyire fele királyságot, boldog házasságot és közmegbecsülést adtak cserébe. Barlangokban talált fogának és csontjainak pedig gyógyító- és varázserőt tulajdonítottak.

A mesebeli sárkányokat gyakran igen együgyűnek, könnyen kicselezhetőnek tüntették fel, míg a hiedelemvilág sárkánya mindig komoly félelemre és aggodalomra adott okot. Azonban a klasszikus sárkány és annak kínai rokona között számos különbség volt felfedezhető.
*A szeretett*

A kínai sárkány (Lung) "kiváló értelmű lény", mely a legfőbb bölcsesség (A Változások könyvében is így tüntetik fel), a halhatatlanság és a gyógyító erő birtokosa. Hozzá kapcsolódik a kínai istendinasztia megalapítása, valamint az írás és a tudományok feltalálása. Jelenléte nem kelt riadalmat a kínai emberekben, hiszen általános jóakarat fűzte hozzájuk, vizet adott, szelet fogott számukra, és általában mindig a jó, a béke, a jólét és a virágzás szimbólumaként tündökölt.

A sokféle legendák egyikében az "Első sárkány" Fu-hsi, a mitikus uralkodó történetében bukkan fel, melyben a föld közepén álló Kína (szó szerinti értelmezésben is) elvesztette az ég közepén (egykor pontosan fejünk fölött) álló sarkcsillag helyét. Eszerint Kung-kung, a gonosz kígyó (mely más mítoszok szerint épp kultúrhérosz volt, akit a taoisták a fémművesség feltalálójaként tiszteltek) elpusztította az eget tartó kilenc oszlop egyikét: az északnyugatit, a Pucsou hegyet. Ezért mozdult el helyéről a sarkcsillag, ezért lett ellipszis a csillagok pályája a Föld körül kör helyett, és a folyók is ezért folynak délkeleti irányban a tengerbe. Mivel az "Első sárkány" betöltötte a Kung-kung által létrehozott égi lyukat, megkülönböztetett tiszteletnek örvend.

Egy másik mitikus elképzelés szerint a Sárga-folyó vizéből egykoron egy Sárkány, illetve egy Ló-Sárkány tűnt fel, megmutatva azt a kör alakú ábrát, melyet ma mindannyian a Jin és a Jang egybefonódó játékát jelképezve ismerünk. A kínai kozmogónia szerint ugyanis a világ (a Tízezer Lény) két örök, egymást kiegészítő elem, a Jin és a Jang ritmikus játékából született. A Jinhez tartozik az összpontosítás, a sötétség, a passzivitás, minden páros szám és a hideg, jelképezi a nő, a föld, a narancs&not;szín, sok völgy és folyómeder, valamint a tigris. Másik feléhez, a Janghoz pedig a növekedés, a fény, a lendület, minden páratlan szám és a meleg tartozik. Jelképe a férfi, az égbolt, a kék szín, a hegyek és oszlopok, valamint a Sárkány. Tehát itt is találkozhatunk vele.
Valóban, szinte mindenhol és mindenben jelen van a Sárkány, melyet a négy mágikus állat egyikeként (az Egyszarvú, a Főnix és a Teknőc mellett) is számon tartanak.
Néhány kultúrában a kibontakozó vallások isteneit kezdetben különféle állatalakban jelenítették meg aszerint, hogy az isten milyen testi vagy lelki tulajdonságát szándékoztak hangsúlyozni. Nem volt ez másként Kínában sem, ahol ezek az állatok később egyes testrészeikkel járultak hozzá a Sárkány megtestesítéséhez. Wang Fu kínai filozófus szerint a halhatatlanság és a gyógyító erő birtokosaként ismert, szárnyak nélküli repülésre is képes, alakváltó, felhők tetején utazó, vizek fölött uralkodó sárkány kilenc állathoz hasonlít. Külsejét szigorú szabály határozta meg: a teve feje, a szarvas szarva, a démon szemei, a bika fülei, a kígyó nyaka, hasa, mint egy kagylóé, (bár egyes változatok a teknős belső részeit említik), karmai, mint egy sasnak, míg lábainak talpai egy tigriséhez kellett hasonlítson. Testét - mint a pontynak - pikkely fedi, méghozzá 117 darab. Jellemző volt még rá, hogy a hangokat nem füleivel, hanem a szarvaival hallotta. Ábrázolásából nem hiányozhatott a gyöngy sem, melyet többnyire épp lenyelt vagy kiköpött, mivel gyöngyében rejlett az ereje. Ha ezt elvették tőle, ártalmatlanná vált.
Többféle sárkányt is számon tartottak. Az égben élők az esőt adták, a föld alatt lakók pedig a föld méhének kincseit oltalmazták. A vizeknek (folyóknak, tavaknak és tengereknek) pedig a Sárkánykirályok (longwang) voltak a gazdáik. Míg a kék sárkányok jószívűek, a fehérek erényesek, addig a sárgák pedig könyörületesek voltak. A Peking környéki négy templomban tisztelt négy Lung pedig feltehetően a császári palota és a főváros Fung-shui-ának szabályozásáért felelős.
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Császári jelvény*
Ezek után talán már az sem számít meglepőnek, hogy az istenként tisztelt sárkányokat számos legenda a császárokkal is összefüggésbe hozta. Sőt, nem csak a legendák, hanem maguk a császárok is büszkén vallották magukat a Sárkány leszármazottjának. Már egészen az első Han császártól kezdve a Sárkány mindig a császárt szimbolizálta, évszázadokon keresztül császári jelvényként is szerepelt. A császár trónját Sárkány-Trónnak volt szokás nevezni, arcát pedig Sárkány-Arcnak. Amikor pedig az uralkodó jobb létre szenderült, azt mondták, hogy a Sárkány hátán az égbe ment.

*A nép barátja*
Amikor pedig a nép az eget kémlelte, gyakran szállt fel az a sóhaj, hogy "Vajon mikor egyesül a Föld a Sárkánnyal?", azaz, vajon mikor esik az eső?
A kínai zodiákus ötödik állata így az esőhozás szimbólumává is vált, mely sárkánykultusz fő ünnepnapját, a Sárkánycsónak-ünnepét ("sárkány ébredésé"-nek is nevezik) az ötödik holdhónap ötödik napján tartják. Ilyenkor a folyókat vörös színű sárkányorrú csónakok lepik el, a bennük ülők pedig a vízi sárkányistennek áldoznak megköszönve a védelmet, kifejezve elégedettségüket. Ám a Sárkánycsónak-ünnepnek másik vonatkozása is ismeretes. A hagyomány szerint ugyanis a kegyvesztett ókori költőóriásra, Qu Yuan-ra emlékeznek, aki bánatában -277-ben a Miluo folyóba ölte magát. A vele kapcsolatos szokások a vízbefúlt szimbolikus keresésére, illetve kiengesztelésére irányulnak. Ezt a hagyományt ma főként Dél-Kínában, Tajvanon és Hong-Kongban ápolják.
Míg a buddhista felfogás szerint nyolc sárkánykirály létezik, addig a taoisták négyet tartanak számon, a négy tengernek megfelelően. Később Kína négy fő folyójának sárkánykirályairól is alakultak ki képzetek. A népmesék legkedveltebb alakja pedig a leghatalmasabbnak tartott Ao Duang, a Keleti-tenger sárkánykirálya volt. A késői néphit a sárkánykirányt gyakran az őselemek fejének is tekinti. Így tehát hatalma alá tartozik a mennydörgés (Leinong), a villámlás (Tian mu), a szél (Fengbo) és az eső (Yushi) is.
A még későbbi folklórhagyományban a sárkánykirályt öregemberként képzelték el, aki víz alatti kristálypalotájában lakik, megszámlálhatatlanul sok kincset őriz, és saját tengeri hadsereggel rendelkezik, melynek tagjai teknősbékákból, tintahalakból, rákokból és más tengerlakókból áll. (Mindezek közös jellemzője az átváltozás képessége.)
A művészetekben is így ábrázolják, botra támaszkodó öregemberként, kinek botjának díszgombja sárkányfejet formáz. Az irodalomban gyakran ejtenek szót fiairól és lányairól is, az építészet pedig szinte minden faluban és városban áldozott neki egy-egy templommal, melyeket többnyire patakok partján, gázlóknál és kutaknál állítottak fel. A szobrászat is szintén számtalan módon képzelte el és alkotta meg. A tengerészek, halászok, földművesek, vízhordók a szobrok közbenjárását kérték az esőért. Aszály idején a szobrokat kivitték a templomból és a tűző napra állították. Áradáskor pedig végigvitték a földeken, hogy lássa: mekkora kárt okozott. S ha még ez sem segített, a szobrot gyakran vízbe is "fojtották".

*Hogy vélekedtek máshol, máskor?*
Az ókori népek mitológiájában és a bibliai jelképrendszerben többnyire a gonoszt, esetleg Isten választott népének ellenségét jelképezi. Az Ószövetség csak ritkán említi. Ott Isten - hatalma által - leölte és megkötözte a tengeri szörnyet. Az Újszövetségben Izraelt vagy Egyiptomot szimbolizálta, és a Jelenések Könyvében is szerepel, ahol egyértelműen a Sátánt jelképezi. A kereszténység korában tehát a Sátán, a Kísértő szerepére kényszerült, a káoszt, a nyers pusztító erőt, az anyagi világban lakozó gonoszt kezdte jelképezni. Keleten pedig változatlanul a legfőbb bölcsesség, a halhatatlanság és a gyógyító erő szimbóluma maradt. Ott mindvégig a sárkány ősi energiájának pozitív tulajdonságait hangsúlyozták, mert szerintük ahol ez a szeretett lény elhalad, ott megelevenedik a föld. Vagyis az anyag és a szellem találkozását jelképezi. Addig Európában jó esetben önmagában nem jelentett se jót se rosszat, mert az anyagi világot fenntartó ősenergiát szimbolizálta, ami jó és rossz célokra egyaránt fordítható. Ám akadtak olyan területek is (és talán ez volt a nagyobb számú), ahol ellentétes jelentéseket hordozott, amivel pedig a létezés paradoxonját jelképezte. Ilyen volt a fény-sötétség, a férfi-nő, és az alkotás-rombolás kölcsönös egymásrautaltsága.
A négy ősi elem megtestesítője volt, tűzokádó és sötét barlangban lakó, halpikkelyű, mi mindenképp megmozgatja képzeletünket, és álmainkra is rátelepszik. Sok ábrázolásban láthatjuk úgy, hogy az ember és a rejtett kincs (a szellem bölcsessége) közé áll, vagy épp az ártatlanságot jelképező hajadont hurcolja föld alatti birodalmába. Az elrabolt vagy feleségül vett királylány talán az emberáldozat emlékeként jelenik meg, a föld alatti birodalom pedig lehet a titkok világa, de az emberben megbúvó vadállatiság szimbóluma is, mi - ha nincs kordában tartva - az állat szintjére süllyedhet.
A hiedelmek legtöbb sárkányalakja a kígyóhoz áll a legközelebb, ősibb változatokban őrzőszellemként is funkcionál. Azonban rendelkezik a vihardémon jellemvonásaival is, hiszen repül, és szoros kapcsolatban áll a vízzel (a teremtés és pusztulás ősi vize is az eleme). A lángokádó példány pedig a tűzzel és a Nappal is kapcsolatban áll. Így pedig az alvilági kígyó és az égi madár (fény) jegyeit is egyesíti magában. Fejének sokasága a megsokszorozott testi és szellemi erő kifejeződése. A kezdet és a vég őreként csak ő tudhatja a kezdet előtti és a vég utáni titkokat.
A thébai mítosz szerint a megölt sárkány fogait elvetették, melyből a spártaiak ősei keltek ki.
A germán mitológiában pedig a legyőzött sárkány Fánfir, a kincs őrzője gonosz sárkány volt, kinek legyőzője megette a szívét, majd a vérében is megfürdött, minek következtében mindent tudóvá és sérthetetlenné vált.
A reneszánsz persze megint gonosszá avatta a sárkányt, mi a magyar hitvilágban leginkább a viharfelhőkben mutatta meg magát és a forgószelekben jelent meg, de a jégverésben is látható volt, és kizárólag leányáldozatért cserébe engedett inni a tulajdonában lévő vízből. S úgy tartották róla, hogy olyan ragadozó halból (harcsa vagy csuka), esetleg kútban rejtőző kakasból keletkezik, ami hét éven keresztül fejlődött láthatatlanul, mialatt kígyókat falt.
Persze mi leginkább egy jóval jámborabb sárkányt ismerünk, azt is csak a legújabb kori meséknek köszönhetően, ki jószívű és még a légynek sem tudna ártani, hiszen királyfi barátjával legszívesebben a lepkekergetésnek hódol.

*Csomós Éva*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 24)

​ 
Drágáim!

Már megint mennyi minden! 
A faültetés kifárasztott mindenkit, ugye?




Köszönjük Mamaci tündérnek és az összes segítőnek áldozatos munkáját!
Na de Dani főkapitány úr nagyszerű összeállítása felüdíthet mindenkit, 
nekünk djElke tündér sárkány discója tetszett legjobban, 
meg az a kép, ami Cathy hercegnő békája és
Aanne hercegnő lepkéje közötti románcot örökíti meg 
De Fülesmaci felcicomázott tyúklábja is nagyon tetszett nekünk.
Dani főkapitánynak egyúttal kellemes iskolahetet kívánunk 
és ne feledje, hogy egy egész ország áll mögötte,
egy rakás tündér, no meg egy angyal és sok manó,
meg hát szerény személyünkben egy sárkány is,
úgyhogy rajta aztán nem foghatnak ki!

Jönni fog egy kedves új dragon is, ő brekeke6, 
még a foglalkozását nem tudjuk, de nagyon
nagy tudású tündérfiú, vagy lány, még ezt sem tudjuk,
mindenesetre fogadjátok őt szeretettel. 
Még az is meglehet, hogy személyében lesz 
végre egy varázslónk? 

Mindenkit sárkányosan ölelünk és szép időt, jó kedvet kívánunk:

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 24)

Szép jó estét Sárkány Landkiss

Köszönjük a gyönyörű vidit:00:és a sok szépséget,érdekességet
igyekeztünk segédkezni Mamaci főtündérkének
a faültetésben,de annyira szépek a virágok,
hogy nem tudtunk ellenállni




Inatir mézesfőtündérke csodálatos mézeiből
eszegettünk és nem bírtuk abba hagyni




Mindenkinek nagyon szép hetet kívánunk


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 25)

Ilyen a Sárkányok birodalma a faültetés után.Az elkészült kerités szakasz is látható.


​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 25)

Tényleg gyönyörű a kert!
Aanne tündér táncra is perdült a lepkéivel


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 25)

Még megnézték magukat a tó vizében,




aztán lepihentek


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 25)

A kismanók meg elbújtak a virágok közé. Megtaláljátok őket?


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 25)

Lilith Dark Főangyaluk 
őrzi nyugodt állmunk.
Ide-oda libben
szerte az országba,
itt-ott megjelenik 
sötét éjszakába.
Állomport szór éjjel
mindenki szemére,
táncot lejt DragonLand
gyönyörűségére.


 








 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 25)

_Tájdi a főkutyász és a táncmester,
tündértáncot tanít nekünk nagy örömmel.
Megtanít minket a sárkányi táncra,
csak kerülne már elő végre valahára.
Nem tudjuk hova lett,merre táncikált ,
Hiányolunk Téged,gyere vissza hát.
_












 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 25)

_Pipec a Főlovász ,
léptet fakó lován._
_Megnézi mien lett
e Sárkány tartomány.
Amerre elvágtat
süvít a szél messze,
Büszkén belovagol
ide DragonLandbe.
_












 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
<hr>


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 25)

_Szemi a kellékes rendezi a várat,
hoz minékünk mindig
szebnélszebb műtárgyat.
Gyertyatartók,szobrok ,
poharak és tálcák,
csodálatos díszek
szinte egymást váltják.
A sok szépség láttán,
boldog a vár népe,
Műkincsei a vár
dicső ékessége.
_


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 25)

*DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Népe!*

Minden Dragonnak szép napot és Dragonos hetet kivánok!






Weöres Sándor: A hétfejű sárkány 






Iszapos tóból
száz karika száll,
a hétfejű sárkány
odalenn pipál,
folyton füstöl,
hét fekete szája,
fűzfagyökérből
hét öblös pipája, 
békalencséből
vágott dohánya,
vízitök-levélből
hét hálósapkája.
Amikor haragos,
kavarog a katlan,
hét pipakupakja
nagyot csattan. 

Dragonland időjárása a héten rekkenő hőséget jelez.Mamaci Hercegnő és Dani Főkapitány tervezte hűsitőt ajánlanám Felségednek és Minden Dragonnak!






Babaci és Bea Hercegnőknek küldemény érkezett a Dragon Játék Centerből,hogy a kis Dragonoknak legyen min lubickólni...és néhány más játék...






 

















Aranyosak a kis Dragon Gyerekek...


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 25)

_Jelentésem küldöm Dragon királynőnek,
sajnos a kis lurkók megléptek mellőlem. 
Míg a versikéket rímbe farigcsáltam,
Őket kisurranni bizony nem is láttam.
Megtalálásukért köszönetem küldöm,
remélem azért még nem kellessz repülnöm ?! 
Bizony van bölcsöde,iskola ,óvoda,
de egyedül sajnos kevés vagyok a posztra.
Ezúton szeretnék segítséget kérni,
kis sárkányainkat néha felügyelni.
Köszönetem járja még fülesmacinak,
örülünk mind a sok játékainak.
Legfőképp a fürdőzésnek örülünk,
így mostantól a melegben lessz ahol hűsölünk.
Köszönet illeti a lovagot ,s minden tündért,
a sok szépségért és szeretetükért.
Jelentésem végén veszem most csak észre,
hogy ezis egy versbe lett most lejegyezve.

_Kívánok minden DragonLandinak kellemes ,boldog és békés Dragonos hetet. kiss


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 25)

_Marisza elefántja hátán,
dübörögve köszönt be
néha-néha hozzánk.
A nagy behemótok
őt el nem rémísztik,
csodás elefántok ,
s mind megszelidíti.
_















 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
_
_


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 25)

_Végül a főcukrász maradt a végére,
hiába vár őrá egész D.Land népe.
Nem süt,nem hoz édes finomságot,
holott Ő kapta a főcukrászi posztot.
Pedig már sárkánynép alig várja,
hogy édességeit gyorsan bepuszilja.
Másodállásban főkakas a drága,
immár a tyúkjait is nagyon hanyagolja.
Ezért hát megkérjük ő kegyelmességét,
jelezvén az udvarnak hírül adva jöttét.
_

 












 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
_
_ <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
_
_


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 25)

Remélem mindenkié meg van  ,ha nem légyszi szóljatok.kiss


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 25)

*Hódolatom GRAGONKING FELSÉGEDNEK és DRAGONLAND HŰ NÉPÉNEK!*

*ITT A SÁRKÁNYOK ÉLNEK!*










Iskolai hajrá miatt csak most adatik néhány percem üdvözölni szeretet Felségedet és Dragonland Hercegnőit,Hercegeit.A tanulmány sajnos most minden időmet elraból de igyekszem azért Főkapitányi posztomat is ellátni.
Kivánok Mindenkinek kellemes hetet és Dragonos pihenést!

Engedjétek meg,hogy ma CATHY HERCEGNŐNEK küldjem ajándékomat mielőbbi gyógyulása érdekében és,hogy minnél előbb vissza térjen a Dragon Birodalomba!

CATHY BREKI HERCEGNŐNEK: 













 


Fagyis Torna Mesterünknek is ajánlom e mozgás sorok gyakoroltatását!








Dragonland Kiképzett Időjárás Harcosa







*FELSÉG! Megterveztem az uj Főkapitányi Ruházatomat,kérem Felséged és a Dragonland Magisztrátusának véleményét! *












*Sárkány* járgány házilag a Dragon Óvisoknak



 

 







 











DRAGON STRANDOLÁSHOZ MINDENKINEK!


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 25)

Üdvözlet Sárkányföld összes lakóinak!

Dragon King felszólításának engedelmeskedve bemutatkozom:

B. Bagoly vagyok, Minden Felesleges Tudományok Doktora.
Többek unszolására (mint pl. Brekeke6) elvállaltam Sárkányföld legfőbb tudományos intézménye, a Huhogányos Akadémia elnöki tisztjét. 
Doktori disszertációmat a keletázsiai sárkányológia tárgykörében írtam, "A Gellért Szálló szabadtéri uszodájában észlelhető hullámjelenségek és a kiotói Mizudera templomban előforduló sárkány (draco kiotoiensis mizuderaii) farkának pikkelyszáma közötti okozati kölcsönhatás meghatározása heurisztikus módszekkel" címen.
Munkásságom felöleli a tudományok egész területét és elnökségi tagja vagyok számos nagynevű társaságnak ( Primitív Atomfizikusok Szövetsége, Batrachological Roadkill Research Society, Gesellschaft für Mittelalterlichen Elektronik, Société du Hara-Kiri Experimental, stb., stb.) 
Közismertebb szabadalmaim közül megmlíteném a zuhanyesernyőt, amely meggátolja a zuhanyozó személy megnedvesedését, a művesében alkalmazható művesekövet és a mentolízű kúpot.

Elsőrendű feladatommá tűzöm ki, hogy Sárkányföld népének minden kérdését megválaszoljam. Ezúton kérek mindenkit, hogy rendkívüli tudásom felett érzett mély csodálatuk ellenére ne habozzanak szerény kérdéseikkel és egyszerű problémáikkal felkeresni.

Ősárkánysága azon óhajának, hogy egyben ellássam Sárkányföld varázslói feladatait is, örömmel teszek eleget. Ezért a jelen alkalmat felhasználva bemutatom az e munkakör gyakorlati részét a jövőben ellátó varázslovamat.

Csatolás megtekintése 292238

A varázsló a kép közepén látható és Peek-A-Boo (Bújócska) névre hallgat. Rendkívül tehetséges: akármilyen mennyiségű konvertibilis valutát képes szénabálákká és cukorkává átváltoztatni. Híres trükkje, hogy az egyik fülébe beteszi a szénát és a másikból kipotyog a citrom (vagy valami hasonló). Igen jóindulató varázsló, eddig még senkit se változtatott békává (erre Brekeke6 a tanúm). Főleg azt szereti, ha megnyergelik, vagy az állatorvos a fogait csinálja, ilyen esetekben nemegyszer szórakoztató mentőautós utazással és kórházi üdüléssel ajándékozza meg az illetőt. Kérem, hogy varázslási ügyekben mindenki forduljon hozzá bizalommal.

B. Bagoly
Minden Felesleges Tudományok Doktora
A Huhogányos Akadémia elnöke


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 25)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPE!*



*Hosszas tervezésem után elkészült DRAGONLAND Lovagrendje! *










A munka nemesit igy DRAGONLAND egyen PÓLOJA is elkészült,ajánlom a használatát a nagy meleg miatt, egyéb iránt büszkén viselheti minden DRAGONLAND hűséges tagja!




Kellemes Délutánt Kivánok! 
Dani.Főkapitáy.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 25)

B. Bagoly 
Minden Felesleges Tudományok Doktora
Huhogányos Akadémia 
Sárkányföld

Tisztelt Elnök Úr!

Nagy örömünkre (ezek mind mi vagyunk) szolgál, de biztosak vagyunk benne, hogy az összes tündér, az egyszem angyal és a manók, valamint az ide nem sorolható dragonok, úgymint a Tornamester úr, a Főcukrász úr és nem utolsósorban a Főkapitány úr is nagyon örvendeni fog érkezésednek. Reméljük, hogy a Könyvtár és az Akadémia között félúton kijelölt lakosztály megfelel majd az elszállásolásodra, Bújócskának a mellette lévő istállót gondoltuk, melyhez egy nagyobb füves terület csatlakozik. Egyúttal kérjük BariZsu tündért, hogy ezt a területet hmmm..., nos hagyja úgymond parlagon, hogy varázslovad kedvére legelhessen. Kérjük szólj, ha bármire szükséged lenne. Nem akartuk szálláshelyedet ennél közelebb tenni a fenti intézményekhez, ezzel biztosítván egy kis testmozgást részedre, mert ezt a túdósok rendre elhanyagolják. Fülesmaci tündér étrendje mellett meglátod erre szükséged is lesz. Ezzel szemben Főcukrász mesterünk süteményeitől nem hízunk el és nem is tudjuk, hogy ezt most korholás vagy dícséret gyanánt írtuk. Megkérjük majd Borella főpiktor tündért, hogy fesse le portrédat és természetesen Bújócskáét is, a Főkapitány urat is, hogy helyezze el képmásodat a családfán és Barbi tündért, hogy csináljon neked is egy ilyen pörgő-forgót. A Varázslovacskád, amikor éppen nem legel és nem is varázsol esetleg körbejárhatná a Főkapitány úrral a határainkat, ha megengeded. De meg kell ígérnie, hogy a Főkapitány urat nem nézi fogorvosnak, nem vennénk lelkünkre, ha Dani Főkapitány úrnak baja esnék. 

Sárkányöleléssel:

Dragonking sk.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 25)

*DRAGONLAND!*

Főkapitányi tisztem és neveltetésem ugy kivánja,hogy szeretettel üdvözöljelek *brekeke6* DRAGONKING FELSÉGÉNEK CSODÁS BIRODALMÁBAN, DRAGONLANDBAN!

Nagyon köszönjük a természetnek,hogy a széljárás elhozott e gyönyörüséges szigetre és itt Maradsz közöttünk a DRAGON BIRODALOMBAN!
Én mint Főkapitány örülők,hogy ismét egy állatokat szerető varázslóval találkozhatok és remélem DRAGONLANDOT Te is még továb varázsolod ama Csodán tul ami már most is van.Kivánok Dragonos Szépségeket és minden jót ami itt a DRAGON BIRODALOMBAN megtalálható!

*FELSÉG! Máris modositottam DRAGONKING Családfáját!*


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 25)

*B.Bagoly Herceg Úr!*

Egy kis meglepetés.







Dr.B.Bagoly Herceg

*Elkészitettem B.Bagoly Herceg a DRAGONLANDBAN használandó pecsétjét.*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 25)

Köszönjük Dani Főkapitány Urunk! 
Tényleg olyan ez, mint a mesében, csak kérem és máris... 
Egy nagy sárpánypuszit küldünk érte. 

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 25)

FELSÉG! DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPE!

Kicsit hallgatoztam és vizsgálodtam B.Bagoly Herceg Dragonlandi szállása környékén Főkapitányi tisztemnél fogva.
Találtam egy érdekességet ami azt hiszem hasznos lehet Birodalmunkban!






Engedtessék meg,hogy javasoljam BORELLA HERCEGNŐNEK a mielőbbi 
"Feladatbankkártya" megtervezését Dragonland Nemes Népének.

B.Bagoly Herceg Dragonlandi logojának tervezete.






Sajnos csak téli lakosztályi kép lelhető fel Dragonland eddig üresen állt
Bagoly rezidenciájáról.
Öröm Dragonland Felségének és Nemes Népének,hogy ma már B.Bagoly Herceg birtokba vehette szálláshelyét.






A leskelődésem során találtam e képet miszerit B.Bagoly Hercegtől talán a Királyok kedvelt sportja sem áll távol.






Daniel.Főkapitány.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 25)

Hoztam egy pár kedves képet arról, hogy barikáink milyen jól érzik magukat a Felség legelőjén.

Egyúttal köszönetet szeretnék mondani Babacinak a kedves versikéért.. kiss












.. hoztam egy kis ajándékot a bébiknek, hogy a sárkányfogacskájuk hamarabb kijöjjön, ne fájjon..

Babacinak pedig egy csokor virágot:


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 25)

Felséges Dragon Queen!

Sárkányságod meleg üdvözlőbeszéde különösen emlékezetessé tette megérkezésem e gyönyörű birodalomba. Köszönettel jelentem, hogy elszállásolásunk ideális, a Könyvtár tele van a legjobb könyvekkel és az Akadémia épülete impozáns (külön örömet jelentettek a széles ajtók, amelyeken minden további nélkül átfért a fejem). Fülesmaci tündér főztjének még csak gondolatán is összefut a nyálam, pláne a sívár amerikai konyha termékein átszendvedett éveim után. Remélem, hogy Svarc főcukrász is előbb-utóbb feltálalja azt a néhány kiló tepertős pogácsát és a sajtos kosárkát, amit nála megrendeltem és amire már vagy tíz éve vágyakozom. Mmmmmm..
A birodalom új varázslova is berendezkededtt már a számára kiutalt összkomfortos legelőn. Azt üzeni, hogy semmit nem csinálna szívesebben, mint vitézlő Főkapitány úrral a hátán határszemlére menni. Természetesen úgy fog vigyázni a Főkapitány úrra, mint a hímes tojásra (hacsak nem hanyagolja el a házifeladatát, amely esetben foltos szalamandrává változtatja).

Mégegyszer mindent nagyon köszönve, legmélyebb tisztelettel:

B. Bagoly,
MFTD
HA, elnök sk.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 25)

daniel0201 írta:


> *DRAGONLAND!*
> 
> Főkapitányi tisztem és neveltetésem ugy kivánja,hogy szeretettel üdvözöljelek *brekeke6* DRAGONKING FELSÉGÉNEK CSODÁS BIRODALMÁBAN, DRAGONLANDBAN!


Egyre pompásabb ez a családfa!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 25)

*DRAGONKING FELSÉG! DRAGONLAND!*






A vacsora elkészült,tálalva.

Dragon Gulyás leves Bográcsban




Tepertős Pogácsa 



Dragon Harcsa Roston Sütve...



Gyümölcs Coktél 

 



Epersaláta Crema di Basalico-val






 
Dragon Vegyes Gyümölcs Torta



 Cseresznyés Lepény 



Dragon rostos *gyümölcslevek* 

 


*Dragon Pezsgő B.BAGOLY HERCEG Dragonlandi letelepedésének tiszteletére*






FELSÉGEDNEK és Dragonland Nemes Népének Jó Étvágyat 
kivánok!

Dragonland Szép Estét,Nyugodalmas Jó Éjt! Fm.Főszakács.


FELSÉGED!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 25)

Egy titok:
Amikor Fülesmaci tündér szól, hogy kész a vacsora, akkor mi csapot-papot hagyva rohanunk. Ha nem néz senki, akkor bizony rápattanunk a palota fényesre koptatott korlátjára és zsupsz, lecsusszanunk 
Nagyon szeretjük a hasunkat! És olyan finomakat főz! 
Hát most is, minő kompozíció!

Drága Fülesmaci tündér!
Külön köszönjük, hogy a nagytudású új dragonunk kedvéért pogácsát is sütöttél, ebben a melegben igazán kedves tőled. De hát, ha már annyira szeretné... Ez a gulyás, meg cseresznyés lepény, meg eper, meg pezsgő... Hmmm. 

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 25)

DRAGONLAND!

Egy kis meglepetés B.BAGOLY HERCEG Tiszteletére!

Dragon Tűzijáték







De szép....


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 25)

Mélyen tisztelt Főkapitány Úr!

Rendkívüli sajnálatomra nem állt módomban kedves üzeneteire azonnal válaszolnom, ahogy illett volna, mivel kis időre el kellett távoznom kies lakomból (amelynek megküldött fényképét igen köszönöm).

Mondanom se kell, hogy a hercegi kinevezés is nagyon jól esett. Ilyent azért nem mindennap kap egy bagoly!

A Sárkányföld honosítási okirataiként szolgáló családfát, logót és pecsétet nagy büszkeséggel fogom megőrizni. A pecsét különösen értékes számomra, mert minden baglyok legokosabbikát, Pallasz Athéné görög istennő baglyát ábrázolja. Vitézséged bizonyosan tudja, hogy ezt a pecsétet kb. 2,500 évvel ezelőtt, Periklész idejében készítették és valaha tetradrachmon (tetra=4 + drachma=görög pénzegység) néven volt ismert.

Sajnos a királyok sportjában (lovaspóló) nem vagyok jártas, pacijaim ellenére. A képen cricket-ütőt szorongató kollégám biztos angol, mert ott népszerű ez a sport. Az általam űzött sportok: nehéz könyvek emelgetése, lócsutakolás, trágyakihordás és almozás. Az utóbbi háromtól igen gyorsan megizzad az ember, izé, bagoly!

Állatszeretetben nálunk nincs hiány: lovak, szamár, két kutya és kb. hatezer légy az istállóban. De szeretek minden állatot: símogattam már anakonda kígyót, arizonai madárpókot, találkoztam csörgőkígyóval, viperával, mokkaszin kígyóval (ezeket nem símogattam meg—ki tudja miért). Nehéz lenne felsorolni mindazokat az állatokat, akikkel barátságot kötöttem. Persze nem minden élőlény barátságos: két évvel ezelőtt megcsípett egy 'fekete özvegy' (tudod, az a pók, amelyiknek piros homokóra alakú jel van a hasán). Elég beteg voltam tőle, de megérte, mert kevés dologgal lehet ilyen jól dicsekedni!

Szabad időmben tanácsadóként két nagy kutyamenhelynek is részt veszek a vezetésében:
http://www.tristatebassets.org/
http://www.midatlanticbassets.com/
Ha rákattintasz ezekre, körülbelül láthatod, hogy mit csinálunk.

Nagy örömmel nézek elébe vitéz Főkapitány Úr szíves kérdéseinek.
Elég sok barátom van a japán sárkánykirályok (ryú-ó) között, időnként megajándékoznak egy-egy képükkel, amelyeket természetesen továbbítok a Nemzeti Képtárba. Egyet mindjárt ide is csatolok:

Csatolás megtekintése 292343

Megkülönböztetett tisztelettel,

B. Bagoly
MFTD
HA, elnök, sk


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 25)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> A vacsora elkészült,tálalva.



Drága Fülesmaci!

EZT NEM LETT VOLNA SZABAD:cry::cry::cry:

Ha lélekben Sárkányföldre költöztem is, testileg (főként gyomrilag) még az amerikai koszt kietlen pusztaságában senyvedek. Szenvedésem az inycsíklandó vacsora képe elviselhetetlenné tette!
A csodálatos ételek láttán még a meglepetésnek szánt tűzijátékot is meg akartam enni!

Jaj de szenvedek!
Jaj de szenvedek!

Bográcsgulyás...

Harcsa roston sütve...

Tepertős pogácsa!...

[zokogva el]


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 26)

Drágáim! Dragonföldieim!

Eltűnt a papucsunk!!!! Mindkettő!!!!!!! Nem elveszett, csak úgy átmenetileg, 
időlegesen, ahogy szokott, hanem szőrén-szálán eltűnt. 
Namármost mi e nélkül a papucs nélkül egy tapodtat sem megyünk sehova. 
Mezitláb mégsem csoszoghatunk!? Fülesmacitól kaptunk nemrégiben egy olyan
sárkányos strandpapucsot, nagyon szépet, de abban fázik a lábunk. 
Ez a miénk, ami eltűnt, olyan finom-puha-kényelmes volt. És szép is. 
Nagyon szép. Meg néhol pöttyös. Tudjátok melyikre gondolok? 
Erre:




Hol így raktuk le, hol úgy, azért mutatjuk, hogy profilból is ráismerjetek.
Főkapitány urat kérjük intézkedjen! Eri néni tündért is kérjük nézzen szét 
a kiskutyáknál, tudjuk, hogy nem szokásuk, de hátha valamelyik kölyök mégis...
El nem tudjuk képzelni mi történhetett, csak itt töprengünk és sóhajtozunk 

Dragonking 
ahhh, ahhh
sk.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 26)

brekeke6 írta:


> ...B. Bagoly vagyok, Minden Felesleges Tudományok Doktora.
> Többek unszolására (mint pl. Brekeke6) elvállaltam Sárkányföld legfőbb tudományos intézménye, a Huhogányos Akadémia elnöki tisztjét.


Kedves Dr. B. Bagoly!

Légy hát üdvözölve Dargonlandban! Felesleges tudománydokink még nincs. Foglald hát el posztodat versenytárgyalás és különösebb kenőpénzek meg pankráció nélkül. Az nagyon jó, hogy Te lettél az elnöke a Huhogányos Akadémiának. Nem tudom, hogy tornamestert felvesznek-e akadékoskodónak, akarom mondani akadémikusnak, de akkor legalább már ketten lennénk...


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 26)

*Mélyen tisztelt Uralkodónk és Nemes-Népe !
Tekintsétek meg a hamarosan átadásra kerülő Tree - House 
prototipusát.*
*Csodálatos Dragon otthonok.
** 
Katt ide a képre*













*<object height="344" width="425"></object>*​*<object height="344" width="425"> 

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VC3kLwOSh_U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="344" width="425"></object>* 
<object height="344" width="425">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OcBpwJ0xYG4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="344" width="425"></object>


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 26)

Szeretett Felséges Uralkodónk,





































​ 




Tudom Felséged



is idegen Földön



vendégeskedett hosszasan diplomáciai megfontolásból és felséges ámde fárasztó utazásának még korántsincs vége



, ezen közben magam is ezer határon túli gonddal-bajjal bíbelődtem és bizony



, most hogy egész éjjel festékeim felett pislogva visszaolvastam tengerré nőtt elmaradásomat



, bizony azt kell mondanom, azontúl hogy rettentően élveztem mindannyiotok beszámolóit, le is vagyok sújtva, itt a Birodalmadban úgy zajlik az Élet, annyi minden történik Babaci Főgyerekpesztonka udvari Poétává való előléptetésétől Santane macskaosztályképin, Mamaci faültetvényén, Fülesmaci királyi főztjein, Inatir mézkínálatán, Erinéni kutyajelentésien keresztül Dani főkapitány betegen is hősies várvédelméig, nem is sorolom most a többiek lelkes munkáját és nem is beszélve az új udvari Főtudós bemutatkozó akadémiai székfoglalójáról, no és magam is annyi kedves ajándékot kaptam, szeretnék mindenre válaszolni is, de sajnos búnak eresztettem fejemet mert csak skiccelgetek és nem tudok egy valamirevaló festményt hozni Felséges Udvarodba, annyi ügyes-bajos dolog szólít el, és bizony még pár napig így is lesz. Azért azt a néhány művemet, melyet Dani Főkapitányunk



és Felséged



közreadott az udvar legnagyobb gyönyörűségére, rendkívül köszönöm, hogy időm rá nem lévén megtiszteltétek szerény alkotóműhelyemet e nemes látogatással és mindjárt e néhány félkész ám de mégiscsak remekművet üzenet gyanánt elvittétekkiss.




​ 




Mivel udvari piktorként és hoppmesterként ezen elmúlt időszakot sem celebrálni, sem képekkel illusztrálva elmesélni most nincs időm, de hercegnői udvariasságból



röviden köszöntöm ezennel új dragonunkat, B. Bagolyt



, Minden Felesleges Tudományok Doktorát körünkben, hangot adva felettébb nagy örömömnek, hogy Kijuma udvari Tudós magába zárkózottséga miatti tudományos lemaradásainkat és elhanyagoltságunkat a magas és felesleges tudományok doktorának lenyűgöző jelenléte kompenzálni fogja.
Legközelebbi látogatásomig, mikoris remélhetőleg már kész albumokkal jövök, törni is fogom fejem a lehető legértelmetlenebb kérdésen, amit nagytudású Bagoly dragonunknak okulásomra feltehetnék.
Nos addig is hoztam egy-két gyors vázlatot a Dragon Királyi Képtárba, nehogy közülünk bárki is ábrázolás nélkül maradjon.
Itt új Tudósunk látható, midőn Rém Tudománytalan Lexikonjába mélyül tudós barlangjában, miközben az udvari takarító boszorka igyekszik az évszázados porréteget leporolni a könyveiről.​ 


 










​ 








A csatolt képeken a következő friss ábrázolások, vázlatok láthatók:
Az elmúlt éjjel általam megfestett egészalakos kép róla díszruhájában, melyben udvari Tudós Doktorrá és Akadémikussá lett avatva. Gyors pillanatrajz a bástya előtt első udvari gondolkodó sétája alkalmával. Egy ifjú kori portréja. Tanácskozása egy konferencia szünetében Nyúl rektorral, valamint sétája Nyúl Tündér rektorné őnagyságával a parkban. Már tényleg csak ceruza vázlatra futotta erőmből, hogy megörökítsem csodalovát is, remélem, nem nagyon néztem el az arányokat



.


 




Szeretettel ölelem az udvarnépét, minden kedves dragon rokonomat, barátomat, kollégámat, remélem mihamarabb tudok kedves és üdítő társaságotokban többet időzni e csodás Birodalomban


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 26)

_" Végül a főcukrász maradt a végére,
hiába vár őrá egész D.Land népe.
Nem süt,nem hoz édes finomságot, "
_
itt vagyok, itt vagyok...

ezuton kérem Őfelségét,s várának népét
ne legyen már olyan éhes. a cukrásztermékre
kezem s lábam töröm, de mindhiába
fáj a vállam,kínok kínját kiállva.
járt már nálam sarlatán, kuruzsló, udvari
de a fájás csak nem akar kiállni.
ily kínok közt szenvedve,sütöttem bobajkát kedvetekre !

VÁLJÉK EGÉSZSÉGTEKRE !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDk1g4q2ULw​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 26)

Ezt gyorssebesen hoztam Dani Főkapitánynak, elmúlt időszakban történt futkosásim alkalmával szereztem be, királyi smaragddal díszített arany sárkány, melyet betegen is hősies várvédelméért



, lenyűgöző képes beszámolójáért, sárkánytörténeti ismeretterjesztő munkájáért



, csodás ajándékaiért



, melyeket tőle kaptam, valamint mindenki iránti feltétlen szeretetéért adom



:











































​


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 26)

Hah! Ahh! Oh!




Légy üdvözölve rég nem látott Svarc, udvari Főcukrászunk!
Mily nemes lélekre vall, hogy idézted az udvari Poétánkat!




Betegésged idején Fülesmaci főszakácsunk



édességekben is remekelt, igaz ez számára plusz munkát jelentett



, de szívesen tette, mindig jóllaktunk, ételcsodái a szemet és az ízlelést is egyaránt elkápráztatták



és nassolni is tudtunk bőven.










Nagyra értékelem, hogy betegen is nekiálltál nekünk sütni



, ó nagyon köszönjük!




Egyúttal mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánok neked és hatásos kuruzslázst









és megfeleő gyógyitalt




- íme a gyógytündérek, kik segítségedre sietnek, egyikük Elke ápolótündér


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 26)

mamaci1 írta:


> *Mélyen tisztelt Uralkodónk és Nemes-Népe !*
> *Tekintsétek meg a hamarosan átadásra kerülő Tree - House *
> *prototipusát.*
> *Csodálatos Dragon otthonok.*
> ...







Hú Mamaci, hát lenyűgöztél!




A szökőkútjaid, a Facéliáról tartott előadásod, a faültetési akciód, a kertészkedéseid, mind-mind csodálatosak voltak, de ez a különleges fakorona lakosztály meg dragonlakok valami egész különlegesek!kiss
És pláne, hogy oly kevés időd van! Azért jó hogy tudsz Dragonországra időt szakítanikiss


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 26)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Kedves Dr. B. Bagoly!
> 
> Légy hát üdvözölve Dargonlandban! Felesleges tudománydokink még nincs. Foglald hát el posztodat versenytárgyalás és különösebb kenőpénzek meg pankráció nélkül. Az nagyon jó, hogy Te lettél az elnöke a Huhogányos Akadémiának. Nem tudom, hogy tornamestert felvesznek-e akadékoskodónak, akarom mondani akadémikusnak, de akkor legalább már ketten lennénk...












:``:


















:``:
És ugyanez vonatkozik Santane macskaosztályaira, Dani szellemes beszámolóira, Inatir és Mamaci egyes beírásaira, Babaci némelyik versére, amin nagyon nevettem és persze Dr. B. Bagoly Akadémikus bemutatkozására meg Dragon Uralkodónk



Önarcképére, első festészeti zsengéjére, mely nagyon tetszett! Csak így tovább Felség!






(Ugye nem illik egy uralkodó beírásain nevetni? Ezért erről inkább hallgatok.



)
Bocsánat, ha valakit kihagytam, általában nagyon szórakoztató és üdítő az egész!
És ki ne hagyjam Rebarbara31 Vendégünket, aki felettébb tanulságos sárkánytani előadást hozott nekünk, ezen nem nevetni lehetett, de annál inkább okulni, köszönjük neki!
















​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 26)

Drága dragon honpolgárok!

Csak egy gyors feljegyzés... így papucs nélkül, féllábon.

1. Nagyon szépen alakul országunk. 
2. Örülünk Borella tündér összefoglalójának és annak is nagyon, de nagyon, hogy közben Svarc főcukrász úr is előkerült, ha mégoly rozogán is! Ezennel határozatlan ideig felmentést adunk neki. Talán egy kis gyógytorna jót tenne, Tornamester Úrnak mi a véleménye? És Elke tündér mit szól hozzá? Mindenesetre jobbulást! 
3. FagyisSzent tornamestert kérésére örömmel kinevezzük akadékoskodó akadémikusnak, egyelőre nem rendes tagnak, csak levelezőnek. Kérjük szíveskedjen felvenni a kapcsolatot az Akadémiával és az Elnök Úrral a továbbiak megbeszélése végett. Titkon azt reméljük ez elvonja figyelmét a kötelező reggeli tornánkról, különös tekintettel a spárgákra  Kijuma udvari tudósunk is felnézhetne néha bölcs könyveiből, lám milyen erősítést kapott a tudós társadalom.
4. Miután B. Bagoly elnök úr berendezkedett, kérjük tegyen látogatást a sárkánybölcsiben, Babaci gyerekfelügyelő örömmel várja, majd Santane tündér cicaiskolájában is, valamint Erinéni tündér kutyaneveldéjében is. Menet közben kérjük a barikák vizsgálatát is, hogy éppen merre vezényelte őket BariZsu tündér, ezt tőle kell megkérdezni. A legutóbbi jelentésében azt írta, tökéletes állapotban, jókedvben vannak báránykái, mint ahogy a kis manókról, cicákról és kuttyokról is hasonló beszámolókat kaptunk. Ezen kívül még békáink és lepkéink vannak, de ezek szabadon élnek az országban. Szerencsére Marisza tündér még nem hozta az elefántjait, mely elé örömmel vegyes aggodalommal nézünk, szerencsére porcelánbolt nincs még az országban.
5. Szemi udvari kellékesünkhöz kell fordulni, ha valamilyen felszerelés, műszer, vegyszer stb. hiányzik a laboratóriumokból. Ugyanez vonatkozik a szakkönyvek, tudományos folyóiratok megrendelésére is.
6. Pipec udvari főlovászunkat sem tudtuk még bemutatni, pedig varázsló miatt illene, de nem tudjuk, merre jár.
7. Reméltük, hogy papucsunk időközben, míg ezt a sok okosat írjuk előkerül, de nem. 
8. Pedig nagyon szép papucs volt.
9. Inkább mamusz.
10. De gyönyörűŰ! 
11. Pöttyös!
12. Megtalálója magas jutalomban részesül! 

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 26)

Sziasztok Sárkány Land minden kedves népekiss
Képezeljétek ma Mackó kiállításon voltunk














Sok-sok édi macikát láttunk
























nagyon élveztük a kiállítást
















1000kisskisskissés ölelés Mindenkinek


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 26)

garibaldi írta:


> Drága dragon honpolgárok!
> 
> Csak egy gyors feljegyzés... így papucs nélkül, féllábon.
> ...
> ...







:``:


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 26)

De nem ez volt, ugye?


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 26)

Mélyen tisztelt Uralkodónk és Dragon testvéreim!

Felesleges Tudományok Doktora,légy üdvözölve ebben a díszes társaságban.
Itt már be lettél harangozva,úgy hogy szeretettel fogadunk
/a referencia remek volt/.





Most hirtelen nem jut eszembe mit is kérdezzek nem mintha mindent tudnék,ja meg van ,nem láttad a Cavintonomat.

Az elveszett papucs nagyon megmozgatta a fantáziámat.
Gondoltam mint a mesében szerencsét próbálok.Így hát tettem a tarisznyámba abból a fincsi pogácsából amit szeretett főszakácsunk sütött,és elindultam.
Már most az elején bevallom nem jártam sikerrel.
Pedig ezer akadályt legyőztem,hogy uralkodónk kedvére tegyek.
Jó most kicsit füllentettem,a jutalomért is.

De nem búsulok mert kincseket találtam .
Íme:
Jó meleg lehet ,nem szorít,nem töri fel az ember, pardon sárkány, tündér,herceg stb lábát.




Ez egy gyönyörű darab,ajánlom szereztessen be Felséged minden hercegnőnek egy párat.









Igazi sárkányírás jegyes papucs.
Talán hercegjeink szívesen viselnék.





Itt azon tanakodunk ,mit kell még segédkezni a park szépítésben.

Sűrű elnézéseteket kérem most szólít a hivatali kötelesség,
várnak a kisbarátaim/ méhek/.




1000puszi


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 26)

Ez a kis udvaronc Felségednek ezt hozta:





Hát nem az a kitaposott pettyes, az igaz...




​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 26)

Jajjj, de szép! Van neki olyan búbosbanka frizurája, nekijjje. Nagyon tetszik!!! De nem ez az, mert a miénk pöttyös volt és 46-os. És még ennél is sokkal, de sokkalta szebb!!!




Már kétszer körbesepregettük a tróntermet és bekotortunk a seprűnyéllel a felséges trónszék alá is.  Ne is mondjátok, az ágyunk alatt is, persze ott kezdtük. A lépcsőn is kerestük, meg a fürdőszobában, a konyhának minden szegletében, a tornyokban és az erkélyeken, még esetleg a kertben lehet valahol. Nagyon el vagyunk keseredve.

Azokat a papucsokat mutasd meg Inatir a tündéreknek, most nyárra tényleg jó lenne, ha tetszik mindenkinek. A fiúké is egész pofás, de B. Bagoly elnök urat kérd meg, hogy nézze meg, mit jelentenek azok a rajta lévő írásjelek?!

Inatir, de te itt? Nem mentél a macimúzeumba?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 26)

Köszönöm Borella, szép ez is, nagyon is szép, csak hát...
Most nézd meg, el tudod te képzelni ezt a lábunkon? Ugye hogy nem?


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 26)

:656:Mélyen tisztelt Fenség!kiss

Jelentem a macimúzeumba nem mentem,ott ilyenek vannak kiállítva mint én?
Na most elbizonytalanodtam,lehet hogy rátapintottál.
Iszonyúan fáj a vállam,beteg állományba nem akarok menni,mert ugye itt dolgom van.
Már a méz pakolás sem segít./Meg az sem amit Borellának ajánlottam,pedig
azok közül amit én ismerek ez a legerősebb./
Nagyon el vagyok keseredve,már a billentyűket is alig tudom leütni,
pedig úgy hadonászok.:444:

Más:Tudományos tudós dr-.ka mond meg légyszi mi van írva a papucsra?



Ezt nektek néztem ki,de mi van ha Dragonlandiak nem viselhetik az van ráírva?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 26)

Hát nem mint múzeumi tárgyat gondoltunk Inatir, hanem, mint látogatót.
Erinéni írta, hogy ma a macimúzeumba mentek a kutyusokkal. Azt hittük elcsaltak magukkal, mint hozzáértőt.

Na, ha te is lebetegszel itt nekünk... én nem is tudom, talán megfázhattál mézkeresés közben. Vagy elkaptad Svarc főcukrász mestertől. Neki is az egyik válla, de az nagyon. Lehet, hogy nyirkos a macilak és reumád van? Költözz fel a várba, itt annyi szoba van, keresünk neked egy naposat, jó?

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 26)

Konzekvencia.:..:
Amíg én a papucsot kerestem addig vége is lett a kiállításnak,
így aztán jól lemaradtam.
A macilak nem nyirkos,de a zuhany igen,van hogy még a törölközőt is elő kell venni.
A főcukrásznak lehet a habverő ártott meg,mint ahogy nekem a bárd, beszélek ill. írok badarságot a mézes bödön.
Kedves Svarc nem tudsz valami jó gyógymódot?:!:
Ártalom,vagy a húsz év.....................................................
most mit ,voltam ennyi.
Kívánom minden sajgó testrész gyógyuljon meg gyors minden dragonLandi állampolgárnak.
Az enyém is!:ugras:
Pussz.kiss


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 26)

Drága Inatir tündérmaci, azt a nagyon bevált gyógymódot, amit Borella tündérnek javasoltál áruld el szegény Svarc urunknak, mert egy istennek se megy el orvosdoktorhoz, így hát ilyen házipatikákkal, meg varázslatokkal kell őt is meggyógyítanunk. Tényleg nagyon fáj a válla és ez már tart vagy 3-4 hete. Gyógyítós sárkánysimogatást küldünk mindkettőtöknek!


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 27)

Inatir írta:


> Más:Tudományos tudós dr-.ka mond meg légyszi mi van írva a papucsra?
> 
> 
> 
> Ezt nektek néztem ki,de mi van ha Dragonlandiak nem viselhetik az van ráírva?



Drága Inatir tündérke!

Ezt aztán a közepébe trafáltad!:

Csatolás megtekintése 292698

TACÜ = SÁRKÁNY (kínai eredetű)

Na most döntsétek el, hogy Sárkányföldön viselhető-e, vagy sem

De van még egy, hasonló nemzeti szimbólum:

Csatolás megtekintése 292699

RJÚ = SÁRKÁNY (japán)

Mindjárt visszajövök és válaszolok mindenkinek! Egész nap a gályapadhoz, izé, íróasztalomhoz voltam láncolva. Csak megetetem a mindenféle négylábúakat, aztán újra itt vagyok.


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 27)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Kedves Dr. B. Bagoly!
> 
> Légy hát üdvözölve Dargonlandban! Felesleges tudománydokink még nincs. Foglald hát el posztodat versenytárgyalás és különösebb kenőpénzek meg pankráció nélkül. Az nagyon jó, hogy Te lettél az elnöke a Huhogányos Akadémiának. Nem tudom, hogy tornamestert felvesznek-e akadékoskodónak, akarom mondani akadémikusnak, de akkor legalább már ketten lennénk...



Az a jó az akadémia berkeiben, hogy se kenőpénz, se versenytárgyalás nem kell a sikerhez, csak szilárd bükkfából készült agy. Az enyém valódi süttői mészkőből van, ami természetesen már az elnöki tiszt betöltésére is feljogosít.

Mondanom se kell, hogy nagy örömmel látunk körünkben. Székfoglaló értekezésed tárgya aszerint lesz kitűzve, hogy melyik munkacsoportban kívánsz tevékenykedni. Tornamesteri területen pillanatnyilag a következő témák elérhetőek:

"Karinthy Frigyes 'Lógok a szeren' c. művében szereplő testgyakorló eszközök ergometriai kiértékelése" (Irodalmi Munkacsoport)
"A mászókötél mint csatolt oszcillátor: a többtestprobléma alkalmazása a testnevelésben" (Fizikai Munkacsoport)
"A felemás korlát behatása Eric Satie 'Gymnopédies' c. művének hangszerelésére" (Zenei munkacsoport)
"XIX. sz.-i japán labdapattogtató gyermekdalok" (Keletázsiai Munkacsoport)
"Ding an sich a tornateremben: A bordásfal, mint magánvaló" (Filozófiai Munkacsoport)

Kérlek mielőbb tudasd, hogy melyiket választod!

B. Bagoly,
MFTD
HA, elnök s.k.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 27)

*Felséges...*

DragonQueen!  Nem tudom, hogy jót hoztam-e, de a karám két oszlopára akasztva ezt találtam, kicsit vizes volt, lehet, hogy beadtad mosásra, csak elfelejtetted?  Mély tisztelettel :kiss


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 27)

Drága Borella!

Mindenekelőtt nagyon köszönöm a csodálatos portrékat. Kandinszkij se tudta volna élethűbben visszaadni egyéniségem és megnyerő külsőm.

Kérlek tudasd, hogy biztosítottad-e a képeket. Gondolom egyetértesz abban, hogy ha a nemzetközi műkincsrabló maffia
meglátja őket, semmitől se fognak visszariadni. Emlékezz csak, hogy mit csináltak nemrégiben a Prado-ban. Biztosítás céljából ajánolm a londoni Lloyd-ot.

Remélem szignáltad a képeket. Ez rendkívül fontos. Olyan kétes alakok, mint pl. Han van Meegeren, egyszerűen alápingálhatják, hogy 'Giotto' vagy 'Courbet' (esetleg mindkettő), mert jól tudják, hogy egy eredeti Borellát képtelenség feltűnés nélkül értékesíteni a piacon.

Kérdéseidet türelmetlenül várom! Nekem semmilyen kérdés nem értelmetlen. Az értelmetlenséget csak a válaszban szavatolom.

B. Bagoly,
MFTD
HA, elnök s.k.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 27)

BariZsu írta:


> DragonQueen!  Nem tudom, hogy jót hoztam-e, de a karám két oszlopára akasztva ezt találtam, kicsit vizes volt, lehet, hogy beadtad mosásra, csak elfelejtetted?  Mély tisztelettel :kiss




ÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ de örülünk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hogy mi milyen boldogok vagyunk! BariZsu, drága szép, okos, aranyos BariZsu! Hát megtaláltad a pöttyös gyönyörű papucsunkat!? Ráadásul mind a kettőt! Istenem! Megtörölgetjük, megszárítgatjuk, babusgatjuk, nézegetjük, vele alszunk 

Neked meg ezerezerezerezerrrrrrrrrrr
kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 27)

Nem árt bizony az óvatosság. Itt van ez az új kép is, amit Borella piktortündér 
a nagytudású B. Bagoly elnök úrról festett, amint a szobájában elmélkedik.





Micsoda színek! Aranyló barnák és barnálló feketék! Micsoda ecsetkezelés! 
Rembrandt is megirigyelhetné. Holnap meg is kérem Szemi tündért, hogy a
kész műveket becsültesse fel és kössön rá azonnal biztosítást.


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 27)

Igen Tiszielt Uralkodónk és Kedves Népe !

Reggeli kerti sétám egy tüneménnyel ajándékozott meg, Sivát láttam az egyik tavacskánk közepén,dörzsölgettem a szemem eltünik e a káprázat, de mindig kéznél lévő kamerámmal sikerült megörökiteni bizonyságul, hogy nektek is megmutathassam.





*Nem csodálatos ?*
Ilyen csak is Dragon-Land földjén lehetséges!






*E csodálatos kőbefaragott dombormű bizonyitja, Őseink is szivesen látták vendégül, mily kedvesen dédelgetik.*​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 27)

"TACÜ = SÁRKÁNY (kínai eredetű)

Na most döntsétek el, hogy Sárkányföldön viselhető-e, vagy sem"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mélyen tisztelt Felesleges Tudományok Dr-a!:656:

Köszönjük a mindent kimerítő válaszod.
Ezek szerint sikerült megtalálni a megfelelő papucsot hercegjeink számára.
Már csak egy kérdés van, szívesen viselnétek-e ezt a nemes lábravalót?



Különlegessége hogy lábmérethez igazodó tulajdonsággal van felvértezve.
 
Mamaci!

Sűrű elfoglaltságaim közepette elfeledtem megköszönni ezt a szuper DragonLandi facélia méh legelőt.
Pedig már a foglaló táblát is kitettem.Fogunk jönni szorgos kis barátaimmal.
Ennek a gyönyörű virágnak nagyon örülnek kis mézgyűjtőim.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 27)

Szép estét Sárkányhonban !

Ó nagyon belemerültem Sárkányhon gyönyörű kertjébe





Tündértáncába





S bátor cicus látványába





DE Őfelsége hívószava felébresztett bámészkodásomból s előkészítettem nagy érdemű tudósunkról készült portrét az értékbecslésre s reménykedem, hogy a kép címe megfelelő .





További szép estét


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 27)

Szerintünk tökéletes, Szemi tündér nagyon gondos és ügyes vagy. Nálad jobb gazdasági igazgatóság nincs is. Így egyszemélyben lepipálod az összeset. Majd söprögetnünk kell a kincstárban is, reméljük össze tudjuk kotorni a pénzt a biztosításra. Biztosan sokba fog kerülni. Remek kép.

Mit gondoltok a pöttyös mamuszunkat nem lehetne, azt nem kellene?

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 28)

Jó reggelt Dragon népe, segítséget kérek !

szeretnék én is ilyen forgó, csili-vili gif logót kreálni, csak nincs hozzá progim.
kérem szépen valakitől !
ELŐRE IS KÖSZÖNÖM !​


----------



## rose_tm47 (2009 Május 28)

*sARKANYOK ORSZAGA*

S�rk�nyok a m�gia vil�g�ban​ ​ _"- A S�rk�ny? - firtatta Arthur elf�l� l�legzettel. - Hol van?
- Minden�tt - mutatott k�rbe Merlin. - Minden �.
A f�k k�rge a pikkelyei, a sz�l az �v�lt�se,
teste a f�ld; kett��gaz�, rettenetes nyelve �gy csap le ellens�geire, ak�r...
K�kesen ragyog� vill�m cik�zott �t a s�t�ts�gen.
- Ez az! Ak�r a vill�m! - fejezte be a var�zsl�.
- A S�rk�ny a F�ld, �s neked k�vetned kell parancsait."
(Martin Clark Ashton: Excalibur)_​


----------



## Sophie87 (2009 Május 28)

*sárkánysziv*

láttátok a sárkányszív című filmet?


----------



## Sophie87 (2009 Május 28)

a második rész szörnyű


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 28)

Sophie87 írta:


> a második rész szörnyű




Kedves Sophie!

Mi nem annyira filmen nézzük, inkább írjuk, így aztán nagy csalódás nem érhet bennünket


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 28)

Már csak ez hiányzott nekünk! Nem volt elég bajunk. 
Úgy kezdődött, hogy Aanne tündérnek kerestünk lepkét, mert szoktunk neki ajándékba lepke képet adni.
És véletlenül erre a képre akadtunk a könyvtár képei között keresgélve:





Ez egy fraktál, hát irtó érdekes. Ha jól értettük B. Bagoly elnök úr megjegyzését, ezek a matematika művészeti melléktermékei. De ebbe nem szívesen bonyolódnánk bele 

Kiválogattuk a szerintünk "sárkányosakat":


















































Hogy tetszik nektek?


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 28)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Népe!*

Tudatom,hogy 2 napig külhonban tevékenykedtem egy Dragon Gasztronomiai Bemutaton. Örömmel tapasztaltam,hogy távollétem alatt senki nem fogyott egy dekát sem.A 2 napi távollét fáradalmait a holnapi napkeltére kipihenem és ismét FELSÉGED és Nemes Néped szolgálva készitem az 1000 izű DRAGON Finomságokat!

Dániel Főkapitányunkkal találkozván üzenetét közvetitem DRAGONLAND Nemes Népével:
Dragon tanulmányainak végéhez közeledvén mindenféle Dragon záró vizsga dolgozatait befejezvén Dragon Hétvégére megérkezik a Dragon Birodalomba!

Most azért vacsorával septibe készültem és tálalva.

Dragon Menű:






DRAGON Sáfrányos tőkehallal töltött cannelloni


 
Sáskarák DRAGON királyi módra​*



*​ 
Körtés-ricottás lepény 


 
DRAGONLAND Gyümölcse Vegyes Tál:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 28)

Hú Fülesmaci tündér, de jó hogy megjöttél!
De finom a vacsi! Csak azt a sáskarákot kellene átkereszteni, valamilyen más ráknak 
Egy gyönyörű szecessziós fraktált kapsz, szerintünk terítőnek is szép lenne, vajon a textilesek felhasználják-e mintagyártásra ezt a módszert?


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 28)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING!*

A Sáska csemege helyett FELSÉGEDNEK azonnal elkészült az egészséges 

Dragon Tenger Gyümölcse Roston sütve:






Dragon Roston sült Szarvashátszin







*Felségednek az uj PAPUCS*

Sárkány irásos Papucs


 







*FELSÉGEDNEK és DRAGONLANDNAK KIVÁNOK*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 28)

Ó, nem kellett volna fáradnod, nagyon szeretem a rákot, csak a neve nem volt annyira bizalomgerjesztő. De ezek is isteniek. 
A papucsot nem látom, lehet, hogy olyan, mint a király új ruhája? 
Az üvegsárkány viszont gyönyörű darab, köszönjük szépen.
A lapunk.hu meg szórakozik velünk, amig aztán mérgünkben rálehetünk egy kis tüzet.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 28)

DragonKing drága!
Nekem meg már baj van a látásommal,a 7.34órás ,és a 8.15-ös beírásodnál csak fekete kockák vannak.
Lehet csak ki kellene aludnom magam?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 28)

Nézzük, nézzük, de másként jár az óránk úgy látszik, mert ezekben az időpontokban nálunk nincs beírás  Lehet, hogy nem állítottuk át, amikor hazajöttünk a Boszik országából.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 28)

garibaldi írta:


> Hú Fülesmaci tündér, de jó hogy megjöttél!
> De finom a vacsi! Csak azt a sáskarákot kellene átkereszteni, valamilyen más ráknak
> Egy gyönyörű szecessziós fraktált kapsz, szerintünk terítőnek is szép lenne, vajon a textilesek felhasználják-e mintagyártásra ezt a módszert?


ez az egyik, a másik pedig a lepkés fraktálnál van.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 28)

Hogy tetszik nektek?[/quote] Ez a másik.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Május 28)

​


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 28)

Szép estét !

E kivételes könyvre találtam





s csodálatos képet készítettem egy születendő sárkánykáról






Megpróbálkoztam sárkánypénzveréssel







a sablonokat elhoztam ,remélem elnyeri Sárkányhon lakóinak tetszésétkiss

További szép estét !


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 28)

Az összes képet nem mentem le, de Füleske tündér terítőjét, azt feltétlenül. Íme:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Május 28)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 28)

Szemi tündér nem lenne szükségünk egy tojáskeltető gépre? 
Hogy legyen sok kis sárkány az országban. Milyen egyszerű lenne a népességet növelni. A sárkánybölcsiben elférnének a sárkánygyerekek is, nem? A manók és kis tündérek mellett.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Május 28)

​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 29)

Szeretettel köszöntöm a sárkánybirodalom boldog lakóit!

Ez a kép várt az asztalomon, mikor visszatértem a lepkészésből. Felismerhető Borella zseniális ecsetvonása rajta, és én igyekszem hálámat kifejezni érte.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

És BariZsu tündérnek láttátok a szép új ruháját?


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Drága DragonKing és kedves udvarnépe!
Tudatom veletek,hogy a rossz idő ellenére sem maradtunk tétlenül.Bár a fülesmacitól kapott medencében most nem fürdőzhetnek a szabadban a gyerekek,így igénybe vettük felséged kiskádjait








A tornáról sem maradhat ki egy gyerkőc sem :




Az egyik kisbülcsőben ez fogadott. Santane ez nem a Te cicód az 1.ostályból?




Még mielőtt elfelejteném,szeretettel üdvözöljük Mindentudó Dr.Bagolyurat,szeretettel várjuk a bölcsibe ill.iskolába tanulmányi körútja egyikén.

Felséged egész nyugodtan megrendelheti a keltetőket,még mindig van hej a bölcsiben ,szívesen látnánk a kis sárkányudtódokat  .

Kellemes szép napot minden D.Landinak.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Te Babaci, gyönyörű tündérem, az egy kutyus, akárhogy is forgatjuk a fejünket, meg meresztjük sűrű szempillájú sárkányszemünket, az bizony egy barna kutyus szájában egy cumisüveggel.


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Hát igen Felség ez valóban egy kutyó,mert ameiket Santanenek szántam útközben lemaradt a nagy sietségben.Alázatosan jelentem utána eredtem és még a sarki postahivatal előtt utól is értem  ,erről a cicukáról beszéltem :



Ahogy elnézem ezeket a lurkókat ,hát erinéni kutyusai ,sem anne lepkéi nem hagyják hidegen


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Tisztelt DragonKing Felség és udvari népe!

Sajnos egy ideig nem tudtam az udvari életben részt venni, mivel vendégeim voltak. Távoli vidékről jöttek látogatóba gyermekeim. Esténként beszámolókat hallgattam a náluk nevelkedő udvari cicaleszármazottakról, szerencsére mindegyik jó egészségnek örvend.




​ 
Igen sok időt töltöttem az udvari életről szóló krónikák olvasásával, örömmel látom, hogy egyre több kinevezés történik az udvarnál. Minden új titulussal megemelt udvari főnemest tisztelettel üdvözlök!


<!-- Fileméret: kB​






-->


 

Mivel igen sok időt töltök a cavintonom keresésével (mindig elgurul), így kénytelen voltam papírt és tollat ragadni, hogy feljegyezzem eme díszes és igen tisztelt udvari társaság nevét és rangját, hogy követni tudjam az udvari nép életét.


<!-- Fileméret: kB​






-->


 
Eme feljegyzést az íróasztalon hagyván mindig rápillanthatok, ha elfelejtem, hogy hányan is vagyunk már és ki milyen megbízatást hajt végre. Az íróasztal eredetileg a férjemé, de míg távol van napközben, én uralom udvari teendőim elvégzése alatt.

Történt tegnap este, hogy férjecském nagyon fontos telefont intézve, a tárgyalás közepedte rápillantott az íróasztalán erre a papírkára és előbb lelassult a beszéde, majd abba is maradt. Szemecskéje kijjebb jött pár millimétert és szemhéjja felszaladt a homlokára. Egyértelmű volt, hogy a fontos tárgyalást kicsit megrekesztette az én kis feljegyzésem.
A tisztábban látás érdekében felvette a szemüvegét, kézbe vette a papírt és ismét végigolvasta. Én közben megpróbáltam összezsugorodni a közeli fotelban - amennyire lehetett...
A telefonban továbbra is hallottam a hívott fél hallózását, nem értette mire ez a csönd? Férjem szépen letette a papírt és levette a szemüvegét, de ezen mozdulatsorok közepedte rám emelte a tekintetét és abban minden olyan volt, ami egyszerre volt tömeges kérdés és egyben döbbenet, hogy vajon hogyan szorult az ő feleségébe ennyi gyermekded lelkület?
Én - ahogy csak tudtam - ismét megpróbáltam mégjobban összehúzni magam a fotelben, de mivel nem igen sikeredett, így kivonultam a konyhába (mint legfőbb búvóhelyemre.. ).
Férjem visszatért a megbeszéléshez, majd mikor végzett kijött a konyhába a papírral a kezében és annyit kérdezett: "Ez meg mi a túró???!!". E kérdés stílusos volt a konyhai környezethez, de tudtam, hogy itt most nem gasztronómiai eszmecseréről van szó.
No, ekkor láttam elérkezni az időt arra, hogy beszámoljak Tisztelt DragonKing Őfelségéről és Becses Udavari Népéről, no, meg az én udvari titulusomról. 
Szerencsére mivel több, mint 30 éve ismer a férjem, így nem ingott meg a házasságunk, de azért azt megkaptam, hogy "hát, te azért még tudsz meglepetéssel szolgálni". :lol:





​ 



​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Santane drága Főcicászunk!

Mi itt halálra röhögjük magunkat, még a királyi többesről is megfeledkezve keztünk neki ujjongó, mit ujjongó visító kacajok közepette a levelünknek.
Ilyen nincs! Elképzeltük a jelenetet. Nálunk is volt ilyen feljegyzés, mert uralkodó legyen a talpán, aki ezt a sok titulust meg tudja jegyezni. Nemrégiben egy jó barátunknak kezdtük elmesélni, hogy is élünk mi itt Sárkányföldön, de látván érdektelen ábrázatát Dani főkapitányra kanyarodtunk, mert az úgy már emészthető volt számára is. 

Nagyon köszönjük, hogy megosztottad velünk eme családi idillt, kedves férjedet üdvözöljük és csak legyen boldog, nem mindenkinek van köztiszteletnek örvendő sárkányországbeli Főcicász felesége. 
Most megyünk és elolvassuk még egyszer, mert már nem rángatózunk annyira


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Drága DragonKing Őfelsége!

Örömömre szolgál, hogy tetszett Felségednek a beszámolóm - mivel tudom, hogy Fenséges Felséged ugyanolyan vizuális, mint én, így próbáltam igen részletességgel elmesélni a történteket.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Május 29)

​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Drága Felsége és Santane főcicászom !
Köszönöm ezt a szuper beszámolót,halálra rötyögtem magam,most meg fáj az oldalam.Elképuzeltem ,hogy az Én párom mit tenne ilyenkor .Hát ezért van az oldalszám,ezzel titkosítottam a hadműveletet.Tagjainkat már nem tudom nyomon követni Én sem ezért a cetlire csak annyit jegyeztem fel - CH.D.L 107, 133.
Na ha ebből rájön,hogy mi is folyik a háta mögött,ember a talpán   
További szép napot.Egy nagy-nagy öleléssel kiss .


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Május 29)

Babaci! Nagyon jó az a kövér cicás!


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Mélyen tisztelt Fagyis Szent,drága tornamesterünk meg izé ,hogy is hívják no -másodállásu tudorunk  a csilli-villi logókat a Barbikánk készítette ,úgy hogy lehet igényelni Nála akinek még nincsen.
A kövér cicó tényleg egy tünemény,szinte sajnálom ,hogy tud így fára mászni ?!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Most látjuk, hogy Ti ügyesen az aláírásba tettétek ezeket a pörgő-forgókat és akkor nem kell keresgélni sem. Ez okos. Csak nekünk az az egyébként gyönyörű koronánk van. Igaz, ha Babaci tündér is így járkál más topikokban, mint udvari gyerekfelügyelő, hát egy sárkány is felvállalhatja, hogy megbolondult. Csak a sok kis bigyónkat sajnáljuk, amit nagyon nehezen szedegettünk össze és csipesszel nagyító alatt illesztgettük be...


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Igen, először én is betettem azonnal az aláírásomba, drága DragonKing felséged, de olyan nagy volt és olyan pörgő, hogy uralta az oldalt - főképpen akkor, mikor 4-5 embernek egymás után válaszoltam egy fórumban.
Nagyon zavaró volt és szemzakkantó, így kivettem. 
Talán, ha egy kicsivel kisebb volna, de sajnos még nem volt időm a dologgal foglalkozni, hogy is menjen a kivitelezése...


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 29)

Az enyém meg olyan kicsi és nem pörög...na...most akkor hogy?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Hmmm
Barbi tündérkével kell ezt a fontos kérdést megkonzultálnunk. Hátha intézményesen kisebbíteni tudná, Inatirnak meg felpörgetné


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Május 29)

​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

De hiszen Neked is van saját forgód


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Inatiré meg ha nagyban van pörög


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Május 29)

​


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Igen, én is néztem, hogy Fagyis végül is mit is kér??
A mozgó gifet meg ha lekicsinyíted, akkor elveszti a mozgását.
Azért is nézem, hogy hol is tudnék kisebbet csinálni magamnak, mert igen nagy helyet foglal.


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Most már végképp nem tudom akkor mi is legyen,vegyem le a forgót vagy nem  ? Ettől kissebbet talán a Barbi tudna kreállni hogy forogjon is .


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Hú... Aerensiniac ijesztő sárkánykákat rak be. Ezek biztos valami ős ősök voltak még a vérengzős időkből.


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Ne vedd le Babaci, majd találunk rá megoldást!
De én úgy emlékszem, hogy ezeket a logókat Dani csinálta - vagy elgurult már megint a cavintonom?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Kedves Aerensiniac sárkánykolléga! 

Kérjük szépen, hogy egy kissé lapozz vissza e vaskos könyvben, ha van kedved velünk tartani. Nem lesz könnyű feladat, egy kis időt rá kell szánnod, de talán megéri. És utána-közben gyere csak nyugodtan, határaink tárva-nyitva, se sorompó, se semmi! 

Üdvözlettel:

Dragonking sk.
Sárkányország királya

ui.: a pecsétemet nem láttátok?


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 29)

Okos volt aki kitalálta a cavintont,milyen jó hogy ezzel mindig tudunk takarózni.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Elgurult Santane, Barbi tündi csinálta. Minden más fontos iratot, pecsétet, címert és nem utsósorban a családfát Dani főkapitány, de speciel a forgókat Barbi.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 29)

babaci72 írta:


> De hiszen Neked is van saját forgód


Ilyen kicsi kellene nekünk is ,ez nem fogja úgy a helyet meg forog is.


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Hű a nem jóját! Akkor megkeresem.. jó messze gurult. (Na, kapok Barbitól..b*ttyameg )
Ja és milyen pecsétet keres Felségességességed? Ezt?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Nem már van egy újabb. Ahol felirat is van. 2 méretben is, egy nagy a nemzetközi ügyekhez, egy kicsi meg belföldre.
Megyek megnézem a Főkapitány úr szobájában, lehet, hogy nála van.


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

garibaldi írta:


> Nem már van egy újabb. Ahol felirat is van. 2 méretben is, egy nagy a nemzetközi ügyekhez, egy kicsi meg belföldre.


 
Jajjj... nincs mese, muszáj lesz ezeket is felírnom. :lol:

Na, de akkor a pecsétet csinálta Neked drága Felséges Feségességességednek Dani Kapitány - nem?
Vagy mindegy.. feladom. Még jó, hogy emlékszem, hogy én ki vagyok...


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Pfűűű... leizzadtam. 
Felséges Felségessséged!
A tervezetet megtaláltam, sajnos nem vagyok teljesen képben azügyileg, hogy fejlesztés történt-e ezügyben? Mármint az apróbíttás - de gondolom az lehet a belügyekre használt.





A Zászló


A *Pecsét*

*



* <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Kerestem a pecsétet de nem találtam,viszont ezt hoztam hejette 




Nekem meg kellene szemügő ,mert ahogy vissza lapozgattam vannak amik eltüntek megint ,lehet hogy a varázsló keze vagy lába van benne  .?!


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Jaj, de jó, hogy hoztad Babaci udvari gyermekfelügyelőnk! Csak azt mondd már meg, hogy mi ez?


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Nem ez az amit keresünk?


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Május 29)

Az a cavinton,hogy el ne felejtsük a ... mit is ?Vagy minek is kell ezt bevennünk ? Na mindegy.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 29)

Babaci megtaláltam a szemükéd,ez volt az?






Jó nekünk se látunk,se nem emlékezünk/ azonnal/.
Tudjátok hogy kell szedni az említett bogyókat?
Egyet, azért hogy el ne felejtsük bevenni a másikat.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Mindent Dani főkapitány úr csinált, kivéve a forgókat, amiket a Barbi tündi.
Egyértelműbben nem tudjuk ezt kijelenteni má.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Na minden előkerült. Nagyon köszönjük nektek. Megvan a kicsi is, meg a nagy pecsétünk is. Most keresünk egy nagy ládát és egy helyre tesszük végre.


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Mááá nem is köll tovább ragozni - értjük mi és hogyan ki és mit csinált! 
(megtaláltam, ami elgurult... )


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

Milyen ládát szeretne felséged?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Ez nagyon jó lesz, ebbe minden befér, még a koronánk is. Köszönjük.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 29)

Később ki fog emlékezni rá mi van a ládában?
Na meg a ládára.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Május 29)

Felséges DragonQueen!  Hogy szelíden és barikásan fejezzem ki magam, az jelenlegi állapotomban eléggé nehezemre esne... Hogy itt mennyire lütyő társaság gyűlt össze, az már-már félelmetes... Már gyógyulóban lévén ismét nézegetni kezdtem Hazám oldalait, és sajnálatos módon annyira röhögtem, hogy utána hosszasan kellett magyarázkodnom miatta kiscsaládom tagjainak, részletesen elmagyarázva, hogy miért is estem be az asztal alá, holott köztudomásúan nem fogyasztok olyan tudatmódosító szereket, amelyek miatt ez alapállásban előfordulhat.. 
Végkövetkeztetésül elmondhatom, hogy nagyon jó itt veletek egy országban lakni.. 
Pontosan ezért szeretném pl. Felségedet egy gyönyörűséges ládával meglepni..


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Inatir írta:


> Később ki fog emlékezni rá mi van a ládában?
> Na meg a ládára.



Milyen láda, milyen láda? 




BariZsu írta:


> Felséges DragonQueen!  Hogy szelíden és barikásan fejezzem ki magam, az jelenlegi állapotomban eléggé nehezemre esne... Hogy itt mennyire lütyő társaság gyűlt össze, az már-már félelmetes... Már gyógyulóban lévén ismét nézegetni kezdtem Hazám oldalait, és sajnálatos módon annyira röhögtem, hogy utána hosszasan kellett magyarázkodnom miatta kiscsaládom tagjainak, részletesen elmagyarázva, hogy miért is estem be az asztal alá, holott köztudomásúan nem fogyasztok olyan tudatmódosító szereket, amelyek miatt ez alapállásban előfordulhat..
> Végkövetkeztetésül elmondhatom, hogy nagyon jó itt veletek egy országban lakni..
> Pontosan ezért szeretném pl. Felségedet egy gyönyörűséges ládával meglepni..




Na most bajban vagyunk. Ez a festett láda is nagyon szép. Ha megengeded BariZsu tündérbáránykám, akkor ebbe a szépséges pöttyös papucsunkat tesszük, amikor éppen nincs a lábunkon, hogy el ne vesszen. Hogy itt milyen rend lesz királyi rezidenciánkon!!!


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 29)

*Ihon ni!*

Hemüvegeket fel tenni!





Királyunk őfelségének, talán elnyeri tetszését, az uralkodásának szimbólumai :656:


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 29)

Hosszú utam során futottunk erre is:




aztán, meg erre is...




Jól elfáradtunk, és egy nagyot gurmoltunk, íme, bizonyság, melyet Garibaldi örökített meg. Hála és köszönet kiss




Felléptünk a cirkuszban,




majd, bohócot csináltak belőlünk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Ó, micsoda kincseket hoztál Marisza tündér! Nem is tudom hogy voltunk meg ideáig jogar és országalma nélkül. Még szerencse, hogy a pecsétes ládánkban van elég hely, de ha nem a papucsunk mellé tesszük a másik ládába. Nagyon míves darabok, az almában lévő szív alakú láng és szép zöld szemünk is nagyon tetszik.

És mondd csak Marisza hány elefánttal érkeztél? Most hol vannak? Mi ez a dübörgés és lárma?


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 29)

Érdemes volt hazatérni, mert ilyen jó sztorikat, mint a macskalányé, már régen olvastam, a könny is ki jött a szememből.




Javaslom, Felségeteknek, hogy azt a derék "túró"-s embert nevezzék ki, valamilyen Tiszteletbeli Követnek, vagy Konzulnak, de ezt a fenséges Fenségek jobban tudják.
Remélem most már sűrűbben látogatom Sárkányhont, bár most meg Indiába készülök.


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 29)

Örülök, ha elnyerte Felségtek tetszését ama kis szerény ajándékom, az elefántok itt sorakoznak, szépen sorban, de nem akartuk megijeszteni jó, sárkányföld békés lakóit, ezért majd apránként mutatom be őket az udvarnál.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

marisza írta:


> Érdemes volt hazatérni, mert ilyen jó sztorikat, mint a macskalányé, már régen olvastam, a könny is ki jött a szememből.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiába, sokat látott ember, akarom mondani tündér...
Nagyon jó a felvetés. Szavazásra bocsátom a kérdést, milyen hivatalt adományozzunk Santane tündér férjének?
Azt ugye nem várhatjuk el, hogy aktív szereplője legyen mindennapjainknak, de esetleg egy nagyköveti, vagy min. egy tiszteletbeli konzuli poszt tényleg járna neki ama "Ez meg mi a túró?" megállapítása miatt, mely szerintem országunkban bizonyosan szállóigévé fog válni.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 29)

Szép estét Sárkányföld minden lakójánakkiss
Nagyon jókat nevetgéltem a beírásokonannyira jó ide jönni:55:

Láttam megint eltünt a Fenséges papucccsss már nagyon megijedtem,hogy mi tüntettük el





nagyon megdorgáltam a kis ebadtát




aztán szerencsére előkerült a fenséges papucccsss
megint nagyon fincsiket lakmároztunk





1000kisskisskissés ölelés mindenkinek és örömteli szép ünnepet kívánunk:55:





Javaslom a Miatúró Tárca nélküli Miniszteri posztot
Santane főtündérke férje urának


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 29)

*Felséges Dragonking! Drafonland Nemes Népe! *



 
Sajnos a Dragon Felhőszakadás megnehezitette a Királyi konyha életét,tevékenységét igy most készült el a mai menü.Holnapra igérkezik Dániel Főkapitány ki már tervezi a konyha vizvédelmét.
Felségednek és Nemes Népednek jó étvágyat! 



 
Dragon Lesi Pecsenye Puliszkával




​Dragon Fetás kuszkusszal *töltött gombafejek*


 Dragon Saláta 

 

Dragon Tejszines Eper Torta















<TABLE style="MARGIN: 8px 2px 0px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=msgtopicseparator><TD class=msgtopicseparator></TD></TR><TR><TD class=msgbody><SMALL>*"Amíg valaki nem szeretett egy állatot, lelkének egy része alszik." 
Anatole France*</SMALL>
<SMALL></SMALL> 
<SMALL>









</SMALL>
<SMALL></SMALL> 
<SMALL>



</SMALL>
<SMALL></SMALL> 
<SMALL>



</SMALL>
<SMALL></SMALL> 
<SMALL>



</SMALL>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​​ 
​ 
​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

erinéni írta:


> Szép estét ...
> 
> 
> Javaslom a Miatúró Tárca nélküli Miniszteri posztot
> Santane főtündérke férje urának



Erinéni tündérem, azt hisszük, sőt egész biztosak vagyunk benne, hogy ezt a Miatúró  Tárcanélküli Miniszter -t senki és semmi nem fogja űberelni 
Santane tündér pedig eskü alatt vallomást tesz nekünk, hogy a kinevezésről értesítette-e nagyrabecsült férjeurát.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 29)

Ó, közbe míg itt bambulunk, meg ámulunk, meg bámulunk kész lett a vacsora és még le se értünk a konyhába megnézni mit főzött áldott kezű, gondos és takaros, legszebbfülű Fülesmackó tündérünk. Hú, nagyon finom illatok jönnek arról. Epertortát szimatolunk. Csak nem? Sárkánykislánykorunk óta a kedvencünk. Meg az eperhab is, de olyat Fülesmaci tündér nem szokott. Azt tojásfehérjéből kell felverni együtt a villával szétnyomkodott eperrel és cukorral. Nagyon szép rózsaszínű hab lesz. És finom. Ezt az egyet tudjuk főzni, de azt nagyon.


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 29)

garibaldi írta:


> Erinéni tündérem, azt hisszük, sőt egész biztosak vagyunk benne, hogy ezt a Miatúró Tárcanélküli Miniszter -t senki és semmi nem fogja űberelni
> Santane tündér pedig eskü alatt vallomást tesz nekünk, hogy a kinevezésről értesítette-e nagyrabecsült férjeurát.


 
Háááát... Tisztelt Felség! Még egyelőre meggondolom, hogy mostanság közöljem-e vele Erinéni eme tündérien jól eltalált elnevezését, hiszen még szerintem férjecském nincs teljesen túl a tények emésztésén. De mint tudjuk, az idő mindent megold, tehát türelem és eljön az én időm ismét...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Május 29)

​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 30)

<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fDk1g4q2ULw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 30)

A mindig édességre éhes várnépnek !
Vegyétek és egyétek a mákosgubát,
benne rumos mazsola,rajta vanilia puding!
EGÉSZSÉGTEKRE !​ 
KÖSZÖNET A TECHNIKAI SEGÍTSÉGÉRT "GARIBALDINAK" - ÚGY IS MINT SZEMÉLYI "MEDICÁMNAK" !
-TŐLEM NEM MEGY EL A BEÁGYZÁS-​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 30)

Drága jó Svarc Főcukrász Urunkat végre hadrafogható állapotra sikerült feljavítani, aminek igen örvendezünk. Hiába az a forró gyógytea, amit a tűzről levéve kicsit elhamarkodottan ráöntöttünk a fájó vállára csodát tett. 
És nagyon köszönjük, hogy első ténykedése rögtön egy ilyen vidám mákos guba készítése volt, ez az Őfelsége bobajkája beírta magát a szívünkbe!

Hurrá, éljen, süssön, virágozzon!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 30)

​ 

Szép szombat reggelt minden kedves Tündérnek, egyszem Angyalnak (de rég láttuk már), Manócskának, Dragonnak és immár Miatúró tárcanélküli Miniszter úrnak is! 

Santane tündér nem is mondta, de szerintünk ilyen névvel a férje csakis japán lehet, nem?  Ezen töprengünk itt most.

Csak mutatni akartuk mit kaptunk Borella tündértől, hogy velünk örüljetek. Itt van, ugye milyen aranyos? Ő lesz a királyi ölebünk. Majd Erinéni tündérrel meg is beszéljük, hogy napközben egy kis időre bevihessük a kutyaneveldébe játszani, hogy szocializálódjon. Most még nem, mert még nem kapta meg az oltásokat és amúgy is olyan ijedt szegény, csak úgy reszketett a szoknyácskája, amikor meglátta Marisza tündér elefántjait a főtéren. De utána, amikor odaadta Borella tündér és felemeltük, közben megnyalta a kezünket, ilyen nagyon barátságos, nem győzzük simogatni. Aztán amikor elfáradt beletelepedett a szép pöttyös papucsunkba, az egyikbe és rögtön elaludt. Így mi most féllábon ugrálva közlekedünk, de egyáltalán nem bánjuk ezt. 
Pszt, alszik! 

Öleléssel:

Dragonking
sk.​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 30)

Jó reggel,jó reggelt!

Na végre,már majd meg haltam egy kis finomságér.
Sajnos nem szeretem a mákosat.de a pudingot,meg a mazsolát megdézsmáltam.
Jó volt,hálám örökké üldözni fog.

Üdv az új tagnak ,még akkor is ha csak tiszteletbeli.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 30)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Népe!*





Dragonland Birodalmában is Csodálatos Pünkösdi Hétvége köszöntött be!
Az ünnepi menük már készülgetnek! Igen jókat derültem az elmult napokban Dragon Faliujságra irtakra! No csatlakoznék annyival,hogy mifelénk is vendégek voltak akik teljes ámulattal végig lapozgatták Dragonland Birodalmának oldalait! Az asztalkám telis teli van 1000nyi étlap és menü feljegyzéssel és egyik kedves vendégünk bátorkodott megkérdezni csak nem valami szakács tanfolyamra járok nyugdij potlásom céljából,vagy találtam valami munkahelyet....No nem szoltam csak beléptem Felséged és Dragonland világába,majd közöltem olvasgasson,megkapja a választ...
Vendégünk ki már bőven megdézsmálta élete kenyere javát csak mosolygot és anyit mondott ez gyönyörü világ egy csodálat és minden jót kivánt Dragonlandnak!
Hát igy van ez FELSÉG,ha ilyen gyönyörüséges Dragon Világba és Birodalmadban élünk!






Kivánok Felségednek és Nemes Népednek Dragonos Csodálatos Hétvégét!






A Dragon Reggeli tálalva


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 30)

<!-- message --> *FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Népe!

A mi drága fülesmacikánk meghozta a reggelit,nézzétek ezt a csodálatos tálalást.
Neki kellene üljünk gyors, mert nemsoká jön a vacsora.
Gyertek hamar, mert ennek a sok finomságnak nem lehet nemet mondani.
Egyedül nem is esik jól az étel,várlak benneteket .
Jó étvágyat kívánok!

A másik maci.
*


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 30)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! DRAGONLAND HERCEGNŐI ÉS HERCEGEI!*


*Megérkeztem!*








Hódolatom DRAGONLAND Nemes és Hű Népéhez! Végre tudathatom Dragonlanddal,hogy iskolai tanulmányaimat befejeztem néhány hónapra és elérkezett a VAKÁCIÓ ideje,igaz még 2 hétig mint tisztességes Főkapitány sajnos iskola látógatási kötelezetségemnek eleget kell tennem és bejárni. No de ez már nem akadályozza Felséged Birodalmában a Főkapitányi teendőim ellátását! A tanulmányaim hajrájában több remek dolog terve megszületett,melyeket hamarossan prezentálók Felséged és Nemes Néped felé!

*Mindenek előtt hoztam egy kis ajándékot DRAGONLAND aprajának az Óviba és ezuton hivnám fel FELSÉGED és Dragonland Népének figyelmét hogy a kis DRAGONOKRÓL senki ne feledkezzen meg holnap a GYEREKNAP alkalmából!* 

*IGAZI DRAGON GYEREKEK*






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SÁRKÁNY CSÚSZDÁS UGRÁLÓ*[/FONT]​













 

 

DRAGONLAND Sárkányvár akadálypálya







​ 
*DRAGON KING* *FELSÉG*​ 


 

DRAGONLAND Védelmi falai​ 


a vizeséssel 

​ 

Egy remek nyári ajándék FELSÉGEDNEK!

*Dragon King skateboards
*​


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 30)

Vitézlő Dani Főkapitány Úrnak megérkezése alkalmával jó hétvégét és sárkányokban igen gazdag vakációt kívánunk.

Csatolás megtekintése 294368

Ez itt jóbarátom, Biwako no Ryúó, a Biwa Tó sárkánykirálya. Most rosszkedvű, mert szeretne átrepülni hozzád hétvégére (és megkóstólni Fülesmaci kosztját), de uralkodói teendői nem engedik. Ha mégis odamegy, adjatok neki káposztás kockát, mert él-hal érte!

B. Bagoly
MFTD
HA, elnök s.k.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 30)

*http://dragonking.arcadecontrols.com/index.php *


*FELSÉGES DRAGON KING! DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPE! *



 







Hatalmas viharok tombolnak a Dragon konyha felett. No de ez nem veszélyeztette a mai menű elkészitését.

*A mai Dragon inyencségeg tálalva*

Dragon FÁCÁNLEVES





 

DRAGON *Vadnyúl* combja illatos rozmaringgal









 

Dragon Almával Töltött FÁCÁN





Dragon Gesztenye Torta



Dragon EPERHAB 

 

Dragon Dinnye Saláta








Egy kis Ital





A DRAGON LAKOMA után ajánlanám a DRAGON BILLIÁRDOT






FELSÉGEDNEK AJÁNDÉK Dragonland piacáról





*FELSÉGED ÓRÁJA*





A kis DRAGONOK


 

 








 



 

FELSÉG! Gyönyörü a DRAGON KING Birodalmi Templom





















MARISZA HERCEGNŐNEK ajándék



 Daniel Főkapitánynak 

 


















FELSÉGEDNEK és Dragonland Nemes Népének Kellemes Délutánt,Szép Estét Kivánok!


*Sajnálom, az oldalt széthúzó, méreten felüli képekre vadászom. Hazaviszem a barlangomba és azokon élek. b.p.*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 30)

:-D:00:kiss:23:





Tudtuk, sejtettük, éreztük, hogy Fülesmaci tündér nem hagyja ezt annyiban. Méghogy ő eperhabot nem szokott!? Azonnal csinált nekünk! Istenem, ha...
Gondolhatjátok, mire gondolunk most 

Na meg az a csudaszép sárkánymintás, magasszárú cipő is! És pont jókor, mert arany kutyulink teljesen magáénak érzi már a pöttyös papucsunkat, csak a balt, na de mire megyünk a másikkal? Már aggódtunk is, hogy a kertbe nem is fogunk tudni lemenni, pedig olyan szép idő van. Így ez a gond megoldódott. Az órát is köszönjük, bár ez rajtunk nem segít, így is mindenhonnan elkésünk, de ezt már megszokták szeretteink és barátaink ennyi év alatt. Van ugyan egy mondás, miszerint a pontosság a királyok erénye, ha jól emlékszünk, de ezt nem rólunk mintázták, az biztos. 
Az ebéd is istenien néz ki, de még el vagyunk telve a reggeli finomságokkal, azt tervezzük, hogy Fülesmaci tündért most fülönfogjuk és elvisszük sétálni a japánkertbe, mert úgyis örökké csak a konyhában sürgölődik.

Ezt a tőle kapott fiatalkori képünket meg kinagyítottuk, olyan szépek vagyunk rajta, hogy jobban lássátok, meg úgyis ritkán láttok minket a trónszékben ücsörögni. 
A képet ahogy nézegetjük:
1. Mintha a jobb hátsó 26-osunk lyukas lenne, nem? Akkor az szokott nekünk sajogni, amikor tortát eszünk.
2. Úgy látjuk itt a képen még mintha sokkal soványabbak lennénk. Igaz, de akkor még nem volt itt Fülesmaci tündér.
3. Tudjuk, hogy nem illik így könyökölni a trónszékben. Hja, de fiatalság, bolondság. Sóhaj.




Ölelünk titeket:
Dragonking sk.

u.i.: Dani Főkapitány úrnak is köszönjük ezt a sporteszköznek látszó sárkányos izét, csak az a baj, hogy annak használatára meg is kell tanítania. Ha esetleg a szünidőben, egyéb várvédői tevékenysége megengedi majd, örülnénk ha megmutatná nekünk mit kell vele csinálni.


----------



## fotos65 (2009 Május 30)

*Szabadon*






Üdvözlöm Ddragonland népét. Örömmel jelenthetem hogy kiszabadultam fogságomból. 
Amint tudok megyek és viszem a fotókat, de előbb kell keresnem egy jó cipészt, mivel a hosszú út alkalmával elkopott a cipőm.






Útközben rám tört az éhség, (ami nem csoda ennyi raboskodás után), így nekiálltam hamuba sült szalonnámat falatozni.











Mire jól laktam olyan viharba keveredtem, amitől teljesen bőrig áztam.






Most már csak egy jó kis napsugárra várok, ami megszárítja elázott ruhám és már megyek is a suszterhez.



Addig is remélem az udvarban minden a legnagyobb rendben halad tovább.



*Itt a CanadaHun hétfejű, lángotköpő sárkánya moderálja ki az oldalt széthúzó irgumburgum képeket!*
*Vigyázzatok, mert képeket vadászok és azokkal élek!! b.p. *


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 30)

Légy üdvözölve kedves, jó Fotos udvari fényképészünk!

Ó de örülünk, hogy sikerült kiszabadulnod. Reméljük hamar hazaérsz és beszámolsz nekünk, hogy is volt ez az eset, meg a szabadulás? 
Addig is előkészítjük neked Dani főkapitány melletti toronyszobát, hogy teljes biztonságban legyél, nehogy elraboljanak újra, vagy valami hasonló történjen veled. 

A hazaúton is vigyázz és siess!

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 30)

_Szeretve tisztelt D.K és Dragontestvéreim !_

Dani főkapitánynak



Gyermek napra.
Nagyon tetszetős az új ünnepi ruhád meg a lovad is.

Fülesmaci fincsiségeit már akkor is kétpofára esszük ha már csak a szemünk kívánja.
Javaslom,minden héten egy nap legyen diétás nap,mert már legurulunk a családfáról.

Esetleg társadalmi munkában fogyózni egy napot valakinél.




én már kezdem is,bariZsu birkéi fölé kötök egy kis árnyékot adó felhőt.

Hála csak hogy kiszabadult fotós tündér,kinek még a cipője is elvásott a hosszú út alatt.
Biztonságos hazaérkezése érdekében javaslom Dani főkapitányunkat küldjük elébe.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 30)

Inatir drága tündérkém, te vagy az első tündér, aki testvérnek nevezte a többieket. Ezen most sokáig fogunk melegedni. 
A gyereknap is neked jutott eszedbe, lám, lám. Beindítjuk hát a 

*Vigyünk pókot Dani főkapitány úrnak gyereknapra* c.

programot, melyre minden kedves tündért, az egyszem angyalt, dragonokat ezennel felkérünk! (Miatúró tárcanélküli miniszter úr ez alól felmentést kap - egyelőre) 

A pókokat jól zárható dobozban kérjük leszállítani a levelünk alján lévő "kígyókat" feliratra kattintott helyre, a helyszínen ne feledjetek el hivatkozni Sárkányföldre!!!! Előre is köszönjük.

Ez a már "legurulunk a családfáról" igen tetszett nekünk!

Szép pünkösd vasárnapot és persze gyereknapot!

Ölelés:
Dragonking sk.


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 30)

Tisztelt Udvarház, bemutatom az Elefánt csapat, legújabb kismamáit, az Ő kíváncsi Fáncsi-ukkal.


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 30)

Drága Fülesmaci, ennek nem lesz jó vége, ha ennyi finomsággal árasztasz el bennünket, mert így hamarosan át kell költöznünk a fogyisokhoz. Ennyi finomságot egész utam során nem láttam, nem kóstoltam. Örök hálánk! Mindenesetre hoztam neked egy kis segítséget, hogy több időd legyen a pihenésre is.


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 30)

Itt a Pünkösd!


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 30)

Felséges Dragon King és Sárkányföld nemes lakói!

A birodalomba ma érkezett elefántokat meglátva, karámját áttörve utánukszaladt az istállómban őrzött rendkivül ritka állataim egyike, kisborjával együtt. Pontos leírása a csatolt plakáton látható.

Kérjük, hogy aki találkozott velük, azonnal értesítsen!

Csatolás megtekintése 294647

B. Bagoly
MFTD
HA, elnök s.k.

_(Christian Morgenstern: "Akasztófa-énekek", Magyar Helikon 1965)_


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Május 31)

Igen Tisztelt Dragon Queen és Kedves Népe, Dragon Testvérek!






Ma reggeli szokásos sétám közben a Birodalom hátsó kertjáben egy rejtözködő elefántra bukkantam. Állandó társam a kamera most is nálam volt igy sikerült lencsevégre kapni. 
Nézzétek! 
Marisza még nem kereste ?
​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 31)

Marisza nem, de a B. Bagoly elnök úr keres valami nózibémeket. Ki is plakátozta. Lehet, hogy ez az, elég nagy a nózija, hasonlít rá. 
Mutasd meg a képet neki Mamaci tündér, hátha...


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 31)

*SZÉP REGGELT FELSÉGES DRAGON KING! DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPE!*

*Köszöntök Mindenkit Dragon Pünkösd alkalmából,*
*de akiket igazán és nagy nagy Szeretettel azok a*
* DRAGON GYEREKEK és minden GYEREKET!!!*



 

*AJÁNDÉKOM fogadjátok kis DRAGONOK!*











A további meglepetés a DRAGON LURKÓKNAK még készül a kis Kukták serényen dolgoznak.

*FELSÉGEDNEK és Nemes Népednek a Reggeli tálalva!*

*Dragon Krém Kávé*







 

 

 

 



DRAGON vegyes Paraszt Reggeli

De előtte egy Dragon Kupica


















 







​





​ 




​


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 31)

...egy kis csemege a mindig éhes sárkánynépnek...​
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_YhKyZ72dq4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_YhKyZ72dq4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 31)

Lapunk.hu
Kedves Felség



, drága Dragontestvérek!





Örülök, hogy postán küldött remekeimet Felséged és Aanne tündértestvér



elhozta ide az udvarba, és Szeemi udvari kincstárnok



tündérünk ilyen gondosan őrzi és még a biztosítást is intézi.
A Lloydot nem ajánlom, a Titanic is ott volt biztosítva.






Jelenleg egy külső megbízatáson dolgozom, egy Ybl Miklós nevű építészmester keresett fel a Felhők Országából, készítsek pár festményt az Operaházról, élete egyik főművéről. Hát ott loholok mostanság az Operaház környékén, ezért elnézéseteket kérem drága testvéreim.




Közben gondolatban folyton folyvást itt merítgetem az ecsetem a palettámon köreitekben, és most hogy megint visszaolvastalak benneteket, mióta elvoltam, hát, udvari festő még ilyet nem látott, azt mondhatom, mert a festősapkám is leperdült a fejemről, úgy nevettem.















Időközben végre valahára diadalittasan befutott az udvarba Marisza tündér elefántbeszerző ázsiai körútjáról, jaj de örülök, micsoda téma lesz ez nekem, egyelőre csak egy miniatűrát hoztam:








És az udvari fotósunk, Fotos is elkápráztatott végre valahára a konkurrens művészeti ággal, a fotóival, most össze kell kapnom ám magam, soha nem fogok különben olyan kiváló szalonna csendéletet festeni, mint amilyet ő fényképezett. Róla is készítettem útközben egy zsebben elférő miniatűrát:











Örvendek, hogy kiszabadult fogságából és többé már nem kell idegen börtönökben senyvednie, én azt hiszem, Dani főkapitányunk nemes keze van a dologban, de nagy bátorsága melletti hihetetlen szerénysége tiltja, hogy ezt közhírré tétesse. Márpedig Fotos kiszabadítása a Szörny









birodalmából nagy festészeti téma



, így ez a nagyszerű tény mindenképpen napvilágra kellett, hogy kerüljön.








Dani Főkapitányunk pók ajándékát



sebtiben a profiloldalára vittem, legközelebb átloholok vele a topikjába, csak közben fogom a sipkám, nehogy lerepüljön, mindig úgy száguldozok, az ecsetkészletem is repülni szokott mellettem.








Ugyanis Szeemi tündér



volt olyan ügyes, hogy látva-ismerve sedreségemet, repülő ecsetet szerzett be nekem, amelyik ha loholok és sedre vagyok, repül mellettem, így nyugodtan lehetek zilált, nem veszítem el.



Ez a seprű változat:




Apropo, javaslom, hátha papucsban is létezik ilyen, és akkor Felséged sosem maradna papucs nélkül, még a nehéz veretes ládafedelet sem kellene emelgetnie!









És itt van végre Svarc úr! Micsoda meglepi! Gubát hozott! Nem is lehet megfesteni elfogultság okán, csak idealista képet hozhatnék, az pedig nem tükrözi a valót.










DragonKingünk üzeneteitől, Mamaci virágainak bódító illatától



, Fülesmaci fenséges étkeitől



, melyektől már lassan nem érem el az állványt, akkora a hasam



, és Santane játékos cicáitól



meg tárca nélküli férjétől, meg Babaci gyermekfelügyelő






keleti kényelemben fürdő gyremekeitől meg Erinéni kutyuliaitól



meg Barbi személyzetis tündér



forgóitól meg Inatir méztündérke






bemondásaitól meg BariZsu bicebóca Báránytündér



meg Aanne lepketündér



meg FagyisSzent tornamester






meg B. Bagoly udvari Géniusz



bejegyzéseitől egyszerűen kifeküdtem



, így röpke jelenésem kénytelen vagyok félbehagyni. Nem tudom, ezt az életrajzi momentumot hogy fogja az utókor feljegyezni, mikor Borella a nagy festő a Dragonkirályi udvarnál ecsettel kezében kifeküdt és jelentős ideig nem tudott onnan felkelni, úgy rázta a röhögés...

























Ezt B. Bagoly tudós dragonunknak hoztam, készítettem pár vázlatot kedvenc háziállatáról, Margit néniről, aki birodalmunk észrevétlen lakója lett


















*Ezt pedig végül, de nem utolsósorban Gyermeknapra a dragongyermekeknek és Dani Főkapitánynak szabadidejére hoztam:*









































És ezt meg a Sünkösd vagy Sárkkösd vagy ahogy más országokban mondják, Pünkösd ünnepére küldöm neketek szeretettel


----------



## erinéni (2009 Május 31)

Nagyon szép Pünkösdi ünnepet
csodás Gyereknapot kívánok minden kedves
sárkányos szerettemnekkisskisskiss











ennyi fínomságtól nyammmmmmmmmmmmmmm tényleg legurulunk a családfáról
mi már ki is dőltünk









Borella piktorfőtündérke javasolta a repülő papucsot Fenségednek nem tudom ez tud-e repülni, kérem
Fenségedet próbálja ki repülésre való képességét




További csodás napot kívánok


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 31)

*FELSÉGES DRAGON KING! Dragonland Nemes Népe!*

Engedjétek meg,hogy szerény ajándékomat itt adjam át CATHY HERCEGNŐNEK amit egyéb iránt DRAGONLAND APRAJÁNAK s NAGYJÁNAK is ajánlanék ma GYEREKNAP alkalmából szórakozás gyanánt!

*HOL A KIGYÓ SZERINTETEK?*


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 31)

Ezek tartották fogva Fotost!
Hogy az a radai ragyás roseb rogyassza rájuk a radiátort de rögvest...
Na még jó hogy Dani kinyuvasztotta őket... (megj. a Szerk.)








​


----------



## elke (2009 Május 31)

Sziasztok pár napig külhonban tartózkodtam nagyon hiányoztatok....
Közben ezt találtam , sajnos csak a linkjét engedi elhozni egy amaerikai tehetségkutató műsor magyar felirtattal érdemes meghallgatni ezt a Susan Boyle 47 éves, kívülről nem egy mutatós hölgyet....ez a story az álmokról szól....engem (is) megnevettetett....megdöbbentett....ámulatba ejtett....érdemes rákattintani

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpXmO3M5Km0


----------



## b.p. (2009 Május 31)

elke írta:


> Sziasztok pár napig külhonban tartózkodtam nagyon hiányoztatok....
> Közben ezt találtam , sajnos csak a linkjét engedi elhozni egy amaerikai tehetségkutató műsor magyar felirtattal érdemes meghallgatni ezt a Susan Boyle 47 éves, kívülről nem egy mutatós hölgyet....ez a story az álmokról szól....engem (is) megnevettetett....megdöbbentett....ámulatba ejtett....érdemes rákattintani
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpXmO3M5Km0


 
Bocsánat, hogy a CH sárkányainak egyike beóvakodik...
Megnéztem a videot... elhomályosult a szemüvegem. Rám valahogy így hatott ma.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 31)

Szeretett DragonKing és testvérek!

Jártamban keltemben csodálatos mézkánaánra leltem.




Gyertek vegyétek ki a részeteket ti is.Megpróbáltam trérképet rajzolni az ide útról ,de az eső eláztatta,igy csak a leírás maradt.
Sárkányföld déli határától jó kétszáz kilométerre balra fordulva két méter után az első dűlő jobbra.
Remélem jó az útba igazítás,a biztonság kedvéért itt hagyom az iránytűmet



.
Aztán el ne tévedjetek,várlak benneteket!

Drága Danikám gyermeknap alkalmából még ezen a jó kis túrán is részt kell hogy vegyél,meg egy jó kis méznyalogatást nem lehet csak úgy kihagyni.
Én már a lábam újáról is mézet nyalogatok.

Ekkora élményben még sohasem volt részem,A gyógyhatástól a reumám is elmult,így érem el a lábujjam.Hogy érthető legyek.

Udvari festőnk beszámolója maradandó élményben részesített.Olyan élethűen festette le az eseményeket,már majdnem azt hittem filmet nézek.

Millió mézes puszi nektek.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 31)

*

 *​ 





*FELSÉGES DRAGON KING! Dragonland NEMES NÉPE! HÓDOLATOM!*

Kicsit fáradalmaimat kipihentem,de már munkámat megkezdtem.
Először is kivánok FELSÉGEDNEK és Nemes Népednek *kellemes napot és szép Pünkösdöt! A kis DRAGONOKNAK és Minden GYEREK társamnak Vidám CSODÁLATOS NAPOT!*






DRAGONLAND ZÁSZLAJA

 

*FELSÉGED TRÓNJA*











*DRAGON KING FELSÉGED ÚJ CIMERE*






B.BAGOLY HERCEG ÚJ LOGÓJA


----------



## szeemi (2009 Május 31)

Szép vidám Gyereknapot s békességet itt Sárkányhonban !

Sárkánytojáskeltető felkutatása közben e szórakoztató játékot találtam apróságaink számára



s kicsinyeinknek








Erinéni kutyái önfeledten játszadoznak a gyerekek mellett








Santane cicái táncot tanulnak a gyermekek napja tiszteletére




Daniel Főkapitányra gondoltam mikor e sárkányostőrre találtam s így elhoztam neki gratulációmmal együtt iskolai tanulmányainak sikeres befejezésére





Őfelsége kérésére e modern keltetőre találtam



s nagyobb sárkánytojásokra is gondolván egy egyedire



Ezt talán a Napenergiával is fűthetjük s persze szeretetünk melegévelkiss

A Palotánk hátsó kertjében építettem sárkánykeltetőnknek egy külön kis lakot





Már az első apróságok útban is vannak



s legelső kicsiny apróságot elhoztam Őfelségének





Értekeztem Sárkányanyóval



s Ő rendben találta a tojásokkeltetését ,remélem Őfelségének is elnyeri tetszését .
Azért Babaci tündért megkértem ,hogy kicsit tanuljon tőle












További szép napot !


----------



## elke (2009 Május 31)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/355858"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/355858" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Mégis megtaláltam azt a videót ami elhozható....a hölgy még mindig Susan Boyle....és az álmok....


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 31)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Udvartartása!*



*Az Ünnepi ebéd elkészült!*




 

Dragon Malac Sült "Füles" modra








Dani Főkapitány és fővadász kedvence zsemlegombóccal.
*Szarvas hátszínből.*

*





*

*Dragon Vadnyúlpástétom kacsamájjal*











Dragon Habos MÁGLYARAKÁS








Kis DRAGONOKNAK Vegyes Dragon Gyümölcs Tálak



 DRAGON DINNYE 

 

Dragon KOKTÉLOK 



 

 

 

 

DRAGON GYERKÖCÖKNEK SÁRKÁNY GRILLÁZS








DRAGON MARCIPÁN TORTA








 

 









Az ebéd után Jó egy kis Dragonos Szundikálás








<TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle>








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 5px; WIDTH: 164px; HEIGHT: 168px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallfont vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 31)

Hú svarc, nagyon megleptél.

Azt gondoltam a fakanalat sem ismered,és erre most ezek a finom kaják.
Remélem azért mindet nem etted meg,mert a palacsintából egy kicsit lakmároznék.
Azt azért elárulhatod milyen tölteléket tettél a palacsintába?
Úgy látom van azért még tartalékod amiből ellátsz bennünket.

Kicsit tolvajkodtam is de ugye nem bánod?
Ui:ügyi vagy.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 31)

marisza írta:


> Drága Fülesmaci, ennek nem lesz jó vége, ha ennyi finomsággal árasztasz el bennünket, mert így hamarosan át kell költöznünk a fogyisokhoz. Ennyi finomságot egész utam során nem láttam, nem kóstoltam. Örök hálánk! Mindenesetre hoztam neked egy kis segítséget, hogy több időd legyen a pihenésre is.


 

Marisza Hercegnő!

Fogyókurára ajánlanék egy kis GRILLÁZST!


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 31)

:656:Figyelem Drágáim!:00:





Nyalakodás/méz-félreértések elkerülése végett/ utáni program:kirándulás egy/több/ remek helyen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Szép látnivalókra éhesek figyelmébe ajánlom *judit*-nál fellelhető képeket. Ha valaki nem ismerné esetleg.Én fotos65 csodálatos építészet klubbjában "találkoztam" képeivel.Nagyon megragadott a sok szebbnél szebb épület stb.:..::ugras::656:

Mit lehet ott látni:
1.Meseszerű házak./ez egy gyönyörű kirándulás/
2.miniatür játékváros/ Minimundus/
3.Homokszobrászat
4.fotósunk szép képei

Lehet hogy ezek ábrázolják a mi sárkányföldünket.
http://canadahun.com/forum/group.php?groupid=36

kiss


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 31)

Inatir írta:


> :656:Figyelem Drágáim!:00:
> 
> Nyalakodás/méz-félreértések elkerülése végett/ utáni program:kirándulás egy/több/ remek helyen.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 

*Szia Inatir!*

*VIGYÁZZZZ TÁMADÁS!!!!*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 31)

Mondtuk-e már nektek, hogy ilyen elégedett és boldog uralkodó nincs is, mint mi? 
Nagyon tetszenek nekünk a beszámolóitok, most a sok közül Szeemi tündér találmányát, a napenergia helyett szeretet melegével fűtött egyedi sárkánytojáskeltetőt emelnénk ki, melyet sürgősen szabadalmaztatni javaslunk. Energiaválságos világunkban ez bizony végtelen távlatokat nyit, az élet más területein is biztosan ilyen sikerrel alkalmazható, általa megoldódni látszik minden probléma, éhínség, elkerülhetők a háborúk. 

Szeemi tündért ezért a Sárkányföld legmagasabb kitüntetésével az 

*Arany Sárkányszív*-vel jutalmazzuk. 

A díj ünnepélyes átadását holnap délután 5 órára tervezzük, melyre Sárkányföld minden lakóját ezennel ünnepélyesen meghívunk.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 31)

Felhívjuk még egyszer a kedves tündérek, egyszem Angyal és a dragonok figyelmét, hogy a gyereknapra való tekintettel a pók küldeményről ne feledkezzenek meg Dani főkapitány úrnak.

A pókokat ide kérjük leszállítani: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15726&page=44

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 31)

Drága B.p. moderátortündér!

Látogatásodat nagy megtiszteltetésnek vesszük, ha esetleg gyakrabban elidőznél itt nálunk, ez minden sárkányföldi polgárnak - minket is beleértve természetesen - nagy örömére szolgálna. Nagy tisztelettel meg is kérnénk, ha időd engedi varázspálcáddal tüntesd el a villogó lapunk.hu-kat, fekete kocekákat, piros ikszeket, miegyebeket. Ugyanígy a nem megfelelő beírásokat, képeket is, melyet mi Sárkányföld érdekében, mint áldozatot örömest meghoznánk és nem bánunk. 

Nagyon nagy hálára köteleznél ezzel minket:

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Május 31)

Hú de jót aludtam...







fülesmaci93 írta:


> *Szia Inatir!*
> 
> *VIGYÁZZZZ TÁMADÁS!!!!*


ki? kit? én hol állok...mindjárt magamhoz térek...asszem.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 31)

*DRAGONKING FELSÉG! Dragonland Nemes Népe!*












Remélem Dragonking Felségednek és Minden Dragon Családtagnak remekül telt a mai napja? Részemről és a Dragon Kukták is mindent megtettünk,hogy senki ne maradjon ma éhes!

FELSÉGEDNEK és Dragonlandnak még ma egy kis lightos vacsora is dukál!

TÁLALVA!

DRAGON VEGYES HIDEGTÁL






Dragon Diétás Vegyes Tálak








Dragon Sajtos Csiga








DRAGON Ananászos-*túrós rétes* vaníliakrémmel









*DRAGON **Fahéjas-részeges madártej*











FELSÉGEDNEK és Hű Népednek Jó Pihenést,Szép Estét Kivánok!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 31)

MINDEN DRAGONNAK SZÉP ESTÉT!


*Dragon's life*

<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/314779 width=210 height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash></EMBED>

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/314779


*Sárkányok*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/294066"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/294066" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="210" height="170"></embed></object>

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/294066


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Május 31)

*DRAGONLAND!*

*B.Bagoly Hercegnek!*

Szép Estét! 
Sajnáljuk ami történt Bújocskával! Nehéz ezeket a dolgokat felfognunk hisz a mindennapjainkat töltik be kedvenc "társaink".../ mégha állatok is/
Kivánjuk mihamarabb Találj Bújocskához hasonló méltó "társat" és meglátod szeretni fog Téged,mert Te is Őt és az állatkákat!



 

*Ha képletesen is de küldjük szeretettel kis BÚJOCSKÁT Neked!*






*Dani. Elke. Fülesmaci. DRAGONKING és DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPE!*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 31)

Igen, így van. Sárkányföldön mindent szabad, így imádkozni is lehet egy ló lelkéért, hogy minél szebb és gondtalanabb élete legyen az égi mezőkön. 

Most egy ideig nélkülöznünk kell tudós professzorunkat.
Reméljük mihamarabb visszatér közénk és újra fog tudni mosolyogni.


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 31)

mamaci1 írta:


> IÁllandó társam a kamera most is nálam volt igy sikerült lencsevégre kapni.
> Nézzétek!
> Marisza még nem kereste ?
> ​


Drága Fő-fő kertészünk, köszönöm- e csodás pill. felvételt, ebből is látszik, hogy elefántjaim nem piszkítják össze e gyönyörű földet, a bőséges ellátásuk után, hanem keresnek egy erre megfelelő helyet, ahol dolgukat elvégezhetik. Igaz a nagy termetük miatt kicsit szűknek bizonyult az illemhely, de majd idővel ez is megoldódik.

Friss hírek:
A Dragonpressben olvastam, hogy az egér nem más mint az elefánt japán változata.


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 31)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> Marisza Hercegnő!
> 
> Fogyókurára ajánlanék egy kis GRILLÁZST!


Imádott Főszakácsunk, ez tényleg fogyira való, mert olyan édesek, hogy kár lenne, befalni őket.kiss


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 31)

Fönséges Királyom, pókokat szállítom, és megragadom az alkalmat, hogy audenciát kérjek, melyben szeretném előterjeszteni javaslatomat, hogy adjon megbízást az Udvari Főpiktornak, a királyi udvarház tablóképének elkészítésére. Ha szigorúan csak ilyen összeállítást látnánk akkor megoldódna, a ki-kicsoda kérdése, és nem jutnának illetéktelen kezekbe a jegyzetek, bár akkor mi lennénk szegényebbek egy-két sztorival.
Mélységes hódolatom, és tiszteletem jeléül fogadja e nemes állatokat szeretettel.


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 1)

Igen Tisztelt Dragon-Queen & Szeretett Népe !

Sok szépséggel bővült a palota kertje, amik használatba is vehetők.

Igy a gyerekek részére a pihenőkert sok játékkal,kutyusok, cicusok részére is a külön sétapark,mindenhol a kisérőik és a bennük gyönyörködők számára pihenő padok mohaágyak. A szökőkutak csobogók is szemviditó látványt nyujtanak,a kis tavak tündérrózsái, lótuszai. Folyamatban van még de hamarosan átadásra kerül a golf pálya. melette a tornapálya amit mindenki kedvére használhat majd, a szabadtéri uszómendece is ha az idő kedvez csobbanásra kész.
Egy kis bemutató képekkel a teljesség génye nélkül.








Csatolás megtekintése 295225

Csatolás megtekintése 295226Csatolás megtekintése 295231
Csatolás megtekintése 295230


Csatolás megtekintése 295228Csatolás megtekintése 295227






​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 1)

Azt a sárkányteringette tűzcsóvát! Mamaci tündér, azért ez fantasztikus!
Már látjuk is lelki szemeinkkel, ahogy a mohaágyon üldögélünk, meg az az óriás vízköpő (csak a kismanók meg ne ijedjenek tőle), meg szökőkutak, meg medence, meg csobbanás... A fajátékok is, hogy fognak örülni a kicsik a mászókáknak, meg a favonatnak, hát nagyon szépen köszönjük.
Egyedül a golfpályával nem tudjuk, hogy mit kell kezdeni, úgy láttuk az néhol lukas, be kellene tömni a lyukakat, mert még beesik oda valami.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## marisza (2009 Június 1)

Fenséges Királyom, távol keletről hoztam Néked-e csodát, hogy a sárkánygyerekekkel együtt zenéljen. Remélem, nem vallok vele szégyent és udvarházad szeretet lakói is élvezni fogják az előadást.
Szerintem sokat veszít az, ki nem adja át magát eme élvezetnek.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Június 1)

Szép napot Sárkányos kedveseimkisskiss

Reggel sétálni indultunk










Mamaci gyönyörűséges kertjébe és ezt a kistündérkét találtuk,biztos Babaci főtündérke bölcsijéből
szökött meg




meg őt is találtuk








örökbe fogadtuk




remélem Fenséged nem haragszik meg,hogy eggyel többen leszünk a fenséges udvarban
Legyen nagyon szép napotokkisskisskiss


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Június 1)

*

*


*Hódolatom DRAGONLAND FELSÉGÉNEK és Nemes Népének HERCEGNŐKNEK HERCEGEKNEK! *




 




Főkapitányi tisztemnél fogva a reggeli portyázásom közben megcsodáltam Mamaci Hercegnő csodálatos kertjét ismét! A Birodalmi szemlémen olvastam Dragonland Faliujságján több friss Dragon Hirt is. Sajnálom,hogy B.Bagoly Herceget vesztesség érte tegnap és mélyen átérzem mit is jelent a Hercegnek Bújocska elvesztése,hisz hiába vagyok én Dragon Főkapitány biza én is nagyon elkeseredtem amikor is több kigyómat elveszitettem! No de azért vagyunk Dragonok és erősek,hogy az akadályokat legyözzük! B.Bagoly Herceg Dragon Paripáit a Dragon Lóvászok távolléte alatt felügyelik és gondozzák ! 






Ma Pünkösd napja van DRAGONLANDBAN is igy Főkapitányi tiszteletemmel kivánok FELSÉGEDNEK és Hű Népednek csodálatos napot!






FELSÉGEDNEK javasolnám az ünnepre való tekintettel az uj DRAGONKING disz medáljának viseletét!


----------



## elke (2009 Június 1)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/145655"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/145655" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="225" height="150"></embed></object>

Osztottam szoroztam átlagoltam stb és azt gondolom ezt a dalt örömmel hallgatjátok majd....nekem is jólesett....most pedig farokfelvágva elrohanok egy pókkal Danielhez....szép mondhatom


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Június 1)

Ezen a szép gyermeknapon mamaci csodás kertjében videora vettük aanne gyönyörűséges pillangóit.A gyerkőcök érdeklődve figyelték mialatt levetítettem nekik.Ugyan az eső bezavart minket a négy fal közé de jó kedvünk megmaradt.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9wNvhVxSMck&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9wNvhVxSMck&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="212" height="172"></embed></object>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 1)

marisza írta:


> Fenséges Királyom, távol keletről hoztam Néked-e csodát, hogy a sárkánygyerekekkel együtt zenéljen. Remélem, nem valók vele szégyent és udvarházad szeretet lakói is élvezni fogják az előadást.
> Szerintem sokat veszít az, ki nem adja át magát eme élvezetnek.


 

Hercegnő! Azt gondolom ezek a Gyönyörüségek megilletik a Hercegnőt a lightos Grillázsok után!


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 1)

Csak jöttem de megyek is !

Nagyon sok feladat vár, addig is remélem mindenki megtalálja kedvencét, aki nem hörpöljön egy virtuális zöld kaffeet.kisskisskiss


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 1)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Népe!*







Az Ünnepi menű elkészült! Jó Étvágyat!



DRAGON GAZDAG FATÁNYÉROS













DRAGON PISZTRÁNG ROSTON



 Igy készült 

 



DRAGON GYÜMÖLCS TORTA



 



DRAGON PINCE Hideg Borok



 












DRAGON VEGYES GYÜMÖLCS TÁL

*

*​ 


A kis Dragonok alig esznek...



 
Dragon Ananász és Eper Turmix italok​ 


 

​ 
DINNYE KOKTÉL​*



*









Santane Hecegnő Cicusa diétázik



Erinéni kutyusai esznek 

 




 
A Dragon Óvóda Étkezője​ 


​


----------



## Kijuma (2009 Június 1)

Bocsánatotokért esedezem, ahogy tudok, jövök...


----------



## elke (2009 Június 1)

Kijuma írta:


> Bocsánatotokért esedezem, ahogy tudok, jövök...


 
Mi várunk türelmesen és nagy szeretettel vissza


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 1)

Drágáim! 


Most megyünk megkeresni a Sárkányszív kitüntetést, amit Szeemi tündérnek fogunk átadni.

Íme a kastély:





Ilyen volt Szeemi tündér kiskorában, ezek régi fotók, még Fotos csinálta, elrablása előtt néhány évvel. 
A kincses ládánkban őrizgetjük ezeket:








Nagyon szép nagylány lett, most meg ilyen gyönyörű, mint Borella piktortündér képén látható:





és megvan a szív, Szeemi vigyázz rá nagyon, hogy ilyen maradj:






Ölelünk titeket:

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Június 1)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> *FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Népe!*
> 
> Az Ünnepi menű elkészült! Jó Étvágyat!


Te jó ég! Csak ránézek erre a sok finomságra, és már jól is laktam! Aztán rohanok az Unicumért... :111:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Június 1)

garibaldi írta:


> ...Most megyünk megkeresni a Sárkányszív kitüntetést, amit Szeemi tündérnek fogunk átadni...


Drága Drágonking!

Mit kell ahhoz csinálni, hogy az ember ilyen szép kastély kapjon? Sok mindenre kapható vagyok ám... De engem a Fotos ne raboljan el! :0:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 1)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Drága Drágonking!
> 
> Mit kell ahhoz csinálni, hogy az ember ilyen szép kastély kapjon? Sok mindenre kapható vagyok ám... De engem a Fotos ne raboljan el! :0:




Ej-ej (fejcsóva) Tornamester úr, a Fotos-t rabolták el, most szabadult ki, ejnye nem követed rendesen az eseményeket! 

A kastély közös, a tiéd is, bármikor beköltözhetsz valamelyik üres toronyszobájába. Érdemes ám bent lakni, mert jobban hallja az ember, bocs a dragon, ha Fülesmaci tündér ebédhez, vagy vacsorához kongat 

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## Santane (2009 Június 1)

Tisztelt DragonLand népe!

elhoztam bemutatni Nektek egy videót, hogy láthassátok, hogy nem is annyira könnyű a piktorság, nagyon ügyesnek kell lenni hozzá:
<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/8RmIzIL2bco&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">



 

</EMBED>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 1)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Te jó ég! Csak ránézek erre a sok finomságra, és már jól is laktam! Aztán rohanok az Unicumért... :111:


 
Fagyis Szent Herceg! 
Az áhitott Itóka ime a könnyü Dragon menű mellé
Remélem elnyeri tetszését a Herceg Úrnak mind mennyiségileg,mind minőségét illetően?

*Egyéb iránt egy meglepetés!*


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Június 1)

A gyerekek annyira jól laktak drága füleske tündér fincsi ételeiből.hogy most rajta kaptam őket amint épp mérlegelni próbálták magugat.











Ezt látván arra a megállapításra jutottam,hogy ha nem akarom a gyerekeket a későbbiek folyamán gurítva sétáltatni a gyönyörű parkunkban kénytelenek leszünk plussz tornát beiktatni.


----------



## SzeptemberMacska (2009 Június 1)

Rég jártam erre. Garibaldinak hoztam egy hozzá méltó levélpapírt. Dragonkinghez illőt. Így nem kell mindig az aláírás után odaírni, hogy sk.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 1)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPE!*

*Eljött az est Dragonland Birodalmába,*
*a Dragon konyha bezár mára.*
*Nyugovóra térnek a tálak s edények,hogy*
*holnap kipihenten készen álljanak a főzéshez.*

*MINDENKINEK*


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Június 1)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> Fagyis Szent Herceg!
> Az áhitott Itóka ime a könnyü Dragon menű mellé
> Remélem elnyeri tetszését a Herceg Úrnak mind mennyiségileg,mind minőségét illetően?
> 
> *Egyéb iránt egy meglepetés!*


Emmán akár cimernek is elmegy! Nagyon köszönöm! Ezt mostmár csak a tornamesterséggel kell összeegyeztetnem... mert ugye ki akar egy részeges (bár egészséges gyomorzatú) tornamestert?



babaci72 írta:


> ... kénytelenek leszünk plussz tornát beiktatni.


Lám, lám! Kezd a tornázás neiktatódni a köztudatba!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 1)

FELSÉGES DRAGONKING!

DRAGONLAND vára esti tündöklésében is pompás látvány,éppen ugy,mint a FELSÉGED nappali Birodalmi vára.


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 2)

Kedves Dragon Queen és Dragon-Land Lakókói Kicsik és Nagyok 
Hát nem gyönyörű ez is ?

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=63d8e6c7eb&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-63d8e6c7eb" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=63d8e6c7eb&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-63d8e6c7eb" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object> ​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 2)

SzeptemberMacska írta:


> Rég jártam erre. Garibaldinak hoztam egy hozzá méltó levélpapírt. Dragonkinghez illőt. Így nem kell mindig az aláírás után odaírni, hogy sk.




Nagyon szép tőled, kedves SzeptemberMacska tündérjelölt, van ám nekünk szép címeres-koronás papírunk, meg zöld tentánk is, meg pecsét, meg minden, de ha azt keresgetnénk, akkor soha nem írnánk. Mi már csak ilyen hebrencsek vagyunk, de Borella piktortündér az még fejléceset is tud. Bizony ám! De eltesszük hálás köszönettel ezt a sárkányosat is, majd ünnepélyesebb alkalmakkor használjuk, amikor okulárét is veszünk, hogy szépen írjunk. 

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 2)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! DRAGONLAND NEMES NÉPE!*


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Június 2)

*Fenséges DragonQueen, tündérek, manók, Dragonland népe!kiss

Elnézéseteket kérem ritka eljövetelemért, de bizony a szárnyam elvisz néha távoli helyekre, ahonnan nehéz, kalandos a visszatérés... De a gondolataim mindig itt járnak, így készültem a kicsiknek egy pár szuvenírrel gyereknapra, így utólag, alig bírtam el a batyumat, de megérte!  :






















*


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Június 2)

*HÓDOLATOM FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! DRAGONLAND UDVARTARTÁSA!*

*Tudatom,hogy végre már lazitás van a Dragon Suliban! Holnap kirándulás lesz és utána is játék,kirándulás!!!!!*

*Felségednek és Dragonland Nemes Népének ime a mai napi meglepetésem!*







Kivánok kellemes hetet és Dragonos pihenést Mindenkinek!

Dani. Főkapitány. sk.


----------



## Santane (2009 Június 2)

*Felséges DragonKing!*

*Úgy látom elkészült DragonLand legújabb légiközlekedési járműve, sikerült lefényképeznem, miközben elindult a repterünk felé. *

<TABLE class=pictureframe cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=content>

 







</TD><TD class="pf-r verrep">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 2)

*Igentisztelt Dragon Queen Dragon-Land Apraja Nagyja !*

_....
Ma Erre invittállak benneteket sétára nézzetek körül !

_Csatolás megtekintése 296210 
*mellé ülhetünk egy regelli meditációra*
Csatolás megtekintése 296238
*Itt ihatunk egy kis friss Sárkányhegy Gyöngye Ásványvizet*
Csatolás megtekintése 296222
*A kis aranyhalakt is megetethetjük a séta közben

*


*A madárkákat se hagyjuk szomjazni friss vizet töltünk az itatóba
*


*Sétánk végén elfogyazthatju reggelinket a kellemes szép környezetben a jó levegőn.
Főszakácsunk bőségesen megpakolta kosarunkat.

Mindenkinek kivánok további szép napot !

 
*​


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 2)

Ó micsoda öröm és boldogság! Felfedeztem ezt a lapot és immáron nem érzem magam egyedül a nagyvilágban eleddig furcsának vélt rajongásommal!!! 
Megtisztelésnek venném, ha szerény személyem csatlakozhatna a Sárkányimádók eme táborához. Belépésemül íme néhány kép. (ha már feltöltötték, akkor bocs, nem néztem végig mind a 171 oldalt)

Csatolás megtekintése 296255

Csatolás megtekintése 296256

Csatolás megtekintése 296257
<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CGabi%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CGabi%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" style='width:262.5pt; height:252pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Gabi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:title="sárkány"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]-->[/FONT]<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CGabi%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CGabi%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" style='width:262.5pt; height:252pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Gabi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:title="sárkány"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]-->[/FONT]


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 2)

Hoztam egy kis segítséget Elke udvari zenész DJnknek.kiss













​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 2)

Inatir írta:


> Ilyen kicsi kellene nekünk is ,ez nem fogja úgy a helyet meg forog is.


Szia Inatir!
Csinálok Neked kicsit ha szeretnéd nagyon szívesen.

Ha valaki szeretne másik forgót, esetleg még ennél is kisebbet az jelezze itt és azt is, hogy milyen színű legyen.


​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Június 2)

Szia Inatir!
Csinálok Neked kicsit ha szeretnéd nagyon szívesen.

Ha valaki szeretne másik forgót, esetleg még ennél is kisebbet az jelezze itt és azt is, hogy milyen színű legyen.


​[/quote]
Szia Barbi!

Köszönöm a kedvességed,igen nagyon szeretném.A szín tetszik .


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Június 3)

Legelészés közben találtam pár kószálót.. őket magammal hoztam,hátha hiányzanak valahonnan..


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 3)

Gabetto írta:


> Ó micsoda öröm és boldogság! Felfedeztem ezt a lapot és immáron nem érzem magam egyedül a nagyvilágban eleddig furcsának vélt rajongásommal!!!
> Megtisztelésnek venném, ha szerény személyem csatlakozhatna a Sárkányimádók eme táborához. Belépésemül íme néhány kép. (ha már feltöltötték, akkor bocs, nem néztem végig mind a 171 oldalt)
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 296255
> ...





Kedves Gabetto tündér/dragonjelölt!

Felbukkanásod Sárkányföldön nekünk öröm és megtiszteltetés!
Csak a helyzet itt nem ennyire egyszerű. Nem ám berakunk 2-3 sárkányos képet, aztán jónapot. De nem ám! Itt egy ország él, nyüzsög. A lányok tündérek, de van egy angyalunk is, a fiúk meg dragonok, a gyerekek manók, vannak kutyáink és nevelünk macskákat... jómagam sárkány vagyok. Vissza kellene olvasnod úgy 20-30 oldalt , Borella tündér szokott jó kis összefoglalókat írni, hogy ki mit tett, mert a neveket, reszortokat csak úgy érted meg. Ha körülnéztél és van kedved maradni, akkor majd kitalálod mi szeretnél lenni, mit szeretnél csinálni és teljes jogú tagja lehetsz az országnak. 


Dragonking
sk.


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 3)

*
Igen Tisztelt Dragon Queen és becses Népe !

*Mai beszerző utamon vásároltam a palotakertbe ezeket a novény csodákat, elhelyezésük folyamatban, mindegyiknek igyekszem megtalálni a legalkalmasabb helyet.


































​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 3)

mamaci1 írta:


> *
> Igen Tisztelt Dragon Queen és becses Népe !
> 
> *Mai beszerző utamon vásároltam a palotakertbe ezeket a novény csodákat, elhelyezésük folyamatban, mindegyiknek igyekszem megtalálni a legalkalmasabb helyet.
> ​



Ó, de jó! Mindenkinek lesz a végén egy szoborbokra, úgy látom még Targenor moderátordragonnak is jutott! Vagy az nem mókus ott alul?

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Június 3)

*Szép Napot DRAGONLAND!*

Ma távolmaradok a Dragon Birodalomtól,mert Főkapitányi küldetésem Bpestre szólit kirándulni és ismereteim gyarapitására a Természettudományi Muzeumba! A holnapi nap beszámolomat ismertetem FELSÉGEDDEL és Nemes Dragonland Népével.


Hódolatom Minden DRAGONNAK!

Daniel Főkapitány.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 3)

*FELSÉGES DRAGONKING! Dragonland Nemes Népe!*​ 


 

​ 
Az időjárás kedvezett ma Dragonland menűjéhez.

Az ebéd tálalva!



 




Dragon Bográcsos Birkapörkölt 

 

 















 





 

 

 
Dragon Brokkolis-karfiolos-sajtos quiche








 

Dragon Almás-mákos rétes





Dragon Vegyes Gyümölcs tálak






 



 

 



 

 

 



 

 




​






















 

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 3)

Kérések teljesítése: Nagyból* kicsi*


 





 





 





 





 





 





 


​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 3)

De aranyos vagy, hogy megcsináltad Barbi tündér!
Kérünk, majd ha lesz egy kis időd az új dragonunk részére is gyárts egyet: 
B. Bagoly a Huhogányos Akadémia elnöke részére, majd mindjárt megkeressük hogy szokta rövidíteni.

Meg ha a gyönyörű koronánkat is meg lehetne csinálni kicsiben, mert akkor be tudjuk gyömöszölni talán a meglévők mellé az aláírásunkba.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Június 3)

Ó,te tündérek gyöngye!

Ha minden kívánságunk ilyen hamar teljesül,egy szavunk sem lehet.
Nagyon köszönöm ,én már használatba is veszem.

kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss
Számold össze ,ennyi előlegnek.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Június 3)

DRAGONLAND! 






*BARBI HERCEGNŐ!*

*Köszönet a Hercegnőnek a csodálatos munkájáért amiért is azonnal a Dragon Konyhába meglepetése elkészittetett!*


*DRAGON OROSZLÁN IZLETES CSOKOLÁDÉBÓL!*


















Egyszer volt a meseréten,
DRAGONLAND közepében,
Tejszín-tenger édes partján,
Él közöttünk BARBIKA, a "zsebbe"-sárkány.
BARBIKA az egy fejével,
Két lábával, két kezével,
Minden egyes nevetéssel,
Egyenlő a Birodalmunk szépségével.

Természetesen a DRAGON LEÓ TORTA IS DUKÁL A HERCEGNŐNEK!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 3)

garibaldi írta:


> De aranyos vagy, hogy megcsináltad Barbi tündér!
> Kérünk, majd ha lesz egy kis időd az új dragonunk részére is gyárts egyet:
> B. Bagoly a Huhogányos Akadémia elnöke részére, majd mindjárt megkeressük hogy szokta rövidíteni.
> 
> Meg ha a gyönyörű koronánkat is meg lehetne csinálni kicsiben, mert akkor be tudjuk gyömöszölni talán a meglévők mellé az aláírásunkba.


A koronácska drága felségecske sajnos már nincs a programon letörlődött, de majd meglátom mit tehetek ez ügyben.
Akkor amikor azt készítettem neked, többfélét is alkottam de azok mind nagyok azért azokat nem javaslom, hogy az aláírásodba tedd.


 

 

 Ezt most készítettem és kicsinyítem is.
  
Addig is egy szerény kis emblémácskát készítettem míg kitalálok másikat.


 Közben ki is találtam egy másikat, talán jó lesz? 





Inatir írta:


> Ó,te tündérek gyöngye!
> 
> Ha minden kívánságunk ilyen hamar teljesül,egy szavunk sem lehet.
> Nagyon köszönöm ,én már használatba is veszem.
> ...


Nagyon szívesenkiss
Minden vágyunk teljesül csak tudnunk kell kérni és adni is.
Ne akarjunk többet mint amit megérdemlünk.




fülesmaci93 írta:


> DRAGONLAND!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dragonland főszakácsa Füleske köszönöm a sok sok finomságot és a kényeztetést.Ezekkel a csodás sütiket biztos hamar el fogom tüntetni.
A verset külön köszönöm nagyon aranyos.


----------



## Santane (2009 Június 3)

*Felséges DragonKing!*

FagyisSzent Udvari Tornamester módszerei alapján Cicáink megkezdték az edzést, mely máris szép eredményeket mutat.

*Szőrmók Manci súlyzózásban jeleskedik.*





*Vörös Cicmó boxeredményei csodálatosak.*





*Foltos Fülike futásban legyőzhetetlen!*





*Emlékezetes esemény is történt DragonLand életében, Cirmos Károly feleségül vette Fehér Szerénykét.* 





Szeretném még megkérdezni, hogy Felséged ráismer-e, hogy kiket ábrázolnak a képek? Most találtam DagonLand Krónikában, de sajnos nem tudom beazonosítani a képen szereplőket.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 4)

Megvan!!!!!!!! Itt van!!!!!!!! Nagyon szépek lettünk. És még be is fért. Ezt a simát választottuk, a másik olyan fogaskerékre emlékeztetett bennünket és attól mi rosszat álmodunk. Nagyon szépen köszönjük Barbi tündér.

Santane tündi képeit nézegetve csak az egyiket tudjuk, ezt:






Kicsit homályos a kép, de ezen öregapánk II. Nagy Lángnyelvű Sárkány beszélget Aanne tündérrel. 
A másik képet azt nem tudjuk, az valami távolabbi rokon lehet, valamelyik sárkánykuzin. A képen látható tündér se ismerős.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Június 4)

_Nagyra becsült Felség és DragonLand kedves népe !
Egy ideig kerestük a papírt és a pennát ,sajnos a napi sétánk során a gyerekekkel Drágonland gyönyörű kertjében,vagy talán a játszótéren elhagytuk .Az is lehet hogy ez a kis dühöngő rejtette el,mivel sajgó hátamon nem voltam hajlandó vissza cipelni az óvodába :
_




_Gondolkoztam merre is kereshetném a kis dragon Petikével _



_de annyira törte a fejecskéjét mígnem megfájdult bele .Elkenővérhez rohantunk,s Ő bekötözte vizes ruhával _



_mitől azon nyomban jobban lett._



_Kigondoltuk,hogyan is értesíthenénk Felségedet és kedves Udvarnépedet :_
<!-- message -->



_sajnos a mobilhálózat túlterhelt volt D.Landben,így maradtunk a jól bevált ősi módszereknél.
Ezúton küldtem el hálás köszönetem drága Barbi tündérünknek gyönyörű forgó lógoinkért _


----------



## fotos65 (2009 Június 4)

Dani Főkapitánynak. 
Remélem meg van még a szobám a tiéd mellett. Mivel mostanában egy kicsit ijedős lettem nem árt ha egy Főkapitány mellett pihenem ki hazatérésem fáradalmait. 
Sokáig voltam távol, így nem ártana ha felfrissítenéd emlékezetem. Megkérlek írd össze Dragonland nemes népét a tisztségekkel együtt. Felfedező utamról hazatérve mindenkinek szeretnék hozni fotókat, és mivel emlékezetem mostanában időnként cserben hagy, nem szeretnék senkit kihagyni. 
Hamarosan érkezem, éhesen, fáradtan, megtörve a hosszú úttól, de lelkesen, hogy végre Dragonlandban lehetek.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 4)

garibaldi írta:


> Megvan!!!!!!!! Itt van!!!!!!!! Nagyon szépek lettünk. És még be is fért. Ezt a simát választottuk, a másik olyan fogaskerékre emlékeztetett bennünket és attól mi rosszat álmodunk. Nagyon szépen köszönjük Barbi tündér.
> Dragonking
> sk.


Nagyon szívesen és örömmel készítek mindenkinek aki szeretne forgót és bármi más feliratot.
Próbáltam a koronát kicsinyíteni, forog is ha jól látom, de nagyon kicsi és mintha háttere is lenne sajnos.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 4)

babaci72 írta:


> _Nagyra becsült Felség és DragonLand kedves népe !
> Egy ideig kerestük a papírt és a pennát ,sajnos a napi sétánk során a gyerekekkel Drágonland gyönyörű kertjében,vagy talán a játszótéren elhagytuk .Az is lehet hogy ez a kis dühöngő rejtette el,mivel sajgó hátamon nem voltam hajlandó vissza cipelni az óvodába :
> _
> 
> ...



Drága aranyos Babaci nagyon szívesen és örömmel készítettem Neked is és Mindenkinek.
Nagyon szépen köszönöm ezt az aranyos rajzos köszönet nyilvánításod és ezt a szép virágot is a végére.kiss


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Június 4)

Remélem, sikerül elhoznom ezt a rólam alkotott képet, jó lesz az udavroncok ssarnokába a falat díszíteni.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 5)

Drágaságaim!

Miután Cathy képét kiakasztottuk a trónterem falára (itt jegyezzük meg, hogy még nincs mindenkiről képünk), elcsoszogtunk megnézni a gyerekeket. 
Itt a sárkánybölcsi épülete:




Pont ebéd után értünk oda, a gyerekek már fáradtak voltak, délután aludni szoktak, ezért Babaci gyerekfelügyelő tündérrel csak suttogva beszélgettünk. Lefényképeztük a gyerkőcöket, mert mint az angyalok olyan szépek voltak, pedig csak tündérgyerekek. 











Erinéni tündér néhány kutyája is átjár segíteni, Babaci tündér szerint nagyon hasznosak, mert a gyerekek könnyebben tanulnak meg járni és imádnak együtt játszani,




néha együtt is alszanak:








































Dragonking 
sk.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 5)

Milyen jó, hogy fotósa is van már a sárkánybirodalomnak!
Így jutottam ehhez a képhez, melyen látszik, hogy a sárkányok is örülnek a pillangóknak. Így hát, folytatom kedvenc foglalkozásomat, a lepkegyűjtést.






*Mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök,*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 5)

aanne_36 írta:


> Milyen jó, hogy fotósa is van már a sárkánybirodalomnak!
> Így jutottam ehhez a képhez, melyen látszik, hogy a sárkányok is örülnek a pillangóknak. Így hát, folytatom kedvenc foglalkozásomat, a lepkegyűjtést.
> 
> 
> ...




Ó, igen, ez a Malvin tánti, szegény nagyon öreg sárkány már! Imádja a lepkéket, csak már elég rosszul lát. Ezt a képet Fotos akkor csinálta amikor legutóbb itt járt Malvin Sárkányföldön látogatóban, akkor volt pont 150 éves. Hamarosan jönni fog megint, még a nyáron tervezi.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 5)

Borellácska egyenlőre az eredetit kicsinyítettem.​


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Június 5)

Már nagyon várjuk Füleske tündérkénket a reggeli kongatáshoz . Itt várunk ,csak várunk ,közben még az eső is eleredt.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Június 6)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szia Inatir!
> Csinálok Neked kicsit ha szeretnéd nagyon szívesen.
> 
> Ha valaki szeretne másik forgót, esetleg még ennél is kisebbet az jelezze itt és azt is, hogy milyen színű legyen.
> ...


*

Drága Barbi.. Akkor kérhetnék egy picikét picikébbet??  A színe maradhat, vagy ha szerinted más színnel jobban néz ki, akkor meg is változtathatod.. (Kedvencem a piros, de ha nem jól mutat, akkor inkább maradjon)  Előre is nagyon köszönöm.** Ja.. és ha lehetséges, akkor kicsit oválisabb legyen.. kiss
 Asszem több kérésem nincsen.. 
:ugras::..:
*


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Június 6)

Úgy érzem, mintha illegalitásba kéne vonulnom ...:?

Hát ezt érdemeljük kicsi családommal együtt ?:?: shock:


----------



## erinéni (2009 Június 6)

Szép napot minden kedves Sárkányos rokonnakkisskiss
Nagyon sok szépséggel bővűlt Sárkány Land
hálából szedtünk virágot




ismeritek azt a mondást,ha átsétáltok a szivárvány 
alatt teljesül a kívánságotok!?




remélem minden kívánságotok teljesül
nagyon szép hétvégét Mindenkinek


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 6)

BariZsu írta:


> Úgy érzem, mintha illegalitásba kéne vonulnom ...:?
> 
> Hát ezt érdemeljük kicsi családommal együtt ?:?: shock:




Bizony, bizony, erre vigyáznunk kell! Semmi bárány-, birka-, kecske-, őz-, nyúl-, borjú-, lóhús... talán a szárnyasok és a hal maradhat.
Füleske tündér ki fogja dobni az ilyen ősi recepteket, mert nem vagyunk mi kannibálok  
BariZsu tündérem nyugodtan legeljetek csak tovább, mindenki örömére.

Dragonking
sk.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Június 6)

Köszönöm szépen, hogy levesztek a Felséges Étlapról ! kiss


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Június 6)

*Találtam egy kis csapatot..*

.. játék közben elkóborolhattak.. visszaterelgettem őket.. kiss









A kis kajlák.. szimatoltak, puszit adtak...


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Június 6)

.. ja és egy látogató (méghozzá nagyon híres) kereste az itteni méhecskéket... útbaigazítottam..


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 6)

BariZsu írta:


> *
> 
> Drága Barbi.. Akkor kérhetnék egy picikét picikébbet??  A színe maradhat, vagy ha szerinted más színnel jobban néz ki, akkor meg is változtathatod.. (Kedvencem a piros, de ha nem jól mutat, akkor inkább maradjon)  Előre is nagyon köszönöm.** Ja.. és ha lehetséges, akkor kicsit oválisabb legyen.. kiss
> Asszem több kérésem nincsen..
> ...



Szia Kedves Barizsu az eredetit kicsinyítettem és készítettem egy másikfajtát is két méretben ami, ovális és piros is.
Talán elnyeri a tetszésed neked is nekem teccikél.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Június 6)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szia Kedves Barizsu az eredetit kicsinyítettem és készítettem egy másikfajtát is két méretben ami, ovális és piros is.
> Talán elnyeri a tetszésed neked is nekem teccikél.




Drága Barbi Tündértestvérem! Naggggggyon köszönöm!  Fogadd ez a virágot hálám jeléül.. kiss Megyek is.. átszervezem az aláírásomat..


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 6)

Nagyon szép estét itt Sárkányföldön !

Sikerült a magasból lekapnom Dragonlandot s készítettem a képből egy képeslapot





Egy kis ajándék Őfelségének












S bátorkodtam könyvben megörökíteni népes sárkánycsaládunkat s bízom benne senkit nem hagytam ki





Maradok hű alattvalója


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 6)

Kedves Szeemi!
Nagyon ügyes vagy, hogy könyvbe írtad sárkánycsaládunk apraját és nagyját.
kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 6)

​


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm s máris pótolom !


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 6)

szeemi írta:


> Nagyon szép estét itt Sárkányföldön !
> 
> Sikerült a magasból lekapnom Dragonlandot s készítettem a képből egy képeslapot
> 
> ...


Szia szeemi!
Nagyon ügyes vagy most látom, hogy te is összeállítottad a névsort, ezt nagyon sikerült együtt gondolnunk.
A turisták Dragon Landba csábítására is nagyon jó ötlet volt a légi felvételes és feliratos plakát.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Június 7)

Köszönöm Barbara ! A Dragonland Fotóalbumát nagyon ötletesen oldottad meg  Én még csak most tanulgatom a PowerPointot .

További szép estét s csodás holnapot !


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 7)

Berakom az album második lapját külön hátha valakit zavar hogy lapozódik. 

*A mozgó képet törlöm ha zavar valakit.
* 








​


----------



## Santane (2009 Június 7)

Nahát! Kedveskéim! Nagyon ügyesek vagytok! Köszönjük!
Máris nem szedegetem tovább négykézlább a szétgurult Cavintonjaimat, ha már így össze van szedve minden egy könyvben!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 7)

Santane írta:


> Nahát! Kedveskéim! Nagyon ügyesek vagytok! Köszönjük!
> Máris nem szedegetem tovább négykézlább a szétgurult Cavintonjaimat, ha már így össze van szedve minden egy könyvben!




Nem tudom Santane tündér, ha az igen tisztelt Miatúró miniszter úr egy ilyen képekkel is illusztrált feljegyzést talál majd az íróasztalán, az enyhítő körülmény lesz-e a számodra?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 7)

Drágáim!

Amúgy el vagyunk ájulva mi is, hogy micsoda technika birtokosai itt egyes tündérek!? A kódexmásoló barátok is elbújhatnak Szeemi tündér és Barbi tündér mellett. Fantasztikus na, meg vagyunk hatódva, egyik szebb, mint a másik. Feltesszük a kandalló tetejére az egyiket, a másikat meg ide magunk mellé puskának, ha hirtelen nem jutna eszünkbe valami. Mert az megesik olykor-olykor.

Köszönjük ezt a gyönyörű sárkánymintás kelmét is Barbara tündérnek, arra gondoltunk jól állna nekünk egy ebből készült boleró, szerintetek? Vajon megoldható-e képileg? Hogy lássuk, mielőtt elszabnánk, mert tényleg csodálatos anyag.

Fülesmaci tündért elküldtük kínai szakácstanfolyamra, mert mint afféle sárkányok imádjuk a kínai konyhát. Dani főkapitány úr meg elkísérte, mert egyedül félt volna olyan messzire utazni. Így aztán holnap vajas kenyeret eszünk, meg főzött egy hatalmas fazék töltött káposztát, mondván, hogy azt sokszor lehet melegíteni. 


Sárkányos öleléssel:
Dragonking
sk.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Június 7)

Szép napot Sárkány Land minden lakójánakkisskiss
Húúúúú a nemjóját,de szépet alkottatok 1000kisskisskisskisskissés ölelés érte!!!!!




mi csak ilyen csekélységet tudunk,de nagy szeretettel
adjukkisskissBariZsu tündérke köszönöm,hogy
vissza terelted a kisebadtákat mindíg elkóborolnak


----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Június 7)

Szeretett Dragonland! Elköltöztünk.

Sárkányszívöleléssel Daniel Főkapitány


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 8)

Drága kicsi Főkapitányunk!

El fog ez az egész rendeződni, meglátod nem lesz semmi nagy baj. 
Néha a felnőtteknek túl sok bajuk összegyűlik és olyankor vannak ezek a viharok. Minden családban így van ám, vannak veszekedések és ahol nem hangosan, látványosan, hidd el az sem jobb, egy cseppet sem.

Egy biztos te semmiben nem vagy hibás, te egy aranyos, okos, jó kisfiú vagy, akit nem csak Anyád, meg a Mama, hanem az egész sárkányföldi népség, az összes tündér, dragon, mindenki nagyon szeret. Na rólunk nem is beszélve, mert elképzelni se tudnánk jobb főkapitányt Te nálad! 

Úgyhogy most mi itt berekesztjük a játékot és megvárjuk, amíg visszajössz, addig nem folytatjuk. Rendben?

Ölelünk és puszilunk mindenki nevében.

Dragonland határai és kapui ideiglenesen bezárva!


----------



## renta (2009 Június 14)

http://smiles.int-world.com/smile.bereich152.html <table width="" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td class="r3" align="center"> 
</td></tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Kandrea (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Kandrea (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Kandrea (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Kandrea (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 19)

két kedvenc sárkányos képem


----------



## marisza (2009 Június 21)

*No comment*


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 23)




----------



## martillla (2009 Június 23)

Sziasztok 
Én is imádom a sárkányokat,van két könyv amit egy sárkányimádónak mindenképp látnia kell:Sárkánytan és Sárkány idomítás.Ha lehetőségetek van rá mindenképp nézzétek meg őket


----------



## limo87 (2009 Június 24)

Én is szeretem a sárkányokat elég érdekesek.


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Június 27)

Hű de régen jártam erre...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Június 27)

még ezeket is hoztam...


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Július 5)

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Július 6)

marisza írta:


>


Igen


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Július 7)

Szijasztok!kiss Hát akkor "csak" képeket...


----------



## janeanddragon (2009 Július 7)

limo87 írta:


> Én is szeretem a sárkányokat elég érdekesek.


 
Most olvasom a Brisingr-t. Bár a film nem volt rossz, de tapasztalat, hogy a könyvek általában jobbak, s nem utolsó sorban több van belőlük.


----------



## kovacszsolt (2009 Július 7)

*Sárkány*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Július 8)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/phIlTvihPkY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/phIlTvihPkY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 11)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Július 12)

*....*


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)




----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)




----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 15)




----------



## operencia (2009 Július 18)

Sziasztok!
Lehet, hogy ő még nincs fenn?
Szerintem hiányozna innen!


----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 26)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 26)




----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Július 27)

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uTzEhv5T410&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uTzEhv5T410&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>

Sárkányszív öleléssel.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Július 27)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Július 27)




----------



## VaZsu (2009 Július 29)

Ezek is sárkányok

Katt a képre az animáció megjelenéséhez.


----------



## VaZsu (2009 Július 29)

És még pár darab a kedvenc képeimböl.


----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Július 31)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Július 31)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Július 31)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Július 31)

​


----------



## nyero2180 (2009 Augusztus 4)




----------



## nyero2180 (2009 Augusztus 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 6)




----------



## TajahaKura (2009 Augusztus 6)

Én per pillanat nem tudok ide feltölteni képeket, de hamarosan felteszem a sárkányos rajzaimat az avatar albumomba. Ott lehet böngészni!


----------



## Bezoos (2009 Augusztus 7)

Kedvencem:
http://spyrohints.com/images/0-spyro-pose-1.gif


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 8)

"Jane és a sárkány" függő vagyok!

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/_DRg-juaKKw&hl=en&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">
</EMBED>



<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=7d984f59f5&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-7d984f59f5" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=7d984f59f5&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-7d984f59f5" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object>


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## jayne88 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## jayne88 (2009 Augusztus 9)

LEGO Castle *zöld sárkány*


----------



## jayne88 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## jayne88 (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## LC1 (2009 Augusztus 14)

*BOLDOG SZÜLETÉSNAPOT GARIBALDI!*

E napon minden érted van:
A nap csiklandozó sugara,
A lágy szellő,
S a madarak csodás dala.


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 17)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=174039"><img border="0" src="http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/2104/08eaa81160c0490e9a4efb3.jpg" alt="Fantasy Images Fantasy Pictures Fantasy Pics"></a>


----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 17)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=106486"><img border="0" src="http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/237/c1383f0022dc6863edc5a6e.jpg" alt="Fantasy Images Upload Photos View Photos"></a>


----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 17)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=31967"><img border="0" src="http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/4299/d524b72e88bd5dc22cb3e6dbx9.jpg" alt="Fantasy Images Free Pics View Photos"></a>


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 17)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 18)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=205195"><img border="0" src="http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2156/9ce16a57ae8a3f508dfead9.jpg" alt="Funny Pics Fantasy Images View Photos"></a>


----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 18)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=205188"><img border="0" src="http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/3193/74f8bc9bc2cb1021b9e0c00.jpg" alt="Free Pics Upload Photos Funny Pics"></a>


----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 18)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=204280"><img border="0" src="http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/6758/e88fc495f18a52d36726549.jpg" alt="Free Pics Fantasy Pics Photo Sharing"></a>


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 18)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 19)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=140676"><img border="0" src="http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1143/5f4aad2ae1b140c5d984b2b.jpg" alt="Fantasy Pictures Upload Photos Photo Sharing"></a>


----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 19)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=163929"><img border="0" src="http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5391/e38bb0f9c676040700e898e.jpg" alt="Free Image Hosting Funny Pics View Photos"></a>


----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 19)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=154718"><img border="0" src="http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/4092/c7bf783be14e0617d52859e.gif" alt="Fantasy Pictures Upload Photos View Photos"></a>
<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=159305"><img border="0" src="http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/4144/a1ec985d64d5f49c2d3d445.jpg" alt="Free Pics Upload Photos View Photos"></a>


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 19)

:2:


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 324809





















Kedves fórumozók!

Köszönöm a Veletek töltött szép napokat, hogy együtt lehettünk
és olyan sok széppel gazdagítottatok,mindvégig szeretettel vettetek
körül.Mélyen meghatott .
Kezdődik a tanév és gyakran időhiánnyal küzdök. Nem szeretném,ha
szívből jövő jószándékotokat nem tudnám kellőképpen viszonozni,s azt hinnétek,nem becsülöm meg.
Később is be-benézek, remélem tartjuk még a kapcsolatot!
Mindenkinek kívánok jó egészséget,barátokat,szeretetet és gyönyörű képfeltöltéseket!


----------



## LC1 (2009 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 325242



Csatolás megtekintése 325239Csatolás megtekintése 325243









Csatolás megtekintése 325237

Hoztam néhány elkészíthető sárkányt is, ha nem bánjátok


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 325250





Csatolás megtekintése 325245

Az előzőhöz itt a feje is


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 325252



Csatolás megtekintése 325253Csatolás megtekintése 325254


----------



## Rianna67 (2009 Augusztus 21)

De jó sárkányok!
A Dragonlance könyvekkel szoktam rá a fantasy olvasásra 
Csak az a baj, hogy kizárólag a beillesztett képeket látom, a linkeket nem, mivel még nem engedi - nem tudom miért, talán már állandó tag kéne legyek hozzá?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Augusztus 23)

Erőleveske csodákat tett be! Ezt itt megmozgatom:





ezt meg hazaviszem:


----------



## Csika27 (2009 Augusztus 23)

*Sárkányok!*

Tyűha!!!Ezt végig kellett néznem!
Ez igen! Le a kalappal az összes hozzászóló előtt!!!
Nézegettem a képeket és gondoltam én is hozzáadom azt mi a gépemen hirtelen fellelhető!


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Gabetto (2009 Augusztus 26)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Augusztus 31)

Nagyon köszönöm a rengeteg sárkányos képet. Már azt hinni nem létezik, hogy van még fellelhető kép, de ezek szerint mégis csak van.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 5)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Szeptember 6)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Szeptember 18)




----------



## kutjus (2009 Szeptember 20)

Csodás gyűjtemény! Lesz miből szemezgetni.


----------



## Elviana (2009 Szeptember 24)

*bootskinek*

Sárkányos bootskinek
(elöször csatolok, remélem sikerül...)


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Szeptember 30)




----------



## green.girl (2009 Október 1)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/Green_Chinese_dragon.PNG

http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00rvyEbVednfopM/Chinese-Dragon-Lacquer-Art-Painting.jpg

http://fc09.deviantart.com/fs20/f/2007/298/3/d/Chinese_Dragon_colour_version_by_brokenpuppet86.jpg


----------



## Stella di Venere (2009 Október 2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBoD6oPnoE0


----------



## operencia (2009 Október 3)

Érzem a ritmust


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 3)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 3)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Gabetto (2009 Október 15)

:wink:


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Október 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 348824


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Dustwalker (2009 Október 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 November 20)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 November 20)

​


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 18)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## azin (2010 Január 26)

nagyon tetszenek a képek


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Január 27)

No megint találtam néhány szépséget:


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## cathy222 (2010 Február 4)

*Sárkányos programok*

Szárnyas Sárkány programok a Leszálló Sárkány városában.

Találkozunk ott?


----------



## arpad001 (2010 Február 18)

Szép a gyűjtemény


----------



## Pocker (2010 Február 18)

*sárkányok)*

szeretem őket, írtam is róluk mesét, ha valakit érdekel , írjon: [email protected] és elküldöm)

Kri


----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 10)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 16)

*Nekem ez a kedvencem *

Ezt a rengeteg képet apránként végignézem


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)

*[FONT=AT*Unicorn]



[/FONT]*
​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)

*[FONT=AT*Unicorn]



[/FONT]*
​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)

*[FONT=AT*Unicorn]



[/FONT]*
​


----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 9)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 9)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 13)




----------



## Gabetto (2010 Április 15)

:!:


----------



## k0b0ldka (2010 Április 16)

Erőleves írta:


> [/attach][/attach]


Keresem azt a könyvet,amelyben eme sárkány szerepel--sárkány a kincseken--please...:11:
Köszönöm!!!


----------



## k0b0ldka (2010 Április 16)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


>


Keresem ama könyvet,melyben eme kép megtalálható:656:
Sárkánytan-- a fabulákkal...


----------



## k0b0ldka (2010 Április 16)

aanne_36 írta:


>


 
Keresem e könyvet,melyben eme kép található....
Jilocasin története is benne van :11:

_A könyv címe :Sárkányok_
_Ugyanezzel a címmel egy másféle,majdnem ugyanez a könyv is létezik._
_Amely számomra fontos,abban Fabulák is vannak,nemcsak a sárkucik bemutatása._
_Az ajánlója ez:_
_"Ajánlom valamennyi kihalt fajnak._
_Az ember elég okos ahhoz,hogy kiirtson fajokat,de az általa elpusztított fajok újrateremtésének módját még nem találta meg."_

_Az én időm lassan a múlt ködébe vész,láttam mikoron trubadúrként bűvöltük hangunkkal a halandókat,másszor pedig kardal jöttek ellenünk._
_Volt ,mikoron a sárkányiszonytól dermedt embereket perzseltük,míg ők sárkánydárdával harcoltak ..._

*Veni dulcis amica mea Jer barátnôm *
*ua iocari et suaviari Játsszunk, s csókolj, *
*Et teneras delicas sumere Élvezzük a boldog gyönyört*
*Et in amore finire S haljunk boldogan.*

*Ambrosius de Jilocasin--*_Nagy Károly uralkodása alatt élt ;földsárkány--_

*Amikor a lágy fuvallat fojtóvá lesz,*
*A fáról mind lehull a levél,*
*S a madár sem dalol többé,*
*Majd akkor szólal meg az én dalom,*
*Mert elhallgatni nem marad erôm.*

*Ceramon *_verse,de szívemből szól._
_
A __vérem Ősi Vér s hasztalan próbál keveredni a tiédd_el...

_Emberek,ne feledjétek:_
_halljátok még a sárkányszárnyak suhogását!_


----------



## k0b0ldka (2010 Április 16)

*Sárkucik*

_Pár kép--már ha sikerül..._
Csatolás megtekintése 439100


sikerült...


----------



## k0b0ldka (2010 Április 16)

*sérkányok*

Csatolás megtekintése 439191

Csatolás megtekintése 439192

Csatolás megtekintése 439193

Csatolás megtekintése 439194

Csatolás megtekintése 439195


----------



## k0b0ldka (2010 Április 16)

Csatolás megtekintése 439196


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Április 26)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Május 14)

*Nem rossz modellafenti*


----------



## AndiC (2010 Május 14)

:11:


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Május 27)

.


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## Gabetto (2010 Június 16)

.


----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 17)




----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 17)




----------



## Gabetto (2010 Július 27)

.


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## timike96 (2011 Január 4)




----------



## timike96 (2011 Január 4)




----------



## timike96 (2011 Január 4)

Kedvenc kastélyom...


----------



## timike96 (2011 Január 4)

Mindenhol sárkányok...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## GJodie (2011 Július 17)

Heroes of Might and Magic stratégiai játék sárkányai:


----------



## dzseff (2011 Szeptember 30)

*Edo sárkány*

Egy megtermett Edo sárkány Japánban


----------



## dzseff (2011 Október 3)

*sárkány*

Sárkányok


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 30)

Sárkányhajók és Sárkányfejek


----------



## V.Fiona (2011 December 21)

redlion írta:


> "Jane és a sárkány" függő vagyok!


Ha valakinek meglenne az említett mese, az kérem jelezze egy privibe! A kislányomnak nagy kedvence volt anno a minimaxon, és nagyon örülne neki, ha újra nézhetné. Köszi! :656:


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

Ljubljana, a Sárkányváros...


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

és ez is


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

...


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

hídfő


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

ez meg Amsterdamban egy bolt kirakata


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

ez is ugyanott


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

fa sárkány, Ljubljana pályaudvar


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

Ljubljana folyópart


----------



## csend (2012 Február 16)

Szervusztok!
ha nem bánjátok csatlakozom, sárkánymániás lévén 
Bemutatom nektek az én újévi sárkányomat Lilut:


----------



## Durcigomboc (2012 Május 20)




----------



## peto.istvan (2012 Június 1)

Jópofák!


----------



## peto.istvan (2012 Június 1)

Egyébként sziasztok


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 17)

http://www.google.hu/imgres?um=1&hl...19&start=34&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:34,i:264

Ez a kép ábrázolja a sárkány anatómiai felépítését.


----------



## klarissza4 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Üdvözöllek,Garibaldi!
Én is szeretem a meséket, és benne a sárkányokat. Jelenleg én hímzek egy sárkányos képet keresztszemmel. Sok sárkányos mintám van.
Legyen szép napod.
Klarissza


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

A kisfiam most kezdte az Eragont, remélem megkedveli az olvasást!A filmet látta előszőr, és kíváncsi a könyvre.


----------



## morcmancska (2012 November 9)

sárkányok már pedig nincsenek


----------

